# Rovi Guide



## cherry ghost

Here's what I've seen so far. 

Got a message on my TiVo yesterday morning saying that I should expect a 2-3 hour service interruption sometime in the next 24 hours for a guide data upgrade. The next scheduled connection was for around noon today, so I forced a connection; nothing, normal connection, next scheduled remained noon today. Figured something might happen overnight, but nothing appeared different this morning. Forced a connection this morning and got a loading error(S01). The message for the loading error suggested a restart and a forced connection. The restart went just as a normal software update restart would, except the software version didn't change, still 20.6.1a.RC10. What did change was all guide data was wiped out. Had nothing in my ToDo and guide said "to be announced" everywhere. Forced a connection and still had nothing in ToDo or guide. Forced a second connection and had full guide. Whole process took ~90 minutes and most of that was the loading phase of the forced connections. 

Observations - 

Guide goes to 9/3

Some shows that recorded in the past week are scheduled to record again

OnePass list is fine, no errors, nothing lost

Still says program guide is provided by Tribune Media Services


ETA - OnePass isn't fine. No Netflix OnePasses are showing up. Netflix itself works, but not the OnePasses. Had to recreate my OnePass for "Hard Knocks" on HBO. The old OP showed no upcoming episodes.


----------



## JoeKustra

cherry ghost said:


> Still says program guide is provided by Tribune Media Services
> 
> ETA - OnePass isn't fine. No Netflix OnePasses are showing up. Netflix itself works, but not the OnePasses. Had to recreate my OnePass for "Hard Knocks" on HBO. The old OP showed no upcoming episodes.


Thanks for starting the thread. I'm not surprised they forgot the copyright message.

I predict 1P from a streaming source will be an issue for others. But if that's the only problem they did a good job.


----------



## tivoyahoo

cherry ghost said:


> Still says program guide is provided by Tribune Media Services


In System Info | Copyrights & Trademarks? or are you seeing that somewhere else?


----------



## kbmb

Thanks for starting this. Doing this on my 2 TiVo's now. Both got the S01 errors. Rebooting them both now.

EDIT: Got the message upon reboot of both Tivos "Show Info Has Run Out (M60) - telling me to connect to Tivo service now. Both TiVos now connecting again.

EDIT: Roamio Basic was on the loading part for about 12 minutes. Still waiting on the Plus to finish. Seems the Basic went right into another connection.

EDIT: Roamio Pro took about 25 minutes on the loading screen. Both left with no guide data and no notice about it. Connecting to Tivo service again.

EDIT: Both updated - little clunky with all the connections and reboots. Wondering if I just left it alone if it would have worked itself out. I did NOT lose any Netflix OnePasses.

-Kevin


----------



## tivoyahoo

kbmb said:


> Thanks for starting this. Doing this on my 2 TiVo's now.


Am wondering if your tivos and others who are receiving the rovi guide data have had their tivo tsn's on Tivo's Priority Update Request or not ?


----------



## kbmb

tivoyahoo said:


> Am wondering if your tivos and others who are receiving the rovi guide data have had their tivo tsn's on Tivo's Priority Update Request or not ?


Yes, both of my TiVo's have been on the Priority List in the past. I usually add them both each time the priority goes live.

-Kevin


----------



## cherry ghost

tivoyahoo said:


> In System Info | Copyrights & Trademarks?


Yes


----------



## atmuscarella

Interesting, yesterday I got the message cherry ghost is talking about in post #1 on both my Bolt and Roamio. They have since had their Monday call ins and as far as I can tell nothing has changed. Guide looks the same, no pending reboot, they had not rebooted, decide to reboot the Roamio and still nothing different. Either they forgot to actually do mine or it went perfectly.


----------



## rainwater

atmuscarella said:


> Interesting, yesterday I got the message cherry ghost is talking about in post #1 on both my Bolt and Roamio. They have since had their Monday call ins and as far as I can tell nothing has changed. Guide looks the same, no pending reboot, they had not rebooted, decide to reboot the Roamio and still nothing different. Either they forgot to actually do mine or it went perfectly.


There won't be a pending reboot. If you let it do its thing, it will happen overnight. It is possible yours did or just hasn't happened yet.


----------



## kbmb

rainwater said:


> There won't be a pending reboot. If you let it do its thing, it will happen overnight. It is possible yours did or just hasn't happened yet.


But what about the connection errors we are seeing that require a reboot?

-Kevin


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

One of my boxes transitioned.

S01 error is normal. It's part of the expected Service Interruption. Reboots and forced connections aren't necessary but might speed things along.

Otherwise the box will auto-connect on its own and it will all resolve itself.


----------



## kbmb

BigJimOutlaw said:


> One of my boxes transitioned.
> 
> S01 error is normal. It's part of the expected Service Interruption. Reboots and forced connections aren't necessary but might speed things along.
> 
> Otherwise the box will auto-connect on its own and it will all resolve itself.


Good to know for those people like my parents. What's weird for both my boxes is once I got the S01 error - every connection after that continued to fail. Only a reboot fixed it, which is why I was wondering.

EDIT: Also noticed after all this, all the video providers were selected. Had to go back through and remove a bunch.

-Kevin


----------



## ajwees41

atmuscarella said:


> Interesting, yesterday I got the message cherry ghost is talking about in post #1 on both my Bolt and Roamio. They have since had their Monday call ins and as far as I can tell nothing has changed. Guide looks the same, no pending reboot, they had not rebooted, decide to reboot the Roamio and still nothing different. Either they forgot to actually do mine or it went perfectly.


don't think new guide just different data source


----------



## cherry ghost

Something I forgot in my first post. 

Had a rather large list of deleted/added channels, maybe 40. Didn't check exactly, but deleted list seemed to match the added list. Most of them were channels I had unchecked.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Something I forgot in my first post.
> 
> Had a rather large list of deleted/added channels, maybe 40. Didn't check exactly, but deleted list seemed to match the added list. Most of them were channels I had unchecked.


 In my case the names of deleted channels were different than names of added channels even though the channel numbers matched up. i.e. Appears as though Rovi has different names for some channels (or perhaps incorrect names). In my case all the channels were ones I don't care about or pretty obscure. But I still had to go to my channel list and deselect all of them.


----------



## foghorn2

Wow, this is a big as the US converting to the Metric system






nay in either case


----------



## natallica

On my Premiere Elite I'm getting episodes of shows I currently have on my TiVo or that I've recorded, watched and deleted wanting to record again -- multiple times! I'm manually having to delete these from my ToDo List hourly to keep everything from re-recording.

Anyone else?

The thread I started in the Premiere sub-forum: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542768


----------



## Dan203

IIRC from the WMC forums the Rovi data uses different show/episode IDs then the old data, so it's likely that we'll see a lot of these repeated recording until we've deleted all the shows on our TiVos that are using the old data. Although I guess it's possible TiVo wrote some sort of conversion table, but given the amount of time they've had to work on this conversion I highly doubt it. I'm sure it will all settle eventually, but I suspect we'll be in for a rocky start initially. Sucks that it's right at the start of the new TV season. Would have been nice if it happened over the summer when they could have worked out the bugs without affecting to many recordings.


----------



## natallica

Yup. This is bad timing and what's strange is that it is adding the same episodes to the ToDo List to record them 5-6 times over the next week. You'd think one duplicate would be enough!


----------



## tivoyahoo

natallica said:


> Yup. This is bad timing and what's strange is that it is adding the same episodes to the ToDo List to record them 5-6 times over the next week. You'd think one duplicate would be enough!


the same episode 5 times? is there missing data such that Tivo can't figure out it's the same episode and thinks it's a new one? for how many shows is it doing this? just one where the data is bad? or multiple shows? or all of them? what a pain. is it still indexing? maybe a reboot? there has to be some workarounds. do you have to cancel the pass and set manually for the one episode you do want? or do you just manually cancel the extras from the to do list and it settles down? or are you saying the recordings set again? since you mentioned having to do it hourly again.


----------



## natallica

tivoyahoo said:


> the same episode 5 times? is there missing data such that Tivo can't figure out it's the same episode and thinks it's a new one? for how many shows is it doing this? just one where the data is bad? or multiple shows? or all of them? what a pain. is it still indexing? maybe a reboot? there has to be some workarounds. do you have to cancel the pass and set manually for the one episode you do want? or do you just manually cancel the extras from the to do list and it settles down? or are you saying the recordings set again? since you mentioned having to do it hourly again.


All shows from what I can tell. I tried a reboot 3 hours ago and it hasn't helped. I really hope this resolves itself somehow.

So far I'm deleting the extras from the ToDo List every hour or so as they keep being added.


----------



## krkaufman

natallica said:


> All shows from what I can tell. I tried a reboot 3 hours ago and it hasn't helped. I really hope this resolves itself somehow.
> 
> So far I'm deleting the extras from the ToDo List every hour or so as they keep being added.


Have you also contacted TiVo to report the issue?


----------



## krkaufman

Dan203 said:


> ... I suspect we'll be in for a rocky start initially. Sucks that it's right at the start of the new TV season. Would have been nice if it happened over the summer when they could have worked out the bugs without affecting to many recordings.


Rocky, indeed. This is going to be a real PITA, potentially. And there will be miffed TiVo users aplenty when duplicate recordings of higher priority shows are preventing new recordings of lower priority programs.


----------



## natallica

krkaufman said:


> Have you also contacted TiVo to report the issue?


Not yet. Calling them is always an exercise in frustration.


----------



## cherry ghost

natallica said:


> On my Premiere Elite I'm getting episodes of shows I currently have on my TiVo or that I've recorded, watched and deleted wanting to record again -- multiple times! I'm manually having to delete these from my ToDo List hourly to keep everything from re-recording.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> The thread I started in the Premiere sub-forum: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542768





natallica said:


> Yup. This is bad timing and what's strange is that it is adding the same episodes to the ToDo List to record them 5-6 times over the next week. You'd think one duplicate would be enough!


As I mentioned in the first post, yes, but not multiple instances. 
An example would be last night's episode of "The Night Of" on HBO. It was set to record again tonight only. Once I deleted it, it hasn't come back.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Those that have new Rovi data, are you seeing the new correct channel Call Letters in your OnePass Manager. and do the Call Letters also match on the To Do List.

Examples:
Gracenote data - BBC America was - BBCA 
Rovi data - BBC America is now - BBCAMHD-E

Gracenote data - TNT West feed was - TNTP
Rovi data - TNT West feed is now - TNTHD-W

Gracenote data - USA West feed was - USAHDP
Rovi data - USA West feed is now - USAHD-W

Gracenote data - Freeform West feed was - FRFMHDP
Rovi data - Freeform West feed is now - FREEFORMHD-W

I could potentially see issues if the OnePass Call Letters do not change.


----------



## gigaguy

My channel list in the guide is all over the place, with tons of channels I don't receive. I went to the Channel List menu and deselected many but they still are in my guide view. A lot of channels are named xxx-(E) for East, but I'm in TX.

Would take a long time to delete all of them manually from the guide, gonna wait til it settles some... annoying that it messed with the channel list this way.


----------



## Dan203

The 28 day history should prevent repeats of the same episode from recording over and over. Even if the show/episode ID has changed the worst case is that it will record again once with the new show/episode ID. If you're actually getting multiple copies of the same episode then it's likely that the data is incomplete and the TiVo is recording all episodes because it can't distinguish between them. Hopefully this is the sort of thing that gets fixed quickly now that TiVo is part of the company that is providing the data.


----------



## cherry ghost

CoxInPHX said:


> Those that have new Rovi data, are you seeing the new correct channel Call Letters in your OnePass Manager. and do the Call Letters also match on the To Do List.
> 
> Examples:
> Gracenote data - BBC America was - BBCA
> Rovi data - BBC America is now - BBCAMHD-E
> 
> Gracenote data - TNT West feed was - TNTP
> Rovi data - TNT West feed is now - TNTHD-W
> 
> Gracenote data - Freeform West feed was - FRFMHDP
> Rovi data - Freeform West feed is now - FREEFORMHD-W
> 
> I could potentially see issues if the OnePass Call Letters do not change.


The couple 1Ps I have on channels that changed like that, HBO and Showtime, seem to be fine. I may recreate them, however, because, for example, in the 1P Manager it says "186 HBO" for old 1Ps, but "186 HBOHD-E" for a new one.


----------



## tivoyahoo

gigaguy said:


> A lot of channels are named xxx-(E) for East, but I'm in TX.


That's to be expected, unless you're in El Paso area of Texas. East feed goes to Eastern and Central Time Zones. West feed goes to Mountain and Pacific Time Zones. Gracenotes usually didn't add a geographic tag for eastern feeds, and would add P for Pacific into callsign letters of some West feeds.


----------



## tivoyahoo

But not all networks have both east and west feeds. many only have one feed / east feed that go to entire country.


----------



## rainwater

natallica said:


> All shows from what I can tell. I tried a reboot 3 hours ago and it hasn't helped. I really hope this resolves itself somehow.
> 
> So far I'm deleting the extras from the ToDo List every hour or so as they keep being added.


Do the duplicates in the To-Do list have an original air date listed in the description (hit info on the description)?


----------



## kbmb

I take back what I said before, all my Netflix shows show as not currently available. Guessing these will come back after a few days. 

-Kevin


----------



## mrizzo80

Not sure if its related in any way to what's going on with those with Rovi guide data, but I did a Clear/Delete Program Info a few months ago. My streaming-only 1P's went away for 2 or 3 days, but returned on their own.


----------



## mattack

On both of my (in use) tivos, I did two manual connections to make sure it got data and filled in the To Do list, before I went to work..

On both I ended up nuking a bunch of things from the To do list.. It doesn't seem to remember what has been recorded before (as mentioned above)... though I'm pretty sure it did fix today's rerun of jeopardy.. it still has tomorrow's scheduled to record.

But a few minutes ago I checked with the iOS app and a bunch of things that matched my PILOT|PREMIERE wishlist were scheduled to record AGAIN.. I'm sure I nuked all of them before I left, since that tivo is pretty close to full so I'm paying attention to it closely.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Has anyone checked their Recently Deleted folder just to see if any recordings got accidentally moved there?

Are prior pytivo push or pulls still there and playable?


----------



## mattack

I had a show in there.. but I wasn't 100% sure it wasn't a show that accidentally was "revived".. (it was an old charlie brown special that I recorded that "I might watch some day".. and is the type of thing I routinely delete to make more space.. but I hadn't deleted it _recently_ at least.)


----------



## CoxInPHX

lpwcomp said:


> There's something very odd going on with the scheduler, and it doesn't appear to be directly related to rovi data.
> 
> I got home tonight to discover my Pro was recording the second showing of the new episode of "Rizzoli & Isles" even though it had recorded the first showing.


A similar thing is happening to me last night on TNTHD w/ "Murder in the First", Suggestions recorded the second airing of a show that was already recorded with a OnePass, all 3 DVRs did the same thing.

Also, Suggestions just recorded the same program I was watching on LiveTV in the foreground tuner.

I did not look at the progam data


----------



## ajwees41

BigJimOutlaw said:


> One of my boxes transitioned.
> 
> S01 error is normal. It's part of the expected Service Interruption. Reboots and forced connections aren't necessary but might speed things along.
> 
> Otherwise the box will auto-connect on its own and it will all resolve itself.


I've forced 3 connections still no message


----------



## Worf

And what about guide data? I know right now all my Rovi sources have laughable entries for the Canadian History channel next week. Something along the lines of "3am-3am History Channel Programming", repeating 5 times. So i have 3am-3am Monday, 3am-3am Tuesday ....

Yes, most of the time it gets resolved just in time (they suddenly expand into real programming), but I have seen more than once "6pm-11pm Prime Time Programming" where it's never updated.

If you have a To Do list that seems short, I wouldn't be surprised if a few channels had this all day gap filler. (Note: Zap2it data is fine and has valid information).


----------



## jlb

any sign of TiVoHDs transitioning yet, or at least the betas?


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> There's something very odd going on with the scheduler, and it doesn't appear to be directly related to rovi data.
> 
> I got home tonight to discover my Pro was recording the second showing of the new episode of "Rizzoli & Isles" even though it had recorded the first showing.


Both of those programs are missing SM for me. Bad night for TNT. Not a Rovi issue, I think.


----------



## lew

My Roamio, FiOS, only recorded 9p rizzoli and isles. I have skip mode


----------



## lew

lpwcomp said:


> SM missing for me as well.
> 
> MPEG2 or H.264?


Mpeg2.


----------



## dwarner

moyekj said:


> In my case the names of deleted channels were different than names of added channels even though the channel numbers matched up. i.e. Appears as though Rovi has different names for some channels (or perhaps incorrect names). In my case all the channels were ones I don't care about or pretty obscure. But I still had to go to my channel list and deselect all of them.


Well, I just lost an hour setting up my channels again, and I'm still not suew I got it all right.

I really wish they'd implement a system like every cheap TV has, where it shows the video from the selected channel in the background to help decide which ones to keep or decide. With Tivi, it's a major chore. Step through al the channels, write down the ones you don't want, then go through the channels list and delete them. With background video, it would take just one pass through the list.


----------



## lpwcomp

Sorry about the thread drift. I'm going to delete my off topic posts.


----------



## JWhites

Got bored and spotted this on the support website about the guide update. https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor.../Essential_Summary/Program-Guide-Data-Updates


----------



## JWhites

JoeKustra said:


> Both of those programs are missing SM for me. Bad night for TNT. Not a Rovi issue, I think.


What's SM?


----------



## lpwcomp

JWhites said:


> What's SM?


Skip Mode.


----------



## schatham

JWhites said:


> Got bored and spotted this on the support website about the guide update. https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor.../Essential_Summary/Program-Guide-Data-Updates


Good find. Looks like they expect all these problems to happen. Maybe this should have been included in the message sent out.

I have not received the Rovi guide yet.


----------



## lpwcomp

schatham said:


> Good find. Looks like they expect all these problems to happen. Maybe this should have been included in the message sent out.


This certainly is a well developed and thoroughly tested update.


----------



## JWhites

You know what's funny is that when I go to look at the copyright and trademark page on the Premiere and Mini, it still references Gracenote and Tribune, however the Roamio Basic seems to have a completely different version and scrolling through all the pages on it makes no references to cover art and guide data, let alone the provider. All three have the same 20.6.1a.RC10 software version. 
I also did a full "clear program information and to do list" and still no change.


----------



## rainwater

dwarner said:


> Well, I just lost an hour setting up my channels again, and I'm still not suew I got it all right.
> 
> I really wish they'd implement a system like every cheap TV has, where it shows the video from the selected channel in the background to help decide which ones to keep or decide. With Tivi, it's a major chore. Step through al the channels, write down the ones you don't want, then go through the channels list and delete them. With background video, it would take just one pass through the list.


This is why I keep a spreadsheet of my channels I receive. It makes setting up the channel list so much easier. I just updated it whenever there are channel changes. Once you set it up, it is easy to maintain.


----------



## rainwater

JWhites said:


> You know what's funny is that when I go to look at the copyright and trademark page on the Premiere and Mini, it still references Gracenote and Tribune, however the Roamio Basic seems to have a completely different version and scrolling through all the pages on it makes no references to cover art and guide data, let alone the provider. All three have the same 20.6.1a.RC10 software version.
> I also did a full "clear program information and to do list" and still no change.


The copyright stuff shouldn't change until the new guide is downloaded. I'm sure it is dynamically changed. The Mini doesn't download guide information so it was probably programmed differently.


----------



## jlb

rainwater said:


> This is why I keep a spreadsheet of my channels I receive. It makes setting up the channel list so much easier. I just updated it whenever there are channel changes. Once you set it up, it is easy to maintain.


Even easier if all you subscribe to is the locals.....


----------



## schatham

jlb said:


> Even easier if all you subscribe to is the locals.....


You still might have to go through 999 channels and De-select the channels you don't get.


----------



## lessd

Does anybody know if the Series 2 software has to be updated for this new guide data to be loaded ??


----------



## jlb

rainwater said:


> This is why I keep a spreadsheet of my channels I receive. It makes setting up the channel list so much easier. I just updated it whenever there are channel changes. Once you set it up, it is easy to maintain.





schatham said:


> You still might have to go through 999 channels and De-select the channels you don't get.


True, but IIRC, isn't there an option to select/deselect all? and then I can just add the handful we do get


----------



## atmuscarella

lessd said:


> Does anybody know if the Series 2 software has to be updated for this new guide data to be loaded ??


I don't know the answer to your question but when I saw this was going to happen last week I brought all my TiVos back on line and wrote down the software versions for my Series 2, TiVo HD, & Series 3. No change yet for the Series 2 or TiVo HD, unfortunately my Series 3 appears to have sh** the bed.


----------



## lpwcomp

schatham said:


> You still might have to go through 999 channels and De-select the channels you don't get.


Don't see one.


----------



## JWhites

jlb said:


> Even easier if all you subscribe to is the locals.....


----------



## JWhites

schatham said:


> You still might have to go through 999 channels and De-select the channels you don't get.


You know what sucks? I just did this yesterday out of boredom and now I'll have to do this all over again. I mainly hide the channels I don't subscribe to so I don't get the " not authorized" message. Maybe I should take a picture of the channels I have unselected for future reference.


----------



## JWhites

atmuscarella said:


> I don't know the answer to your question but when I saw this was going to happen last week I brought all my TiVos back on line and wrote down the software versions for my Series 2, TiVo HD, & Series 3. No change yet for the Series 2 or TiVo HD, unfortunately my Series 3 appears to have sh** the bed.


Oh? What happened?


----------



## TonyD79

FWIW, I had looked at TVguide last week and it was missing several of the sub channels on my Fios lineup (They stick them between 450 and 499). I just looked now and they are all there. It appears two have the wrong programming versus the existing Tivo guide but it sure looks like they have made a bunch of improvements in the last week.

Maybe Tivo and Rovi are doing a scrub/compare?

(From what I can see, the latest Fios addition, AXS in SD is not there but I haven't found anything else truly missing at this point.)


----------



## atmuscarella

JWhites said:


> Oh? What happened?


My guess is one of the drives (it has a 1TB external attached) is going bad. It is working but takes like 30 seconds to respond each remote click plus I can not get to the recordings and if I access it via one of my other TiVos I get a message that there are no recordings (the drives were nearly full). At some point I am going to pull the external drive to see if the internal is still good or not.


----------



## jlb

atmuscarella said:


> My guess is one of the drives (it has a 1TB external attached) is going bad. It is working but takes like 30 seconds to respond each remote click plus I can not get to the recordings and if I access it via one of my other TiVos I get a message that there are no recordings (the drives were nearly full). At some point I am going to pull the external drive to see if the internal is still good or not.


 I bet it's the external. I've had good luck with my internal drives over the years. I had only one that started to go bad and I caught it and upgraded before it was a problem. When I had the WD MyDVR expander, i had problems galore, though it could have just been the cable.

Nonetheless, sounds like a great time to just go for an internal upgrade....


----------



## JWhites

atmuscarella said:


> My guess is one of the drives (it has a 1TB external attached) is going bad. It is working but takes like 30 seconds to respond each remote click plus I can not get to the recordings and if I access it via one of my other TiVos I get a message that there are no recordings (the drives were nearly full). At some point I am going to pull the external drive to see if the internal is still good or not.


Good luck.


----------



## JWhites

jlb said:


> I bet it's the external. I've had good luck with my internal drives over the years. I had only one that started to go bad and I caught it and upgraded before it was a problem. When I had the WD MyDVR expander, i had problems galore, though it could have just been the cable.
> 
> Nonetheless, sounds like a great time to just go for an internal upgrade....


Could have been the cable, I agree. I've been using those WD MyBook DVR drives (the one with the orange circle) since like 2008 or so. Used them on my SA8300 cable box from Comcast, my 320GB dual tuner Premiere, 500GB dual tuner Premiere, my 500GB four tuner Premiere 4, and my 500GB four tuner Roamio basic, and I've yet to have an issue in 2016. They've been rock solid.


----------



## Alan Gordon

TonyD79 said:


> Maybe Tivo and Rovi are doing a scrub/compare?


As an OTA customer, I'm wondering if TiVo has their own channel lineups for OTA.

For instance, if I go to zap2it.com, enter my zip code and get the OTA channel lineup, I get a smaller channel lineup than what TiVo provides me with for my zip code.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Is there a page up for this update priority?


----------



## JoeKustra

Alan Gordon said:


> As an OTA customer, I'm wondering if TiVo has their own channel lineups for OTA.
> 
> For instance, if I go to zap2it.com, enter my zip code and get the OTA channel lineup, I get a smaller channel lineup than what TiVo provides me with for my zip code.


I have a Premiere set for OTA. The channel list is someone's dream. Now, if I had a 500' tower I might have a chance.


----------



## aaronwt

natallica said:


> All shows from what I can tell. I tried a reboot 3 hours ago and it hasn't helped. I really hope this resolves itself somehow.
> 
> So far I'm deleting the extras from the ToDo List every hour or so as they keep being added.


I plan on leaving my TiVos alone. And give them a chance to correct any issues.

I don't care what it shows is going to record. As long as what it actually needs to record actually gets recorded. As long as I don't miss any shows, things will be fine for me.


----------



## Alan Gordon

JoeKustra said:


> I have a Premiere set for OTA. The channel list is someone's dream. Now, if I had a 500' tower I might have a chance.


In my market, with the exception of 9 channels (most of which are sub-channels), I can either reliably receive the channels, or frequently pick them up from time to time.

That analog channel that hasn't existed since 2009 might be difficult to pick up though.


----------



## UCLABB

aaronwt said:


> I plan on leaving my TiVos alone. And give them a chance to correct any issues.
> 
> I don't care what it shows is going to record. As long as what it actually needs to record actually gets recorded. As long as I don't miss any shows, things will be fine for me.


Yeah same here. This isn't like a software update that's going to improve performance, correct a problem, or provide some new feature. At best it is going to result in some problems for the TiVo owner. Yeah, I'm curious about what is going to happen, but not THAT curious. Maybe by the time it gets to me some problems will be ironed out.


----------



## TonyD79

Alan Gordon said:


> In my market, with the exception of 9 channels (most of which are sub-channels), I can either reliably receive the channels, or frequently pick them up from time to time. That analog channel that hasn't existed since 2009 might be difficult to pick up though.


Point toward a planet at least 3.5 light years away and hope for the best.


----------



## HarperVision

TonyD79 said:


> Point toward a planet at least 3.5 light years away and hope for the best.


Or use the TiVo I have mentioned here, with it's own Flux Capacitor!



> OmeneX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Mine powers a localized mini USB Fan to keep the area cool that also doubles as a clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windracer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. :up:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HarperVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine powers a flux capacitor that allows my TiVo to go back in time and record all the shows I may have missed that I realize I want to watch now!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Alan Gordon

UCLABB said:


> Yeah same here. This isn't like a software update that's going to improve performance, correct a problem, or provide some new feature. At best it is going to result in some problems for the TiVo owner. Yeah, I'm curious about what is going to happen, but not THAT curious. Maybe by the time it gets to me some problems will be ironed out.


I want the update as soon as possible... not because I'm excited by the prospect of having my Gracenote data up swapped for Rovi data down, but I need to see if there are any changes to my channel lineup.

I'm an OTA customer, and with the exception of a PBS affiliate from another market, TV Guide only shows my DMA's local channels on their broadcast listings, and not the neighboring channels I can receive. I can rarely pick up my local CBS/MyNetworkTV/The CW affiliate, so it's very important to me that, should my channel lineup change, I get my neighboring CBS affiliates added as quickly as possible in advance of the Fall premieres.


----------



## JWhites

Alan Gordon said:


> That analog channel that hasn't existed since 2009 might be difficult to pick up though.


Try a sonic screwdriver.


----------



## Alan Gordon

JWhites said:


> Try a sonic screwdriver.


Sadly, I left it in my other fez, which got lost sometime somewhere. Probably the same place as my bowtie.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Alan Gordon said:


> Sadly, I left it in my other fez, which got lost sometime somewhere. Probably the same place as my bowtie.


Just ask the Face of Boe, or Captain Jack, which ever version you run into he should know.


----------



## NoNose

rainwater said:


> This is why I keep a spreadsheet of my channels I receive. It makes setting up the channel list so much easier. I just updated it whenever there are channel changes. Once you set it up, it is easy to maintain.


Hadn't thought to write the channels down...before the update. A handwritten record is good enuf for me, as the OTA channels are scarce here in this part of Oregon. Thanks for the post.:up:


----------



## phox_mulder

JoeKustra said:


> I have a Premiere set for OTA. The channel list is someone's dream. Now, if I had a 500' tower I might have a chance.


All of my TiVo's are OTA only.

TiVo has no idea what Utah looks like, or how big it is.
They think I can get channels from Idaho, Wyoming, Colorado and I think Nevada.

It's not like the Salt Lake Valley is surrounded by 12,000 foot mountains on one side, 10,000 foot peaks on the other or anything.

phox


----------



## wmcbrine

So... what's with all the asterisks?


----------



## TonyD79

phox_mulder said:


> All of my TiVo's are OTA only. TiVo has no idea what Utah looks like, or how big it is. They think I can get channels from Idaho, Wyoming, Colorado and I think Nevada. It's not like the Salt Lake Valley is surrounded by 12,000 foot mountains on one side, 10,000 foot peaks on the other or anything. phox


When I had a TiVo that did OTA, they thought the same for Maryland. Channels from north of Philadelphia. It's not like Baltimore is surrounded by big markets with conflicting channel numbers or anything.

They do seem to err big. Directv had the ability to put in a primary and secondary zip code for OTA when they had that. Allowed more granularity.


----------



## JWhites

wmcbrine said:


> So... what's with all the asterisks?


According to http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10975510#post10975510


tivoyahoo said:


> It's an asterisk at the tail end of the program description. so if you hit the info button at the very end is a "*". not that exciting. but that's the marker for Rovi data. maybe somewhere in the copyright section they intended for that to indicate copyright Rovi, but whoops they left it out as it still says TMS/Gracenote under copyrights on program guide data. Probably will take another software update before that says Rovi, so look at program descriptions and system info for the asterisk to tell if you have rovi data. there's also an asterisk after your provider in system info. again, probably not even screenshot worthy. so...
> 
> this is the end of the program description.*
> xyz cable company, middle of nowhere, usa*


----------



## ajwees41

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Is there a page up for this update priority?


no since not software just guide data


----------



## modnar

I'm missing guide data altogether on 50 or so HD channels, including all the networks and dozens of other commonly watched channels. 



Oddly, I was able to go into the channel list and re-select these channels (they had been un-selected automatically), but the data is just "Title not available" for all of the channels. 



Where do I report this to get it fixed?

edit: typo


----------



## rainwater

modnar said:


> I'm missing guide data altogether on 50 or so HD channels, including all the networks and dozens of other commonly watched channels.
> 
> Oddly, I was able to go into the channel list and re-select these chabnels (they had been un-selected automatically), but the data is just "Title not available" for all of the channels.
> 
> Where do I report this to get it fixed?


"Title not available" means that channel exists in the cablecard mapping but no channel exists in the guide. http://www.tivo.com/lineup is where you always report issues.


----------



## moyekj

modnar said:


> I'm missing guide data altogether on 50 or so HD channels, including all the networks and dozens of other commonly watched channels.
> 
> Oddly, I was able to go into the channel list and re-select these chabnels (they had been un-selected automatically), but the data is just "Title not available" for all of the channels.
> 
> Where do I report this to get it fixed?


 Give it time and perhaps a couple of forced net connects and it will likely fix most of them.


----------



## rainwater

moyekj said:


> Give it time and perhaps a couple of forced net connects and it will likely fix most of them.


I would be surprised if it got fixed after a few connects. Generally title not available means there is no channel in the guide and you are just seeing the cablecard mapping.


----------



## modnar

rainwater said:


> I would be surprised if it got fixed after a few connects. Generally title not available means there is no channel in the guide and you are just seeing the cablecard mapping.


Sometimes is actually says "Title Available Soon." It's a bit unpredictable.


----------



## modnar

modnar said:


> Sometimes is actually says "Title Available Soon." It's a bit unpredictable.


It appears the missing channels shown "Title Available Soon" on the channel banner after a Repeat Guided Setup is done but reverted to "Title Not Available" after I forced a network connection. That timing could be a coincidence, I guess.

What's odd is that in the middle or a long list of channels in the HD tier they've left off, WGN-HD is randomly populated correctly.

This is a pretty big screwup for my TiVo. I won't be getting recordings on those channels for days now.


----------



## tarheelblue32

I'm starting to get the feeling that Ira was being a little too optimistic about this transition when he said that "the most obvious defect will be generic poster art."


----------



## NashGuy

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that Ira was being a little too optimistic about this transition when he said that "the most obvious defect will be generic poster art."


Hahahahaha! Yeah. I'm still hopeful that all these stories I'm reading here are just temporary bumps though and no recordings will be missed after the first week or so post-switchover. We'll see...


----------



## jth tv

Broadcast (OTA/Antenna) in Los Angeles Roamio Basic

ToDo show all for OnePass's for NFL Preseason Football and College Football are saying "Will Not Record "Re-run". There is a New Icon but there is No First Aired Date.

Thurs/Tomorrows Football game will Not Record unless the OnePass is changed from New only to something else.


----------



## cherry ghost

My Netfilx 1Ps are showing up again in My Shows.


----------



## jlb

Any Series 3/HD showing the new data yet?


----------



## jth tv

My Shows Masterpiece Mystery is now divided into separate series. There is now a "Wallander on Masterpiece" and an "Endeavour on Masterpiece". Unfortunately though, the folder contents are messed - there is a Wallander recording and a Grantchester recording under the Endeavour folder.


----------



## lew

jlb said:


> Any Series 3/HD showing the new data yet?


Looks like it just went out, or is about to go out, to beta.


----------



## rainwater

jth tv said:


> Broadcast (OTA/Antenna) in Los Angeles Roamio Basic
> 
> ToDo show all for OnePass's for NFL Preseason Football and College Football are saying "Will Not Record "Re-run". There is a New Icon but there No Date if the info button is pushed.
> 
> Thurs/Tomorrows Football game will Not Record.


It appears sports are not showing the correct original air date. So any sports wishlist or OnePass is probably broken. Hopefully TiVo can fix this soon as this is a pretty huge problem for anyone recording sports.


----------



## schatham

Can those with issues also post your provider. That way we can see if their are any patterns. I don't have the new guide yet as far as I can tell. Unless everything worked 100% and I just can't tell the difference.


----------



## sar840t2

jth tv said:


> My Shows Masterpiece Mystery is now divided into separate series. There is now a "Wallander on Masterpiece" and an "Endeavour on Masterpiece". Unfortunately though, the folder contents are messed - there is a Wallander recording and a Grantchester recording under the Endeavour folder.


The first part of what you observed will be a feature IMO (not the second part though). I wonder what would happen if you deleted the whole folder - would it offer to delete the single OnePass that is shared by several folders? Or ... do you need multiple OnePasses now (one for each series within Masterpiece Mystery - Wallander, Endeavor, etc.)?

If I wasn't subscribed to this forum, how would I know to expect this transition? I don't believe my TiVo has received messages about it (yet - maybe they send one shortly before?). I know I didn't get an email about it.


----------



## L David Matheny

jth tv said:


> My Shows Masterpiece Mystery is now divided into separate series. There is now a "Wallander on Masterpiece" and an "Endeavour on Masterpiece". Unfortunately though, the folder contents are messed - there is a Wallander recording and a Grantchester recording under the Endeavour folder.





sar840t2 said:


> The first part of what you observed will be a feature IMO (not the second part though). I wonder what would happen if you deleted the whole folder - would it offer to delete the single OnePass that is shared by several folders? Or ... do you need multiple OnePasses now (one for each series within Masterpiece Mystery - Wallander, Endeavor, etc.)?


I've seen the problem before where some show that should be part of an established PBS series is listed in such a way that the 1P doesn't see it. If that's a feature, it's surely a very bad feature. I don't want to add a new "OnePass" (irony?) for every PBS show variation or convert every PBS 1P to an auto-record wishlist.


----------



## jth tv

There were messges on my Roamio Basic about the change. Which model TiVo are you using ?

For me at least, the transition is not bad, really minor problems really. However, I think if I were them, I would have checked Air Date carefully since it is so important to recording. 

I am thinking about playing with the Masterpiece folder but not yet Not the end of the world if I lose the episodes, I already tried watching them, just not in the mood. Maybe later.


----------



## TonyD79

L David Matheny said:


> I've seen the problem before where some show that should be part of an established PBS series is listed in such a way that the 1P doesn't see it. If that's a feature, it's surely a very bad feature. I don't want to add a new "OnePass" (irony?) for every PBS show variation or convert every PBS 1P to an auto-record wishlist.


In the case of masterpiece, yes, it is a feature. I had to add and remove one passes for things like Downton abbey until I manage to find a wish list auto record that worked. Much easier to just select Downton abbey on masterpiece.


----------



## sar840t2

L David Matheny said:


> I've seen the problem before where some show that should be part of an established PBS series is listed in such a way that the 1P doesn't see it. If that's a feature, it's surely a very bad feature. I don't want to add a new "OnePass" (irony?) for every PBS show variation or convert every PBS 1P to an auto-record wishlist.


I agree, needing multiple OnePasses would be bad. I *assumed* the split is being done only when deciding what to display in each folder.



jth tv said:


> There were messges on my Roamio Basic about the change. Which model TiVo are you using ?...


A Roamio Pro and a Premiere Elite (aka XL4)



TonyD79 said:


> In the case of masterpiece, yes, it is a feature. I had to add and remove one passes for things like Downton abbey until I manage to find a wish list auto record that worked. Much easier to just select Downton abbey on masterpiece.


If I'm parsing that correctly, I would need the opposite - don't record Downton. Each to his own


----------



## meckel

.


----------



## lpwcomp

tarheelblue32 said:


> This is definitely not sounding like it will be as seamless of a transition as I was hoping for. In fact, it sounds like a complete clusterſuck.


It's actually worse than _*I*_ thought it would be.


----------



## Steve

Any Bolt users get the new guide data yet? No "new software" messages on either of my Bolts. They're both signed-up for early delivery, if that matters.


----------



## beryrinaldo

My Roamio Plus transitioned to new SW and guide data Monday night. At the first point I noticed a difference, I looked into my Wishlists and they were not recording shows that had been working fine before. I had keyword "San Francisco Giants" with "MLB" and "-Regional" for title and "Sports: Sports Event" and options to record New only and HD only. Here are the things that appear to have been lost -- the title only lists "Giants" (Not "San Francisco Giants") and the New flag does not appear to be correct in the listings, or perhaps the wishlist is not recognizing it.

I have another wishlist set for category Music and HD only. I had a few title keywords to exclude but for the most part, it was finding concerts on Palladia and other music shows. Now it's finding movies, TV shows like America's Got Talent, Saturday Night Live as well as kids shows that now have Music in their list of categories. So it looks like I have a lot more things to exclude.

This new data is not consistent with the old data, so wishlists seem to be particularly vulnerable to problems. I chatted with support yesterday and they apologized more than once and said "The change should take 24 hrs from when your TiVo Switched over Max. I would suggest you force a connection to TiVo Services to update the Program Guide Data quicker." -- it's been more than 24 hours but the state of my wishlists is still the same when I looked this morning. I'm having to manually schedule recordings to make sure they happen.

I've also noticed that live sports are no longer flagged as such so when I manually schedule a recording for a live event, it used to prompot me to add extra time, but that is not happening now. I'm having to remember to add time myself.

I hope that they will address all these issues. It's frustrating as an end-user who really did not know this was coming. I've opened a ticket with support...we'll just have to wait and see if the data gets better.


----------



## TonyD79

sar840t2 said:


> I agree, needing multiple OnePasses would be bad. I *assumed* the split is being done only when deciding what to display in each folder. A Roamio Pro and a Premiere Elite (aka XL4) If I'm parsing that correctly, I would need the opposite - don't record Downton. Each to his own


Well. Nobody records Downton anymore.


----------



## TonyD79

Steve said:


> Any Bolt users get the new guide data yet? No "new software" messages on either of my Bolts. They're both signed-up for early delivery, if that matters.


I have not. And yet I got a lineup update via grace note yesterday. Fios is changing the ESPN extra channels from SD to HD.


----------



## OmeneX

Steve said:


> Any Bolt users get the new guide data yet? No "new software" messages on either of my Bolts. They're both signed-up for early delivery, if that matters.


I haven't seen anything on my Bolt. Check for it constantly.(Cox, AZ)


----------



## powrcow

I have a Premier XL4 on Cox (AZ) and I was updated to the Rovi guide early Wednesday morning.

Many SD channels I had previously turned off are now marked as "new" so I'll have to go through the list again and remove them again.

Being in AZ, we get the Pacific or West feeds. Those channels' names have changed. For example, USAHDP is now USAHD-W. I'll have to check to make sure the guide data matches with the feed, but that was a problem with Cox/Gracenote before. Season passes seem to have made the transition from one naming convention to another without any problems.

As of right now, Wishlists are not showing up in the To Do List. But the only Wishlist recording I know about is coming up on Sunday since I checked before the update. So if there is some background work that needs to happen, it might fix itself this evening.

I haven't touched anything yet. I guess I'm trying to see how successful this is without user intervention. As of right now, it looks like I'll only need to remove a few SD channels and double-check the Pacific feeds.


----------



## powrcow

beryrinaldo said:


> I had keyword "San Francisco Giants" with "MLB" and "-Regional" for title and "Sports: Sports Event" and options to record New only and HD only. Here are the things that appear to have been lost -- the title only lists "Giants" (Not "San Francisco Giants") and the New flag does not appear to be correct in the listings, or perhaps the wishlist is not recognizing it.


Yes, I have the same problem now. Fortunately it's easy to change the wishlists. Also fortunate, it looks like college sports use the school name, not team name. But they still aren't marked new.



beryrinaldo said:


> I've also noticed that live sports are no longer flagged as such so when I manually schedule a recording for a live event, it used to prompot me to add extra time, but that is not happening now. I'm having to remember to add time myself.


Since sports, and as far as I can tell this is for ALL sports, are not showing up as "NEW" and "LIVE", lots of built in functionality is going to break.


----------



## bbrown9

My TiVo says it has guide data until 9/4. Does that mean it won't update to Rovi data until then?


----------



## lpwcomp

bbrown9 said:


> My TiVo says it has guide data until 9/4. Does that mean it won't update to Rovi data until then?


No.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

To elaborate, when it loads the first Rovi data, it purges the Tribune data first.


----------



## n2lovell

jth tv said:


> Broadcast (OTA/Antenna) in Los Angeles Roamio Basic
> 
> ToDo show all for OnePass's for NFL Preseason Football and College Football are saying "Will Not Record "Re-run". There is a New Icon but there No Date if the info button is pushed.
> 
> Thurs/Tomorrows Football game will Not Record.


The Original Airdate is missing from Rovi's sports programs, so its never treated as "New" by the scheduler. If you modify your wishlist or OnePass to no longer be "New Only", then it will record.


----------



## rainwater

Steve said:


> Any Bolt users get the new guide data yet? No "new software" messages on either of my Bolts. They're both signed-up for early delivery, if that matters.


You should already have the updated software. Loading of the new guide data is being done is stages.


----------



## NashGuy

Anyone with a Roamio OTA see the software update or new Rovi guide data yet? I haven't seen anything on mine so far, not even a message from TiVo saying to expect it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

n2lovell said:


> The Original Airdate is missing from Rovi's sports programs, so its never treated as "New" by the scheduler. If you modify your wishlist or OnePass to no longer be "New Only", then it will record.


Of course, then you'll be stuck with all those reruns...


----------



## jcthorne

NashGuy said:


> Anyone with a Roamio OTA see the software update or new Rovi guide data yet? I haven't seen anything on mine so far, not even a message from TiVo saying to expect it.


I have a Bolt, Roamio Basic, Mini and a Premiere. All OTA only. None of them have Rovi data yet that I can tell. I suspect all on the account will update at the same time so there will not be conflicts between them.


----------



## JWhites

jcthorne said:


> ... I suspect all on the account will update at the same time so there will not be conflicts between them.


You'd think, but this is TiVo we're talking about.


----------



## cherry ghost

Can someone that still has Gracenote data tell me what the listing is called on Golf Channel on Thursday 8/25 @ 2:00 pm ET?


----------



## cherry ghost

jcthorne said:


> I have a Bolt, Roamio Basic, Mini and a Premiere. All OTA only. None of them have Rovi data yet that I can tell. I suspect all on the account will update at the same time so there will not be conflicts between them.


My Roamio and two Premieres all got in within 24 hours of each other.


----------



## UCLABB

Anyone with Rovi data check out their iOS app?


----------



## UCLABB

cherry ghost said:


> Can someone that still has Gracenote data tell me what the listing is called on Golf Channel on Thursday 8/25 @ 2:00 pm ET?


Barclays tourney 11 pacific.

To be specific, Barclays 2016 Golf Tournament.


----------



## Steve

rainwater said:


> You should already have the updated software. Loading of the new guide data is being done is stages.


Ya. Got the new software last week. Like others, I've been checking throughout the day for messages.


----------



## weaver

cherry ghost said:


> Can someone that still has Gracenote data tell me what the listing is called on Golf Channel on Thursday 8/25 @ 2:00 pm ET?


The Barclays 2016 Golf Tournament


----------



## Steve

Has anyone who received the Rovi data checked to see if guest cast member bios are now available through the TiVo GUI? I'm talking about when you "explore" an episode and select "cast". I only get the show's main cast member bios there. No guest stars for that episode.

Posted some images here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10972721#post10972721

I can see the episode guest bios with the iOS app, so I'm guessing this wasn't a Gracenote issue, but I'm hoping they saw fit to address this, now that they're re-looking at the data.


----------



## Dan203

n2lovell said:


> The Original Airdate is missing from Rovi's sports programs, so its never treated as "New" by the scheduler. If you modify your wishlist or OnePass to no longer be "New Only", then it will record.


If original air date is missing then TiVo will always record to error on the side of caution. The only thing that would prevent it from recording is if the OAD was wrong and set to some date more then 28 days ago.


----------



## lpwcomp

jcthorne said:


> I have a Bolt, Roamio Basic, Mini and a Premiere. All OTA only. None of them have Rovi data yet that I can tell. I suspect all on the account will update at the same time so there will not be conflicts between them.





JWhites said:


> You'd think, but this is TiVo we're talking about.


I think it is at least the plan.


> Why isnt Multi-Room Viewing (MRV) working?
> *Multi-Room Viewing will work again after all devices go through the guide data change. This should be complete in 24 hours.* You can still use Multi-Room Streaming for your Whole Home entertainment solution. See: How to Use Multi-Room Streaming. If this feature does not return, please contact TiVo Support.


If true, I might be one of the last to be "upgraded" as one of my TiVos is an S2.


----------



## cherry ghost

UCLABB said:


> Barclays tourney 11 pacific.
> 
> To be specific, Barclays 2016 Golf Tournament.





weaver said:


> The Barclays 2016 Golf Tournament


Thanks

Rovi has it as "PGA Tour Golf Playoff" and a OnePass won't work because each airing seems to have it's own seriesID. When I select the Thursday airing and go to "Upcoming" it only shows Thursday. Same thing happens for the Friday airing.

The same thing happens for any Little League World Series; select a game from the guide and "upcoming" only shows that game.


----------



## UCLABB

cherry ghost said:


> Thanks
> 
> Rovi has it as "PGA Tour Golf Playoff" and a OnePass won't work because each airing seems to have it's own seriesID. When I select the Thursday airing and go to "Upcoming" it only shows Thursday. Same thing happens for the Friday airing.
> 
> The same thing happens for any Little League World Series; select a game from the guide and "upcoming" only shows that game.


On the plus side of that, with Gracenotes, during college football season if you select a specific game, then upcoming, you get every college game rather than just repeats of that game.


----------



## rainwater

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Of course, then you'll be stuck with all those reruns...


Yeah, at least 2 a day for me. Thats 8 hours a day taking up extra recording space. Most local Fox Sports RSNs show re-runs of MLB and NBA during the day.


----------



## rainwater

Dan203 said:


> If original air date is missing then TiVo will always record to error on the side of caution. The only thing that would prevent it from recording is if the OAD was wrong and set to some date more then 28 days ago.


I believe the date is being set to the original date it first aired the sport (at least as far as the guide data knows). This also means the "New" tag will not be shown on sports which is disappointing if you have a lot of sports channels (since many show replays a lot of the time). And of course it considers all sports repeats which breaks most people's OnePass or auto-record wishlist. Recording repeats of sports is a quick way to fill up a TiVo.


----------



## jth tv

Dan203 said:


> If original air date is missing then TiVo will always record to error on the side of caution. The only thing that would prevent it from recording is if the OAD was wrong and set to some date more then 28 days ago.


ToDo show all for OnePass's for most NFL Preseason Football and College Football are saying "Will Not Record "Re-run" even though they are actually really New.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

cherry ghost said:


> Thanks
> 
> Rovi has it as "PGA Tour Golf Playoff" and a OnePass won't work because each airing seems to have it's own seriesID. When I select the Thursday airing and go to "Upcoming" it only shows Thursday. Same thing happens for the Friday airing.
> 
> The same thing happens for any Little League World Series; select a game from the guide and "upcoming" only shows that game.


I just checked out the LLWS on my guide and upcoming lists out each game, so does that mean I am still on the old TiVo guide data?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Steve said:


> Has anyone who received the Rovi data checked to see if guest cast member bios are now available through the TiVo GUI? I'm talking about when you "explore" an episode and select "cast". I only get the show's main cast member bios there. No guest stars for that episode.
> 
> Posted some images here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10972721#post10972721
> 
> I can see the episode guest bios with the iOS app, so I'm guessing this wasn't a Gracenote issue, but I'm hoping they saw fit to address this, now that they're re-looking at the data.


I bet something like this isn't even on their radar right now.


----------



## cherry ghost

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I just checked out the LLWS on my guide and upcoming lists out each game, so does that mean I am still on the old TiVo guide data?


I would say "yes."


----------



## norneslo

I've got a Bolt in Atlanta, on Comcast. I had both M60 and M62 messages, and missed recordings because of no guide data, the M60. It's been up over 24 hours now on the new guide. I pretty much had to delete and readd all onepass entries, and many of the new ones appear to not work. Example, Hard Knocks on HBO, listed as "NEW" but the show says "no information", so it does not appear to get picked up for recording.

Like the previously mentioned Masterpiece issue with PBS, my pass for Formula 1 will not pick up practice or qualifying, only the race. The old data picked up all 3 with onepass. I've not figure out how to get this to work outside of manually recording those. 

Vuelta'a'Espana changed to Tour of Spain in the new guide, delete and readd. I'll see at 7pm today if that records, it is in ToDo. 

I also have a OTA Romio, haven't checked it yet. 

So far, not impressed. My $.02. 

Ron


----------



## Dan203

rainwater said:


> I believe the date is being set to the original date it first aired the sport (at least as far as the guide data knows). This also means the "New" tag will not be shown on sports which is disappointing if you have a lot of sports channels (since many show replays a lot of the time). And of course it considers all sports repeats which breaks most people's OnePass or auto-record wishlist. Recording repeats of sports is a quick way to fill up a TiVo.





jth tv said:


> ToDo show all for OnePass's for most NFL Preseason Football and College Football are saying "Will Not Record "Re-run" even though they are actually really New.


If rainwater is right then that would explain what you're seeing.


----------



## tivoyahoo

What's the fastest a thread has reached 500 posts? 1,000? This horse is fast out of the gate and not slowing down... and I can hear the WMC people laughing all the way from the green button forum saying "your turn. have a fun ride"

I may just have to pull the tivo ethernet, enjoy my grace period with data til 9/5, look at the pretty grace cover art while I can since that's the big issue with Rovi , and check back in a week and hope the chaos, whoops I mean the "updgrade", gets sorted out before I plug back in. Or anybody got the ip addresses of all the tivo servers so I can block rovi?

My vote for best post of the thread that says it all:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10976144#post10976144

titled: Rovi Guide and I'd quote the post, but it's empty. a single dot for emphasis. yep, that's the rovi data hole, errr...guide. Well said meckel


----------



## JoeKustra

I know that this isn't on topic, but there was a HD DVR called the Sony DHG. One day in 2009, over on AVSForum, it received 329 posts. It's still an active thread and approaching 30k posts, more than any HD DVR. When Rovi killed it is when I bought my first TiVo.


----------



## rainwater

tivoyahoo said:


> What's the fastest a thread has reached 500 posts? 1,000?


I doubt this thread is even close to the threads years ago especially around new hardware and software updates.


----------



## JoeKustra

tivoyahoo said:


> Or anybody got the ip addresses of all the tivo servers so I can block rovi?


If you're serious I can get you my TiVo addresses used for VCM and guide updates. My router, Netgear R8000, shows all IP addresses accessed if I chose to block any. But my internet servers may not be the same as yours. As for Rovi, the DVR+ thread on AVSForum does have the IP addresses for Rovi updates.


----------



## tivoyahoo

JoeKustra said:


> If you're serious I can get you my TiVo addresses used for VCM and guide updates.


yes, I'm serious. that will let me still stream I presume without taking the rovi data til later.



JoeKustra said:


> As for Rovi, the DVR+ thread on AVSForum does have the IP addresses for Rovi updates.


so the rovi data isn't coming from the tivo servers for tivos? 
might as well block those too though


----------



## tivoyahoo

JoeKustra said:


> If you're serious I can get you my TiVo addresses used for VCM and guide updates.


doesn't vcm run over the cable connection? was wondering on that. thanks.


----------



## CoxInPHX

powrcow said:


> I have a Premier XL4 on Cox (AZ) and I was updated to the Rovi guide early Wednesday morning.
> 
> Being in AZ, we get the Pacific or West feeds. Those channels' names have changed. For example, USAHDP is now USAHD-W. I'll have to check to make sure the guide data matches with the feed,


If you are in the Cox Phoenix Metro area, I have already had most of the Channels issues fixed. I did not thoroughly check the Sports Pak or Latino Pak.

1106 - NICJRHD was accidentally changed from East to West, when I reported other changes, but i have already reported that one to be changed back to East, this one is odd where the SD feed is West and The HD feed is EAST

If you are in Cox Southern AZ, I have not looked at those.


----------



## OmeneX

CoxInPHX said:


> If you are in the Cox Phoenix Metro area, I have already had most of the Channels issues fixed. I did not thoroughly check the Sports Pak or Latino Pak.


Man, can I just say that I'm glad that I'm in PHX with this guy in the post right here on TCF before me? CoxInPHX :up: - spoiling us TiVo users here in the Valley. I wondered why getting my TiVo up and running with Cox people was so easy.

Haven't had to guide update the Bolt yet - but my trepidation level is lower knowing your hanging around these parts.

Gotta get you some Cards tickets or something.

CoxInPHX! You my boy! - (Old School movie quote.)

Thanks dude.


----------



## mattack

Sorry, didn't read the whole thread.. but (possibly repeats)

Episode #s are messed up.. e.g. The Tonight Show said it was something like Season 1, episode 5xy for the past two days..

On Monday IIRC, I also saw a few episodes of I think @Midnight that were *a few off* from where they should be.. (so it was re-recording reruns, even though I had the same episode still on my Tivo.. but with a slightly different episode #)

Also, talk show info is different.. Instead of showing something like:
Guest 1, Guest 2, Musical Guest
they now show:
Guest 1, Guest 2. Also: Musical Guest performs.

Just more wordy for no good reason.


----------



## lpwcomp

It appears that their "ton of testing" consisted of an elephant standing on a remote.


----------



## foghorn2

Came back from a 5 day trip from Reno, new firmware and Rovi guide, no problems whatsoever on the Cox Bolt, Roamio and the OTA's.

Actually the cover art for the movies and shows look way better than Gracenote's. The movies look like the latest DVD/Blu Ray Release covers.

Was seamless to me. Great job TiVo!


----------



## powrcow

CoxInPHX said:


> If you are in Cox Southern AZ, I have not looked at those.


I'm in Tucson, but I do thank you for all the OnDemand troubleshooting you have done.


----------



## CoxInPHX

powrcow said:


> I'm in Tucson, but I do thank you for all the OnDemand troubleshooting you have done.


Login with your Cox account to http://www.cox.com/myconnection/watch/entertainment/tv-listings.cox w/o logging in, all the channels are not listed, or my be wrong.

And start comparing the listings.
I imagine you will find several channels on the TiVo Rovi data that have listing of the East feed when they should be the West/Pacific feed. Look at WGN America it may have the East feed listings.

EDIT: I just checked many of the errors I reported for Phoenix, and all those have also been corrected for Tucson.


----------



## CoxInPHX

foghorn2 said:


> Came back from a 5 day trip from Reno, new firmware and Rovi guide, no problems whatsoever on the Cox Bolt, Roamio and the OTA's
> Was seamless to me. Great job TiVo!


Check WGN America, Rovi shows East data, you should have the West feed. Most likely there are others.

60 - WGNA
1060 - WGNAHD


----------



## JWhites

I gotta be honest. The program synopsis for some shows that I'm seeing on tvguide and Xfinity seems much more comprehensively full compared to what I'm currently seeing on the TiVo with Gracenote. Like last nights Goldbergs, Modern Family, and Blackish on ABC, and Shark Tank on CNBC, or this mornings A.R.C.H.I.E. on Showtime or The Dancer Upstairs on Cinemax. A comphensive program synopsis is very important to me.


----------



## slowbiscuit

lpwcomp said:


> It appears that their "ton of testing" consisted of an elephant standing on a remote.


Their hands are probably tied with GIGO (garbage in, garbage out), i.e. Tivo can't do anything about the crappy quality of Rovi guide data. All they can do is have their mgmt complain loudly to their new overlords to fix it asap. Talking mainly about the sports issues I've seen reported so far, and that people have to recreate 1Ps and ARWLs (this doesn't surprise me).

The good thing is that we're not WMC users that Rovi doesn't give a crap about. We'll have to hope that Tivo can make them clean up their act.


----------



## Steve

TonyD79 said:


> I have not. And yet I got a lineup update via grace note yesterday. Fios is changing the ESPN extra channels from SD to HD.


There was a Gracenote lineup update this morning here as well. Cablevision dropped the two NBC Olympics channels.

Was hoping the message was going to be about the new guide data.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I got the 24 hour notice this morning. I'll be interested to see the new data!


----------



## CoxInPHX

CoxInPHX said:


> Has anyone checked their Recently Deleted folder just to see if any recordings got accidentally moved there?


My mother's Premiere got updated overnight, and the Rovi update moved about 50 recordings to the Suggestion folder. In looking at the recordings that got moved they are all recording that were originally recorded as Suggestions and moved to the My Shows using Keep Until, many are even still marked as Keep Until I Delete.

One recording was moved to the Recently Deleted folder.


----------



## rainwater

slowbiscuit said:


> Their hands are probably tied with GIGO (garbage in, garbage out), i.e. Tivo can't do anything about the crappy quality of Rovi guide data. All they can do is have their mgmt complain loudly to their new overlords to fix it asap. Talking mainly about the sports issues I've seen reported so far, and that people have to recreate 1Ps and ARWLs (this doesn't surprise me).


I think the main issue with OnePasses is really just an old TiVo bug and not an issue with Rovi data. Seeing the old channel name on the OnePass doesn't really affect the recording status anyways. So users really don't need to recreate them for the most part (I'm sure there are exceptions).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

rainwater said:


> I think the main issue with OnePasses is really just an old TiVo bug and not an issue with Rovi data. Seeing the old channel name on the OnePass doesn't really affect the recording status anyways. So users really don't need to recreate them for the most part (I'm sure there are exceptions).


Well, _I_ do.

But that's just because seeing the old name on it bugs the $^#% out of me.


----------



## rainwater

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, _I_ do.
> 
> But that's just because seeing the old name on it bugs the $^#% out of me.


If it bugs you, you could easily just edit the channel again. No need to recreate the OnePass. Before OnePasses allowed channel editing, you had to actually create a new OnePass which was a real pain. Also, many of the shows may not have an airing so you can't recreate or even edit the OnePass until the show starts airing again.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

rainwater said:


> If it bugs you, you could easily just edit the channel again. No need to recreate the OnePass. Before OnePasses allowed channel editing, you had to actually create a new OnePass which was a real pain. Also, many of the shows may not have an airing so you can't recreate or even edit the OnePass until the show starts airing again.


Yeah, that's what I do...change it to all channels and move it to the top of the OP list with the shows that haven't aired yet, and then change it again when recordings start scheduling and move it back to its proper place.

And yes, I'm compulsive about organizing. The first step towards solving a problem is admitting you have one.

Unfortunately, the second step is wanting to fix it, and I've never quite gotten that far.


----------



## JWhites

mattack said:


> Also, talk show info is different.. Instead of showing something like:
> Guest 1, Guest 2, Musical Guest
> they now show:
> Guest 1, Guest 2. Also: Musical Guest performs.
> 
> Just more wordy for no good reason.


I like that though. More meat in the triple decker sandwich that is TiVo. I'm not sure what I mean by that either.  
I just think the superfluous wording makes the program synopsis richer and full.


----------



## JWhites

Quick question. How long after the notice does the guide switch over? Everything already "phoned home" twice today and now all three are scheduled for tomorrow. I restarted all three, and still nothing. Been a few hours. One DVR has a GC and Indexing with today's date and a time of 11:05am and the other DVR has a GC with today's date and a time of 12:30am and an Indexing with today's date and a time of 1:10am. Is there supposed to be a prompt to reboot or run the guide setup again? What if I do a Clear Program Information & To Do List?

Just to add, my mini, Premiere, and Roamio all seem very sluggish today when scrolling through the guide, sometimes even blanking out for a few seconds. Very different then the snappy performance from yesterday. I'd like to think everything is working hard in the background.


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, that's what I do...change it to all channels and move it to the top of the OP list with the shows that haven't aired yet, and then change it again when recordings start scheduling and move it back to its proper place. And yes, I'm compulsive about organizing. The first step towards solving a problem is admitting you have one. Unfortunately, the second step is wanting to fix it, and I've never quite gotten that far.


You need to organize a plan.

See what I did there?


----------



## schatham

Woohoo, just got my 24 hour message!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JWhites said:


> Quick question. How long after the notice does the guide switch over? Everything already "phoned home" twice today and now all three are scheduled for tomorrow. I restarted all three, and still nothing.


I don't think it happens on a phone-home. I think it happens when the TiVo is ready for it to happen. From what others have said, it sounds like the best that can happen when you force a call is nothing, and the worst is it could interfere with the upgrade. So you should probably just sit back and let it happen. That's what I'm doing!


----------



## JoeKustra

JWhites said:


> Quick question. How long after the notice does the guide switch over? Everything already "phoned home" twice today and now all three are scheduled for tomorrow. I restarted all three, and still nothing. Been a few hours. One DVR has a GC and Indexing with today's date and a time of 11:05am and the other DVR has a GC with today's date and a time of 12:30am and an Indexing with today's date and a time of 1:10am.


If a connection is made (forced or otherwise) no indexing will be done if no data is received. Indexing can happen at other times also.

I have no idea what GC or VCM times indicate.


----------



## DeltaOne

Here in central Maryland...got the 24 hour notice this morning.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

JWhites said:


> Quick question. How long after the notice does the guide switch over? Everything already "phoned home" twice today and now all three are scheduled for tomorrow. I restarted all three, and still nothing. Been a few hours. One DVR has a GC and Indexing with today's date and a time of 11:05am and the other DVR has a GC with today's date and a time of 12:30am and an Indexing with today's date and a time of 1:10am. Is there supposed to be a prompt to reboot or run the guide setup again? What if I do a Clear Program Information & To Do List?


Did you receive the 24 hour notice? Nothing happens until then. After that, service connections should start to give you S01 errors at some point (seen on the networking menu). You can either reboot your box then, or wait for it to happen on its own overnight or early morning.

After the reboot, you'll get a missing guide data message. When it connects to the service (twice for good measure) it will download Rovi stuff.

If you do this manually, give yourself a window of at least an hour but probably more.


----------



## lpwcomp

slowbiscuit said:


> Their hands are probably tied with GIGO (garbage in, garbage out), i.e. Tivo can't do anything about the crappy quality of Rovi guide data. All they can do is have their mgmt complain loudly to their new overlords to fix it asap. Talking mainly about the sports issues I've seen reported so far, and that people have to recreate 1Ps and ARWLs (this doesn't surprise me).


They're more problems than just the "crappy data". Whoever made the decision to make the Rovi seriesId the same format as the Gracenote one is an idiot!



slowbiscuit said:


> The good thing is that we're not WMC users that Rovi doesn't give a crap about. We'll have to hope that Tivo can make them clean up their act.


I don't think Rovi cares any more about the data they are providing to TiVo than they do with any of their other customers. Yeah, they will "own" TiVo if the sale goes through but I firmly believe that they just want the patents (evidence: the pending guide data contract with Dish) and probably view the commercial DVR business as a loser.


----------



## 9300170

CoxInPHX said:


> If you are in the Cox Phoenix Metro area, I have already had most of the Channels issues fixed. I did not thoroughly check the Sports Pak or Latino Pak.
> 
> 1106 - NICJRHD was accidentally changed from East to West, when I reported other changes, but i have already reported that one to be changed back to East, this one is odd where the SD feed is West and The HD feed is EAST
> 
> If you are in Cox Southern AZ, I have not looked at those.


Thank you so much! I'm in Tempe, AZ and other than generic descriptions for southpark and walking dead causing some extra recordings, my transition has been spotless. For once things are just working!


----------



## JWhites

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Did you receive the 24 hour notice? Nothing happens until then. After that, service connections should start to give you S01 errors at some point. You can either reboot your box then, or wait for it to happen on its own overnight or early morning.
> 
> After the reboot, you'll get a missing guide data message. When it connects to the service (twice for good measure) it will download Rovi stuff.
> 
> If you do this manually, give yourself a window of at least an hour but probably more.


Yes I received the 24 notice around 1am Thursday morning. All the connections made still connect, download something for 20 seconds, then loading info percentage spins up to 100, then it says done.


----------



## TonyD79

lpwcomp said:


> They're more problems than just the "crappy data". Whoever made the decision to make the Rovi seriesId the same format as the Gracenote one is an idiot! I don't think Rovi cares any more about the data they are providing to TiVo than they do with any of their other customers. Yeah, they will "own" TiVo if the sale goes through but I firmly believe that they just want the patents (evidence: the pending guide data contract with Dish) and probably view the commercial DVR business as a loser.


You do realize that the same data is used by the tivos used via MSOs? It is not just commercial dvrs.

As for not caring, why the heck have over 2/3 of the data issues in tvguide.com been updated for my system in the last three days if they don't care?


----------



## BobCamp1

jth tv said:


> ToDo show all for OnePass's for most NFL Preseason Football and College Football are saying "Will Not Record "Re-run" even though they are actually really New.


That's because they're not really "New". They are "Live" according to TVGuide.com. I'm guessing this is a Tivo bug.

It's consistent with the other bug where it no longer asks you for extra padding at the end of a live sports event.


----------



## BobCamp1

TonyD79 said:


> You do realize that the same data is used by the tivos used via MSOs? It is not just commercial dvrs.
> 
> As for not caring, why the heck have over 2/3 of the data issues in tvguide.com been updated for my system in the last three days if they don't care?


"You know TiVo users. Bunch of b****y little girls" TiVoAxe


----------



## rainwater

BobCamp1 said:


> That's because they're not really "New". They are "Live" according to TVGuide.com. I'm guessing this is a Tivo bug.


New and Live are different though. TiVo seems to consider something live when a sports event is set to the category "Sports->Sports Event" and the original air date is set to the current date. So in the end, the issue still seems to be the original air date is wrong. I think it is some type of conversion issue, since as you say, TV Guide knows when something is live.


----------



## morac

The Rovi data has a channel that I didn't even know I was getting since it was missing from the Gracenote data, so from that perspective the Rovi data is already superior. 

We'll have to see how the actual data is though.


----------



## JoeKustra

rainwater said:


> New and Live are different though. TiVo seems to consider something live when a sports event is set to the category "Sports->Sports Event" and the original air date is set to the current date. So in the end, the issue still seems to be the original air date is wrong. I think it is some type of conversion issue, since as you say, TV Guide knows when something is live.


At this time, the Gracenote data inside TiVo also knows when an event is live. It doesn't tell you, however, unless you want to record it. Then you get prompted to add more time. It shows as live on zap2it, but just new on a TiVo.


----------



## lpwcomp

BobCamp1 said:


> "You know TiVo users. Bunch of b****y little girls" TiVoAxe


----------



## lpwcomp

TonyD79 said:


> You do realize that the same data is used by the tivos used via MSOs? It is not just commercial dvrs.


That being the case, why do the problems still exist?

The fact is that some people seem to to marveling at the fact that they are getting missing channels added. While nice, this is only one of the problems.


----------



## rainwater

lpwcomp said:


> That being the case, why do the problems still exist?
> 
> The fact is that some people seem to to marveling at the fact that they are getting missing channels added. While nice, this is only one of the problems.


The data is not universal. For instance, for a cable MSO, the MSO may control the channel lineup itself. So it may not match TVGuide's. Also, TiVo clearly has to manipulate the data they get from Rovi to match TiVo's categories and who knows what else. So the "quality" can vary depending on what the company is doing with the data.


----------



## TonyD79

lpwcomp said:


> That being the case, why do the problems still exist? The fact is that some people seem to to marveling at the fact that they are getting missing channels added. While nice, this is only one of the problems.


Because they are changing at the same time we are. You just claimed they don't care about the consumer electronics business yet they have already stated that CE is very important to them as a means to MSO. And the changes are happening rapidly.

That is evidence that they care.

Remember, Rovi never had a consumer facing aspect. Their customers were systems who may or may not have cared. Now they are aligning with TiVo, whose whole business is based in accurate data.


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> Remember, Rovi never had a consumer facing aspect. Their customers were systems who may or may not have cared. Now they are aligning with TiVo, whose whole business is based in accurate data.


That's so true. It's why I'm a bit scared too.


----------



## modnar

I looked at the tvguide.com data, and it has all the channels (didn't check line by line, but looks good) for me, but TiVo is still missing dozens (at least 65). So, there's no guarantee that channels listed for you on that site will be part of the guide data. There are probably several complicated steps that could cause other issues.


----------



## krkaufman

TonyD79 said:


> Remember, Rovi never had a consumer facing aspect.


Well, there was Windows Media Center. And whatever MS was doing with program guide data on the Xbox One.


----------



## Dan203

krkaufman said:


> Well, there was Windows Media Center. And whatever MS was doing with program guide data on the Xbox One.


By the time they switched to Rovi data media center had already been discontinued, so I doubt they put any work into fixing up the data. They just wanted something cheaper because all the people who were running MCE on Win7 and Win8 expected it to continue working until the OS hit EOL.


----------



## swyman18

TonyD79 said:


> Because they are changing at the same time we are. You just claimed they don't care about the consumer electronics business yet they have already stated that CE is very important to them as a means to MSO. And the changes are happening rapidly.
> 
> That is evidence that they care.
> 
> Remember, Rovi never had a consumer facing aspect. Their customers were systems who may or may not have cared. Now they are aligning with TiVo, whose whole business is based in accurate data.


While I don't want to be too quick to pat Rovi on the back, I agree it is a good sign that several channels that were missing/inacurate on tvguide.com for many months (perhaps even years) are suddenly getting updated now. I doubt that is just coincidence.

Of course, I have yet to get the guide update on my Tivo, so I may feel differently if things are a mess.


----------



## tampa8

BobCamp1 said:


> "You know TiVo users. Bunch of b****y little girls" TiVoAxe


Lol from a great show.


----------



## TonyD79

swyman18 said:


> While I don't want to be too quick to pat Rovi on the back, I agree it is a good sign that several channels that were missing/inacurate on tvguide.com for many months (perhaps even years) are suddenly getting updated now. I doubt that is just coincidence. Of course, I have yet to get the guide update on my Tivo, so I may feel differently if things are a mess.


Agreed.


----------



## ParityBit

Is there any easy way to know if I was switched over or not? I have not tried to force it or anything, so I am wondering if it happened already or something I can look for.


----------



## TivoJD

If you have to repeat guided setup, does that interfere at all with cable card pairing?


----------



## Roderigo

TivoJD said:


> If you have to repeat guided setup, does that interfere at all with cable card pairing?


No. Rerunning Guided Setup doesn't impact the CableCARD at all.


----------



## rainwater

TivoJD said:


> If you have to repeat guided setup, does that interfere at all with cable card pairing?


No, it will show you the Cablecard options (in case you wanted to pair it during setup), but you can just skip that section. Your card shouldn't get unpaired during the process.


----------



## lpwcomp

ParityBit said:


> Is there any easy way to know if I was switched over or not? I have not tried to force it or anything, so I am wondering if it happened already or something I can look for.


Bring up the full info for something in the guide. If there is an * at the end of the description, you've been converted.


----------



## schatham

ParityBit said:


> Is there any easy way to know if I was switched over or not? I have not tried to force it or anything, so I am wondering if it happened already or something I can look for.


You'll get a message before the conversion, so you'll know it's coming. Check your message folder. I received my message today so I assume by morning I'll have the new guide.


----------



## lpwcomp

schatham said:


> You'll get a message before the conversion, so you'll know it's coming. Check your message folder. I received my message today so I assume by morning I'll have the new guide.


I didn't get a message.


----------



## modnar

After work today, my channels and their data are all back!


----------



## philco782

I didnt know something was happening until earlier tonight, the power blinked, and then as the Tivo rebooted, it showed the software update boot screen. Then it connected at least 2 times and took just a hair under 2 hours for the guide data to return and everything running like (seemingly) normal (from power failure to full guide). During that time I found this thread


----------



## ParityBit

Ok so it appears I have the new guide data. I noticed some of my shows in my one pass only says the name of the show but nothing else .... Is that normal or correct?


----------



## 9300170

I thought I'd transitioned without a hiccup but now I'm getting V402 errors on Cox On-Demand.


----------



## CoxInPHX

9300170 said:


> I thought I'd transitioned without a hiccup but now I'm getting V402 errors on Cox On-Demand.


Yes, there are some issues with Cox OnDemand, hopefully it will be worked out soon. I'll post updates when I have more information.


----------



## bbrown9

I got the message yesterday, but I don't see anything different this morning. Does it take longer than the 24 hours that the message said?


----------



## schatham

bbrown9 said:


> I got the message yesterday, but I don't see anything different this morning. Does it take longer than the 24 hours that the message said?


Same here. I'm at 21 hours since the message. I thought they did this in the early am, not during the day.


----------



## wmhjr

rainwater said:


> There won't be a pending reboot. If you let it do its thing, it will happen overnight. It is possible yours did or just hasn't happened yet.


Wrong.

Did not touch mine. Rebooted at 8:40am. No guide data after reboot.


----------



## markjrenna

I forced a connnection last night and got the S01. Rebooted. It took two more connections to get everything back to normal. Normal with Rovi data that is. 

There are issues with Sports for sure. Seems the "New Only" does not pick up the new flag. I understand it is related to OAD. So TiVo/Rovi need to do a rewrite looking for "New" or start adding OAD's in. Unfortunately I have to set Sports to "New and Repeats" which seems to create duplicate entries in my To Do list.

Best way to report this to TiVo is?


----------



## Odds Bodkins

wmhjr said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Did not touch mine. Rebooted at 8:40am. No guide data after reboot.


Exactly the same for me.


----------



## rainwater

wmhjr said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Did not touch mine. Rebooted at 8:40am. No guide data after reboot.


There isn't a Pending Restart. It will restart on its own to clear the guide data completely. Then it will connect once to get the lineup and again to get the guide data.


----------



## wmhjr

rainwater said:


> There isn't a Pending Restart. It will restart on its own to clear the guide data completely. Then it will connect once to get the lineup and again to get the guide data.


It has now been one hour 40 minutes since the first restart. Nothing whatsoever has happened since then, and there are no changes.

Anyway, my point was really that it does not happen overnight. At least the first reboot happened during the day.


----------



## rainwater

wmhjr said:


> It has now been one hour 40 minutes since the first restart. Nothing whatsoever has happened since then, and there are no changes.
> 
> Anyway, my point was really that it does not happen overnight. At least the first reboot happened during the day.


It may depend on many factors like a software update (like when it was last used, last recorded a program, etc).


----------



## powrcow

CoxInPHX said:


> Check WGN America, Rovi shows East data, you should have the West feed. Most likely there are others.
> 
> 60 - WGNA
> 1060 - WGNAHD


There are quite a few that have *-E names and guide information. Did you make your change requests using the TiVo page? When I say what the channel *should* be, for example, should I use "Change 1041 AMCHD-E to 1041 AMCHD-W"? And hope that it just works?

There are some channels that have an incorrect channel name (*-E instead of *-W), but as far as I can tell the guide information matches with what's on TV. Not sure what I should do about those. It could also be that the network repeats things every three hours, so I'll check again.


----------



## JWhites

Got great news. I was upgraded late last night, everything went perfectly. I did see quite a few channels with different call letters, however a few duplicate channels were deleted, which is awesome. For example I previously had six Jewlery TV channels that only showed up on TiVo's and not Xfinity equipment, so I know Comcast wasn't the culprit. Other channels that had wrong logos were corrected with new ones, and the channels that previously had no program info such as the EAS channel and On Demand channels now have it. What I love the most is that now the program descriptions and synopsis' all match what Comcast gives on their Xfinity equipment, which is much more detailed. I'm totally ecstatic about this switch over, I even love the *. TiVo should a switched over years ago.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Wow, I'm glad I'm on TCF and not an otherwise oblivious user. Woke up this morning and my Roamio had rebooted with no warning message other than that tons of channels had changed along with a warning about no guide data, and all the channels were hosed in the selection list (tons of stuff selected that I didn't have before). Forced a connect and got guide data, fixed the channels while that was going on but then all of my manual recordings showed up with blank titles in the ToDo. When you select them from the guide they say 'Title not available' even though title is in the guide. Had to select them all and tell Tivo to record them all again to get the titles corrected.

Also, as feared all of my sports ARWLs were borked except for F1 Racing. Spent the better part of an hour getting them all up to date with the new keywords so they work again. Also had to set new and repeat flag on all of them instead of new or nothing would record. Luckily all my 1Ps still look good.

Like I said if I was a non-TCF user I'd be mightily pissed about having to call Tivo for this, because I got no warning message and lots of stuff messed up


----------



## streich

Issue with WishList search / Upcoming

Had WishList with:

Title keyword: Harry Potter
Category: Movie (all)

It says "There are no shows matching this WishList in the next two weeks"

But if I do a Search for "HARR" it shows "Harry Potter and the Order of... (2007)" and it's on a channel in my lineup and it's coming up on Sat 9/3.

The Title of this item shows up as "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (2007)"

Issue was that I had Category: Movie, and apparently that category was not set for this (and others that I tried) movie.

If you've set the Category on a WishList, you may want to test with/without it set.


----------



## slowbiscuit

I fear there are going to be lots of problems with ARWLs because I'm seeing the same problems with a few of mine. I have one for IndyCar Racing, frex, doesn't show the race tomorrow night even though that's the title. Does show the race next week. Had to manually record it, and even then the length is wrong in the guide (only shows as a 1 hour race, will go well past that). Wrong lengths is a BIG ISSUE for sports.

And yes, the ARWL is set for new and repeats.


----------



## aaronwt

I think one of my boxes on FiOS might be on ROvi? I had a message about a bunch of channels being added to the channel list that were already there. But of course now they are checked when previously they weren't. So they show up in the guide. 

But not sure when it happened. It hasn't missed any recordings that I can see. I hadn't touched it this week except to watch shows from it through a Mini. So no issues as far as recordings that I can see. If my other TiVos are like this then I will be happy. I just need to make sure I don't mess with them and leave them alone for the TiVos to do their thing. 

It sounds like if you mess with the process then you are more likely to get screwed.


----------



## kbmb

slowbiscuit said:


> Wow, I'm glad I'm on TCF and not an otherwise oblivious user. Woke up this morning and my Roamio had rebooted with no warning message other than that tons of channels had changed along with a warning about no guide data, and all the channels were hosed in the selection list (tons of stuff selected that I didn't have before). Forced a connect and got guide data, fixed the channels while that was going on but then all of my manual recordings showed up with blank titles in the ToDo. When you select them from the guide they say 'Title not available' even though title is in the guide. Had to select them all and tell Tivo to record them all again to get the titles corrected.
> 
> *Also, as feared all of my sports ARWLs were borked except for F1 Racing. * Spent the better part of an hour getting them all up to date with the new keywords so they work again. Also had to set new and repeat flag on all of them instead of new or nothing would record. Luckily all my 1Ps still look good.
> 
> Like I said if I was a non-TCF user I'd be mightily pissed about having to call Tivo for this, because I got no warning message and lots of stuff messed up


Yeah I just posted in the other thread that my F1 OnePass was all messed up with the Rovi data. No practices or qualifying were scheduled and even if you setup a 1P with those, it only got that single show.

Had to switch my F1 to a Wish List.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb

aaronwt said:


> *I think one of my boxes on FiOS might be on ROvi.* I had a message about a bunch of channels being added to the channel list that were already there. But of course now they are checked when previously they weren't. So they show up in the guide. But not sure when it happened. It hasn't missed any recordings that I can see. I hadn't touched it this week except to watch shows from it through a Mini. So no issues as far as recordings that I can see. If my other TiVos are like this then I will be happy. I just need to make sure I don't mess with them and leave them alone for the TiVos to do their thing.


You can tell if you are on Rovi because there is an asterisk at the end of all shows descriptions in the guide.

-Kevin


----------



## aaronwt

kbmb said:


> You can tell if you are on Rovi because there is an asterisk at the end of all shows descriptions in the guide.
> 
> -Kevin


I'll need to check when i get home tonight. This was the only box, out of three on FiOS, that had a message showing tons of channel adds.


----------



## kbmb

aaronwt said:


> I'll need to check when i get home tonight. This was the only box, out of three on FiOS, that had a message showing tons of channel adds.


It'll show the asterisk on the iOS app as well. So guessing if you switch between your boxes you'll see the difference.

-Kevin


----------



## aaronwt

kbmb said:


> It'll show the asterisk on the iOS app as well. So guessing if you switch between your boxes you'll see the difference.
> 
> -Kevin


Looking at TiVo online I see some shows with just a generic description. It looks like two of my TiVos are like this. My Roamio Pro and one of my Bolts. But future recordings are scheduled properly. So as long as that is the case I am fine with it. I'll just need to go through the channel list and uncheck the SD channels.


----------



## beryrinaldo

streich said:


> Issue with WishList search / Upcoming
> 
> Had WishList with:
> 
> Title keyword: Harry Potter
> 
> It says "There are no shows matching this WishList in the next two weeks"
> 
> But if I do a Search for "HARR" it shows "Harry Potter and the Order of... (2007)" and it's on a channel in my lineup (HBOHD) and it's coming up on Sat 9/3.
> 
> The Title of this item shows up as "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (2007)"





slowbiscuit said:


> I fear there are going to be lots of problems with ARWLs because I'm seeing the same problems with a few of mine. I have one for IndyCar Racing, frex, doesn't show the race tomorrow night even though that's the title. Does show the race next week. Had to manually record it, and even then the length is wrong in the guide (only shows as a 1 hour race, will go well past that). Wrong lengths is a BIG ISSUE for sports.
> 
> And yes, the ARWL is set for new and repeats.


I have been seeing issues with my wishlists during this transition. Sports not matching New listings (it seems just the opposite) and not knowing Live events. Few or no Movie category matches. I submitted a case on TiVo's support site and got on a chat session this morning. Here's a couple choice words from their support tech:

_TiVo is transitioning to a new process for channel information. It will take a few days.
Your Roamio is in that process but should be updated by the end of the day or tomorrow
...
We have been getting a lot of customer contacts on the issue
...
It is a software update, and a system transition at the same time
So.....TiVo has been tracking it...._

So I will wait a few more days and see if it gets better...but this has been far from a seamless transition.


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> I think one of my boxes on FiOS might be on ROvi? I had a message about a bunch of channels being added to the channel list that were already there. But of course now they are checked when previously they weren't. So they show up in the guide. But not sure when it happened. It hasn't missed any recordings that I can see. I hadn't touched it this week except to watch shows from it through a Mini. So no issues as far as recordings that I can see. If my other TiVos are like this then I will be happy. I just need to make sure I don't mess with them and leave them alone for the TiVos to do their thing. It sounds like if you mess with the process then you are more likely to get screwed.


Check it. There was just a dance with ESPN extra channels. They added the existing SD ones because they changed but they are actually going away. Meanwhile they added the HD ones.


----------



## dslunceford

lpwcomp said:


> I didn't get a message.


I saw the message on my Mini yesterday, but nothing on my Roamio that feeds it. I checked the Roamio again today and no message. A reboot, however, initiated the guide change. It's in the middle of loading data now.


----------



## JWhites

wmhjr said:


> It has now been one hour 40 minutes since the first restart. Nothing whatsoever has happened since then, and there are no changes.
> 
> Anyway, my point was really that it does not happen overnight. At least the first reboot happened during the day.


It takes a while to chew through the data.
I did a forced connect at 1am, ten minutes sooner then the box was set to do automagically. It was on the "downloading" step for about ten minutes, then got the "error connecting" message on the "loading info" step. I manually rebooted, got an "applying update" and then "clearing" message which is the same behavior I get when I perform a "Clear Program info and to do list". When that finished, I was brought back to the two central screen, had no guide data, so I did another force connect, it did another long download session, then waited about 40 minutes while the loading screen slowing crept up to 100%.


----------



## dslunceford

OK, so I had gone to my Roamio this morning and deleted a bunch of canceled shows from OnePass list, and deleted/cleaned up my checklist for channels on FiOS.

The Roamio loaded new data and now:
1) There are a bunch of channels re-added 
2) Shows no data in the guide

Leave it alone to do it's thing, or proactively manage the channel list? Reboot or reconnect for the data?


----------



## schatham

I received my message yesterday and nothing changed overnight. My service connection was for 12:19 today. I checked at that time and it was in progress. I checked back again at 12:30 and have the SO1 error connection failed. Next time is 1:35 am. I assume this will be the big change. I'm guessing if I forced a connection now it would change to the new guide now.


----------



## JWhites

Honestly, the best recommendation I can give anyone who is about to switch over is to take pictures of your channel lineup screen, page by page, then after the update takes hold and all those previously deleted channels are readded, you can go back in ans unadd them and at the same time see if anything was added or deleted. I found this to be extremely useful since I "hide" the channels I dont subscribe to or can't use because they're OnDemand channels and TiVo says they're not available, I mean why show inaccessible channels to add to the clutter of the channel lineup, ya know? lol


----------



## dslunceford

OK, went through and cleaned up channels I receive. There was no real rhyme or reason I could see for why it checked some channels and didn't check others. It was all over the place. But best I could tell, it didn't *uncheck* anything I had checked prior, it just added.

Data pulled in and showed up (vs "to be announced") after another connection.

Wishlist weirdness. I have a ARWL set up for "Redskins" title and "Football" 2 episodes. Pre-Rovi it showed it would record the next two preseason games. Post Rovi data, it shows the correct data in Upcoming, but only the next game (tonight) will record, not next Thursday's. I changed it to delete the AR, then added it back. Still only set to record one game, though data shows two upcoming....


----------



## rainwater

dslunceford said:


> OK, went through and cleaned up channels I receive. There was no real rhyme or reason I could see for why it checked some channels and didn't check others. It was all over the place. But best I could tell, it didn't *uncheck* anything I had checked prior, it just added.
> 
> Data pulled in and showed up (vs "to be announced") after another connection.
> 
> Wishlist weirdness. I have a ARWL set up for "Redskins" title and "Football" 2 episodes. Pre-Rovi it showed it would record the next two preseason games. Post Rovi data, it shows the correct data in Upcoming, but only the next game (tonight) will record, not next Thursday's. I changed it to delete the AR, then added it back. Still only set to record one game, though data shows two upcoming....


You have to change your wishlist to record "New & Repeats". Most live events are considered repeats and reruns are now considered "New".


----------



## Sixto

I just finished all 7 boxes, all fine.

The first step was to get the "a" version of 20.6.1 (a week ago).
Then you get the 24 hour message announcing the switch.
Then about 24 hours later when it does the daily call it ends with a S01 error and needs a reboot.
You reboot and and the guide will be empty.
You then connect twice more to clean-up the channel list, and then the guide info.
I forced the reboot and connections to get it out of the way when nothing was going on.

I also saved the new channel lineup message, and for any channel that changed it's name, needed to re-add those channels to the Favorites list.

It's also best to do the DVRs first, finish those, and then the clients. You can do all at once but the guide data won't show correctly on the clients until after the host DVR is done.

I'm done.


----------



## rainwater

Sixto said:


> It's also best to do the DVRs first, finish those, and then the clients. You can do all at once the the guide data won't show correctly on the clients until after the host DVR is done.


Do what to the clients (I assume you mean Minis)? There is no need to do anything to them from what I can tell.


----------



## Sixto

rainwater said:


> Do what to the clients (I assume you mean Minis)? There is no need to do anything to them from what I can tell.


Yep, I meant the Mini's. They did seem to be loading some stuff, did them to just keep them in sync.


----------



## rainwater

Sixto said:


> Yep, I meant the Mini's. They did seem to be loading some stuff, did them to just keep them in sync.


You did what to them though?


----------



## TivoJD

yeah, my Minis went through the same thing, got the 20.6.1a last week, then today, got the S01 error on connect, so I rebooted and they do another update.


----------



## aaronwt

dslunceford said:


> OK, went through and cleaned up channels I receive. There was no real rhyme or reason I could see for why it checked some channels and didn't check others. It was all over the place. But best I could tell, it didn't *uncheck* anything I had checked prior, it just added.
> 
> Data pulled in and showed up (vs "to be announced") after another connection.
> 
> Wishlist weirdness. I have a ARWL set up for "Redskins" title and "Football" 2 episodes. Pre-Rovi it showed it would record the next two preseason games. Post Rovi data, it shows the correct data in Upcoming, but only the next game (tonight) will record, not next Thursday's. I changed it to delete the AR, then added it back. Still only set to record one game, though data shows two upcoming....


I forgot about my Redskins wishlist. I'll need to check to see what's going on with it.


----------



## DeltaOne

schatham said:


> I received my message yesterday and nothing changed overnight. My service connection was for 12:19 today. I checked at that time and it was in progress. I checked back again at 12:30 and have the SO1 error connection failed. Next time is 1:35 am. I assume this will be the big change. I'm guessing if I forced a connection now it would change to the new guide now.


Same thing here.

Got the message Thursday morning. Today, Friday, still using the old guide. Last connection failed with SO1 error. Next connection around 1 am Saturday.

So I'll look for the new guide Saturday morning.


----------



## kbmb

DeltaOne said:


> Same thing here.
> 
> Got the message Thursday morning. Today, Friday, still using the old guide. Last connection failed with SO1 error. Next connection around 1 am Saturday.
> 
> So I'll look for the new guide Saturday morning.


If you are home, just reboot and connect again. That will force everything through.

-Kevin


----------



## markjrenna

FiOS uses Gracenote.



aaronwt said:


> I think one of my boxes on FiOS might be on ROvi? I had a message about a bunch of channels being added to the channel list that were already there. But of course now they are checked when previously they weren't. So they show up in the guide.
> 
> But not sure when it happened. It hasn't missed any recordings that I can see. I hadn't touched it this week except to watch shows from it through a Mini. So no issues as far as recordings that I can see. If my other TiVos are like this then I will be happy. I just need to make sure I don't mess with them and leave them alone for the TiVos to do their thing.
> 
> It sounds like if you mess with the process then you are more likely to get screwed.


----------



## aaronwt

markjrenna said:


> FiOS uses Gracenote.


I use TiVos with FIOS. Not FiOS STBs.

Unless you are saying that the TiVos with a FiOS cable card, connected to FiOS cable, will still use Gracenote? Which i wouldn't think would be the case.


----------



## JWhites

Here's something interesting, a lot of my past recordings that were stored on the TiVo's have been updated with the new Rovi program description synopses.


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> I use TiVos with FIOS. Not FiOS STBs. Unless you are saying that the TiVos with a FiOS cable card, connected to FiOS cable, will still use Gracenote? Which i wouldn't think would be the case.


Nah. He just misunderstood.


----------



## JWhites

aaronwt said:


> I use TiVos with FIOS. Not FiOS STBs.
> 
> Unless you are saying that the TiVos with a FiOS cable card, connected to FiOS cable, will still use Gracenote? Which i wouldn't think would be the case.


You're correct. The TiVo doesn't care if you're using FiOS or a cable provider, it's gonna use whatever source TiVo tells it to use. Also, I think people were saying FiOS uses Rovi too, so those set tops would also have the Rovi program data.


----------



## JWhites

JWhites said:


> It takes a while to chew through the data.
> I did a forced connect at 1am, ten minutes sooner then the box was set to do automagically. It was on the "downloading" step for about ten minutes, then got the "error connecting" message on the "loading info" step. I manually rebooted, got an "applying update" and then "clearing" message which is the same behavior I get when I perform a "Clear Program info and to do list". When that finished, I was brought back to the two central screen, had no guide data, so I did another force tune, it did another long download session, then waited about 40 minutes while the loading screen slowing crept up to 100%.


Oh, just to add, all day Thursday all my equipment was noticeably very sluggish, like it was indexing massive amounts of data, however there was no change in the indexing time/date.


----------



## JWhites

TivoJD said:


> yeah, my Minis went through the same thing, got the 20.6.1a last week, then today, got the S01 error on connect, so I rebooted and they do another update.


Same here.


----------



## JWhites

rainwater said:


> You did what to them though?


Same thing they did with the DVR. 
Software update -> connect -> S01 error -> reboot -> connect twice -> done.


----------



## HarperVision

JWhites said:


> Here's something interesting, a lot of my past recordings that were stored on the TiVo's have been updated with the new Rovi program description synopses.


I think someone's already pointed that out in one of the 80 million Rovi threads on the forum.


----------



## markjrenna

No. I may have misunderstood you. Just to be clear the FiOS STB's use Gracenotes and TiVo now uses Rovi (as you already know).



aaronwt said:


> I use TiVos with FIOS. Not FiOS STBs.
> 
> Unless you are saying that the TiVos with a FiOS cable card, connected to FiOS cable, will still use Gracenote? Which i wouldn't think would be the case.


----------



## dslunceford

rainwater said:


> You have to change your wishlist to record "New & Repeats". Most live events are considered repeats and reruns are now considered "New".


Why in the heck would a live event be considered a repeat? If that's the case, that's a bug.


----------



## rainwater

dslunceford said:


> Why in the heck would a live event be considered a repeat? If that's the case, that's a bug.


Live events don't have a first aired date. So TiVo sees the repeats as new since they have a first aired date less than 28 days ago. It is a major bug as it breaks recording sports with OnePasses or auto record wishlists. You either have to set the recording options to record everything including repeats or manually record each sporting event.


----------



## porges

As a perfect Murphy's Law example: it happens that I moved this week, and unplugged the TiVo Wednesday evening, moved Thursday, but didn't get cablecard or Internet re-connected until this morning. So I figured, force a call to catch up...and then I fell into this S01/update/no-guide-data thing. It's all recovered now, but who would have guessed that it had nothing to do with my move at all?

ETA: XL4, for the record.


----------



## lpwcomp

rainwater said:


> Live events don't have a first aired date. So TiVo sees the repeats as new since they have a first aired date less than 28 days ago. It is a major bug as it breaks recording sports with OnePasses or auto record wishlists. You either have to set the recording options to record everything including repeats or manually record each sporting event.


While most live events don't have a first aired date in the Rovi data, there are a few exceptions. Sunday night's "NFL Preseason Football" game for instance.


----------



## dslunceford

rainwater said:


> Live events don't have a first aired date. So TiVo sees the repeats as new since they have a first aired date less than 28 days ago. It is a major bug as it breaks recording sports with OnePasses or auto record wishlists. You either have to set the recording options to record everything including repeats or manually record each sporting event.


Yeah, needs to be fixed. I added repeats and it then set to record 4+ repeats of tonight's game. That's unacceptable. At 3 hours plus an hour buffer added to ensure I get OT, this one Wishlist, which worked perfectly yesterday, will now eat up my space and require a lot of manual intervention.

Also, as of now, I see no streaming in My Shows. I had added, manually, over 300 VUDU streaming movies. Hopefully they reappear.

I also hope TiVo is having someone read this thread...


----------



## thyname

Mine went relatively smooth (bolt on VZ FIOS).

The usual necessary reboot and forced connection twice after that. Did not notice any missing or wrong channels, to do list is fine, etc.

The only annoying thing was going back and changing "my channels" and "my favorite channels", as they were relatively messed up. I keep them written in a notepad luckily, so it took me probably 15 min


----------



## randian

I record "Formula One Racing" with an OP. Used to work. Now with Rovi data, qualifying and the race have different program ids. You now need two OnePasses, one for qualifying and one for the race. "Upcoming" in the race OP doesn't list qualifying, and vice versa. Also, qualifying doesn't show up as new, you need to set the qualifying OP to "new & repeats" to actually record.


----------



## jkovach

Unbelievable. Wishlists to find movies by the year they were released no longer return any results.

:down:


----------



## idksmy

Tivo will work these problems out. #firstworldproblems


----------



## mnb

I can confirm that at least some types of sporting events One Passes are totally broken now.

All my motorcycle racing recordings are broken. Nothing is set to record.

The Today show is screwed up. It started recording the 10am show (which I didn't have a pass for) and stopped recording the 7am show (which I did) and it knows nothing about the 9am show.

God knows what else is messed up.


TiVo... test this stuff more thoroughly before pushing it live.


----------



## DeltaOne

kbmb said:


> If you are home, just reboot and connect again. That will force everything through.


I wasn't in a hurry to get the new guide so I didn't force any connections.

This morning everything seems fine. A few shows I cancelled in the coming week had come back, so I cancelled them again. Not a big deal.

I know my Roamio was scheduled to connect around 1 am, I assume it did so. The last connect was around 6 am, and the next connection is scheduled for around 10 am. Isn't the normal schedule every 30 hours or so? I seem to have a full guide, the data goes out for 13 days.

I do have a wish list for a sporting event that I don't recall seeing in my To Do list. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> While most live events don't have a first aired date in the Rovi data, there are a few exceptions. Sunday night's "NFL Preseason Football" game for instance.


 Interesting, and tonight's Tennesse at Oakland game too. Got to love inconsistenty...


----------



## moyekj

jkovach said:


> Unbelievable. Wishlists to find movies by the year they were released no longer return any results.
> 
> :down:


 A general category such as "movies" by itself returns no matches. You have to add a sub-category such as "drama" for it to work. Messed up for sure - sub-categories are being indexed, but not top level categories.


----------



## jth tv

Awaiting Restart or Restart Required would have been a lot more helpful than loading error(S01). I knew the guide change was coming, but instead of my getting it over with immediately, I had to find out what that meant and what to do by looking here.


----------



## bbrown9

What really concerns me is that if I wouldn't know about the S01 error wihtout coming here. If I was a typical home user, I wouldn't even know to check the network connection and system info so I wouldn't know that there was an S01 error. I would assume that all went well and that there was no change until my guide data ran out. And I'd be all WTF?!

Now I just have to wait for a recording to finish and then I'll reboot and force the connections.


----------



## MVPinFLA

I got the new guide info yesterday. When I turned it on, I had the alert telling me about deleted and added channels; and that it had to load new data. While loading the data, I was able to watch whatever I wanted to. It was very smooth and essentially transparent to me. I was prepared for the worst and was quite pleased with how the transition worked for me. I just wanted to post, since so many people are having issues; but perhaps those that don't have any don't post about it.


----------



## morac

bbrown9 said:


> What really concerns me is that if I wouldn't know about the S01 error wihtout coming here.


Especially since TiVo's support article says to disconnect the network cable for a few days if this happens which will just make matters worse in this case.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Troubleshooting/Service-Connection-Failed-Errors

My understanding though is that the message displayed says to reboot the box?


----------



## bbrown9

morac said:


> Especially since TiVo's support article says to disconnect the network cable for a few days if this happens which will just make matters worse in this case.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Troubleshooting/Service-Connection-Failed-Errors
> 
> My understanding though is that the message displayed says to reboot the box?


There is no message, so if I didn't know to check the network connection, I would think all was well and wouldn't go looking for assistance anywhere until the guide data ran out.

When I look at network connections, it just says "unrecoverable error". It does not say to reboot.

When I look at system information, that's where I see error S01. Still nothing about rebooting.

*EDIT 1: *So then maybe I shouldn't reboot and do what the FAQ says?

*EDIT 2:* Actually, I see this in the FAQ about the guide updates, so I will do the reboot.



> Why Am I Getting an S01, S02, or S03 Error? (top)
> 
> Try unplugging your TiVo, waiting 30 seconds, and plugging it back in. If that fails, please contact TiVo Support.


https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/Program-Guide-Data-Updates#s_err


----------



## cherry ghost

morac said:


> Especially since TiVo's support article says to disconnect the network cable for a few days if this happens which will just make matters worse in this case.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Troubleshooting/Service-Connection-Failed-Errors
> 
> My understanding though is that the message displayed says to reboot the box?


One has to be on the "Connecting" page when the error occurs. After "loading info" fails, there's a suggestion to restart the box and then force a connection if the error continues.

I think I'm remembering that correctly.


----------



## bbrown9

bbrown9 said:


> *EDIT 2:* Actually, I see this in the FAQ about the guide updates, so I will do the reboot.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/Program-Guide-Data-Updates#s_err


I did the reboot and it says it's preparing the update and that ait may take up to an hour, possibly longer.

I have FIOS in MA - I'm hoping the damage to the channel listings and one passes will be minimal when this is all done.


----------



## jsmeeker

Got the "Out of guide" data this morning. Went to force a call. Saw it was in the middle of the call. Loading data


----------



## morac

I never got the message about switching over to the new data on my Roamio Pro, but this morning I had an out of guide data message pop up. What's odd is the box appeared to have already downloaded and indexed the new data since I pressed skip and the guide was already fully populated. Without that message though I would never have known it switched over.

I had to unselect a handful of channels, but so far so good. One thing is that keyword wish lists don't seem to work at all anymore as they don't find anything, but I've read that can take a day to get working again.


----------



## bbrown9

bbrown9 said:


> I did the reboot and it says it's preparing the update and that ait may take up to an hour, possibly longer.
> 
> I have FIOS in MA - I'm hoping the damage to the channel listings and one passes will be minimal when this is all done.


After rebooting, I got the out-of guide-data message and made a connection. The connection finished and now everything says "To be announced".

Will this fill in by itself over time or should I force another connection?

EDIT: Never mind - the connection is still in progress - the screen must have just timed out and put me back to live TV


----------



## markjrenna

TiVo Sarah is aware of some issues. Check this link and provide your TSN for them to investigate.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542872


----------



## Cheezmo

jkovach said:


> Unbelievable. Wishlists to find movies by the year they were released no longer return any results.
> 
> :down:


I just noticed that new suggestions and movies that I recorded weren't showing up in the "Movies" category in My Shows.

I then looked at the guide, and told it to filter and only show "Movies". Only about 10 movies are found per day (should be hundreds).

So, it looks like it isn't recognizing most movies in the new guide data as movies.

Oops.


----------



## JackStraw

I have several recordings scheduled this evening and one on Monday with no title. My guide is complete. I can't delete the schedule recordings from either the To Do List or from the show itself on the guide. I questioned whether they were even going to record so I scheduled manual recordings for the same time. I have a Roamio Pro. The scheduled recordings have no show name. Just the time and the channel are shown in the To Do List.
The manual recordings I set up do show the name. All my other scheduled recordings show the complete information and I can modify or cancel them as I choose. What's strange is a few of the shows that were scheduled for this evening do have the information. What I want to know is if these unnamed recordings do record how will I be able to delete them. If they have no functionality now what happens if they record and are now in My Shows. I should mention they actually do have a name if you click on them the info says Ray with a shadow cartoon figure. I also got a message from last night about guide data and connect to TiVo service now. I did but that did not change the orphaned scheduled recordings.


----------



## lessd

Cheezmo said:


> I just noticed that new suggestions and movies that I recorded weren't showing up in the "Movies" category in My Shows.
> 
> I then looked at the guide, and told it to filter and only show "Movies". Only about 10 movies are found per day (should be hundreds).
> 
> So, it looks like it isn't recognizing most movies in the new guide data as movies.
> 
> Oops.


My guide data no longer shows what programs are going to be recorded, if I pick a program from the guide and ask that that program be recorded then I get the check mark in the guide data, have others seen this ?? (My to-do-list seems OK excepts for some repeats I have to manually clean up)


----------



## jth tv

JackStraw said:


> I have several recordings scheduled this evening and one on Monday with no title. My guide is complete. I can't delete the schedule recordings from either the To Do List .....Just the time and the channel are shown in the To Do List.


On the first day of conversion I had one like that a couple of days out. The following day I was able to delete it from To Do, so hopefully it is not an ongoing problem.


----------



## schatham

JackStraw said:


> I have several recordings scheduled this evening and one on Monday with no title. My guide is complete. I can't delete the schedule recordings from either the To Do List or from the show itself on the guide. I questioned whether they were even going to record so I scheduled manual recordings for the same time. I have a Roamio Pro. The scheduled recordings have no show name. Just the time and the channel are shown in the To Do List.
> The manual recordings I set up do show the name. All my other scheduled recordings show the complete information and I can modify or cancel them as I choose. What's strange is a few of the shows that were scheduled for this evening do have the information. What I want to know is if these unnamed recordings do record how will I be able to delete them. If they have no functionality now what happens if they record and are now in My Shows. I should mention they actually do have a name if you click on them the info says Ray with a shadow cartoon figure. I also got a message from last night about guide data and connect to TiVo service now. I did but that did not change the orphaned scheduled recordings.


I noticed the no title thing also. If you go to guide those titles are their in the description, so I assume when it records the title will be fixed. I would leave it alone and let it record as planned.


----------



## JWhites

HarperVision said:


> I think someone's already pointed that out in one of the 80 million Rovi threads on the forum.


Oh. Sorry.


----------



## JWhites

bbrown9 said:


> There is no message, so if I didn't know to check the network connection, I would think all was well and wouldn't go looking for assistance anywhere until the guide data ran out.
> 
> When I look at network connections, it just says "unrecoverable error". It does not say to reboot.
> 
> When I look at system information, that's where I see error S01. Still nothing about rebooting.
> 
> *EDIT 1: *So then maybe I shouldn't reboot and do what the FAQ says?
> 
> *EDIT 2:* Actually, I see this in the FAQ about the guide updates, so I will do the reboot.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/Program-Guide-Data-Updates#s_err


More guide update specific support docs on the front support page.
https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...ates-Troubleshooting-M60-M61-and-Other-Issues
https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...d-or-To-Be-Determined-During-the-Guide-Update

My hope is someone who isn't on TCF would stumble across those pages when investigating and their concerns addressed. It feels like if the precursor message warning of the changeover was sent out, concerns would have been addressed, however since many say they haven't gotten it, I can understand the frustration and panic a less seasoned TiVo user would have.


----------



## UCLABB

Anyone know if the MSO tivos are getting the changeover concurrently? I'm guessing we are the test. Well, if TiVo was smart they would be doing that.


----------



## morac

The switchover appears to have affected Netflix data. I searched for and found a movie in TiVo search, but when I tried to play it, Netflix said it didn't exist. I had to search for it and play it in Netflix's search.


----------



## UCLABB

JWhites said:


> More guide update specific support docs on the front support page.
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...ates-Troubleshooting-M60-M61-and-Other-Issues
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...d-or-To-Be-Determined-During-the-Guide-Update
> 
> My hope is someone who isn't on TCF would stumble across those pages and their concerns addressed.


Yeah, I can only imagine what the non-tcf folks are experiencing. I suspect tons of calls to TiVo and their service provider.


----------



## jsmeeker

jsmeeker said:


> Got the "Out of guide" data this morning. Went to force a call. Saw it was in the middle of the call. Loading data


loading complete. Got a message "Channel List has Changed" A ton of deletes and a ton of ads

Guide still shows nothing. Guess I need to wait and be patient. Good thing nothing really important records on Saturday morning or afternoon


----------



## morac

jsmeeker said:


> loading complete. Got a message "Channel List has Changed" A ton of deletes and a ton of ads
> 
> Guide still shows nothing. Guess I need to wait and be patient. Good thing nothing really important records on Saturday morning or afternoon


The channel lineup change happens after the first connection. You need to connect again to get the guide data.


----------



## dallastx

I have a Roamio Pro. I found that deleting entries in the To Do list with no program names by hitting Clear to delete them. I could then go to the Guide and schedule them again that they would show up properly in the To Do list and record with their program names.

Thank goodness most of the programs in my To Do list were okay.


----------



## markjrenna

I would expect MSO TiVo's rely on the guide data the MSO contracted with.



UCLABB said:


> Anyone know if the MSO tivos are getting the changeover concurrently? I'm guessing we are the test. Well, if TiVo was smart they would be doing that.


----------



## JWhites

morac said:


> The switchover appears to have affected Netflix data. I searched for and found a movie in TiVo search, but when I tried to play it, Netflix said it didn't exist. I had to search for it and play it in Netflix's search.


Strange and concerning. Unfortunately someone in my household accidentally performed a "clear and delete everything" last night, so now I'm scrambling to find everything all over again. Some programs do show up as being available in Netflix when searched for via the TiVo search function, however if you're correct, like you usually are, and there _is_ a disconnect between TiVo and Netflix search indexes, this is not good for me.


----------



## senorgregster

I'm a bit late to the game here and there's lots of threads. Does it look like TiVo will make fixes orvare we meant to get creative with one passes and wish lists etc? Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt

JWhites said:


> Strange and concerning. Unfortunately someone in my household accidentally performed a "clear and delete everything" last night, so now I'm scrambling to find everything all over again. Some programs do show up as being available in Netflix when searched for via the TiVo search function, however if you're correct, like you usually are, and there is a disconnect between TiVo and Netflix search indexes, this is not good for me.


accidentally??!? I didn't even think that was possible. That's a lot of buttons to accidentally press.


----------



## jsmeeker

morac said:


> The channel lineup change happens after the first connection. You need to connect again to get the guide data.


Thanks

I'll just let it do it's thing and see what happens.


----------



## andyman58

When my TiVo updated to the new guide data on Thursday it didn't include data for the local HD channels. So I lost a few shows because my one pass only records the shows in HD. I had to set up manual recordings to get the local shows in HD. I had 63 episodes of Morning Video Block I was saving from VH1 Classic before they changed to MTV Classic, and after the update there are only 22. I went through the deleted ones and undeleted them, but for some reason I have only 46 episodes. I put in a trouble ticket with Tivo, but still waiting for them to fix the channel data.


----------



## bbrown9

OK. I have all the guide data and went through the channel lists and got that fixed up (deselected the channels that got added back in). 

Now my ToDo List isn't showing much and what it is showing is wrong. should I wait this out for a few hours or should I start restoring OnPasses?


----------



## markjrenna

In a few hours everything was completely restored. I'd wait.

Now, was everything correct? No. I had to redo many of my Sports WL's... UFC, NASCAR, Baseball, Football...

My Sports were effected by far the most. As other sports start airing I am sure I will have to fix those WL's as well.

I had to change most criteria and set them to "New & Repeat".

Movies also have an issue as they show up some in "Movies" and the rest in "All".

Tivo + Rovi have some work to do.



bbrown9 said:


> OK. I have all the guide data and went through the channel lists and got that fixed up (deselected the channels that got added back in).
> 
> Now my ToDo List isn't showing much and what it is showing is wrong. should I wait this out for a few hours or should I start restoring OnPasses?


----------



## JWhites

UCLABB said:


> Anyone know if the MSO tivos are getting the changeover concurrently? I'm guessing we are the test. Well, if TiVo was smart they would be doing that.


You're probably right. My guess is that MSO models don't connect to the TiVo servers the way retail models do, but instead connect to an MSO server running customized TiVo server software, this way the MSO can control software versions or guide info or features.


----------



## markp99

My RedSox & Patriots auto-record wishlists failed to record both of last night's games. I presumed this was a glitch due to new guide/title format differences, but will need to keep an eye out for more misses, or rebuild.


----------



## JWhites

aaronwt said:


> accidentally??!? I didn't even think that was possible. That's a lot of buttons to accidentally press.


My thoughts are they were trying to do a simple restart and weren't looking at what they were doing. Anyway what can I do? She's my mother...


----------



## morac

My Roamio is no longer showing up in the TiVo app or at online.tivo.com after the switchover. Anyone else have that problem?

Edit: 

It showed up in the TiVo app after I forced a connection and the connection completed. Still not showing up on online.tivo.com.

Edit 2: 

Logged out of web site and back in and my box showed back up. 

Also searching for Netflix programs now works correctly.


----------



## lpwcomp

JWhites said:


> Strange and concerning. Unfortunately someone in my household accidentally performed a "clear and delete everything" last night, so now I'm scrambling to find everything all over again. Some programs do show up as being available in Netflix when searched for via the TiVo search function, however if you're correct, like you usually are, and there _is_ a disconnect between TiVo and Netflix search indexes, this is not good for me.


This exact problem was predicted when the switch-over became inevitable with the proposed sale. Netflix uses the Gracenote ID while "upgraded" TiVos are using the Rovi ID.


----------



## jonw747

I had a wishlist for Cleveland Browns that failed to record presumably because the title just had Browns.


----------



## morac

moyekj said:


> A general category such as "movies" by itself returns no matches. You have to add a sub-category such as "drama" for it to work. Messed up for sure - sub-categories are being indexed, but not top level categories.


I created a new category WishList for "Movies" (All Movies) and it's working as expected. It found ton of upcoming movies.

I've found old WishLists don't work. They need to be recreated.


----------



## TonyD79

I'm reading all the threads since I can't actually do anything yet since my bolt hasn't updated yet. 

One thing that strikes me is that most here forgot what it was like to have a new TiVo. Some of the issues (population of Netflix, todo) are normal for a complete rebuild. 

The real issues seem to be around sports and lineups. Most of the rest will settle themselves down in a day or two.


----------



## Steve

TonyD79 said:


> I'm reading all the threads since I can't actually do anything yet since my bolt hasn't updated yet.


Glad it's not just my Bolts! 

I'm thinking it will be real soon, because I'd be surprised if Rovi wants to pay Gracenote for September data.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

UCLABB said:


> Anyone know if the MSO tivos are getting the changeover concurrently? I'm guessing we are the test. Well, if TiVo was smart they would be doing that.


Yeah I think we were the test. Several annoyances but nothing catastrophic that can't be fixed. RCN starts Sunday.


----------



## Marrowbones

morac said:


> The switchover appears to have affected Netflix data. I searched for and found a movie in TiVo search, but when I tried to play it, Netflix said it didn't exist. I had to search for it and play it in Netflix's search.


Have you reported it to TiVo? What was the movie?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonC24

My Roamio went through the guide update last night. I got the warning about the lack of guide data this morning, and even though the guide seemed to have plenty of data, I did connect to the manual service as suggested.

The only issue I noticed that all the shows that were not scheduled on either exactly the hour or half hour (such as most shows on the Science and Discovery channels) did not appear in the To Do list with a description - only the date, time and channel were showing. On the right, were the show description and image usually appears, what did appear was what looked like a character from an Anime show with the word "Ray". Most of these shows were scheduled manually, so I removed and re-added them, and then they appeared correctly in the To Do list.


----------



## schatham

JonC24 said:


> My Roamio went through the guide update last night. I got the warning about the lack of guide data this morning, and even though the guide seemed to have plenty of data, I did connect to the manual service as suggested.
> 
> The only issue I noticed that all the shows that were not scheduled on either exactly the hour or half hour (such as most shows on the Science and Discovery channels) did not appear in the To Do list with a description - only the date, time and channel were showing. On the right, were the show description and image usually appears, what did appear was what looked like a character from an Anime show with the word "Ray". Most of these shows were scheduled manually, so I removed and re-added them, and then they appeared correctly in the To Do list.


Ha, I have a couple of Ray's also. Probably the programmers name.


----------



## morac

Marrowbones said:


> Have you reported it to TiVo? What was the movie?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It corrected itself after I forced another connection. It seems like after it downloads guide data it still needs another connection or two to straighten everything out.


----------



## morac

Has anyone with a Premiere gotten the new guide data? 

My Roamio switched over to Rovi, but my Premiere is still on Gracenote.

Oddly they play well with each other, when I look at shows on my Premiere through my Roamio is uses Gracenote data and the other way around it uses Rovi. In other words it uses the guide data of the box being looked at.


----------



## tomhorsley

Here's an odd bit of data. The guide and the Info button are mostly showing channel names with "-E" on the end now (I guess for East), but I just looked at the data I generate by downloading the xml files from the TiVo and the channel names listed in there don't have the "-E". For example:

SourceStation: BBCAHD

I wonder where the "-E" is stashed? (Maybe some xml attribute my script is ignoring, I guess).

This is actually a good thing as far as I'm concerned since my download scripts should mostly see the same stuff as before.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> I'm reading all the threads since I can't actually do anything yet since my bolt hasn't updated yet.
> 
> One thing that strikes me is that most here forgot what it was like to have a new TiVo. Some of the issues (population of Netflix, todo) are normal for a complete rebuild.
> 
> The real issues seem to be around sports and lineups. Most of the rest will settle themselves down in a day or two.


The data is just bad. Many shows are using wrong episode numbers as well that will not matchup with 3rd party services (like Netflix, etc).


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> Has anyone with a Premiere gotten the new guide data?
> 
> My Roamio switched over to Rovi, but my Premiere is still on Gracenote.
> 
> Oddly they play well with each other, when I look at shows on my Premiere through my Roamio is uses Gracenote data and the other way around it uses Rovi. In other words it uses the guide data of the box being looked at.


I seems so, but I haven't:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542768


----------



## rainwater

tomhorsley said:


> Here's an odd bit of data. The guide and the Info button are mostly showing channel names with "-E" on the end now (I guess for East), but I just looked at the data I generate by downloading the xml files from the TiVo and the channel names listed in there don't have the "-E". For example:
> 
> SourceStation: BBCAHD
> 
> I wonder where the "-E" is stashed? (Maybe some xml attribute my script is ignoring, I guess).
> 
> This is actually a good thing as far as I'm concerned since my download scripts should mostly see the same stuff as before.


It is only temporary as I believe that data was just carried over from the previous channel name. If you did a Clear & Delete Everything, you would likely see the new channel names.


----------



## rainwater

jonw747 said:


> I had a wishlist for Cleveland Browns that failed to record presumably because the title just had Browns.


Even if you only had Browns in your wishlist, it wouldn't have recorded if you have it set to record "New". New airings are now considered reruns for sports.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> I seems so, but I haven't:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542768


My Premiere is OTA only. Maybe they are going by lineup and not account?


----------



## osu1991

My sisters Bolt just took the update while I was at her house. Went ok. Update added 50 or so channels I had to delete. IMO the guide data is terrible. Lots of shows just have generic info. Will have to submit some channel corrections. Showing cox Kansas radar on the cox Oklahoma channel and a few channels that are no longer available.


----------



## UCLABB

RoamioJeff said:


> You've hit upon something fundamental here. This is called self-selection bias. The vast majority of people who come to internet product forums do so because of an issue. Thus, on the internet, we tend to see problems, complaints, and gripes. That is not a bad thing, but it illustrates a bias towards unsatisfied consumers. In contrast, there is a very small percentage of consumers who will go out of their way to find a forum for something that they own to simply say "Everything is working fine with my product".
> 
> Anyone coming here and reading about "issues" should, but often does not, understand self-selection bias.


As a generalization that's true. However, in this case a large number of posts, a majority in fact, are by long time tcf folks. Thus, I am pretty confident that EVERYONE is experiencing the same issues not just some people who only pop up when they have a problem.


----------



## schatham

rainwater said:


> Even if you only had Browns in your wishlist, it wouldn't have recorded if you have it set to record "New". New airings are now considered reruns for sports.


Sports are showing new for me. I'm on Comcast. Even little leage world series comes up new, along with golf, volleyball, football etc.


----------



## slowbiscuit

morac said:


> I had to unselect a handful of channels, but so far so good. One thing is that keyword wish lists don't seem to work at all anymore as they don't find anything, but I've read that can take a day to get working again.


Much more likely you'll find that you have to adjust WLs for the new keywords that Rovi uses. Certainly been true for a lot of sports.


----------



## slowbiscuit

schatham said:


> Sports are showing new for me. I'm on Comcast. Even little leage world series comes up new, along with golf, volleyball, football etc.


They show as new here in the ATL too but most of them won't record with new only because the OAD is missing.


----------



## danm628

UCLABB said:


> As a generalization that's true. However, in this case a large number of posts, a majority in fact, are by long time tcf folks. Thus, I am pretty confident that EVERYONE is experiencing the same issues not just some people who only pop up when they have a problem.


You are over generalizing.

Both of my active TiVos have converted to Rovi guide data. My guide data, at least so far, appears fine. One show (Outer Limits episode) was incorrect in the guide but it appears it was also incorrect everyplace I could check online, including Comcast. The other shows on that channel were correct in the guide data. So probably not a Rovi issue.

My wishlists appear to be working correctly. Admittedly I don't have any wishlists for sports which does appear to be causing problems for some people.

It appears that some regions have good guide data from Rovi. Others regions do not. It's hard to say why there are differences though I suspect it's partially related to where the beta testers live. If you live in an area where there was a beta tester (or several) then there is a good chance that errors were fixed prior to the official roll out. If you live in an area where no beta testers signed up then there are probably more errors there.

Yes some people are having big problems with the switch. There also are others, like me, where it is almost a non-event.

- Dan


----------



## moyekj

morac said:


> I created a new category WishList for "Movies" (All Movies) and it's working as expected. It found ton of upcoming movies.


 Not working for me and for at least 2 other posters I've seen post about it. While it does match some mostly old movies, there are very few being matched when there should be several per day. Related to this, search++ in kmttg doesn't find much either until I specify a specific sub-category such as "Drama". One poster filed an issue report with TiVo and they acknowledged there's a problem with indexing, so TiVo is aware of the problem.


----------



## UCLABB

danm628 said:


> You are over generalizing.
> 
> Both of my active TiVos have converted to Rovi guide data. My guide data, at least so far, appears fine. One show (Outer Limits episode) was incorrect in the guide but it appears it was also incorrect everyplace I could check online, including Comcast. The other shows on that channel were correct in the guide data. So probably not a Rovi issue.
> 
> My wishlists appear to be working correctly. Admittedly I don't have any wishlists for sports which does appear to be causing problems for some people.
> 
> It appears that some regions have good guide data from Rovi. Others regions do not. It's hard to say why there are differences though I suspect it's partially related to where the beta testers live. If you live in an area where there was a beta tester (or several) then there is a good chance that errors were fixed prior to the official roll out. If you live in an area where no beta testers signed up then there are probably more errors there.
> 
> Yes some people are having big problems with the switch. There also are others, like me, where it is almost a non-event.
> 
> - Dan


You missed my point. I didn't say everyone was having "big" problems. I was responding to a post that implied that often there seems to be widespread problems because people with problems are more apt to post on forums than people without problems. With the issue at hand, it is pretty apparent that the problems, big and small, are widespread. From having to do multiple reboots to losing wish lists, to sports programming, etc.


----------



## danm628

UCLABB said:


> You missed my point. I didn't say everyone was having "big" problems. I was responding to a post that implied that often there seems to be widespread problems because people with problems are more apt to post on forums than people without problems. With the issue at hand, it is pretty apparent that the problems, big and small, are widespread. From having to do multiple reboots to losing wish lists, to sports programming, etc.


And you missed mine.

I have no problems with the new guide data. No multiple reboots. It switched, it loaded the new guide and my TiVos are back to working. No big issues. No small issues.

Back to the original point, you only see the complaints online. Without knowing the number of users who have no problems there is no way to judge if this is a wide spread issue or not.

- Dan


----------



## morac

moyekj said:


> Not working for me and for at least 2 other posters I've seen post about it. While it does match some mostly old movies, there are very few being matched when there should be several per day. Related to this, search++ in kmttg doesn't find much either until I specify a specific sub-category such as "Drama". One poster filed an issue report with TiVo and they acknowledged there's a problem with indexing, so TiVo is aware of the problem.


I had a weird indexing problem at first, noticeable by trying to play movies that show as being available on Netflix resulting in Netflix telling me that they didn't exist. After I forced another connection (third connection after box rebooted), that seemed to kick off indexing so searching for movies on Netflix and Wish Lists worked correctly.


----------



## rainwater

schatham said:


> Sports are showing new for me. I'm on Comcast. Even little leage world series comes up new, along with golf, volleyball, football etc.


Yes, they show as "New". But if you setup a Wishlist or OnePass to record them, the live airing is considered a repeat. I haven't found a sport yet that will record a live airing when the OnePass is set to New only. It considers reruns "New" when it comes to recording.


----------



## SteveD

JackStraw said:


> I have several recordings scheduled this evening and one on Monday with no title. My guide is complete. I can't delete the schedule recordings from either the To Do List or from the show itself on the guide. I questioned whether they were even going to record so I scheduled manual recordings for the same time. I have a Roamio Pro. The scheduled recordings have no show name. Just the time and the channel are shown in the To Do List.
> The manual recordings I set up do show the name. All my other scheduled recordings show the complete information and I can modify or cancel them as I choose. What's strange is a few of the shows that were scheduled for this evening do have the information. What I want to know is if these unnamed recordings do record how will I be able to delete them. If they have no functionality now what happens if they record and are now in My Shows. I should mention they actually do have a name if you click on them the info says Ray with a shadow cartoon figure. I also got a message from last night about guide data and connect to TiVo service now. I did but that did not change the orphaned scheduled recordings.


I had a couple of these after the switch over. Instead of deleting and adding the recording again, I went in and changed a recording option, added 1 minute to end, which forced the scheduled recording to update its data.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I've had some minor glitches, but considering what a major change this is (all-new channel lineup, all-new guide data) I'm impressed with how few and how minor.

Basically, I had to recreate a couple of local news OPs because the old ones weren't picking up episodes, re-cancel any future episodes of OPs that I had canceled before the switch, and a couple of shows that used to only pick up the first airing now are picking up all airings (one local, one cable network). That's all I've seen so far.

Oh, and a show that I stream has disappeared from Now Playing, although the OP remains.

Then again, I'm not a sports guy...


----------



## schatham

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've had some minor glitches, but considering what a major change this is (all-new channel lineup, all-new guide data) I'm impressed with how few and how minor.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I remember back in the spring a few flat out stated it could not be done period. I guess they were proved wrong. I'm sure all the issues will be ironed out. Just requires a little extra vigilance on important shows for a while.
> 
> I'm more concerned about my upcoming MPEG 4 conversion in 10 days or so.


----------



## aaronwt

I have three boxes that have definitely changed over now. I'm glad I didn't touch anything and let the boxes do things on their own. My shows still got recorded. So I didn't miss anything. Although I did get a bunch of extra things recorded. But I'd rather have that than miss anything. And I needed to uncheck the channels that became checked. But as far as I can tell things look fine. It was basically painless since I didn't mess with the TiVos and let them do their thing.


----------



## JackStraw

Using clear to remove the schedule recording without titles worked, thanks.


----------



## delgadobb

Interesting data point that is not directly a Rovi Guide issue but likely tangentially related: I have multiple Tivos & regularly do transfers from my Roamio Pro to the OTA, using it as a 'collection point' for Travel/Exploration shows & things of that ilk. The OTA will often record stuff on its own as well. 

Last night I transferred an episode of Globe Trekker & The Desert Speaks from the Roamio Pro to the Roamio OTA. I tried to transfer an episode of Rick Steves' Europe in the same fashion but when I attempted to do so it simply dropped me back to the same screen without any acknowledgement the transfer was scheduled OR an error message. Nothing. 

The Roamio Pro has received the updated guide data & the new descriptions have the * at the end, so the transition process has begun. (The shows being transferred were recorded prior to the guide update; I believe they were transferred after the initial update, meaning it took effect sometime yesterday or last night.) It would seem logical for Tivo to look at all active boxes for a customer (household) & upgrade all at once, but unfortunately looks like I'm staggered. The OTA has the same software revision as the Pro (20.6.1a.RC10) but has not yet received the 24 hr notification nor upgraded guide data.

Here's the problem: Never had an issue with any of this stuff. Today, when I look at the Roamio OTA I see the following: 
Globe Trekker (44) 
The Desert Speaks (15) 
Rick Steves' Europe (87)

The numbers indicate how many episodes of each are on the OTA & are correct. Unfortunately, when I go into the Globe Trekker folder, I can now see only the show that transferred last night. The rest of my shows are gone. The OTA is aware of them, but they've vanished. Same story with The Desert Speaks. I can't see ANYTHING in Rick Steves' Europe; my guess is the unsuccessful transfer triggered a similar effect as the other transfers. Everything else on the OTA is fine. 

Any suggestions for a fix beyond sit & wait? 

Anyone else out there that does transfers, use this as a warning & be careful until we figure out what's happening ...


----------



## morac

WARNING!

15 recordings of a show got deleted because of this transition. I had about 55 recordings for the program. The program's OnePass was set to keep at most 25 episodes, but I had marked a lot of the episodes keep until I delete, which removed them from being part of the limit. That is until the transition, which apparently treats every recording in a group as having been recorded the day of the transition. 

As such the TiVo deleted 15 recordings because the keep at most setting was exceeded. It also refused to record one episode the keep at most limit was reached. 

Basically any recordings that were recorded as part of a OnePass, but switched to keep until I delete are now being counted towards the keep at most limit for a One Pass.


----------



## CoxInPHX

delgadobb said:


> Any suggestions for a fix beyond sit & wait?
> Anyone else out there that does transfers, use this as a warning & be careful until we figure out what's happening ...


First look at your History (Deleted) to see if they show up there, Look at your Recently Deleted folder, see if they are there.

I had a Folder that showed 6 episodes but the folder was empty.
Interesting though, was if I pressed Play on the Folder, It started playing all 6 episodes as a Group. So the episodes were still there just not visible.

After a few days all six episodes reappeared in the folder.


----------



## delgadobb

CoxInPHX said:


> First look at your History (Deleted) to see if they show up there, Look at your Recently Deleted folder, see if they are there.
> 
> I had a Folder that showed 6 episodes but the folder was empty.
> Interesting though, was if I pressed Play on the Folder, It started playing all 6 episodes as a Group. So the episodes were still there just not visible.
> 
> After a few days all six episodes reappeared in the folder.


Thanks for suggestion.

Update: Nothing in Recently Deleted, nothing in History. They are still there.

Tested both Globe Trekker & Rick Steves' Europe by selecting folder & pressing 'play' so it plays entire folder. Scanned through several shows of each & they are there. They just don't show up in the traditional fashion when you go into the folder. Pretty nasty bug.

Looks like a phone call to Tivo support to log an incident & see what they suggest. Are they likely to be helpful? I expect to get better advice here


----------



## mlcarson

There a lot of subtle things that can break with the Rovi data. People think that it's not that bad until they start watching what happens with their recordings. Why did that one record multiple times? What happened to that timer? Why isn't there only generic episode data for this show? Why am I getting the wrong timezone on this channel? You don't really see all of this right away.


----------



## morac

For me the show deletions didn't happen right away either. A few happened in the morning and others happened in the afternoon after it finished indexing. I'm hoping that's the last of them. 

Something else odd happened as well. Looking in History it reported the movie Donnie Darko was not recorded because it was a repeat. Two things off about that. One I never scheduled it to record and I don't have a OnePass for it. I did briefly set up a Movies wish list which could trigger that recording, but quickly deleted it. Second, movies aren't repeats.


----------



## sjmagy

beryrinaldo said:


> This new data is not consistent with the old data, so wishlists seem to be particularly vulnerable to problems. ..... it's been more than 24 hours but the state of my wishlists is still the same when I looked this morning. I'm having to manually schedule recordings to make sure they happen.
> .......
> 
> I hope that they will address all these issues. It's frustrating as an end-user who really did not know this was coming.


Yep, WishList functionality is basically broken with this new inadequate guide data. I also waited 24 hours but things are still a mess. Have to recreate almost all of our OnePasses, which is problematic since some are for shows that aren't showing up in the Guide (because they don't start up until Winter / Spring), or are showing up under completely different (and largely inaccurate or confusing) names. I'd categorize this "upgrade" as an Epic Fail.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

EDIT: Copied post to this thread.

Series 4 Premiere XL

I am using the TiVo Live guide, and I now notice that when I select a show in the left hand pane of the guide, it takes anywhere from 5 to 10 seconds (I counted), for the right hand pane to populate. This is the pane that displays shows that are on the selected channel, but at a later time.

This is EXTREMELY annoying, and never happened before the Rovi guide data update.

Is anyone else seeing this? Is there a fix in the works?


----------



## JoeKustra

DCIFRTHS said:


> Series 4 Premiere XL
> 
> I am using the TiVo Live guide, and I now notice that when I select a show in the left hand pane of the guide, it takes anywhere from 5 to 10 seconds (I counted), for the right hand pane to populate. This is the pane that displays shows that are on the selected channel, but at a later time.
> 
> This is EXTREMELY annoying, and never happened before the Rovi guide data update.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this? Is there a fix in the works?


Yes:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542882


----------



## DCIFRTHS

JoeKustra said:


> Yes:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542882


Thank you. I will copy my post there.


----------



## CoxInPHX

DCIFRTHS said:


> I am using the TiVo Live guide, and I now notice that when I select a show in the left hand pane of the guide, it takes anywhere from 5 to 10 seconds (I counted), for the right hand pane to populate. This is the pane that displays shows that are on the selected channel, but at a later time.
> 
> This is EXTREMELY annoying, and never happened before the Rovi guide data update.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this? Is there a fix in the works?


It will go back to normal, it just takes several days.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

CoxInPHX said:


> It will go back to normal, it just takes several days.


Any idea as to how many days? I think I got the message that the Rovi "mis-infomation" was going to download on Thursday or Friday - I can't remember which day.

Thanks.


----------



## CoxInPHX

When I first really noticed the issue, it may have been happening a week or so, and then the next day it was back to normal. So it may take up to a week or more, YMMV.

If you force a network connection, does it slow down even more, during the loading phase?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

CoxInPHX said:


> When I first really noticed the issue, it may have been happening a week or so, and then the next day it was back to normal. So it may take up to a week or more, YMMV.
> 
> If you force a network connection, does it slow down even more, during the loading phase?


Without a network connection active: I just noticed that the left pane doesn't scroll until the right pane loads, so it's even worse than I originally thought. It's really bad.

I'll force a network connection, and post back.
It seems just as slow during the loading phase, but the loading phase lasted a very short time.


----------



## tomhorsley

I just noticed that it isn't just sports that have no date. All the movies used to come with metadata that included the original release date (or at least the year). That's gone now. All the movies in my downloaded info about what recordings are on my Roamio have no date. My local web page where I stash the info is looking kind of bare .

I guess I should look at the raw xml to see if attributes have changed. Maybe it is still there somewhere and I just need to fix my scripts.


----------



## rainwater

sjmagy said:


> Yep, WishList functionality is basically broken with this new inadequate guide data. I also waited 24 hours but things are still a mess. Have to recreate almost all of our OnePasses, which is problematic since some are for shows that aren't showing up in the Guide (because they don't start up until Winter / Spring), or are showing up under completely different (and largely inaccurate or confusing) names. I'd categorize this "upgrade" as an Epic Fail.


There shouldn't be a need to recreate a OnePass for a show. Just edit the channel of the OnePass to "All Channels" until it shows up in the guide. That way you don't lose the OnePass.


----------



## morac

Just a warning, but if you create a new wish list and then delete it or make it not auto-record, currently it appears the box will keep trying to schedule recordings despite that. 

I created an All Movies Wish List because someone said that that specific Wish List didn't work. It did for me. Since I was just testing it, I set it to not auto-record and then deleted it. 

That was yesterday. This morning I saw in the history screen a bunch of movies were not recorded because they are "not new". It looks like the box is still trying to schedule movies to record even though I deleted the wish list yesterday. Fortunately the Wish List was set to not record repeats, which apparently all movies are now. Still it's littering the history screen with garbage. 

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## schatham

morac said:


> WARNING!
> 
> 15 recordings of a show got deleted because of this transition. I had about 55 recordings for the program. The program's OnePass was set to keep at most 25 episodes, but I had marked a lot of the episodes keep until I delete, which removed them from being part of the limit. That is until the transition, which apparently treats every recording in a group as having been recorded the day of the transition.
> 
> As such the TiVo deleted 15 recordings because the keep at most setting was exceeded. It also refused to record one episode the keep at most limit was reached.
> 
> Basically any recordings that were recorded as part of a OnePass, but switched to keep until I delete are now being counted towards the keep at most limit for a One Pass.


Go into your deleted folder and recover them.


----------



## morac

schatham said:


> Go into your deleted folder and recover them.


Only one was there, the rest were permanently deleted. That in itself is odd since the box is only 85% full and the box hasn't recorded any suggestions since transitioning.

Equally odd is that the history screen no longer shows the recording as having been deleted. All those entries simply vanished.

Since these recordings were deleted over the course of about 6 hours and then all records of them being deleted was removed the next day, it's very important to check the history frequently after switching over.


----------



## PaulMCO

Had some issues as to what guide should be used. When doing a setup on Friday only had choice of Palm Beach Comcast, no Martin County Comcast. Not a bid deal except for some of the local government channels. I did submit this to Tivo.

Today redid the setup and Martin County was listed. Looks like they still are populating a correcting the guide.


----------



## schatham

PaulMCO said:


> Had some issues as to what guide should be used. When doing a setup on Friday only had choice of Palm Beach Comcast, no Martin County Comcast. Not a bid deal except for some of the local government channels. I did submit this to Tivo.
> 
> Today redid the setup and Martin County was listed. Looks like they still are populating a correcting the guide.


I noticed this too. My Comcast guide data from Rovi is a different town than Gracenote. These towns are about 40 miles apart. Although they both have the exact same lineup so no harm done. Maybe local access shows are different but I don't have those in my channel list anyway.


----------



## magic168

Hmmm, I guess I now know why one of my channel's guide info seems completely different and causing me major headache...

San Francisco Comcast TVB (a Hong Kong Channel) 360 -- all the shows now have just the title and no data. All my previous OnePasses created for this channel have "No Upcoming Episodes" basically rendering them useless. For some reason (because the shows have no associated data except the title?), I can't create onepasses for any of the shows on this channel anymore.

This is really bad, as for some family members, this is the main channel they watch. I can recreate the OnePasses via Manual Recordings, which is what I'm doing now, but not an ideal solution.

Any idea?


----------



## randian

Anybody else have Suggestions stop recording? I noticed that Suggestions haven't recorded in a few days, while before the switchover there were always several shows recorded each day.


----------



## cuda74360

Today, I woke up to a message on my Roamio saying that half of my local channels were moved/deleted and I noticed that I was now using Rovi guide data.

Further investigation revealed that the upgrade switched my provider to "FiOS Silver Spring." I had to re-run guided setup and set it back to "Fios Baltimore County" to fix it and get my channels back.

Then I had to re-do my channel list. Verizon doesn't list a lineup for my legacy package anymore, so I had to make my own list by going through every channel one by one to see what I do and don't receive.

All seems to be working now, though.


----------



## rainwater

randian said:


> Anybody else have Suggestions stop recording? I noticed that Suggestions haven't recorded in a few days, while before the switchover there were always several shows recorded each day.


The the guide data completely wiped, it will take a few days to get suggestions again.


----------



## HarperVision

HarperVision said:


> I think someone's already pointed that out in one of the 80 million Rovi threads on the forum.





JWhites said:


> Oh. Sorry.


No need to be sorry. How can anyone possibly follow them all, it's ridiculous! Why aren't these threads being combined?


----------



## homersby

Received my update overnight and it is a mess on dios in Baltimore. All local networks appear to no longer exist. Guild has non Baltimore affiliate stations showing on channel numbers different from our regular locals but there's nothing on these channels. The old channels are gone from the guide but still available if you punch the channel number in. Of course there's no info that way.

This is just the biggest mess of too many to mention. What a mess!


----------



## WRX09MD

^ I'm in the same boat with my Fios in Maryland, very frustrating, missed a few recordings today because of it.


----------



## cannonz

Is it being done by regions? I haven't received either update or alert it's coming in FL yet, even pulled a couple out of closet and hooked up for it.


----------



## homersby

WRX09MD said:


> ^ I'm in the same boat with my Fios in Maryland, very frustrating, missed a few recordings today because of it.


Good news. Just reran guided set up and it seems somehow tivo changed to silver spring from Baltimore. I changed it back and it seems fine now but I do have to clean up the channels I receive all over again which I had perfectly set up since all channels are back in the guide again. What a pain but I'm glad it's fixed.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> Just a warning, but if you create a new wish list and then delete it or make it not auto-record, currently it appears the box will keep trying to schedule recordings despite that. I created an All Movies Wish List because someone said that that specific Wish List didn't work. It did for me. Since I was just testing it, I set it to not auto-record and then deleted it. That was yesterday. This morning I saw in the history screen a bunch of movies were not recorded because they are "not new". It looks like the box is still trying to schedule movies to record even though I deleted the wish list yesterday. Fortunately the Wish List was set to not record repeats, which apparently all movies are now. Still it's littering the history screen with garbage. Anyone else seeing this?


What I've seen is when you create a wish list, it defaults to record then starts scheduling even while you are setting it to not record. Leaves crap all over the to do list.


----------



## WRX09MD

homersby said:


> Good news. Just reran guided set up and it seems somehow tivo changed to silver spring from Baltimore. I changed it back and it seems fine now but I do have to clean up the channels I receive all over again which I had perfectly set up since all channels are back in the guide again. What a pain but I'm glad it's fixed.


Thanks for the heads up, just reran mine and i'm all good except for the channels like you. :up:


----------



## astrohip

morac said:


> Has anyone with a Premiere gotten the new guide data?


Yes, I have a Premiere Elite, on cable. It switched last week.

The only issue was it added back about 50 channels I had deselected years ago. But all the SPs, WLs, etc, all worked. I did the new dance we've been taught--connect, connect again, reboot, connect, reboot, sacrifice a chicken--and it worked!

So 99% painless for me. Not so painless for the chicken.



mlcarson said:


> There a lot of subtle things that can break with the Rovi data. People think that it's not that bad until they start watching what happens with their recordings. Why did that one record multiple times? What happened to that timer? Why isn't there only generic episode data for this show? Why am I getting the wrong timezone on this channel? You don't really see all of this right away.


So just to be clear, it's not enough that it went smoothly for most of us (and I feel bad for those it didn't). We still need to hold some FUD in reserve for what MIGHT go wrong in the future?

You guys would complain if a unicorn pooped rainbows.



sjmagy said:


> Yep, WishList functionality is basically broken with this new inadequate guide data. I also waited 24 hours but things are still a mess. Have to recreate almost all of our OnePasses, which is problematic since some are for shows that aren't showing up in the Guide (because they don't start up until Winter / Spring), or are showing up under completely different (and largely inaccurate or confusing) names. I'd categorize this "upgrade" as an Epic Fail.


I have 110 OPs, and about 50 WL. Not one failed.

I will admit that one obscure WL I had wanted to record way too many shows (one of my "grilling & BBQ" WL). It was easier to delete and start over. But it erred on the side of recording too much, not too little.

Epic. Fail. NOT.



TonyD79 said:


> What I've seen is when you create a wish list, it defaults to record then starts scheduling even while you are setting it to not record. Leaves crap all over the to do list.


This actually goes back a few updates to when they made all newly created WL Auto-Record by default. And as you noted, it starts cluttering up your To-Do List before you can stop it. Here's what I do:

First make a new WL with some qualifier that won't record anything. Pick an obscure actor or something. Then as soon as it completes, go back in and change it from ARWL to manual record. Then change the WL to what you really wanted to look for.

A terrible kludge, but it works.


----------



## TiVoMargret

morac said:


> WARNING!
> 
> 15 recordings of a show got deleted because of this transition. I had about 55 recordings for the program. The program's OnePass was set to keep at most 25 episodes, but I had marked a lot of the episodes keep until I delete, which removed them from being part of the limit. That is until the transition, which apparently treats every recording in a group as having been recorded the day of the transition.
> 
> As such the TiVo deleted 15 recordings because the keep at most setting was exceeded. It also refused to record one episode the keep at most limit was reached.
> 
> Basically any recordings that were recorded as part of a OnePass, but switched to keep until I delete are now being counted towards the keep at most limit for a One Pass.


Do you think the shows that were deleted were over 1.5 years old?


----------



## astrohip

TiVoMargret said:


> Do you think the shows that were deleted were over 1.5 years old?


I can attest that age alone doesn't cause it. I have the last LOST still on one of my TiVos. It's about five years old, and survived the guide change.

Perhaps some combination of morac's (age, KUID, quantity, etc) is what you are referring to?


----------



## CoxInPHX

TiVoMargret said:


> Do you think the shows that were deleted were over 1.5 years old?


Here is my observation, and I am 90% confident this is the case for Suggestions,

The update seems to move some recordings back to a previous state.
1) If in the past you Deleted a program and later recovered it, It might get moved back to the RDF.
2) If you moved a Suggestion to "My Shows" using "Keep Until", It may get moved back to the Suggestion folder.

Even after the update is complete, When I ran a "Clear Program Info & To Do List" these recordings got moved yet again.


----------



## Mr Tony

morac said:


> WARNING!
> 
> 15 recordings of a show got deleted because of this transition.
> Basically any recordings that were recorded as part of a OnePass, but switched to keep until I delete are now being counted towards the keep at most limit for a One Pass.


Interesting as a couple shows I had recorded went into the delete bin....and these were 1 off recordings (not 1P) and are KUID.

By the way...these shows were 4-5 months old


----------



## lpwcomp

Here's one I haven't seen reported. I was watching "Dark Matter" and they had an onscreen ad for "Aftermath" which I actually had not heard of before. Start date is September 27. So I accessed my Pro (which has been transitioned), brought up the guide, hit enter to search on the Pro and it was unable to find it. When I switched to the Premiere, it was found and I was able to create a 1P for it.


----------



## Mr Tony

astrohip said:


> I have 110 OPs, and about 50 WL. Not one failed.


well arent you special. 1/3 of my 1P were jacked up (no I am not exaggerating...7 out of 21 1P's) and a few ARE still jacked up.

Like how the hell can it show NEW in one menu and not in another?
I record TMZ (yeah I know). In the 1P listings (which I have set to NEW only) it shows EVERY show as NEW (its on 3 times daily). But when I go into the actual guide it shows the 6:30pm as NEW and 11:35 and 3:30am and not. When I look at the to do list it shows (I have to start it 2 minutes early. KMSP FOX 9 starts TMZ at 6:28:50)

6:28 TMZ NEW (the cute new icon)
11:33 TMZ (no icon)

Looks like I'll be moving more Series records over to my old Series 3. That still has the Tribune guide 
(I use the S3 for the OTA stations not on basic cable)


----------



## lpwcomp

unclehonkey said:


> Looks like I'll be moving more Series records over to my old Series 3. That still has the Tribune guide


Not for much longer.


----------



## JWhites

morac said:


> Has anyone with a Premiere gotten the new guide data?


Yup. Works great, think my Premiere is even running a little snappier too.


morac said:


> My Roamio switched over to Rovi, but my Premiere is still on Gracenote.


Everything, my Premiere, Roamio, and Mini switched over at the same time.


morac said:


> Oddly they play well with each other, when I look at shows on my Premiere through my Roamio is uses Gracenote data and the other way around it uses Rovi. In other words it uses the guide data of the box being looked at.


Oh neat, like how the mobile apps do. They weren't updated, they just receive whatever is there and displays it.


----------



## morac

TiVoMargret said:


> Do you think the shows that were deleted were over 1.5 years old?


No I can say all were from this year, though it's highly likely that at many of the other recordings in the same group that were set keep until I delete (and were not deleted) were that old.

I recovered all but 2 from another box and by scheduling recordings for the deleted programs (the program airs repeats frequently).


----------



## morac

JWhites said:


> Everything, my Premiere, Roamio, and Mini switched over at the same time.


Odd my Premeire is still on Gracenote and my Roamio switched over to Rovi yesterday.

Do all you boxes have the same line up data? My Premier is OTA only while my Roamio is cable.

I guess I'll wait and it gets close to the cut off date without switching I'll call in.


----------



## aaronwt

homersby said:


> Received my update overnight and it is a mess on dios in Baltimore. All local networks appear to no longer exist. Guild has non Baltimore affiliate stations showing on channel numbers different from our regular locals but there's nothing on these channels. The old channels are gone from the guide but still available if you punch the channel number in. Of course there's no info that way.
> 
> This is just the biggest mess of too many to mention. What a mess!





WRX09MD said:


> ^ I'm in the same boat with my Fios in Maryland, very frustrating, missed a few recordings today because of it.


I'm glad it didn't cause me any issues with my three TiVos on FiOS from the DC stations. The local stations all showed up correctly for me here in Northern Virginia.

I'm curious if there will be any issues with my two TiVo on OTA when they get switched over? Based on what I've seen so far i would expect it to be fine. But I guess you never know. I have over 300 One Passes with duplicates between my Bolts and ROamio Pro that got switched over. SO far everything has looked fine and it's picked up new episodes, like The STrain.

Of course it's always possible that something will get over recorded so something will get deleted. But so far I haven't noticed anything.

The main shows I watch I have set to keep 10 episodes and I also automatically transfer them with KMTTG running as a Service. So if anything does happen to those main shows I should hopefully have a copy on my TiVo PC.


----------



## magic168

magic168 said:


> Hmmm, I guess I now know why one of my channel's guide info seems completely different and causing me major headache...
> 
> San Francisco Comcast TVB (a Hong Kong Channel) 360 -- all the shows now have just the title and no data. All my previous OnePasses created for this channel have "No Upcoming Episodes" basically rendering them useless. For some reason (because the shows have no associated data except the title?), I can't create onepasses for any of the shows on this channel anymore.
> 
> This is really bad, as for some family members, this is the main channel they watch. I can recreate the OnePasses via Manual Recordings, which is what I'm doing now, but not an ideal solution.
> 
> Any idea?


I guess I'm the only one in this boat -- is generic Tivo Support the only way to complain about this? I am basically creating manual recordings for the 20 or so onepasses I have for this channel.


----------



## HerronScott

magic168 said:


> I guess I'm the only one in this boat -- is generic Tivo Support the only way to complain about this? I am basically creating manual recordings for the 20 or so onepasses I have for this channel.


TiVo has a webpage to report lineup issues.

https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html

Otherwise yes support is also an option.

Scott


----------



## FitzAusTex

I haven't gotten the new guide yet (thankfully), and I truly appreciate the 400 or so posts in this thread. Hopefully Tivo is paying close attention to what is being reported here, and pulling a list together of the pretty serious disruptions that are occurring to how their software is now functioning. 

Granted, many users will not experience significant issues, based off their more basic/standard use of Onepass and Wish Lists, but even these users likely aren't aware yet that all is not okay. Just wait until the new season shows start airing in a couple of weeks. That will truly tell a lot. 

I have about 120 OPs, and about 100 WLs for movies. 30 of the OPs are for sports, and I can tell are going to be a mess (definitely Formula 1 races, with their practice, qualifying and final versions). The original air date and New vs Live is another big problem to sort out. 

Tivo expects a Tivo to act like a Tivo, and the first releases of this new data are causing it not to be the Tivo we've known. From what I've read here on TCF, Rovi hasn't had the desire to provide the type of details that Tivo uses in very specific ways to operate "properly". Since they are soon to be one company, and and since Tivos have a reputation for being capable of certain things, hopefully Tivo will improve the current Rovi data so that Tivos perform as we've come to expect. 

I know that there is a lot of talk that Rovi is only interested in Tivo's patents, but I still think that our dvrs have to perform as historically expected, and Tivo can have significant input as to what form the Rovi data takes going forward. As a combined company, who in the entire world, if not Tivo, would be more interested this new source of in-house data? If I worked for Tivo, I'd be like a kid in a candy store with my desire to see what we could do with the Rovi data. 

That said, I'm pretty sure unless many of the issues get corrected before my Roamios get the new data, I'm in for an unpleasant experience.


----------



## mschnebly

astrohip said:


> So just to be clear, it's not enough that it went smoothly for most of us (and I feel bad for those it didn't). We still need to hold some FUD in reserve for what MIGHT go wrong in the future?
> 
> You guys would complain if a unicorn pooped rainbows.


So if you had been one of the folks who did have a lot of problems you would not have complained? Somehow I don't believe that...


----------



## L David Matheny

FitzAusTex said:


> Tivo expects a Tivo to act like a Tivo, and the first releases of this new data are causing it not to be the Tivo we've known. From what I've read here on TCF, Rovi hasn't had the desire to provide the type of details that Tivo uses in very specific ways to operate "properly". Since they are soon to be one company, and and since Tivos have a reputation for being capable of certain things, hopefully Tivo will improve the current Rovi data so that Tivos perform as we've come to expect.
> 
> I know that there is a lot of talk that Rovi is only interested in Tivo's patents, but I still think that our dvrs have to perform as historically expected, and Tivo can have significant input as to what form the Rovi data takes going forward. As a combined company, who in the entire world, if not Tivo, would be more interested this new source of in-house data? If I worked for Tivo, I'd be like a kid in a candy store with my desire to see what we could do with the Rovi data.


The guide conversion is probably being rushed somewhat due to time pressure from Gracenote's terms, and it's probably inevitable that there will be imperfections in the process which (we can hope) will be only temporary glitches.

But besides their obligations to customers to make existing equipment work, both TiVo employees and Rovi employees should look at this as a great learning experience that can help make both the DVRs and the guides more valuable products. As you say, making the combined company stronger must surely be their goal.


----------



## TonyD79

astrohip said:


> Yes, I have a Premiere Elite, on cable. It switched last week. The only issue was it added back about 50 channels I had deselected years ago. But all the SPs, WLs, etc, all worked. I did the new dance we've been taught--connect, connect again, reboot, connect, reboot, sacrifice a chicken--and it worked! So 99% painless for me. Not so painless for the chicken. So just to be clear, it's not enough that it went smoothly for most of us (and I feel bad for those it didn't). We still need to hold some FUD in reserve for what MIGHT go wrong in the future? You guys would complain if a unicorn pooped rainbows. I have 110 OPs, and about 50 WL. Not one failed. I will admit that one obscure WL I had wanted to record way too many shows (one of my "grilling & BBQ" WL). It was easier to delete and start over. But it erred on the side of recording too much, not too little. Epic. Fail. NOT. This actually goes back a few updates to when they made all newly created WL Auto-Record by default. And as you noted, it starts cluttering up your To-Do List before you can stop it. Here's what I do: First make a new WL with some qualifier that won't record anything. Pick an obscure actor or something. Then as soon as it completes, go back in and change it from ARWL to manual record. Then change the WL to what you really wanted to look for. A terrible kludge, but it works.


You are right, it is a terrible kludge (and a terrible implementation by TiVo) but I will use it next time.


----------



## foghorn2

Tivo surprisingly has done an excellent, not perfect, job in this transition. It not easy folks, given the timelines and complexity involved.

I like the new guide. Way better than Gracenote's.


----------



## Jodeus

A couple of observations from our update to the Roamio we have. 
1. The update turned on all video providers, so Netflix etc were showing in the guide. Even turning those off they continue to show in some of the My Shows listings

2. Several recordings have gone through but without the show name and have a generic name listed in "My Shows" such as Rec: 665 HGTVD 9:30pm

3. Although the Roamio is only at 52% used several shows were set to 'delete in 24 hours' and were moved to the deleted items folder

-Jody


----------



## lessd

Does anybody know when or if any Series 2 TiVos will switch to the new ROVI data, and will they have any software update first ?


----------



## rainwater

foghorn2 said:


> Tivo surprisingly has done an excellent, not perfect, job in this transition. It not easy folks, given the timelines and complexity involved.
> 
> I like the new guide. Way better than Gracenote's.


Except for the wrong episode and season numbers. Shows/movies not showing up in categories they are tagged in. And the lack of knowing the difference between New and Repeat. And shows/sports having multiple series ids so you can't actually record them. Sure, it looks fine on the surface, but when you dig deeper, it is clear that the data needs a lot of work. Unfortunately, I think it will take years to get to Gracenote's quality.


----------



## b_scott

Jodeus said:


> A couple of observations from our update to the Roamio we have.
> 1. The update turned on all video providers, so Netflix etc were showing in the guide.


I had this happen. I also had like 100 channels deleted and then 50 or so added (none of which I wanted in my guide so I got to manually delete all of them.)


----------



## lpwcomp

foghorn2 said:


> Tivo surprisingly has done an excellent, not perfect, job in this transition. It not easy folks, given the timelines and complexity involved.
> 
> I like the new guide. Way better than Gracenote's.


Right.

"Marlon Brando and Yul Brynner are the gladiators in this WWII spy story" is "Way better" than "An Allied agent tries to disarm scuttling explosives aboard a German captain's rubber ship".


----------



## rainwater

lpwcomp said:


> Right.
> 
> "Marlon Brando and Yul Brynner are the gladiators in this WWII spy story" is "Way better" than "An Allied agent tries to disarm scuttling explosives aboard a German captain's rubber ship".


I'm pretty sure they have an algorithm that writes some of the descriptions. It is almost like they are missing a description so they plug in some variables and a random sentence pops out.


----------



## jsmeeker

My transition seems complete. I guess it's good it happened Saturday morning. By Saturday afternoon, guide data had been repopulated. I guess maybe TiVo missed a show or two that it would have recorded Saturday morning/afternoon but probably some re-run of something I would not have watched any way.

I only have one Wish List. For "Halt And Catch Fire" set it up a long time ago when I was unable to set a proper season pass. It looks fine. Set to record the next episode on Tuesday night.

The only issues was that all of my One Passes that are for streaming shows or are set to do streaming and recordings re-picked up everything that was available for streaming, even if it's not new. Not a huge problem there.

The "big" problem seems to be the TiVo scheduled to do a "South Park" marathon on Sunday 9/4. One Pass is and has been set to "New Only". I suppose this glitch may have existed before. I don't seem to have this issues with any other One Pass set to "New Only"


The fact than many channels are now suffixed "-E" doesn't seem to cause any issues for me.


----------



## trip1eX

b_scott said:


> I had this happen. I also had like 100 channels deleted and then 50 or so added (none of which I wanted in my guide so I got to manually delete all of them.)


Yeah I had something like this happen to me too. IT said it deleted channels but they weren't deleted, but it did add a bunch of ones I don't get that I had to delete.


----------



## trip1eX

Some of my One Passes may be screwed up. I have one for Premiere League, for example, but the weekend ManU match wasn't set to record.


----------



## UCLABB

jsmeeker said:


> My transition seems complete. I guess it's good it happened Saturday morning. By Saturday afternoon, guide data had been repopulated. I guess maybe TiVo missed a show or two that it would have recorded Saturday morning/afternoon but probably some re-run of something I would not have watched any way.
> 
> I only have one Wish List. For "Halt And Catch Fire" set it up a long time ago when I was unable to set a proper season pass. It looks fine. Set to record the next episode on Tuesday night.
> 
> The only issues was that all of my One Passes that are for streaming shows or are set to do streaming and recordings re-picked up everything that was available for streaming, even if it's not new. Not a huge problem there.
> 
> The "big" problem seems to be the TiVo scheduled to do a "South Park" marathon on Sunday 9/4. One Pass is and has been set to "New Only". I suppose this glitch may have existed before. I don't seem to have this issues with any other One Pass set to "New Only"
> 
> The fact than many channels are now suffixed "-E" doesn't seem to cause any issues for me.


I still have Gracenotes and the South Park marathon is on my to do list even though my one pass is set to new only. It's because the description is generic: four boys in Colorado town... Hopefully Comedy Channel will provide good data soon before I have to delete them from the to do list.


----------



## rainwater

trip1eX said:


> Some of my One Passes may be screwed up. I have one for Premiere League, for example, but the weekend ManU match wasn't set to record.


You will probably have to use a Wishlist and set it to record New & Repeats. OnePasses for sports rarely work anymore since many have multiple series ids for the same sport.


----------



## jlb

as expected, no changes to my TiVoHD yet. Maybe that's a good thing that they will learn from their "mistakes" so far and the transition on the Series 3 boxes will be easier.....

...or not


----------



## lpwcomp

UCLABB said:


> I still have Gracenotes and the South Park marathon is on my to do list even though my one pass is set to new only. It's because the description is generic: four boys in Colorado town... Hopefully Comedy Channel will provide good data soon before I have to delete them from the to do list.


Yeah, it's the old "no specific episode data" so a "NEW only 1P/SP" records it just in case.

There are differences between the Gracenote and Rovi data -Gracenote has the series debut date as the OAD while Rovi has none and the Rovi description reads like a press release.


----------



## lpwcomp

Not sure if it was in this thread or another one where someone blamed PBS fort splitting "Masterpiece Mystery" into multiple series, but it wasn't them. It is Rovi's doing. It's still one series with Gracenote.

And my existing all channels 1P for "Masterpiece Mystery" got converted to a 1P for "Endeavor on Masterpiece". The 1P manager entry still says "Masterpiece Mystery", but the description is for "Endeavor".

The data for what remains in "Masterpiece Mystery" is a mess. On various screens it is identified as "Masterpiece Mystery", "Masterpiece" and "Masterpiece Theatre".


----------



## Mr Tony

lpwcomp said:


> Not for much longer.


I know. But the longer they wit the better


----------



## Alan Gordon

I've got two Roamios (basic model, not OTA) and a Series 3. Still no switchover to the Rovi guide data. Has anyone who uses their TiVo for OTA gotten switched over yet?


----------



## JoeKustra

Alan Gordon said:


> I've got two Roamios (basic model, not OTA) and a Series 3. Still no switchover to the Rovi guide data. Has anyone who uses their TiVo for OTA gotten switched over yet?


I'm going to say yes: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10980884#post10980884


----------



## atmuscarella

Alan Gordon said:


> I've got two Roamios (basic model, not OTA) and a Series 3. Still no switchover to the Rovi guide data. Has anyone who uses their TiVo for OTA gotten switched over yet?


My Bolt & base Roamio where switched over on the first or second day, my Premiere, TiVo HD, Series 3, & Series 2 units have not been switch yet. Everything but the Series 2 is OTA (the Series 2 thinks it is still connect to a Dish STB which I no longer have.)

I had one issue with a one pass for my 6:00 pm local news (on my Roamio), had to create a new one pass for it, also had to delete a bunch of channels that were added that I don't get (Bolt & Roamio). Beyond it taking a day or so to settle down nothing else to report. Of course I am not recording that many shows right now and will certainly have to watch my one passes for returning shows to make sure they are still good (I only record HD channels and pretty much only new shows) and do not use wishlists.


----------



## tatergator1

atmuscarella said:


> I had one issue with a one pass for my 6:00 pm local news (on my Roamio), had to create a new one pass for it, also had to delete a bunch of channels that were added that I don't get (Bolt & Roamio).


This would sum up the migration for me as well. Lost my 6PM local news OnePass and had to deal with de-selecting numerous "new" channels.


----------



## Alan Gordon

JoeKustra said:


> I'm going to say yes: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10980884#post10980884


Thanks! Interesting... my fear was that Rovi guide data would do away with many of my channels from neighboring markets, but he actually gained some... though at the expense of channels he should have data for.



atmuscarella said:


> My Bolt & base Roamio where switched over on the first or second day, my Premiere, TiVo HD, Series 3, & Series 2 units have not been switch yet. Everything but the Series 2 is OTA (the Series 2 thinks it is still connect to a Dish STB which I no longer have.)
> 
> I had one issue with a one pass for my 6:00 pm local news (on my Roamio), had to create a new one pass for it, also had to delete a bunch of channels that were added that I don't get (Bolt & Roamio). Beyond it taking a day or so to settle down nothing else to report. Of course I am not recording that many shows right now and will certainly have to watch my one passes for returning shows to make sure they are still good (I only record HD channels and pretty much only new shows) and do not use wishlists.


Yeah... I'm not that worried about shows as I often check the TDL. My main concern about the switchover (at this time) is just having guide data for all the channels I can receive, and I'm really getting itchy waiting for it, so I can have time to try and get it corrected.


----------



## danak

About the only problem I seem to be having still is some channels (like Smithsonian) have listings 12a-12am or something like that for September dates instead of actual programs listed throughout the day. Will it correct itself or do I have to report it? Fortunately, they aren't channels I particularly care to watch except for Smithsonian


----------



## LoveGardenia

question: Could these switchover problems have a major effect on the merger? (If this deal hasn't already been done and approved legally). I'm wondering how quickly Rovi is dealing with these problems because this too big to be ignored or brushed aside for another day.


----------



## HerronScott

lpwcomp said:


> Right.
> 
> "Marlon Brando and Yul Brynner are the gladiators in this WWII spy story" is "Way better" than "An Allied agent tries to disarm scuttling explosives aboard a German captain's rubber ship".


What channel do you have that movie airing on as I don't have any listings for it on our TiVo's that have the new data?

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

lessd said:


> Does anybody know when or if any Series 2 TiVos will switch to the new ROVI data, and will they have any software update first ?


You'll need a software update for the new data just like the S3/HD's and Premiere/Roamio/Bolt's. No news on when although you would expect some time in September.

Scott


----------



## TonyD79

HerronScott said:


> What channel do you have that movie airing on as I don't have any listings for it on our TiVo's that have the new data? Scott


Looks like Morituri on Netflix.

My google prowess is strong.


----------



## phox_mulder

Alan Gordon said:


> I've got two Roamios (basic model, not OTA) and a Series 3. Still no switchover to the Rovi guide data. Has anyone who uses their TiVo for OTA gotten switched over yet?


One Roamio Basic, 2 Roamio OTA's and one OLED S3 all hooked only to an Antenna, never been hooked to cable.

I haven't gotten the update on any of them yet.
At least as far as I can tell, I also haven't gotten the message saying it was coming.

phox


----------



## lpwcomp

HerronScott said:


> What channel do you have that movie airing on as I don't have any listings for it on our TiVo's that have the new data?
> 
> Scott


Atlanta Comcast channel 240 (OTA 5.2) - WAGADT2 - Movies!

The movie name is "Morituri"


----------



## lessd

HerronScott said:


> You'll need a software update for the new data just like the S3/HD's and Premiere/Roamio/Bolt's. No news on when although you would expect some time in September.
> 
> Scott


Would the next shoe fall on the Series 2 ?  Has anybody heard anything about the Series 2 and the new guide data ?


----------



## lpwcomp

lessd said:


> Would the next shoe fall on the Series 2 ?  Has anybody heard anything about the Series 2 and the new guide data ?


Does anyone even know what s/w version is required? My 240 has 9.3.2c.


----------



## tarheelblue32

lessd said:


> Would the next shoe fall on the Series 2 ?  Has anybody heard anything about the Series 2 and the new guide data ?


I'm sure you'll get it eventually. If they weren't planning on updating the S2 then they would have had to buy out S2 owners the way they have S1 owners they didn't want to bother upgrading. They are probably focused on getting everything straightened out with the newer TiVos first and then they'll worry about the older models.


----------



## NYHeel

So I just got the M60 error. What's the consensus on how to proceed?


----------



## moonscape

I'm getting duplicate recordings for news shows on MSNBC. I've tried deleting each OP and setting a new one, put 'new' only, but it still wants to record every showing of the same program.


----------



## rainwater

moonscape said:


> I'm getting duplicate recordings for news shows on MSNBC. I've tried deleting each OP and setting a new one, put 'new' only, but it still wants to record every showing of the same program.


Original air dates are missing from a lot of shows/sports. There's no way around recording a bunch of duplicates with the new data.


----------



## JBean

I have two issues with the new guide data.

1. If you press the Guide button, then filter the guide by pressing the Red C button and selecting Movies it shows only a small subset of the available movies. For example the Turner Classic Movies channel lists roughly one movie per day, even though that channel shows nothing but movies.

2. This may be related to issue #1. I use the "Suggestions" feature and have trained it to record nothing but movies. I did this by marking thumbs down on anything it recorded that wasn't a movie. I did this over a period of a few weeks and this worked very well up until the switch to the Rovi guide data. Now it is recording very few suggestions -- maybe one or two a day, whereas it used to record half a dozen. Perhaps this is because it is looking for movies the Rovi guide doesn't correctly identify them.


----------



## HerronScott

TonyD79 said:


> Looks like Morituri on Netflix.
> 
> My google prowess is strong.


I had found which movie it was from the description (and Google), but just didn't see it in my searches of Rovi metadata. 

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

lpwcomp said:


> Does anyone even know what s/w version is required? My 240 has 9.3.2c.


I don't think we have any final version numbers for either the S2's or S3/HD's yet and I'm guessing they are still in beta testing.

Scott


----------



## jlb

JBean said:


> I have two issues with the new guide data.
> 
> 1. If you press the Guide button, then filter the guide by pressing the Red C button and selecting Movies it shows only a small subset of the available movies. For example the Turner Classic Movies channel lists roughly one movie per day, even though that channel shows nothing but movies.
> 
> 2. This may be related to issue #1. I use the "Suggestions" feature and have trained it to record nothing but movies. I did this by marking thumbs down on anything it recorded that wasn't a movie. I did this over a period of a few weeks and this worked very well up until the switch to the Rovi guide data. Now it is recording very few suggestions -- maybe one or two a day, whereas it used to record half a dozen. Perhaps this is because it is looking for movies the Rovi guide doesn't correctly identify them.


For Movies you could have a Wishlist search (not auto record) and, say, once per week review the list and see which ones you want to record....


----------



## Steve

Still no update message here this morning. I pinged customer support yesterday, and my two Bolts hadn't yet been assigned to an update group.

I guess the good news is, even though I'd like to get the changeover out of the way, I don't have potential issues like OTA mapping to be concerned with. The longer it takes, the more issues that _might_ affect me may get ironed out. E.g., movie categories and new live sporting events.


----------



## moyekj

jlb said:


> For Movies you could have a Wishlist search (not auto record) and, say, once per week review the list and see which ones you want to record....


 Wishlists for Movies--All Movies is broken as well. It finds very, very few matches. You have to specify a specific sub-category such as "Drama" to find more matches, but then of course you are filtering out any other categories. So Rovi data as it is right now categorizes properly only for sub-categories, not for general category such as just "movies" without any sub-category.


----------



## jlb

moyekj said:


> Wishlists for Movies--All Movies is broken as well. It finds very, very few matches. You have to specify a specific sub-category such as "Drama" to find more matches, but then of course you are filtering out any other categories. So Rovi data as it is right now categorizes properly only for sub-categories, not for general category such as just "movies" without any sub-category.


Would this work....

Could you search for movies with a sub-characteristic of "HD"? I do that on mine (though prob unnecessary now as the only channels I receive are HD locals, mostly)....


----------



## JoeKustra

Steve said:


> Still no update message here this morning. I pinged customer support yesterday, and my two Bolts hadn't yet been assigned to an update group.
> 
> I guess the good news is, even though I'd like to get the changeover out of the way, I don't have potential issues like OTA mapping to be concerned with. The longer it takes, the more issues that _might_ affect me may get ironed out. E.g., movie categories and new live sporting events.


Mine came this morning for both Roamio boxes.

I did see something new. I was going to record the 50 Years of Star Trek on History. I did a Search for it and it's listed with a (0) as the date. It's a repeat, and several other specials have the (0) also. I just love new stuff.


----------



## cherry ghost

moyekj said:


> Wishlists for Movies--All Movies is broken as well. It finds very, very few matches. You have to specify a specific sub-category such as "Drama" to find more matches, but then of course you are filtering out any other categories. So Rovi data as it is right now categorizes properly only for sub-categories, not for general category such as just "movies" without any sub-category.


Even sub- categories aren't right. If I choose "Movies:Comedy" I only get five movies and "Movies:Crime" only two.


----------



## aaronwt

danak said:


> About the only problem I seem to be having still is some channels (like Smithsonian) have listings 12a-12am or something like that for September dates instead of actual programs listed throughout the day. Will it correct itself or do I have to report it? Fortunately, they aren't channels I particularly care to watch except for Smithsonian


On my Smithsonian HD channel on FiOS. The guide data looks fine until September 5th. From 9/5 to 9/8 I see the 12Am to 12Am weird listings.
But everything through 9/4 looks fine.

EDIT: whoops.. I see some of those things in there starting on 9/1. By 9/5 every listing is the weird one.

EDIT: I just looked at a few other channels and their info goes out to 9/11. Without any of the weird listings like the Smithsonian HD channel.


----------



## TonyD79

HerronScott said:


> I had found which movie it was from the description (and Google), but just didn't see it in my searches of Rovi metadata.  Scott


Our Google skills are more powerful than Rovi.


----------



## UCLABB

JoeKustra said:


> Mine came this morning for both Roamio boxes.
> 
> I did see something new. I was going to record the 50 Years of Star Trek on History. I did a Search for it and it's listed with a (0) as the date. It's a repeat, and several other specials have the (0) also. I just love new stuff.


Good to know that they are still rolling it out, I thought maybe put the brakes on to clean some stuff up. I haven't got it yet. It's going to be a pain, but I just want to get it over with.


----------



## moyekj

cherry ghost said:


> Even sub- categories aren't right. If I choose "Movies:Comedy" I only get five movies and "Movies:Crime" only two.


 Yes I think even sub-categories have too few matches as well, but I do get more matches that way than just general movies. Basically, metadata for movies (and sports) with Rovi is very incomplete. I haven't had problems with series yet myself, but I've seen several posts stating that season and episode information is often wrong or missing as well for series.


----------



## Mr Tony

HerronScott said:


> I don't think we have any final version numbers for either the S2's or S3/HD's yet and I'm guessing they are still in beta testing.
> 
> Scott


Hopefully its in beta test until say the year 2025 

Having both a Tivo HD and a Roamio its pretty sad that I have more 1P's right now (that fire daily or weekly...not shows on hiatus or in reruns now) on the HD than the Roamio due to this "wonderful upgrade of a guide" 

I have 3 1P's that pre-rovi would have 10-11 episodes to record in a 2 week period. Now those 3 have between 35-40 episodes because on two of them even though the guide doesnt say NEW for 2 of the 3 (the shows repeat a couple times daily) it still is going to record them (even though I have it to NEW only). The 3rd one Gracenote had a first run date whereas Rovi doesnt so the show that is on 4 times daily it now records all of them (even though the channel is a on a 6 hour loop....Decades)


----------



## series5orpremier

UCLABB said:


> ...I thought maybe put the brakes on to clean some stuff up.


I wish they had. I'm getting hit with the plague tonight.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Mine came this morning for both Roamio boxes.
> 
> I did see something new. I was going to record the 50 Years of Star Trek on History. I did a Search for it and it's listed with a (0) as the date. It's a repeat, and several other specials have the (0) also. I just love new stuff.


The message is on both my Roamios today but I am still on Gracenote (TMS) data. My next service connect is around 10:30 in the morning unless something happens tonight.
I figure this is when I would get the change over as I just started the furnace replacement this morning and have about two more days to go to finish.
I will see if the channels that are missing on TVGuide.com are also missing on the TiVos. Most of the channel errors on the upper channel tiers and I think the only two missing on the Classic cable lineup is SSPTV HD, channel 513, and Bravo HD, channel 566.


----------



## mattack

"Who Wants to be a Millionaire" is one show that has not had ANY proper guide info (i.e. episode specific info) since the changeover.. so it's trying to record all eps because of generic info. I used to be able to have a new eps only OP and it would work properly.

I seem to remember there's at least one other show I've had this issue with, but WWTBAM is the one I remember at the moment.


----------



## choco

moyekj said:


> Yes I think even sub-categories have too few matches as well, but I do get more matches that way than just general movies. Basically, metadata for movies (and sports) with Rovi is very incomplete. I haven't had problems with series yet myself, but I've seen several posts stating that season and episode information is often wrong or missing as well for series.


I did some wishlist testing and found some interesting behavior:

*Case 1*

1) This wishlist finds 1 match:

keyword: 201*
category: Interest: Holiday

2) This wishlist finds 2 matches:

keyword: 201*, christmas
category: Interest: Holiday

This is odd because you would expect that the 2nd wishlist (which includes more required keywords) would find less matches, not more.

*Case 2*

1) This wishlist seems to find matches as expected:

keyword: (2013, 2014, 2015, 2016)
category: Drama: Romance

2) This wishlist (which includes 2012 as an additional optional keyword) only finds matches from 2012-2015. All 2016 matches from wishlist #1 are no longer found:

keyword: (2012, 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016)
category: Drama: Romance

My theory is that the wishlist first finds all matches based on keywords and then filters based on category. However, the keywords search has some maximum limit, so if the keyword search is too broad, then some matches are lost/dropped before the category filter is applied, resulting in missing matches.

I think wishlists used to work better before the latest update (20.6.1a.RC10), so it's possible that whatever changes they made to accomodate the Rovi guide data caused this problem. I can't be certain, as I don't remember the exact search results from before the update. All I know is that it's not working well or as expected now.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> The message is on both my Roamios today but I am still on Gracenote (TMS) data. My next service connect is around 10:30 in the morning unless something happens tonight.
> I figure this is when I would get the change over as I just started the furnace replacement this morning and have about two more days to go to finish.
> I will see if the channels that are missing on TVGuide.com are also missing on the TiVos. Most of the channel errors on the upper channel tiers and I think the only two missing on the Classic cable lineup is SSPTV HD, channel 513, and Bravo HD, channel 566.


SSPTV is just a number. I lost Comet (but shouldn't have ever received it). I suggest checking your provider in System Info. I had Shenadoah, so I reran Guided Setup for Mahanoy City. I'm still downloading the full guide, so I have more work. This is just one of two, and the grass needs cutting.

SkipMode for Sunday & Monday recordings are gone also. I haven't had SM on late night either.

Update: Skip mode is back except for late night.


----------



## aaronwt

JoeKustra said:


> SSPTV is just a number. I lost Comet (but shouldn't have ever received it). I suggest checking your provider in System Info. I had Shenadoah, so I reran Guided Setup for Mahanoy City. I'm still downloading the full guide, so I have more work. This is just one of two, and the grass needs cutting.
> 
> SkipMode for Sunday & Monday recordings are gone also. I haven't had SM on late night either.


I've still got Skip mode here for Sunday and Monday and Tuesday primetime shows. As well as the late night shows. Well at least Jimmey Kimmel, The Tonight Show, and The Late Show. I just checked several of the shows and they are all still working with skip.


----------



## Joe3

If Wishlist is broken in the TiVo, then the TiVo is in fact broken. The pattern of failures here points to the conclusion that Rovi has broken the TiVo. Because there is nothing really wrong with the technology. Today, we all know garbage in will always generate garbage out Therefore as this pattern continues as it has, it becomes more and more apparent that Rovi has broken Tivo on purpose. There is no way they didn't. They are not stupid people and they would rather you believe they are incompetent than for you to figure out this is their deliberate act to break TiVo (retail)


----------



## atmuscarella

Joe3 said:


> If Wishlist is broken in the TiVo, then the TiVo is in fact broken. The pattern of failures here points to the conclusion that Rovi has broken the TiVo. Because there is nothing really wrong with the technology. Today, we all know garbage in will always generate garbage out Therefore as this pattern continues as it has, it becomes more and more apparent that Rovi has broken Tivo on purpose. There is no way they didn't. They are not stupid people and they would rather you believe they are incompetent than for you to figure out this is their deliberate act to break TiVo (retail)


Careful I think your tinfoil hat needs adjusting.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I haven't used Wishlists in many years, so for me whatever happens with the Wishlists is utterly irrelevant as to whether or not the TiVo is "broken."

For me, what has happened with this switch is a number of minor glitches, which I hope will clear up sooner or later.

YMMV, of course!


----------



## TonyD79

Of course, wish lists have been geared toward the data in hand. The categories and the options. And the use models that the user community has developed. 

It appears data is not good enough at this point but some of the "blame" goes to pre existing knowledge. 

Some wish lists may not work at all. Others may need adjustment to TiVo software. Others may need adjustment for "tricks" discovered over the years. 

It is a mix of issues. Not just "broken data" and not in any way a deliberate method to kill TiVo.


----------



## randian

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I haven't used Wishlists in many years, so for me whatever happens with the Wishlists is utterly irrelevant as to whether or not the TiVo is "broken."


It's not irrelevant to me because I've had to switch season passes to wishlists because of broken sports guide data. To wit, "Formula One Racing" now has at least 3 different program ids rather than 1 like it should (and used to). Rather than have an ever expanding list of should-be-redundant OnePasses I've consolidated it into 1 auto-recording wishlist.


----------



## UCLABB

"Chatty" program descriptions result in needless recordings from wishlist. For example, I have a wishlist for "Robert Altman" trying to catch some of the movies he directed. Unfortunately, the chatty descriptions got me episodes of "Combat"- not that they were directed by him but that in the description it said he directed "some" of them. Not a huge deal and perhaps I can refine the wishlist.


----------



## ej42137

Joe3 said:


> If Wishlist is broken in the TiVo, then the TiVo is in fact broken. The pattern of failures here points to the conclusion that Rovi has broken the TiVo. Because there is nothing really wrong with the technology. Today, we all know garbage in will always generate garbage out Therefore as this pattern continues as it has, it becomes more and more apparent that Rovi has broken Tivo on purpose. There is no way they didn't. They are not stupid people and they would rather you believe they are incompetent than for you to figure out this is their deliberate act to break TiVo (retail)


That's pretty funny, but I think it violates forum rules to mock the paranoia of other user's posts like this.


----------



## lpwcomp

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I haven't used Wishlists in many years, so for me whatever happens with the Wishlists is utterly irrelevant as to whether or not the TiVo is "broken."
> 
> For me, what has happened with this switch is a number of minor glitches, which I hope will clear up sooner or later.
> 
> YMMV, of course!





TonyD79 said:


> Of course, wish lists have been geared toward the data in hand. The categories and the options. And the use models that the user community has developed.
> 
> It appears data is not good enough at this point but some of the "blame" goes to pre existing knowledge.
> 
> Some wish lists may not work at all. Others may need adjustment to TiVo software. Others may need adjustment for "tricks" discovered over the years.
> 
> It is a mix of issues. Not just "broken data" and not in any way a deliberate method to kill TiVo.


I agree that this is not a deliberate attempt to kill or even degrade TiVo.

I also agree that Rovi doesn't view the data as "broken".

And therein lies the problem. IMHO, Rovi's attitude is going to be "The vast majority of our users have no problem with our data, even a majority of _*TiVo*_ users" Whether or not either part of that statement is true is irrelevant. They're not going to be willing to fix anything that they don't view as broken.


----------



## Steve

choco said:


> I did some wishlist testing and found some interesting behavior:
> 
> *Case 1*
> 
> 1) This wishlist finds 1 match:
> 
> keyword: 201*
> category: Interest: Holiday
> 
> 2) This wishlist finds 2 matches:
> 
> keyword: 201*, christmas
> category: Interest: Holiday
> 
> This is odd because you would expect that the 2nd wishlist (which includes more required keywords) would find less matches, not more.


FWIW, my Bolts are still using Gracenote data. I tried both those searches, and in the first case, there were 10 matches. Adding Christmas narrowed it down to 7, as expected. Data was out to 9/12.

*EDITED TO ADD: *I also tried the second pair of searches and saw similar results to yours. Adding "2012" killed the "2016" matches.


----------



## choco

Steve said:


> FWIW, my Bolts are still using Gracenote data. I tried both those searches, and in the first case, there were 10 matches. Adding Christmas narrowed it down to 7, as expected. Data was out to 9/12.
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD: *I also tried the second pair of searches and saw similar results to yours. Adding "2012" killed the "2016" matches.


Thanks for checking! I guess this "bug" existed to a certain extent even before the latest Tivo software update. The reason I tested to begin with was that before Rovi data, I used to have a 201* wishlist (for case 2) that worked better, so I started narrowing down the years and found this behavior.

I reported this to Tivo. Hopefully, they'll do something about it.


----------



## CCourtney

A few small hiccups so far. 

1.) It seemed to have not been picking up on my 'NASCAR' one pass. I caught it before I was too far into the race.

2.) It seemed to have wiped all the Streaming Episodes of 'Dr Who' that I had marked as 'Deleted/Watched' and on a couple other shows that I still have setup the one pass for 'Streaming and Record'. I expect that to be a one time thing when the guide switched over.


----------



## choco

choco said:


> Thanks for checking! I guess this "bug" existed to a certain extent even before the latest Tivo software update. The reason I tested to begin with was that before Rovi data, I used to have a 201* wishlist (for case 2) that worked better, so I started narrowing down the years and found this behavior.
> 
> I reported this to Tivo. Hopefully, they'll do something about it.


Does anyone know how to file a bug report with Tivo? I reported this issue using the Tivo support contact form, but I can't get past 1st line support. I just got a response back, and the rep doesn't even have a basic comprehension of what the issue it. He thinks I'm trying to submit a feature request for unlimited characters in wishlists and directed me to some new feature survey form... Very frustrating.


----------



## rainwater

CCourtney said:


> A few small hiccups so far.
> 
> 1.) It seemed to have not been picking up on my 'NASCAR' one pass. I caught it before I was too far into the race.


If you are talking about NASCAR Sprint Cup, it is now broken up into 4 series with the same title. The rest of NASCAR is the same. Plus, live events are considered repeats. So, you can no longer use a OnePass to record them.


----------



## Steve

choco said:


> Thanks for checking! I guess this "bug" existed to a certain extent even before the latest Tivo software update. The reason I tested to begin with was that before Rovi data, I used to have a 201* wishlist (for case 2) that worked better, so I started narrowing down the years and found this behavior.
> 
> I reported this to Tivo. Hopefully, they'll do something about it.


I forgot to mention, but I am on 20.6.1a.RC10. Just still using the old data. So it's possible "something changed" with the update, as you originally thought might be the case.


----------



## choco

Steve said:


> I forgot to mention, but I am on 20.6.1a.RC10. Just still using the old data. So it's possible "something changed" with the update, as you originally thought might be the case.


Thanks, that's good to know. Btw, I replied to the 1st line Tivo support and received a response saying he would forward my bug report to engineering. I hope it really does reach someone who can do something about it.


----------



## TonyD79

lpwcomp said:


> I agree that this is not a deliberate attempt to kill or even degrade TiVo. I also agree that Rovi doesn't view the data as "broken". And therein lies the problem. IMHO, Rovi's attitude is going to be "The vast majority of our users have no problem with our data, even a majority of TiVo users" Whether or not either part of that statement is true is irrelevant. They're not going to be willing to fix anything that they don't view as broken.


You may be right. Only time will tell. We can't expect 100% match to gracenote. That would never happen. There will be some adjustment particularly when specific words are used for wish lists.

I hope your assessment is wrong but I'm fairly sure it is right.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> SSPTV is just a number. I lost Comet (but shouldn't have ever received it). I suggest checking your provider in System Info. I had Shenadoah, so I reran Guided Setup for Mahanoy City. I'm still downloading the full guide, so I have more work. This is just one of two, and the grass needs cutting.
> 
> SkipMode for Sunday & Monday recordings are gone also. I haven't had SM on late night either.
> 
> Update: Skip mode is back except for late night.


I ended up with Shenandoah also. I also started with a number for SSPTV HD and then it switched to SSPTV and I have Local Origination for listings.

It also appears that the TV.com is the one that TiVo uses and not the older TVGuide. What is strange is both is owned by CBS Interactive.
Put zip code 18201 in and you will have all three choices for SECV. All three are the same and have the same mistakes.
http://www.tv.com/listings/

Also it was reported today that Nexstar will begin to stat mux sub channels on WBRE and WYOU so that is the end of full bit rate video on those channels.
WBRE will have Laff and Grit. WYOU will have Escape ad Bounce.
http://standardspeaker.com/news/nexstar-adds-new-stations-1.2084866

I don't have the time yet to really look at the guide as I am in day two of the new furnace. Should be finished tomorrow. Maybe this weekend I can take some time and go through the guide and report the mistake to TiVo. I haven't looked at my ToDo list yet so I don't know how messed up it is.
My upstairs TiVo must have did the change over last night as it was done this morning when I checked it at 9:00AM. My downstairs one had a service connect at 10:24 AM and when I checked it at lunch I noticed the SO1 error. I seen that the next service connect was at 4:30PM but when I checked it at %:00PM it had another SO1 error so I rebooted it and then got the M60 error so I let it connect to the service and got the new data.


----------



## delgadobb

delgadobb said:


> Any suggestions for a fix beyond sit & wait?
> 
> Anyone else out there that does transfers, use this as a warning & be careful until we figure out what's happening ...





CoxInPHX said:


> First look at your History (Deleted) to see if they show up there, Look at your Recently Deleted folder, see if they are there.
> 
> I had a Folder that showed 6 episodes but the folder was empty.
> Interesting though, was if I pressed Play on the Folder, It started playing all 6 episodes as a Group. So the episodes were still there just not visible.
> 
> After a few days all six episodes reappeared in the folder.


Next update ... spoke with Tivo today, what a fustercluck.

First was an online chat where I was admonished that deleted programs could not be recovered. Of course, I hadn't said they were deleted, only that they didn't show in the folder. First level support new to customer service, I guess; I gave it the old college try & eventually gave up when I realized I was dealing with someone of limited CPU bandwidth.

Next step (actually concurrent with online chat) was calling Tivo's toll-free # & waiting for support. An hour & 3 minutes later (yes, OVER an hour) I finally got to talk to a human. Explained the situation, eventually he understood that the transfer of programs post-update broke something so that programs weren't showing inside folders (only related to transferred shows). He had to put me on hold a few times to check with others. I had been on hold so long that the battery on my landline cordless started beeping, so I had to have him call me back on my cell. He must've had a time limitation for an outbound call; after advising me to force two connections, reboot & re-run guided setup he said he had to go. Told me to use online chat to request someone to e-mail him for followup.

Of course, when I connected via online chat the next rep claimed to reach out to him but never connected so I had to re-invent the wheel & explain the whole situation again to bring them up to speed. Highly inefficient. (The forced connections & re-run of guided setup didn't work. Roamio OTA still not slated for Rovi data, I guess.) Total time involved was over 3 hrs chasing my tail.

One thing that's obvious from this experience (confirmed by reps) is they're getting absolutely SLAMMED by this & are woefully understaffed. Who could have guessed? 

In the meantime, they claim my problem is a 'known issue' with no timeframe for resolution. I'll need to chase them to find out status. As of this writing, I still can't see my programs. They seem to be there if I do a 'play all' in folder. Weird stuff.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> I'm thinking it will be real soon, because I'd be surprised if Rovi wants to pay Gracenote for September data.


Well so much for that theory!  Still no Rovi love for either of my Bolts.


----------



## jcthorne

Well my 3 tivos started down the path yesterday. I did not say anything about the less than graceful conversion on my old Premiere that did it first. No message from tivo giving a 24hour notice and it did not complete the transition on its own. It just failed and waited for me to restart it and then had me go through guided setup again and now its got duplicates for almost every channel in the line up.

FF to this morning and my Bolt is dead.  Locked up solid. Pulled the plug and restart. It immediately gave me the 'no guide data' screen and wanted to connect to tivo. Connect failed with a 201 error. Restart and back to the no guide data and reconnect to tivo...It finished the connect this time and is slowly loading data so getting further than last time. But again, no message from tivo giving warning, no smooth transition. Lockups, cryptic error messages and reboots. No wonder Tivo is getting so much flack for this mess.

I suppose my Roamio will be next, tomorrow? who knows. No message from tivo giving any warning....

Just venting but this REALLY should have been handled better.


----------



## delgadobb

2 other situations, have others encountered this?

1) Some of my existing recordings have 'inherited' Rovi data which is fubar. Example: On March 22 @ 4:35 AM on 1210 HBOHD (Cox Las Vegas) I recorded Exodus Gods and Kings. The description used to be fine. Last night I went to watch it & the entire Rovi description is in Spanish. Unreadable. 

2) A large number of my recordings marked as Keep Until I Delete (KUID) are showing up in my 'Suggestions' folders. Is this because they possibly were suggestions at one point? It's very confusing to see them there when I try to do cleanup of suggestions. My fear is that they get pruned if the recently deleted folder gets exhausted. It's generally weird to see anything other than suggestions with the Tivo icon in the Suggestions folder. 

I've tried going on the Tivo website to report this & can't get into anything. Maybe they're doing maintenance or something, but I'm not used to going to a major company's website & waiting several minutes to get zero response. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## jth tv

delgadobb said:


> One thing that's obvious from this experience (confirmed by reps) is they're getting absolutely SLAMMED by this & are woefully understaffed. Who could have guessed?


I am fairly certain that hiring one superprogrammer could fix it. It is possible to find the best one in the world, I've done it. Sometimes they can fix stuff like this in minutes. All it takes is asking around and then be willing to spend the bucks, which of course ends up being less.


----------



## CoxInPHX

delgadobb said:


> 2) A large number of my recordings marked as Keep Until I Delete (KUID) are showing up in my 'Suggestions' folders. *Is this because they possibly were suggestions at one point?* It's very confusing to see them there when I try to do cleanup of suggestions. My fear is that they get pruned if the recently deleted folder gets exhausted. It's generally weird to see anything other than suggestions with the Tivo icon in the Suggestions folder.


Yes, It is because they were originally recorded as Suggestions. My Mom's TiVo had about 50 recordings moved to Suggestions, all movies, I manage her TiVo and move good movies to My Shows using Keep Until..., so I do know for a fact they were all originally recorded as Suggestions.

Have no idea what TiVo is doing here, there must have been a flag in the database (that TiVo may have overlooked) that marked them as Suggestions and the conversion moved them back.

The really strange thing is this, Once you move them back out of Suggestions again, using Keep Until..., If you run a Clear Program Info & To Do List, that process will move them again to the Suggestion folder.

Margret, suggested to Turn Off Suggestions before getting the conversion. My fear is that if the Suggestion folder is not available during the conversion, that the recordings would just be permanently deleted. When I get a chance I plan to test my theory.


----------



## jlb

I know they are prob still beta testing the new guide data with TiVoHDs, but we are getting oh so close to the new fall season. Of course, the time is hopefully being well spent!


----------



## randian

delgadobb said:


> 1) Some of my existing recordings have 'inherited' Rovi data which is fubar. Example: On March 22 @ 4:35 AM on 1210 HBOHD (Cox Las Vegas) I recorded Exodus Gods and Kings. The description used to be fine. Last night I went to watch it & the entire Rovi description is in Spanish. Unreadable.


If affects OnePasses too. My Once Upon a Time OP got a Spanish description. I had to delete it and create a new OP with an English description. That appears to imply different program IDs even though it's the same show, which would create problems recording. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## El Maestro

My Roamio updated this morning after a message telling me I was out of guide data and to connect to TiVo. Everything apparently went fine and as best as I can tell my OnePasses are ok (need to do a deep look) but so far I noticed that the Rovi guide data (episode descriptions and the like) looks like it was written by a 3rd grader.


----------



## BobCamp1

I got the update yesterday.* Actually, the Tivo popped up an error message saying I had no guide data and I should connect.* So I did and it seemed to work OK.* I never got a message telling me what was happening, but it's a new unit so maybe that has something to do with it.* Since it was a new unit, I hadn't bothered customizing the channels I receive, so I did that last night.* I did get a ton of channel additions/removals.*

I only had two Onepasses, so I didn't have any problems with that.* But I have the new bugs.* Shows are marked as "new" yet won't record unless the wishlist/Onepass is set to record new and repeats.* Some of the repeats are marked as "new" even though they aren't.* It's almost impossible to properly record Formula One using anything but manual selection in the guide, between the repeats also recording and the Onepass only picking up one airing.* 

It's weird because TV Guide appears to look better than the Bolt does.* It has the Live/new/repeats labeled correctly.* Of course, Tivo occasionally struggled to do this with Gracenote data too.* I think Tivo is/has been looking at the wrong part of the guide data this whole time, and this switch just exposed the flaws.*

There's also one more annoying thing with the new data, but* I* don't* remember* what* it* is.*


----------



## JoeKustra

BobCamp1 said:


> There's also one more annoying thing with the new data, but* I* don't* remember* what* it* is.*


It's the way TiVo has decided to indicate content is coming from Rovi and not Gracenote.


----------



## mdavej

jth tv said:


> I am fairly certain that hiring one superprogrammer could fix it. It is possible to find the best one in the world, I've done it. Sometimes they can fix stuff like this in minutes. All it takes is asking around and then be willing to spend the bucks, which of course ends up being less.


No amount of code by one human being can overcome or work around the massive amount of missing and incorrect data that is the root of the problem. As the old adage goes, garbage in - garbage out. This will be a huge undertaking that I doubt TiVo/Rovi will be willing to tackle. We are going to have to live with what we've got for a very long time, or switch to an alternate solution. I was happy to see the news about the Gracenote powered Plex DVR. At the very least, it may light a fire under TiVo/Rovi.


----------



## TerpBE

I have a wishlist for title keyword "Action News". For some reason, now it doesn't think "Action News 11pm" is a match. This is really frustrating how things just broke, and sometimes there isn't even a good reason why they don't work.


----------



## mangochutney

For your entertainment ladies and gents:

http://www.rovicorp.com/products-and-solutions/products/data.html

_...metadata created by experts...We dedicate hundreds of people across the globe, covering countries in North and Latin America, Europe and Asia, consistently processing millions of program and episode changes. Our expertly created editorial content and collection of images create eye-catching and engaging entertainment experiences to differentiate your product or service...._


----------



## JoeKustra

mangochutney said:


> For your entertainment ladies and gents:
> 
> _...metadata created by experts...We dedicate hundreds of people across the globe, covering countries in North and Latin America, Europe and Asia, consistently processing millions of program and episode changes. Our expertly created editorial content and collection of images create eye-catching and engaging entertainment experiences to differentiate your product or service...._


That hurts.


----------



## lpwcomp

Here's how Rovi/TiVo want it to go:

Customer: "I'm having a problem since you switched to Rovi data."

CSR: "But doesn't it _*look*_ nice?"

Customer: "Ooooh! Shiny!"

<call terminated>


----------



## series5orpremier

Does anyone have a channel logo for WGN America? I lost that as well as the channel logos for my local Fox broadcast stations.... replaced by call letters.


----------



## KingsFan6

I received a message on my box couple days ago that the Rovi guide would download within 24 hours. Is there a way to check that it happened, perhaps somewhere in Settings or System Information?


----------



## rainwater

KingsFan6 said:


> I received a message on my box couple days ago that the Rovi guide would download within 24 hours. Is there a way to check that it happened, perhaps somewhere in Settings or System Information?


All listings in the guide will have a "*" at the end. System Info will also show a "*" at the end of your lineup name.


----------



## lpwcomp

KingsFan6 said:


> I received a message on my box couple days ago that the Rovi guide would download within 24 hours. Is there a way to check that it happened, perhaps somewhere in Settings or System Information?


Look at full description for an entry in the guide. If it has an * at the end, it is Rovi.


----------



## TonyD79

Steve said:


> Well so much for that theory!  Still no Rovi love for either of my Bolts.


I no gots on bolt either.


----------



## tim1724

My Roamio Pro switched over to the Rovi guide data yesterday. So far so good. Everything that was scheduled to record before is scheduled to record now. (But I'll have to cancel Sunday's South Park marathon all over again. *sigh*) One channel changed numbers.. it's just some dumb music channel so I didn't bother to even look to see which number was correct. The rest of my lineup is unchanged aside from switching to the -W and -E names. (Oddly the channel list is showing some channels with old names and other channels with new names. E.g., BETP alongside USA-W. I guess it's not done updating.)


----------



## jth tv

rainwater said:


> . System Info will also show a "*" at the end of your lineup name.


I'm using an Roamio Basic with an Antenna I don't see a *, which specific line is it ? Just curious.


----------



## TrooperOrange

norneslo said:


> ...
> Like the previously mentioned Masterpiece issue with PBS, my pass for Formula 1 will not pick up practice or qualifying, only the race. The old data picked up all 3 with onepass. I've not figure out how to get this to work outside of manually recording those. ...


I noticed this issue with the F1 content as well. I would up creating a wish list for "Formula One" and now it is going to record practice, qualifying and the race. Of course it is also catching other things like pre/post race shows.


----------



## astrohip

Ran into my first significant glitch on the Rovi data: I had been recording the entire Star Trek series on one of my local channels, since they were showing a re-mastered, uncut, cleaned-up version.

The new Rovi guide calls it "Star Trek: The Original Series", whereas the old guide simply called it "Star Trek". Old OP didn't work, I had to create a new OP.

So anyone recording ST from the "Heroes & Icons Network" will need to create a new OP.


----------



## lew

astrohip said:


> Ran into my first significant glitch on the Rovi data: I had been recording the entire Star Trek series on one of my local channels, since they were showing a re-mastered, uncut, cleaned-up version.
> 
> The new Rovi guide calls it "Star Trek: The Original Series", whereas the old guide simply called it "Star Trek". Old OP didn't work, I had to create a new OP.
> 
> So anyone recording ST from the "Heroes & Icons Network" will need to create a new OP.


BBCAmerica is doing the same thing, HD, starting in a week.


----------



## osu1991

Just checked the Roamio Basic that is OTA only at my lake cabin via the Tivo app on my phone. It appears it took the update today. Lots of crappy generic show info for all tv series on GetTv, and many on IonLife. Tv shows on Heroes and Icons have no episode info, so it may not be done updating. Will check it out tomorrow night when I go out there. Guess I can expect my other 3 Roamios on Cox to update soon. Not looking forward to it. I already submitted some incorrect channels when my sisters Bolt updated last weekend, and they are still incorrect.


----------



## b_scott

lpwcomp said:


> Here's how Rovi/TiVo want it to go:
> 
> Customer: "I'm having a problem since you switched to Rovi data."
> 
> CSR: "But doesn't it _*look*_ nice?"
> 
> Customer: "Ooooh! Shiny!"
> 
> <call terminated>


Doesn't look any different to me. It's text, right?


----------



## Space

osu1991 said:


> ...
> Lots of crappy generic show info for all tv series on GetTv, and many on IonLife. Tv shows on Heroes and Icons have no episode info, so it may not be done updating.
> ...


Don't hold your breath for getting episode specific info on GetTV or ION Life, Rovi simply doesn't have it. Heroes and Icons should update with ESI for most shows, however.

Many of the local subchannels don't have ESI for some reason, such as (NYC area) qubo, Buzzr, Escape, and ZLiving.

Then you have Justice Central which just has large blocks of "Justice Central" with no specifics of what shows are airing except for the infomercials (very important to know when they are on).

Make sure you complain to TiVo/Rovi about this and maybe they will fix it, or maybe not.

I remember when WMC had the cut over to Rovi some people complained about both Cozi and MeTV having the same issues (no ESI on any shows) and they eventually fixed them, but it took a long time to do so, and even when the ESI came back it would go out again for a week or two and then come back again, it was a mess (and still may be since I don't watch or keep track of those channels). I do see that all episodes of "Carol Burnett and Friends" on MeTV are missing ESI. It must be very difficult for them to get consistent ESI for all shows on all networks while Gracenote seems to have very little problem with it.


----------



## lpwcomp

b_scott said:


> Doesn't look any different to me. It's text, right?


Yeah, but it's more accurate and the pictures are nicer.


----------



## atmuscarella

Space said:


> Don't hold your breath for getting episode specific info on GetTV or ION Life, Rovi simply doesn't have it. Heroes and Icons should update with ESI for most shows, however.
> 
> Many of the local subchannels don't have ESI for some reason, such as (NYC area) qubo, Buzzr, Escape, and ZLiving.
> 
> Then you have Justice Central which just has large blocks of "Justice Central" with no specifics of what shows are airing except for the infomercials (very important to know when they are on).
> 
> Make sure you complain to TiVo/Rovi about this and maybe they will fix it, or maybe not.
> 
> I remember when WMC had the cut over to Rovi some people complained about both Cozi and MeTV having the same issues (no ESI on any shows) and they eventually fixed them, but it took a long time to do so, and even when the ESI came back it would go out again for a week or two and then come back again, it was a mess (and still may be since I don't watch or keep track of those channels). I do see that all episodes of "Carol Burnett and Friends" on MeTV are missing ESI. It must be very difficult for them to get consistent ESI for all shows on all networks while Gracenote seems to have very little problem with it.


I just did a quick check of MeTV & Ion and both had episode info on tonight's shows. Seems to me that the guide is being actively worked on. I plan on paying close attention for the next few weeks to see but I am hopeful it will settle out and be fine.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Previously Rovi's data wanted to record every replay of The Daily Show, but now it looks like the show has OADs again. Only new episodes are marked for recording. That's progress.

Cable news shows still are still spammy, though.


----------



## phox_mulder

Two of my 4 TiVo's updated last night.

Didn't have a chance to look at them before I had to leave for work, but based on what I'm seeing in the Android App this is what has happened thus far.

Roamio Basic, my 2.2 programming is now showing on 2.1, and I've lost 2.1 completely. Channel 2.1 is my CBS programming (and the TV station I work at), 2.2 is assorted syndicated content and MyNetwork TV primetime, except tonight we have a LA Rams preseason football game.
Didn't notice any other glaring errors, not too bad.

Roamio OTA (1 of 2) I now have 5 instances of 2.1 and 5 instances of 2.2, all of them saying they are showing the same thing as the others.
From what I can gather, 4 of them are Translators from rural parts of Utah that of course we can't receive here in the Salt Lake Valley.
This is repeated through the 4 major networks ABC, NBC and FOX, 4.1 and 4.1, 5.1 and 5.1, 13.1 and 13.2, 5 instances of each.

We've also got a sudden increase in Channel 2 viewers calling to say the guide isn't matching whats actually on air, and their TiVo recorded the wrong thing.
This leads me to believe they are updating TiVo's based on zip codes, and they are now in the Utah zips.

Folks taking the calls here at the station couldn't figure out why the sudden increase in problems until I mentioned Rovi buying TiVo and switching the programming data provider to their own.
As a result, I now have at least 2 direct contacts at Rovi in case TiVo support can't solve any problems.

I'll be able to look more closely at my guides when I get home tonight.


phox


----------



## Space

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Previously Rovi's data wanted to record every replay of The Daily Show, but now it looks like the show has OADs again. Only new episodes are marked for recording. That's progress.
> 
> Cable news shows still are still spammy, though.


That is actually good news, I remember when I looked at this show in WMC a couple days ago that the show name was "The Daily Show With Trevor Noah" and it had no subtitle or OAD.

Now, the show is called "The Daily Show" and the subtitle is "The Daily Show With Trevor Noah" and each episode has proper OAD. This is good progress! Thanks TiVo people, I know that the migration to Rovi is not pleasant, but for us WMC users, it appears to be a good thing! We've been suffering with this for over a year, so hopefully your pain will be much shorter lived.


----------



## JoeKustra

Space said:


> That is actually good news, I remember when I looked at this show in WMC a couple days ago that the show name was "The Daily Show With Trevor Noah" and it had no subtitle or OAD.
> 
> Now, the show is called "The Daily Show" and the subtitle is "The Daily Show With Trevor Noah" and each episode has proper OAD. This is good progress! Thanks TiVo people, I know that the migration to Rovi is not pleasant, but for us WMC users, it appears to be a good thing! We've been suffering with this for over a year, so hopefully your pain will be much shorter lived.


I haven't had that change yet. The 9/6 show has a Season 21 Episode 147 also.

To see if there are the normal repeat shows flagged to record will take a few more days since Monday is a holiday.


----------



## b_scott

lpwcomp said:


> Yeah, but it's more accurate and the pictures are nicer.


What pictures? The ones in the ads up top?


----------



## FitzAusTex

I'm going to be very interested to see if Tivo is actually improving the Rovi data, or if Tivo had actually messed up the Rovi data they received and is fixing it. Cynical me assumed if Rovi data was missing things like OAD, and had incorrect season/episode numbers (like The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon still being on season 1), and NFL Football having different names and series IDs depending on the channel it airs on, and Formula One Racing having different series IDs for practice, qualifying, and final races, that Tivo users were in for an unpleasant ride.

I assumed that Tivo was going to have just deal with this data, and thus users were going to have to deal with it, but things like NFL Football and The Daily Show seem to be improving, or else Rovi provided it to Tivo correctly initially and Tivo jacked it up. 

I haven't gotten the Rovi data yet, but my fear was that Tivo was just gonna have to deal with crappy data, but perhaps there is a plan to improve the Rovi data, since Tivo actually needs it to be better, and Rovi probably needs Tivo to be successful, since Rovi is soon to BE Tivo.


----------



## UCLABB

Does TiVo massage the data it received from Gracenotes and now from Rovi? Or do they simply just use it? If they simply just use it, getting Rovi to change things to satisfy TiVo users used to Gracenotes workings might screw up other Rovi users on cable system boxes, might it not? Been a long time since I used a cable system dvr so I really don't know.


----------



## lpwcomp

b_scott said:


> What pictures? The ones in the ads up top?


No, tha art associated with the show or movie. At least, that is the claim.


----------



## TonyD79

b_scott said:


> What pictures? The ones in the ads up top?


Those aren't ads. They are suggestions based upon your preferences.


----------



## NashGuy

Well, turned on my Roamio OTA yesterday evening and was greeted at an "M60" error message saying that the TiVo had run out of guide data, so I clicked the "connect to TiVo service now" command. Couple of minutes later, it had loaded in the Rovi guide data and all was pretty much good. (BTW, there had been no prior message on the TiVo or via email that the changeover was coming. Also, I didn't see any kind of special software install or reboot.)

The only real problem is that my local CBS affiliate broadcasts on two frequencies, the main one on UHF and a repeater on VHF. I watch the VHF (since it's rock solid while the UHF will occasionally have reception glitches) and had my CBS show OnePasses set up on it. But Rovi doesn't have guide data for the VHF channel ("To be announced"), so I had to also add the UHF channel back into my guide. Interestingly, the TiVo apparently automatically switched my CBS OnePasses over to the UHF channel -- it successfully recorded The Late Late Show on the UHF channel last night with no intervention from me. I'll give it another day or so and then submit a correction to TiVo to include guide data for the VHF repeater channel.

Other than that, the only thing I noticed was that streaming OnePasses I had set up last year for Amazon Prime original series were saying "Not Available" rather than showing them as available from Amazon Prime. So I deleted those OnePasses and then recreated one for the show Transparent. I found it via search, it showed as being available from both Amazon Prime and Vudu, I set it up as streaming only, start from season 1, don't include buy or rent. But when I go into the My Shows list, I don't see it listed anywhere. OnePasses have always acted slightly weird on my TiVo though (sometimes seemingly randomly disappearing then reappearing from My Shows), so this may not have anything to do with Rovi data...


----------



## JoeKustra

NashGuy said:


> OnePasses have always acted slightly weird on my TiVo though (sometimes seemingly randomly disappearing then reappearing from My Shows), so this may not have anything to do with Rovi data...


All Video Providers were enabled by the update. I do miss the gold star promo at the end of TiVo Central.


----------



## morac

I wonder if there's a way Rovi can fix the actual data part of their guide data.

For example if you set up a Wish List to record movies with Sean Connery in them or Bond films you'll also get The Bourne Surpremacy because the description for that movie is ""Just as Sean Connery was born to play James Bond, Matt Damon is Jason Bourne".

What I don't understand is why are the description at tvguide.com, which supposedly uses Rovi data, so much better ("While still on the lam, amnesiac Jason Bourne is framed for a CIA operation gone wrong. Borne is cornered into using his accomplished assassin techniques to fight for survival and clear his name.").


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> I wonder if there's a way Rovi can fix the actual data part of their guide data.


I doubt it. If I see progress on Season and Episode numbers there might be hope for the descriptions.


----------



## choco

morac said:


> I wonder if there's a way Rovi can fix the actual data part of their guide data.
> 
> For example if you set up a Wish List to record movies with Sean Connery in them or Bond films you'll also get The Bourne Surpremacy because the description for that movie is ""Just as Sean Connery was born to play James Bond, Matt Damon is Jason Bourne".


If you set up the wishlist by actor instead of keyword, it might work better.


----------



## TonyD79

choco said:


> If you set up the wishlist by actor instead of keyword, it might work better.


Assuming the actor lists are accurate.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> I wonder if there's a way Rovi can fix the actual data part of their guide data. For example if you set up a Wish List to record movies with Sean Connery in them or Bond films you'll also get The Bourne Surpremacy because the description for that movie is ""Just as Sean Connery was born to play James Bond, Matt Damon is Jason Bourne". What I don't understand is why are the description at tvguide.com, which supposedly uses Rovi data, so much better ("While still on the lam, amnesiac Jason Bourne is framed for a CIA operation gone wrong. Borne is cornered into using his accomplished assassin techniques to fight for survival and clear his name.").


I don't get it either. I can go to multiple systems/sites with supposedly gracenote data and see different things too. It makes little sense.

But the things that are being seen in TiVo may be a choice of which data is used. Generic data or "helpful" data like a rotten tomatoes type review. Maybe rovi has both and TiVo is using the wrong one for some reason.


----------



## morac

TonyD79 said:


> I don't get it either. I can go to multiple systems/sites with supposedly gracenote data and see different things too. It makes little sense.
> 
> But the things that are being seen in TiVo may be a choice of which data is used. Generic data or "helpful" data like a rotten tomatoes type review. Maybe rovi has both and TiVo is using the wrong one for some reason.


I've noticed that if the first sentence of descriptions is ignored than the description makes a lot more sense. I'm wondering if other sites simply just strip off the first sentence.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> I've noticed that if the first sentence of descriptions is ignored than the description makes a lot more sense. I'm wondering if other sites simply just strip off the first sentence.


Or it is an optional field that some are not using.

I know that on DirecTV, at least, there was always a simple info for the small info screen and when you went to full screen you got a completely different (most times) description with more information.

That tells me that there is more than one description for programming from a single source. In that case, gracenote but I am betting Rovi is the same.


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Ran into my first significant glitch on the Rovi data: I had been recording the entire Star Trek series on one of my local channels, since they were showing a re-mastered, uncut, cleaned-up version.
> 
> The new Rovi guide calls it "Star Trek: The Original Series", whereas the old guide simply called it "Star Trek". Old OP didn't work, I had to create a new OP.
> 
> So anyone recording ST from the "Heroes & Icons Network" will need to create a new OP.


Additionally, at this time, it's a generic description, with no S/E data.



osu1991 said:


> Tv shows on Heroes and Icons have no episode info, so it may not be done updating.


Mine had episode info from the get-go. I'm recording all five Star Trek series. Four of them are correctly labelled, with S/E data, and episode descriptions. The only one not working properly is ST:TOS, which, as I mentioned above, is missing both S/E and description (as well as a name change PID, causing my OP to break).


----------



## dougdingle

Sorry if someone else has already pointed this out - a quick forum search did not reveal anything, and I don't have the time to read through more than 500 posts in this thread alone (there are several about the guide changeover). 

It's been about a week or so since the Rovi changeover, and I've noticed the following: 

I have 29 movies (theatrical productions) living on my Roamio Plus, and a couple of hundred episodic TV series.

Prior to the Rovi switchover, 25 of the 29 movies showed up under "Movies", four were under "TV Series", and of course everything appeared under "All". The four under "TV Series" were transfers from the TiVo being replaced by the Roamio, so kind of understandable that they got misfiled.

A day after the switchover, the number of movies appearing under "Movies" dropped to 15, the number under "TV Series" dropped to one. The only way to see all the movie titles was under "All".

Today, I went to look for something to watch, and the number of titles under "Movies" is now 8, the number under "TV Series" continues to be one. Everything continues to be visible under "All".

Why thirteen movies would initially have their designation changed to what I assume is 'null' is a mystery, as is the ongoing designation change to 'null' of more movies. 

By next week, at this rate I expect I'll have no movies at all showing up under "Movies" or "TV Series". It's slightly disturbing, and begs two questions:

Why is this happening?

And why after all this time don't end users have a way to designate content as a movie or a TV series, regardless of what TiVo wants to classify it as?


----------



## HerronScott

dougdingle said:


> Sorry if someone else has already pointed this out - a quick forum search did not reveal anything, and I don't have the time to read through more than 500 posts in this thread alone (there are several about the guide changeover).
> 
> It's been about a week or so since the Rovi changeover, and I've noticed the following:
> 
> I have 29 movies (theatrical productions) living on my Roamio Plus, and a couple of hundred episodic TV series.
> 
> Prior to the Rovi switchover, 25 of the 29 movies showed up under "Movies", four were under "TV Series", and of course everything appeared under "All". The four under "TV Series" were transfers from the TiVo being replaced by the Roamio, so kind of understandable that they got misfiled.
> 
> A day after the switchover, the number of movies appearing under "Movies" dropped to 15, the number under "TV Series" dropped to one. The only way to see all the movie titles was under "All".
> 
> Today, I went to look for something to watch, and the number of titles under "Movies" is now 8, the number under "TV Series" continues to be one. Everything continues to be visible under "All".
> 
> Why thirteen movies would initially have their designation changed to what I assume is 'null' is a mystery, as is the ongoing designation change to 'null' of more movies.
> 
> By next week, at this rate I expect I'll have no movies at all showing up under "Movies" or "TV Series". It's slightly disturbing, and begs two questions:
> 
> Why is this happening?


Check this post from Margret regarding the Movies classification.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542949

They expected to have a fix rolled by the end of this week but not sure we've seen it yet (and not sure why your count went down later).

Scott


----------



## morac

For those of you who added streaming movies and episodes to my shows prior to the switchover and now have them stuck in "not currently available" even though they are available for streaming, I've found restarting will move these items to the correct group.


----------



## markjrenna

I thought I was the only one. Thanks.


dougdingle said:


> Sorry if someone else has already pointed this out - a quick forum search did not reveal anything, and I don't have the time to read through more than 500 posts in this thread alone (there are several about the guide changeover).
> 
> It's been about a week or so since the Rovi changeover, and I've noticed the following:
> 
> I have 29 movies (theatrical productions) living on my Roamio Plus, and a couple of hundred episodic TV series.
> 
> Prior to the Rovi switchover, 25 of the 29 movies showed up under "Movies", four were under "TV Series", and of course everything appeared under "All". The four under "TV Series" were transfers from the TiVo being replaced by the Roamio, so kind of understandable that they got misfiled.
> 
> *A day after the switchover, the number of movies appearing under "Movies" dropped to 15, the number under "TV Series" dropped to one. The only way to see all the movie titles was under "All".
> 
> Today, I went to look for something to watch, and the number of titles under "Movies" is now 8, the number under "TV Series" continues to be one. Everything continues to be visible under "All".
> 
> Why thirteen movies would initially have their designation changed to what I assume is 'null' is a mystery, as is the ongoing designation change to 'null' of more movies.
> 
> By next week, at this rate I expect I'll have no movies at all showing up under "Movies" or "TV Series". It's slightly disturbing, and begs two questions:
> 
> Why is this happening?
> 
> And why after all this time don't end users have a way to designate content as a movie or a TV series, regardless of what TiVo wants to classify it as?*


----------



## randian

I wonder if the movie misclassification is responsible for my Suggestions basically dropping to zero i.e. my Roamio isn't recording Suggestions anymore.


----------



## morac

randian said:


> I wonder if the movie misclassification is responsible for my Suggestions basically dropping to zero i.e. my Roamio isn't recording Suggestions anymore.


All my boxes started recording suggestions about 2 or 3 days after they transitioned.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

This post has gotten so long, hard to keep up with, but has anyone noticed that the index of the search feature is much poorer now than it was previously? If you search an actors name, lots of movies and TV shows are missing from their bio. And it seems to be full of multiple Spanish versions of movies as well. This was one of my favorite features of TiVo and it's been gutted. Very disappointing.


----------



## JoeKustra

PSU_Sudzi said:


> This post has gotten so long, hard to keep up with, but has anyone noticed that the index of the search feature is much poorer now than it was previously? If you search an actors name, lots of movies and TV shows are missing from their bio. And it seems to be full of multiple Spanish versions of movies as well. This was one of my favorite features of TiVo and it's been gutted. Very disappointing.


It seems something is wrong with the index function. I have noticed on at least two occasions that my guide is updated but no subsequent index time update. This would be normal if I received no data, but my guide did advance by 24 hours. In fact, there are two threads in the One Pass thread right now that indicate a problem with shows that start on 9/14. My guide goes to 9/13, but I haven't had my daily fix yet. But I have had an index at 7am. I wonder if there will be another? I'll know in about an hour.

And I really don't need a bio that is a duplicate in Spanish. I guess Rovi is going to be a lot different than I thought.


----------



## JoeKustra

I was able to make a 1P for Blindspot Season 2 this morning after my guide's daily fix. Something is working. 

The Loading phase seemed to take longer than normal. Almost ten minutes for 1 day on a basic Roamio.


----------



## aaronwt

JoeKustra said:


> I was able to make a 1P for Blindspot Season 2 this morning after my guide's daily fix. Something is working.
> 
> The Loading phase seemed to take longer than normal. Almost ten minutes for 1 day on a basic Roamio.


One Passes have been working. I just tried it and had no issues creating a 1P for Designated survivor. It was almost instant, like normal.


----------



## abqdan

So this change re-scanned without asking, and added (again, without asking) dozens of imaginary OTA channels. There are often multiple instances of the same channel (7-1 has three entries for example). If I try to tune to most of the 'new' channels, I get error V52 or V53. Why doesn't the software check there is an actual receivable signal on a channel before adding it? That might take more time, but it would be better for the end user. Or how about a "Check for signal" option in the menu to remove channels that generate the V52/53 errors? Handling this manually is a pain.

Even when I got back to just the receivable channels, the guide info was wrong for many of them.

Tivo really isn't doing a good job with OTA lineups.


----------



## JoeKustra

aaronwt said:


> One Passes have been working. I just tried it and had no issues creating a 1P for Designated survivor. It was almost instant, like normal.


I was including season number in my 1P. Once the change came, anything not season 1 dropped off my To Do List. Notice The Tonight Show. I meant the time needed for the daily download to load. There was a lot of changes due to the holiday though. But it did index ok.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

JoeKustra said:


> It seems something is wrong with the index function. I have noticed on at least two occasions that my guide is updated but no subsequent index time update. This would be normal if I received no data, but my guide did advance by 24 hours. In fact, there are two threads in the One Pass thread right now that indicate a problem with shows that start on 9/14. My guide goes to 9/13, but I haven't had my daily fix yet. But I have had an index at 7am. I wonder if there will be another? I'll know in about an hour.
> 
> And I really don't need a bio that is a duplicate in Spanish. I guess Rovi is going to be a lot different than I thought.


Yes, I've noticed that some movies are missing entirely in English and only have a Spanish titled version. The indexing used to be good enough that it included a premiere date for upcoming seasons even a few months in advance but now it's nothing


----------



## aaronwt

JoeKustra said:


> I was including season number in my 1P. Once the change came, anything not season 1 dropped off my To Do List. Notice The Tonight Show. I meant the time needed for the daily download to load. There was a lot of changes due to the holiday though. But it did index ok.


The Tonight show has been recording for me. But I don't recall ever setting up any One Passes to start from a specific season, except for streaming shows.


----------



## user31621

I have OTA only. Most, but not all the channels in my DMA, Lancaster, Pa, have listings. I also get channels from Philadelphia and Baltimore- most of those, do not have listings. I re-ran guided set-up, did a channel scan and forced an update. After another 24 hours, there is no change.


----------



## Tolo90

I went thru the change to Rovi when i used Microsoft Media Center, took a month to get reasonable guide data, even then it did not have all my local channels i get from traslators, it sucked. This is the main reason i bought a Tivo, to get decent channel listings, now some idiot in Tivo has decided to do the same stupid move. Screwed again!


----------



## HerronScott

Tolo90 said:


> I went thru the change to Rovi when i used Microsoft Media Center, took a month to get reasonable guide data, even then it did not have all my local channels i get from traslators, it sucked. This is the main reason i bought a Tivo, to get decent channel listings, now some idiot in Tivo has decided to do the same stupid move. Screwed again!


You don't appear to have heard that Rovi is acquiring TiVo.

Scott


----------



## Tolo90

HerronScott said:


> You don't appear to have heard that Rovi is acquiring TiVo.
> 
> Scott


So now i have a $400 life time subscription to the same crappy guide that i was getting for free in WMC,


----------



## tarheelblue32

Tolo90 said:


> So now i have a $400 life time subscription to the same crappy guide that i was getting for free in WMC,


Initial indications are that TiVo is working to improve the quality of the Rovi guide data. Hopefully within a reasonable amount of time they will be able to work out most of the rough spots.


----------



## dishrich

OK, so can someone explain why my Tivo Roamio will now NOT let me (re)create a SP (or OP) on a weekly weekend local news show that it DOES, in fact, find next week's episode??? When I select it, it just takes me to record options, with NO SP/OP options to choose from. Would this possibly have anything to do with the prog description now saying "no prog info"...even though the actual show title IS there still???


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Tolo90 said:


> So now i have a $400 life time subscription to the same crappy guide that i was getting for free in WMC,


You should have went with EPG123 to augment your WMC then.


----------



## ParityBit

I just got another message mentioning a 2-3 hour downtime for guide updates. I thought I already had a guide, is this on their end?

I hate losing the 2-3 hours of TV time if I am watching something!


----------



## JoeKustra

dishrich said:


> OK, so can someone explain why my Tivo Roamio will now NOT let me (re)create a SP (or OP) on a weekly weekend local news show that it DOES, in fact, find next week's episode??? When I select it, it just takes me to record options, with NO SP/OP options to choose from. Would this possibly have anything to do with the prog description now saying "no prog info"...even though the actual show title IS there still???


Something must be missing. A 1P can be created for the morning network news shows and they are generic and don't have a season or episode.


----------



## JoeKustra

ParityBit said:


> I just got another message mentioning a 2-3 hour downtime for guide updates. I thought I already had a guide, is this on their end?
> 
> I hate losing the 2-3 hours of TV time if I am watching something!


Maybe they're fixing the season numbers? Has Thursday Night Football always been titled Sunday Night Football?


----------



## HerronScott

Tolo90 said:


> So now i have a $400 life time subscription to the same crappy guide that i was getting for free in WMC,


Submit your issues to TiVo as they are at least working to fix issues. I'm not sure Microsoft had as much interest in fixing problems for WMC.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

ParityBit said:


> I just got another message mentioning a 2-3 hour downtime for guide updates. I thought I already had a guide, is this on their end?
> 
> I hate losing the 2-3 hours of TV time if I am watching something!


Your TiVo was already switched to Rovi guide data? I believe it's supposed to happen in the early hours of the morning in any case so the impact is low.

Scott


----------



## ParityBit

HerronScott said:


> Your TiVo was already switched to Rovi guide data? I believe it's supposed to happen in the early hours of the morning in any case so the impact is low.
> 
> Scott


Yeah, I believe so. I have * in my guide data and It has been a while since I got the original message about channel changes, etc. I also noticed some crappiness in the menu data that has since been fixed, or they are working towards.


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> Maybe they're fixing the season numbers? Has Thursday Night Football always been titled Sunday Night Football?


No, but the opening game is being done by NBC and is part of their "Sunday Night Football" package. Similar things have happened in the past.


----------



## rainwater

lpwcomp said:


> No, but the opening game is being done by NBC and is part of their "Sunday Night Football" package. Similar things have happened in the past.


It's the SNF crew but Gracenote always called all regular season and playoff games NFL Football. Only the Super Bowl had a different title. Of course this makes recording games a nightmare. You now have:
NFL Football
Thursday Night Football
Sunday Night Football
Monday Night Football

Of course this is the most minor if the nightmare that is sports data with Rovi.


----------



## lpwcomp

I don't recall what the schedule said, but in the past when the SNF,MNF, or TNF football crew worked a game that was on a day other than the eponymous one, it usually started with something like "Welcome to a special <x>day edition of Sunday/Monday/Thursday Night Football".


----------



## dougdingle

With the new chatty and long Info, I expect we'll be seeing reports of how the quarterback's ingrown toenail is doing, and if his mom finally moved into that condo he bought for her in Florida.

I suspect much of this will be cleaned up soon, and also that Rovi didn't really understand just how badly their guide and metadata sucked until TiVo deployed it and the stuff hit the fan when those used to a much higher quality product pointed out its endless shortcomings.


----------



## desiboy

Got message for Guide update in 24h yesterday. This AM Tuning adaptor was not recognized, powered TA on off, no change. Did Roamio restart, TA on off. It works.
Shows version 20.6.1a RC10-USA-6-846. 
So did I get new guide? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RoamioJeff

desiboy said:


> Got message for Guide update in 24h yesterday. This AM Tuning adaptor was not recognized, powered TA on off, no change. Did Roamio restart, TA on off. It works.
> Shows version 20.6.1a RC10-USA-6-846.
> So did I get new guide? Thanks in advance.


The guide update would not affect the Tuning Adaptor, and most likely was a coincidental temporary signal issue or Tuning Adaptor glitch.

Is it a Cisco Tuning Adaptor by chance?


----------



## desiboy

RoamioJeff said:


> Is it a Cisco Tuning Adaptor by chance?


It's Cisco


----------



## dougdingle

desiboy said:


> Got message for Guide update in 24h yesterday. This AM Tuning adaptor was not recognized, powered TA on off, no change. Did Roamio restart, TA on off. It works.
> Shows version 20.6.1a RC10-USA-6-846.
> So did I get new guide? Thanks in advance.


Three ways to check:

-Under System Info, your cable provider's name is followed by an asterisk (*).

-All guide descriptions end with an asterisk (*)

-Movie descriptions are long, drawn out and chatty, with opinions. Sometimes space is taken up in the descriptions by naming actors, which is then followed by the same actors being listed in blue as they always have been.


----------



## desiboy

dougdingle said:


> Three ways to check:
> 
> -Under System Info, your cable provider's name is followed by an asterisk (*).
> 
> -All guide descriptions end with an asterisk (*)
> 
> -Movie descriptions are long, drawn out and chatty, with opinions. Sometimes space is taken up in the descriptions by naming actors, which is then followed by the same actors being listed in blue as they always have been.


Ok, none seen, so I'll brace for an update tonight.


----------



## RoamioJeff

desiboy said:


> It's Cisco


Yep, the Cisco Tuning Adaptors have been commonly observed to randomly lock up every 2-3 weeks. Some internal driver or memory leak issue. If you seach the forums you can find references to it.


----------



## tarheelblue32

RoamioJeff said:


> Yep, the Cisco Tuning Adaptors have been commonly observed to randomly lock up every 2-3 weeks. Some internal driver or memory leak issue. If you seach the forums you can find references to it.


Mine seems to be more stable after a firmware update a good while ago.


----------



## wmcbrine

dishrich said:


> OK, so can someone explain why my Tivo Roamio will now NOT let me (re)create a SP (or OP) on a weekly weekend local news show that it DOES, in fact, find next week's episode?


This will happen when the show isn't flagged as being part of a series, so the TiVo treats it as a one-off (like a special, or a movie).

You can probably work around the problem using a wishlist, for now.


----------



## morac

I'm seeing instances where if I sort a show by season, recordings are not showing in order anymore. I'm guessing that's because Rovi's season doesn't match GraceNote's.


----------



## slowbiscuit

rainwater said:


> It's the SNF crew but Gracenote always called all regular season and playoff games NFL Football. Only the Super Bowl had a different title. Of course this makes recording games a nightmare. You now have:
> NFL Football
> Thursday Night Football
> Sunday Night Football
> Monday Night Football


And we gave you an ARWL in the sports thread that easily takes care of this 'nightmare'.


----------



## rainwater

slowbiscuit said:


> And we gave you an ARWL in the sports thread that easily takes care of this 'nightmare'.


Did you give it to every customer who has a OnePass for NFL Football? Maybe I missed the memo that was sent out. Again, for me I can create this wish list but people who have been using the NFL Football season pass for years haven't been told how to workaround this bad data.


----------



## Tolo90

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> You should have went with EPG123 to augment your WMC then.


Took your advice, dusted my old Win7 computer and installed epg123. Now have good guides again. Two days and 2 posts to the Tivo lineup problem page, and one chat with a sypathetic agent, with little hope that i will get my guide back any time soon. There where about 3000 posts on the lineup problem page between my 2 posts. Its going to take weeks for them to get thru all the problems.


----------



## timstack8969

Where can I see my channel line up on line now from Rovi? Is it TV Guide.com? I believe before Rovi you could see on Zap2it.com. When I do look at mine on TV Guide.com I see a Standard digital and a Non Rebuild Standard digital channel line up. What's the difference? Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra

timstack8969 said:


> Where can I see my channel line up on line now from Rovi? Is it TV Guide.com? I believe before Rovi you could see on Zap2it.com. When I do look at mine on TV Guide.com I see a Standard digital and a Non Rebuild Standard digital channel line up. What's the difference? Thanks


I can see it on tv.com if I use the zipcode for my headend (local office). I only has 10 days however, and a pretty primitive site.


----------



## Steve

Woke up to the 24-hour update message this morning, finally. Tried to force a download on both my Bolts, but nothing yet.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Had the 24 hour update message yesterday around 10am. Woke up this morning and nothing was updated yet. Still on the old guide data. 

The next scheduled connection to tivo is 6pm now. I tried forcing two tivo network connections and a reboot when i saw that connection time. But its still on the old guide data after reboot. I'd rather it did the update overnight, but baring that I'd rather be able to force it now before it gets close to tonight's primetime recordings.


----------



## ve52001

I have one Premiere with new guide data that is cable only and one with old guide data that is both cable and OTA. The one with the old guide data received the 24hr update message as well yesterday but still has yet to update to new guide data. I was wondering if mine with both cable and OTA was the reason why it hasn't updated yet?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Maybe they delayed the update for 1 day, what with it being a US Holiday and all? Like they know they won't have support working or enough support working to handle it if any updates go on Labor Day?


----------



## Paul Coco

Same here on both my Roamio Pro and Premiere. Got the message Sunday morning but nothing has happened as yet. On Optimum Cablevision in Brooklyn.


----------



## HerronScott

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Had the 24 hour update message yesterday around 10am. Woke up this morning and nothing was updated yet. Still on the old guide data.
> 
> The next scheduled connection to tivo is 6pm now. I tried forcing two tivo network connections and a reboot when i saw that connection time. But its still on the old guide data after reboot. I'd rather it did the update overnight, but baring that I'd rather be able to force it now before it gets close to tonight's primetime recordings.


Mine was similar except I got the message Saturday and I was attempting to get it to update yesterday during the day so I could monitor it. It didn't matter how many times I forced a connection, but it did finally start the process after a restart on my Roamio. Note that I got an S01 on the next attempt to connect after that and had to restart again.

Scott


----------



## FitzAusTex

I got the message on Saturday but still have the gracenote data this morning. I also got my daily update of gracenote data yesterday afternoon, even after getting the message about rovi data.

Also, I had a recording set at 2:45am last night, and have 15 hours of US Open scheduled until 2am for the rest of this week. Anyone know if the upgrade to rovi data will happen in the middle of a recording, or will prevent an upcoming (soon) to-do from recording to complete the rovi data upgrade? If so, perhaps I will set recordings overnight for the next week to attempt to avoid the rovi data for as long as possible.


----------



## chiguy50

dougdingle said:


> Three ways to check:
> 
> -Under System Info, your cable provider's name is followed by an asterisk (*).
> 
> -All guide descriptions end with an asterisk (*)
> 
> -*Movie descriptions are long, drawn out and chatty, with opinions.* Sometimes space is taken up in the descriptions by naming actors, which is then followed by the same actors being listed in blue as they always have been.


This is my biggest--really, my only--gripe with the guide changeover. (Can you say "first-world problems"?)

The Rovi program descriptions are little more than overblown PR fluff and less than useless to me. Not only do they not convey enough gist to enable me to decide whether to select the item or explore it further, but the promotional blather is just plain irritating, often misleading, and a waste of my time.

I hope that you are correct in your earlier assumption that TiVo/Rovi will fix this abomination; but if they don't, this is a significant step backwards IMO.


----------



## Tolo90

tarheelblue32 said:


> Initial indications are that TiVo is working to improve the quality of the Rovi guide data. Hopefully within a reasonable amount of time they will be able to work out most of the rough spots.


Day three, still no guide for the channels i actualy recieve. No reply from Tivo, on the two issues i posted on the line up problem page. Rovi has turned my Tivo into a brick!


----------



## videobruce

Was this update only for the Guide, or were other 'changes' made??


----------



## slowbiscuit

rainwater said:


> Did you give it to every customer who has a OnePass for NFL Football? Maybe I missed the memo that was sent out. Again, for me I can create this wish list but people who have been using the NFL Football season pass for years haven't been told how to workaround this bad data.


Yeah, the new guide data sucks. I get it, it was much easier to just create an all channels 1P for NFL Football.

But those days are apparently gone, so workarounds it is. Hopefully the masses that can't figure out ARWLs will keep calling Tivo and put the pressure on them to get Rovi to fix the data.


----------



## slowbiscuit

videobruce said:


> Was this update only for the Guide, or were other 'changes' made??


Why do you care?? You hate Tivo.


----------



## El Maestro

An oddity with the new data:

The movie "star" ratings are very weird. Some questionable movies have great ratings. Example: Avengers Age of Ultron is a 4 star movie. Batman Forever (the Val Kilmer one) is three and a half stars. I mean, I actually kind of like both of these but in no way are they that good. The Gracenote data had a more accurate rating system IMO.


----------



## morac

Tolo90 said:


> Day three, still no guide for the channels i actualy recieve. No reply from Tivo, on the two issues i posted on the line up problem page. Rovi has turned my Tivo into a brick!


It's Labor Day weekend. I doubt anyone at TiVo is actually working on this this weekend. Bad timing that your box updated right before this weekend.

I never understood why TiVo pushes updates out right before holiday weekends.


----------



## TonyD79

Going through transition on bolt right now. I forced the call so it would do it while I could watch it. 

Got the error, did the reboot. Got the message that there is no guide data so downloading now. 

A couple observations. 

1. The iPhone app still has guide data (gracenote) while my bolt has none. That settles that the app may get lineups from the host, it gets the guide data from the servers. 

2. Linear programming is available during the update with no information. 

3. Streaming apps like HBO go work during update but nothing is in the one pass references. 

4. Guide download takes a long time. Of course.


----------



## beryrinaldo

rainwater said:


> It's the SNF crew but Gracenote always called all regular season and playoff games NFL Football. Only the Super Bowl had a different title. Of course this makes recording games a nightmare. You now have:
> NFL Football
> Thursday Night Football
> Sunday Night Football
> Monday Night Football
> 
> Of course this is the most minor if the nightmare that is sports data with Rovi.


Yeah, I had to adjust my wishlist to have "(NFL Football)" and "(Night Football)" in title keywords -- you're right, though...this is a minor thing compared to the issues with the original air date and new flags not being usable for any sports.


----------



## HerronScott

TonyD79 said:


> Going through transition on bolt right now. I forced the call so it would do it while I could watch it.
> 
> Got the error, did the reboot. Got the message that there is no guide data so downloading now.
> .


Tony,

I did the same as you yesterday on my Roamio. My first download and data load was long of course since it was reloading everything but I found that once it completed that it did another connection and data load that seemed a to take a while as well although not as long as the initial load so I'd recommend forcing another connection in case it doesn't automatically do that additional one for yours.

Scott


----------



## tarheelblue32

Tolo90 said:


> Day three, still no guide for the channels i actualy recieve. No reply from Tivo, on the two issues i posted on the line up problem page. Rovi has turned my Tivo into a brick!


Have you tried rerunning guided setup?


----------



## DaveLessnau

I also don't like the descriptiveness of the new Guide data. There's a lot of flowery, descriptive prose in there that has nothing to do with what the movie is. It's more like marketing-speak. For example, from "Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone" description in the Guide data:

"All the magic of J.K. Rowling's blockbuster bestseller comes alive in this ripping adaptation. Daniel Radcliffe is perfectly..."

And that's it. No more words fit. EVERY word of that is worthless for telling anyone what the movie actually IS. It's just market-speak or something from a movie review.

Worse, all the extraneous verbiage causes false positives on some of my Wishlist searches (for instance, they just love throwing the word "pilot" in -- that breaks my Wishlist for finding Pilots of series). Even worse (as noted in my example, above), by the time they get past all the market-speak, they've run out of space to display what the show is actually about and I have to hit the INFO button to pull up the full text. This is annoying.


----------



## TonyD79

HerronScott said:


> Tony, I did the same as you yesterday on my Roamio. My first download and data load was long of course since it was reloading everything but I found that once it completed that it did another connection and data load that seemed a to take a while as well although not as long as the initial load so I'd recommend forcing another connection in case it doesn't automatically do that additional one for yours. Scott


I did do another to force the complete update.

My results have been pretty good. I had to adjust one 1P. I have one show that doesn't have new data (idiotest) but the rest look clean.

My wish lists (I don't autorecord) looked mostly good. Some need a few tweaks.

I made a list of guide errors and will post them to the right thread and do the form on the TiVo webpage later. Other than alternate sports channels, I think I have about half dozen guide mistakes and at least one is the fault of fios (every third party guide I've ever seen thinks I have longhorn in HD).

I'm satisfied enough for now.


----------



## morac

They seem be changing the movie descriptions as people complain about them. For example The Bourne Supremacy description used to state "Just as Sean Connery was born to play James Bond, so was Matt Damon born to play Jason Borne....". I complained about that in a thread. The description now states "In this rip-roaring sequel, amnesiac Jason Bourne is framed for a CIA operation gone wrong...." 

The new description is still Roviesque, but it is a lot better.


----------



## Tolo90

tarheelblue32 said:


> Have you tried rerunning guided setup?


I have rerun guided setup at least three times a day. Above post about them taking labor day off, likely right, but, They have known this change to rovi was comming for months, and they where in no way prepared. I use a Tivo Romeo OTA, over the air programming only. I live in an area where i get channels via translators, i am in a valley. I have program data for salt lake city but not for any of the translator towers i get my channels on. It looks like rovi thinks i can get the salt lake city channels directly, NOT! This is the same BS that i went thru when Microsoft switched to rovi for data. I think that MS did some manipulation of the rovi data so that i did eventualy get some data for my area, but never as good as from Zap2It. If Tivo/Rovi doesn't come up with a solution as good as Zap2It, i am going to start pressing for a refund on my "life time Tivo subscription". False advertizing!

In the mean time i have gone back to using WMC and epg123 to get Zap2It program guide. Same as we used to have.


----------



## NashGuy

My Roamio OTA failed to record Washington Week on PBS on Friday after getting the Rovi update last week. I also noticed that the listings for Meet the Press and Fox News Sunday were both generic and didn't tell which guests appeared. Sigh...


----------



## TonyD79

Just getting the guide, I am surprised that is as good as it is. Seems a lot of the problems people have reported earlier are going away. Looks like all my sports that I spot checked have a correct OAD going forward and some looking back.

Some series that were generic (TDS, e.g.) are not. And my wishlists are picking up new movies, etc.

the only program I have a problem with so far is Idiotest, which has the NEW tag correct in the ToDo List and guide but it is getting ignored because there is no OAD on any of them.

Either the data has to be updated or Tivo has to change its logic to match the new data.

Overall, not bad. I am sure it is much better because of those who went through it earlier and Tivo's efforts in the last few days.


----------



## LoadStar

Got the message yesterday, forced a connection today, got a connection error. Rebooted and the TiVo began installing an update. After completing the update installation, got the prompt of no guide data. Connected again, which took a long time.

The download completed, but I have yet to get guide data. I figure the database is still being populated.

Got a TiVo Central message about my channel lineup changing, which was useless because of how drastically the channel names were changed between Gracenote and Rovi. It basically listed every channel that I get as being removed and re-added under a different name.


----------



## TonyD79

I did a other connect and the guide data came in quickly after that. Logos and stuff came in on first download.


----------



## magic168

Tolo90 said:


> I have rerun guided setup at least three times a day. Above post about them taking labor day off, likely right, but, They have known this change to rovi was comming for months, and they where in no way prepared. I use a Tivo Romeo OTA, over the air programming only. I live in an area where i get channels via translators, i am in a valley. I have program data for salt lake city but not for any of the translator towers i get my channels on. It looks like rovi thinks i can get the salt lake city channels directly, NOT! This is the same BS that i went thru when Microsoft switched to rovi for data. I think that MS did some manipulation of the rovi data so that i did eventualy get some data for my area, but never as good as from Zap2It. If Tivo/Rovi doesn't come up with a solution as good as Zap2It, i am going to start pressing for a refund on my "life time Tivo subscription". False advertizing!
> 
> In the mean time i have gone back to using WMC and epg123 to get Zap2It program guide. Same as we used to have.


I agree with you. I am not optimistic that these specific problems for smaller populations (like my international channel that worked fine before the swtich and now is unusable)...how do we escalate these problems? I tried support and got a generic "we are working on it...but no ETA." I spent $700+ on this which I wouldn't have if this is what I have to work with. Maybe a drop in the bucket for other folks, but this was not a small deal for me...


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

Cable Provider: Cox Communications with Cable Card and Tuning Adapter
ZipCode: 44134.

I was still on the old guide data as of 2:30 pm. I forced a Network Connection and it failed with S01 error (?), so i tried a second forced connection which failed in the same way.

I then rebooted the 6 Tuner Roamio, it displayed the "Preparing the Update, this may take an hour" screen around 2:40 pm. Around 2:58 pm it displayed video and audio from a tv channel but had the "Out of Guide Data" (V50 or V60 ?) screen. It gave a choice as to what to do. I selected to connect to get guide data. Ittook the usual amount of time to get to the "Loading Info" step. At this point everything is going so slow, much slower than usual data load.

It is now at late 7% loaded at 3:06 pm.

It hit 10% at 3:09 pm, with 11% happening at 3:10 pm, and 12% at 3:11 pm.
It hit 25% at 3:20 pm.
It hit 35% at 3:22 pm.
It hit 40% at 3:24 pm.
It hit 63% at 3:37 pm.
It hit 77% at 3:41 pm.
It hit 85% at 3:44 pm.
It hit 95% at 3:52 pm.
It hit 99% at 3:56 pm.
It still sitting at 99% at 4:05 pm
It hit DONE at 4:14 pm.

Afterwards a message of "A Lineup Change has occured" about some on demand channel being adjusted.
Moved from 591 to 589.

General Observations: 
Before the update there was 0 entries in the Recently Deleted folder. After the update there was 1 movie transfered from the PC via pyTivo Push that was marked as deleted from 3/19/2016.

Before the update it was showing 30% used of the 3TB drive. After the update its showing 45% used.

Before and after the update there were 292 Suggestions (all movies from mostly SD channels)

Before the update I had The Americans folder showing Streaming options from Amazon Prime with 1 recorded show off cable. After the update I have no folder for The Americans and only the 1 recorded show off cable is showing.

(The clock I'm using seems to be 3 minutes ahead of TCF Server time)

After the network connection for guidedata was finished, the One Passes began updating. However all channels still list "To be announced" and shows "Title not available" when channel is tuned to.

After the first guide data update was pulled down, my streaming shows for The Americans now shows up. It was the second to last item on my One Pass list. Tivo seems to be updating the One Pass list data from last to first.

Additionally, once i was done looking through the channel list and deselecting some and adding some back in, the Tivo started its own network update pull. Its now at 15%. The second network connection finished around 5:30 pm, and started at 4:27 pm.


----------



## LoadStar

I did a second connection, which is going roughly as slowly as the first after the update - if not slower. I'm at 88% now on the "loading info" stage.


----------



## TonyD79

LoadStar said:


> I did a second connection, which is going roughly as slowly as the first after the update - if not slower. I'm at 88% now on the "loading info" stage.


Mine too. I did a third about an hour later and it was more normal.

My machine is still indexing as the to do list is adjusting as time goes by.

All my 1P's that tied to streaming where fine except things I marked as watched came back.


----------



## LoadStar

After the second connection, I finally have guide data back. No obvious issues, aside from the well-documented issue of overly verbose descriptions.


----------



## Tolo90

magic168 said:


> I agree with you. I am not optimistic that these specific problems for smaller populations (like my international channel that worked fine before the swtich and now is unusable)...how do we escalate these problems? I tried support and got a generic "we are working on it...but no ETA." I spent $700+ on this which I wouldn't have if this is what I have to work with. Maybe a drop in the bucket for other folks, but this was not a small deal for me...


I am going to wait untill they are back from their undeserved long weekend, and see if they respond to my posts to thier lineup problem page. If not, maybe hit their chat and make sure they hear from every day.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

After the first guidedata update was pulled down, my streaming shows for The Americans now shows up. It was the second to last item on my One Pass list. Tivo seems to be updating the One Pass list data from last to first.


----------



## cwoody222

I got the 24hr message Sunday.

Monday morning I had a successful connection.

How do I know when I have the new Rovi data?


----------



## TonyD79

cwoody222 said:


> I got the 24hr message Sunday. Monday morning I had a successful connection. How do I know when I have the new Rovi data?


 If you have stars at the end of your descriptions. And you will get a message about channel changes.

I forced it today.


----------



## Tolo90

cwoody222 said:


> I got the 24hr message Sunday.
> 
> Monday morning I had a successful connection.
> 
> How do I know when I have the new Rovi data?


It will suck.


----------



## dougdingle

DaveLessnau said:


> I also don't like the descriptiveness of the new Guide data. There's a lot of flowery, descriptive prose in there that has nothing to do with what the movie is. It's more like marketing-speak. For example, from "Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone" description in the Guide data:
> 
> "All the magic of J.K. Rowling's blockbuster bestseller comes alive in this ripping adaptation. Daniel Radcliffe is perfectly..."
> 
> And that's it. No more words fit. EVERY word of that is worthless for telling anyone what the movie actually IS. It's just market-speak or something from a movie review.
> 
> Worse, all the extraneous verbiage causes false positives on some of my Wishlist searches (for instance, they just love throwing the word "pilot" in -- that breaks my Wishlist for finding Pilots of series). Even worse (as noted in my example, above), by the time they get past all the market-speak, they've run out of space to display what the show is actually about and I have to hit the INFO button to pull up the full text. This is annoying.


More often than not, even the Info button gets overwhelmed and runs out of space. The only place to see the War and Peace which is now each movie description is to record it and THEN use Info.

As I've said in other posts, it's as if Rovi hired the person who writes those breathless descriptions for in-flight movies.


----------



## TonyD79

In the upside, I've seen more complete actor credits on movies.


----------



## lpwcomp

dougdingle said:


> More often than not, even the Info button gets overwhelmed and runs out of space. The only place to see the War and Peace which is now each movie description is to record it and THEN use Info.


Untrue.

Highlight in Guide->Info->Recording Options->Info

The problem is the Rovi "descriptions" are more like reviews. They also seem more interested in getting some of the credits in the description than they are in describing the movie.


----------



## dougdingle

TonyD79 said:


> In the upside, I've seen more complete actor credits on movies.


In fact, we now get to see many of them twice - once in the description, then again in blue underneath the description (as before).

The more credits they give in the description, the more likely they run out of space to describe the movie content.

I thought the new description format might grow on me, but it has been the opposite - I've grown to quite dislike it, unfortunately.


----------



## Steve

TonyD79 said:


> All my 1P's that tied to streaming where fine except things I marked as watched came back.


Similar experience. I forced the update this afternoon, and a few deleted shows reappeared on my playlists.


----------



## dougdingle

lpwcomp said:


> Untrue.
> 
> Highlight in Guide->Info->Recording Options->Info


I had actually seen that but forgot.

But how inconvenient that is - seven button pushes to see the Info and then get back to where you were - compared to just seeing the info when you land on a movie in the guide.


----------



## lpwcomp

dougdingle said:


> In fact, we now get to see many of them twice - once in the description, then again in blue underneath the description (as before).
> 
> The more credits they give in the description, the more likely they run out of space to describe the movie content.
> 
> I thought the new description format might grow on me, but it has been the opposite - I've grown to quite dislike it, unfortunately.


To be fair, I think what he is referring to is that credit in the description will often include the character name. I think it is a silly thing to be in a TiVo description.


----------



## lpwcomp

dougdingle said:


> I had actually seen that but forgot.
> 
> But how inconvenient that is - seven button pushes to see the Info and then get back to where you were - compared to just seeing the info when you land on a movie in the guide.


True, but it's always been this way. The information displayed just by highlighting the guide entry has always been limited. It's just that limited information is usually less informative with the Rovi data than it was with the Gracenote data.


----------



## TonyD79

dougdingle said:


> I had actually seen that but forgot. But how inconvenient that is - seven button pushes to see the Info and then get back to where you were - compared to just seeing the info when you land on a movie in the guide.


You can just do

Info / explore this show / info as well.


----------



## TonyD79

lpwcomp said:


> To be fair, I think what he is referring to is that credit in the description will often include the character name. I think it is a silly thing to be in a TiVo description.


Me?

I was talking about the full info under explore this show / info. And the actors under cast. Looks more complete to me although I cannot do a compare.


----------



## HerronScott

Tolo90 said:


> It will suck.


Not for everyone (seems OK for us), but I'm sorry for those who record sports, use ARWL's and the OTA users for whom it does. 

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp

TonyD79 said:


> You can just do
> 
> Info / explore this show / info as well.


That requires an additional down arrow. Plus, if it's an episode of a series rather than a movie, it's definitely way more cumbersome since "Explore this show" takes you to the series page and not the episode specific page.


----------



## TonyD79

lpwcomp said:


> That requires an additional down arrow. Plus, if it's an episode of a series rather than a movie, it's definitely way more cumbersome since "Explore this show" takes you to the series page and not the episode specific page.


True. It depends on where you are and what you are doing. The point is info once on explore.


----------



## Space

Space said:


> Don't hold your breath for getting episode specific info on GetTV or ION Life, Rovi simply doesn't have it. Heroes and Icons should update with ESI for most shows, however.
> 
> Many of the local subchannels don't have ESI for some reason, such as (NYC area) qubo, Buzzr, Escape, and ZLiving.
> 
> Then you have Justice Central which just has large blocks of "Justice Central" with no specifics of what shows are airing except for the infomercials (very important to know when they are on).
> 
> Make sure you complain to TiVo/Rovi about this and maybe they will fix it, or maybe not.
> ...


Well, I have to say that I am a bit surprised... It looks like they actually are fixing some of this. Not sure if they are watching this thread or if someone reported the issues here, but I just looked at WMC and see that the "Justice Central" channel now actually has individual shows listed, no more "Justice Central" blocks all day. They even have episode specific info up until 9/12 (hopefully episodes after that will be filled in as time passes).

This is something that has been broken for over a year (at least) so having it fixed so quickly is a bit disturbing. Why was it not fixed sooner if it was such a quick fix?

It also looks like SOME of the shows on SOME of the other channels I mentioned are also showing up with ESI (episode specific info), although there are still shows (and whole channels) that just have generic listings.

Hopefully the data repairs will continue. Maybe Rovi has turned over a new leaf here, I guess time will tell...


----------



## TonyD79

RoamioJeff said:


> Perhaps now that Rovi is part of TiVo, maybe there is some market motivation to make the guide data useful to other than just WMC computer hobbyists.


They aren't part yet. But TiVo is rovi's customer now and TiVo cares. Who was pushing it before?


----------



## jlb

any series 3 updates seen yet?


----------



## atmuscarella

jlb said:


> any series 3 updates seen yet?


I have a Series 2, Series 3, & TiVo HD that have not been updated yet. My Premiere, Roamio, & Bolt have been.


----------



## jlb

They must still be in Beta. Which is fine by me, even though it is getting VERY close to the fall season. Maybe they will iron out all sorts of kinks with the other boxes....


----------



## JoeKustra

Seems to be a lot more TBA the closer you get to the end of the guide. Sunday 9/18 has TBA for both Fox and CBS Football. Gracenote has teams for Fox. I guess this is why the tv.com guide is only 10 days.


----------



## slowbiscuit

dougdingle said:


> I had actually seen that but forgot.
> 
> But how inconvenient that is - seven button pushes to see the Info and then get back to where you were - compared to just seeing the info when you land on a movie in the guide.


And there's plenty of screen space on the initial info screen to show the complete description, they're just not using it. Maybe Tivo will fix the code to accomodate Rovi's excessive verbiage and use all that wasted space.


----------



## TonyD79

slowbiscuit said:


> And there's plenty of screen space on the initial info screen to show the complete description, they're just not using it. Maybe Tivo will fix the code to accomodate Rovi's excessive verbiage and use all that wasted space.


And while they are at it, add a selection to show more info whiteout wearing out your remote.

Other dvrs I have used have either a second info push to get more or a selection in the info bar.


----------



## lpwcomp

jlb said:


> They must still be in Beta. Which is fine by me, even though it is getting VERY close to the fall season. Maybe they will iron out all sorts of kinks with the other boxes....


It's not just the fall season. The drop dead date for Gracenote data is September 29.


----------



## beryrinaldo

I'm not sure if this was an issue before the guide data change, but some of my wishlists are finding shows on SD channels have HD flag set and this is causing things to get recorded that I do not want - I want it in HD. I know that I can work around this by deleting the channels from my lineup, but sometimes I do want to watch these channels. In my way of thinking, TV shows, movies, sports, anything on an SD channel should _never_ have the HD flag set.


----------



## beryrinaldo

And here's another issue... My wishlist for finding sports events with category "Sports: Sports Event" is matching the "MLB Pregame" show on Fox. I do not consider a pregame show a sports event. The category "Sports: Sports Event" should be reserved for actual games, not talk shows.

You can probably tell that I'm perusing my ToDo list and deleting things that my wishlists are finding but I don't want. And yes, I have opened cases on TiVo's official My Support page for the issues I've found this morning.


----------



## moyekj

beryrinaldo said:


> And here's another issue... My wishlist for finding sports events with category "Sports: Sports Event" is matching the "MLB Pregame" show on Fox. I do not consider a pregame show a sports event. The category "Sports: Sports Event" should be reserved for actual games, not talk shows.


 As a workaround you can add -"MLB Pregame" to wishlist title keywords setting to have them automatically excluded. Beats having to manually go through ToDo list to remove them, and won't hurt anything if/when TiVo fixes the problem.


----------



## TonyD79

beryrinaldo said:


> I'm not sure if this was an issue before the guide data change, but some of my wishlists are finding shows on SD channels have HD flag set and this is causing things to get recorded that I do not want - I want it in HD. I know that I can work around this by deleting the channels from my lineup, but sometimes I do want to watch these channels. In my way of thinking, TV shows, movies, sports, anything on an SD channel should _never_ have the HD flag set.


That is a lineup issue. They have the HD channel data in the SD channel. Gracenote had a few of those. Sometimes it is the fault of the cable system. Fios, for example indicates that longhorn is in HD everywhere when it is not. So both gracenote and rovi have it wrong.


----------



## Connor

Just got my update. Only thing I've noticed so far is they named 3 of my news shows differently.


WATE Six News at Five vs WATE 6 News at 5
WATE Six News at Six vs WATE 6 News at 6
WATE Six News at Eleven vs WATE 6 News at Eleven

Oddly Enough WATE 6 News at 5:30 is right

I don't watch the other local news stations so they may be correct or wrong. Don't know.


----------



## mrizzo80

Was hoping the transition to Rovi may have some positive side effects, but I don't see anything for these various issues:
*_30 for 30_ is on Netflix, but TiVo doesn't know that
*TiVo doesn't know about most of the PBS-based content on Amazon Prime (and some of the stuff it does now find - like _Walt Disney: American Experience_, can't be watched)
*cover art on some shows is still missing (i.e. _Catastrophe_)


----------



## b_scott

TonyD79 said:


> Those aren't ads. They are suggestions based upon your preferences.


there have definitely been ads in the past. Maybe that changed. Bounty for one.


----------



## Barnstormer

I thought my transition went well until I discovered one of my favoirte local channels now lists "To be announced" in the guide for all program data. It was there before the change, TV guide has the program data for the channel, but somehow my Tivo is not getting it. Not so good.


----------



## HarperVision

Barnstormer said:


> I thought my transition went well until I discovered one of my favoirte local channels now lists "To be announced" in the guide for all program data. It was there before the change, TV guide has the program data for the channel, but somehow my Tivo is not getting it. Not so good.


I had that for a bunch of channels and then just reran guided setup and it filled in the blanks.


----------



## hapster85

Looks like I picked a great time to buy and activate my first TiVo, a Roamio OTA plus a mini. Setup went fine, software updates went fine. Mini sees the DVR. The guide is a mess. Dozens of channels that don't actually exist; just numbers, no call letters. Listings for others that are hundreds of miles away in other cities. Hid those. Listings were mostly accurate for the actual local channels in my area. That was Saturday.

Each day since, I've gotten a message that a channel has moved, and the guide for it then days "to be announced". The new numbers these channels supposedly moved have no signal, but have the guide info. 

I've only attempted one recording so far. I think it went ok. Haven't tried to watch it yet, but it says it's there. Needless to say, I'm more than a little frustrated, but trying to remain patient during the transition. Filed one report with TiVo regarding a wrong channel listing, before I actually this transition was going on. No response as yet, but it was a holiday Monday. Or maybe they don't normally respond to those?

The fall season is about to start, and I'm hoping I haven't made a mistake in cutting the cord with DirecTV. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MMG

Woke up this morning to no guide data and 3 messages about channel additions and deletions. It seems that Rovi is confused about the OTA channels that are available in the Detroit area. They've deleted 1/4 and added non-existent subchannels galore... I'm redownloading guide data now... (I have a 2 tuner Premier with OTA/Cable)


----------



## TonyD79

b_scott said:


> there have definitely been ads in the past. Maybe that changed. Bounty for one.


Haven't seen a single ad up top since I got my bolt last December.


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> Haven't seen a single ad up top since I got my bolt last December.


No gold stars in TiVo Central since the guide change.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> No gold stars in TiVo Central since the guide change.


Gold stars. Yes. I've seen those before rovi but not the stuff at the top. Those are suggestions.


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> Gold stars. Yes. I've seen those before rovi but not the stuff at the top. Those are suggestions.


If you mean the Discovery bar, I set mine to just display My Shows. It's been a while since I saw an ad during pause.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> If you mean the Discovery bar, I set mine to just display My Shows. It's been a while since I saw an ad during pause.


Yes. Specifically the discovery bar. That was the real estate in question.

Haha. Although a suggestion right now is "as seen on tv" on channel 621 (national geographic).


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. Specifically the discovery bar. That was the real estate in question.
> 
> Haha. Although a suggestion right now is "as seen on tv" on channel 621 (national geographic).


That's why I changed it. It kept showing programs that were over or on channels I don't receive and/or don't have checked. Even with just My Shows selected it will show other items sometimes.


----------



## JoeKustra

Speaking of the guide. I selected "Unforgiven" on AMC HD 9/9 at 10:30pm. A larger box appears with the normal Record this movie, Recording Options and Explore this show. Also there is a Watch now, with (to the right) Amazon, VUDU, and See all options. Amazon goes to the Amazon site, VUDU does the same, and See all options just goes back to the guide. Could this be code that wasn't finished? It's not on all movies.


----------



## aaronwt

JoeKustra said:


> Speaking of the guide. I selected "Unforgiven" on AMC HD 9/9 at 10:30pm. A larger box appears with the normal Record this movie, Recording Options and Explore this show. Also there is a Watch now, with (to the right) Amazon, VUDU, and See all options. Amazon goes to the Amazon site, VUDU does the same, and See all options just goes back to the guide. Could this be code that wasn't finished? It's not on all movies.


It has been this way for a long time.

See All Options typically sends you a page that show the streaming providers that has the title and the price to rent the HD and SD versions of the title.

So for instance I just chose Alien Resurrection on AMC. It shows choices from AMazon and Vudu and the price to rent and buy the title in HD and SD from both of those streaming providers.

When I look at the Unforgiven showing on AMC it shows me the same info. The prices to rent or buy the title from Amazon and Vudu. In HD and SD.


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> It has been this way for a long time.


Except see all options should give the pricing for all options.

This appears missing on a mini.


----------



## aaronwt

TonyD79 said:


> Except see all options should give the pricing for all options.
> 
> This appears missing on a mini.


I'm looking with my Bolt right now. Which does show me the pricing options. I'll need to check from my Mini.


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> I'm looking with my Bolt right now. Which does show me the pricing options. I'll need to check from my Mini.


I just rebooted mini and it is back.


----------



## aaronwt

TonyD79 said:


> I just rebooted mini and it is back.


I was wondering. Since I just checked my Mini and see the same options and from my Bolt.


----------



## LoveGardenia

My Premiere, Roamio Plus and Mini got the upgrade yesterday and Monday night but my Series 2 DT is a mess. It did a connection and download but doing the loading process I get an S03 error. I have followed the instructions on the box, unplug and let it reboot and restart the guide download. What is the S03 message? The box doesn't do an automatic connection when I leave it connected overnight it's just stuck on the screen and I can't get back to live tv or TiVo Center. Is the box trying to download the new guide without first downloading the new software update?


----------



## TonyD79

aaronwt said:


> I was wondering. Since I just checked my Mini and see the same options and from my Bolt.


I don't think I rebooted the minis since the update. They are probably a bit confused.


----------



## King3pj

I didn't read every post in this 22 page thread so I apologize if this has been posted before. I am seeing issues with two of my OnePasses on my Roamio so far. 

Masterchef on Fox is set to record only new episodes on all channels. It is properly recording the new episodes on Wednesdays but it is also recording repeats on Fridays. Only the Wednesday shows have the "new' tag but it is recording them both anyways. When I look at the guide data for these episodes they are completely different but the actual recordings are the same. The Friday episodes have different names, seasons, and episodes listed but like I said the actual recording is the same as the Wednesday broadcast. 

This happened to me last week and the To Do List is showing that it will happen again this week. I should point out that both weeks in question are 2 hour double episodes. It looks like the Friday recordings are named after the second hour of these double episodes but that still doesn't explain why the season and episode numbers are different. It also doesn't explain why both showings are recording even though only Wednesday is marked as new in the guide. Again, both recordings are the same 2 hour, double episode. 

The other show that is giving the new guide trouble is Last Week Tonight with John Oliver. I have the show set to record only new episodes only on HBO-E HD. The reason I don't have this set to record on all channels is because the old guide was rerecording several repeats throughout the week on the various HBO channels. Setting it to record only new episodes on HBO East fixed this with the old guide. I still have this set the same way but it looks like the same re-run is set to record 4 times this week even though the show is actually on hiatus for a couple weeks. 

The good news is that I haven't actually missed any recordings to my knowledge. So far it has just been a minor annoyance having duplicates (sometimes with different names and season/episode numbers) in my recordings list. As long as it doesn't start losing my recordings I can live with that.


----------



## dougdingle

King3pj said:


> I didn't read every post in this 22 page thread so I apologize if this has been posted before. I am seeing issues with two of my OnePasses on my Roamio so far.
> 
> Masterchef on Fox is set to record only new episodes on all channels. It is properly recording the new episodes on Wednesdays but it is also recording repeats on Fridays. Only the Wednesday shows have the "new' tag but it is recording them both anyways. When I look at the guide data for these episodes they are completely different but the actual recordings are the same. The Friday episodes have different names, seasons, and episodes listed but like I said the actual recording is the same as the Wednesday broadcast.
> 
> This happened to me last week and the To Do List is showing that it will happen again this week. I should point out that both weeks in question are 2 hour double episodes. It looks like the Friday recordings are named after the second hour of these double episodes but that still doesn't explain why the season and episode numbers are different. It also doesn't explain why both showings are recording even though only Wednesday is marked as new in the guide. Again, both recordings are the same 2 hour, double episode.
> 
> The other show that is giving the new guide trouble is Last Week Tonight with John Oliver. I have the show set to record only new episodes only on HBO-E HD. The reason I don't have this set to record on all channels is because the old guide was rerecording several repeats throughout the week on the various HBO channels. Setting it to record only new episodes on HBO East fixed this with the old guide. I still have this set the same way but it looks like the same re-run is set to record 4 times this week even though the show is actually on hiatus for a couple weeks.
> 
> The good news is that I haven't actually missed any recordings to my knowledge. So far it has just been a minor annoyance having duplicates (sometimes with different names and season/episode numbers) in my recordings list. As long as it doesn't start losing my recordings I can live with that.


There are some shows that have bad/incorrect episode data, and it has been that way on TiVo for at least a decade.

On my system, the big offender was the Daily Show, which would record a hundred episodes a week if I allowed it to - the guide data about which shows were new was always wrong. I don't know if that's still the case - I stopped watching when Stewart left.

I've been seeing the same thing on Last Week Tonight, long before the guide change, and occasionally on other shows, almost always when they are being shown on what is not their normal night. The descriptions are almost always fully generic, describing the show's premise but no episode details. The original air date listed is usually the very first show that ever aired, and there is never a season/episode number shown.

While it can be a pain to deal with, like you I always consoled myself by thinking that it's better to err on the side of caution and record than not.


----------



## King3pj

dougdingle said:


> I've been seeing the same thing on Last Week Tonight, long before the guide change, and occasionally on other shows, almost always when they are being shown on what is not their normal night. The descriptions are almost always fully generic, describing the show's premise but no episode details. The original air date listed is usually the very first show that ever aired, and there is never a season/episode number shown.


Yeah the old Tivo guide gave me trouble with Last Week Tonight when set to new episodes on all channels too. Changing this to HBO East only fixed the problem for me.

Either the old guide had the correct info for Last Week Tonight reruns on the main HBO feed or those reruns were simply airing on the other HBO channels instead of the main feed. My guess is that it was the former because I am getting multiple recordings of reruns again even when set to HBO East HD only since the Rovi update.

I suppose I could set a manual timer to just record at the specific time new episodes air but then I would get weird recordings during weeks that it doesn't air. For now I have just changed the keep at most setting to 1 episode. It hasn't been a problem so far but I can see this changing when all the fall shows start up since I only have a 4 tuner Roamio and Mini.


----------



## lpwcomp

If you look at the data for tonight's "MasterChef" the Rovi data has the wrong episode #. It says "Season 7, Episode 13" when in reality it is "Season, Episodes 16&17". But even with the Gracenote data, it would be recording the Friday showing as it is _*only*_ Episode 17. Next Wednesday's also has the wrong episode - 14, while it should be 18&19.

On September 19, they're rerunning both hours and my 1P is not picking it up.

Neither one of the Friday showings is flagged as NEW in the guide on any of my TiVos.

It looks to me like Rovi treats any double episode as 1 episode for numbering purposes. Except for the fact that they got the episode correct for the single repeat episode showing this Friday. What an idiotic thing to do.


----------



## King3pj

lpwcomp said:


> If you look at the data for tonight's "MasterChef" the Rovi data has the wrong episode #. It says "Season 7, Episode 13" when in reality it is "Season, Episodes 16&17". But even with the Gracenote data, it would be recording the Friday showing as it is _*only*_ Episode 17. Next Wednesday's also has the wrong episode - 14, while it should be 18&19.
> 
> On September 19, they're rerunning both hours and my 1P is not picking it up.
> 
> Neither one of the Friday showings is flagged as NEW in the guide on any of my TiVos.
> 
> It looks to me like Rovi treats any double episode as 1 episode for numbering purposes. Except for the fact that they got the episode correct for the single repeat episode showing this Friday. What an idiotic thing to do.


Yep, you explained it better than I did in my post a few above yours. My To Do List shows a 2 hour recording of Masterchef for both tonight and Friday. They are both set to record even though I have my OnePass set to new only and the guide data for Friday isn't marked as new. They also have different episode names and numbers even though Friday is just a rerun of tonight's episode.


----------



## lpwcomp

King3pj said:


> Yep, you explained it better than I did in my post a few above yours. My To Do List shows a 2 hour recording of Masterchef for both tonight and Friday. They are both set to record even though I have my OnePass set to new only and the guide data for Friday isn't marked as new. They also have different episode names and numbers even though Friday is just a rerun of tonight's episode.


No idea why your todo list shows a 2 hour recording scheduled for Friday since it is only an hour long as it is only the second half of tonight's episode. Where are you seeing a duration of 2 hours for the Friday showing?

BTW, the guide data entry not being marked as NEW means nothing to the scheduler.


----------



## JoeKustra

King3pj said:


> Yep, you explained it better than I did in my post a few above yours. My To Do List shows a 2 hour recording of Masterchef for both tonight and Friday. They are both set to record even though I have my OnePass set to new only and the guide data for Friday isn't marked as new. They also have different episode names and numbers even though Friday is just a rerun of tonight's episode.


It does seem a little messed up. Tonight indicates S7 E13 for 2 hours. Friday indicates S7 E17 1 hour not new but description doesn't match. Next week is S7 E14 new and Friday is a repeat. A bit confusing.


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> It does seem a little messed up. Tonight indicates S7 E13 for 2 hours. Friday indicates S7 E17 1 hour not new but description doesn't match. Next week is S7 E14 new and Friday is a repeat. A bit confusing.


Rovi's numbering system for episodes of a "MasterChef" is at odds with everyone else _*including FOX*_ and will cause no end of confusion if the individual episodes are ever rerun since you'll have multiple instances of two different episodes with the same episode number.


----------



## Space

lpwcomp said:


> If you look at the data for tonight's "MasterChef" the Rovi data has the wrong episode #. It says "Season 7, Episode 13" when in reality it is "Season, Episodes 16&17". But even with the Gracenote data, it would be recording the Friday showing as it is _*only*_ Episode 17. Next Wednesday's also has the wrong episode - 14, while it should be 18&19.
> 
> On September 19, they're rerunning both hours and my 1P is not picking it up.
> 
> Neither one of the Friday showings is flagged as NEW in the guide on any of my TiVos.
> 
> It looks to me like Rovi treats any double episode as 1 episode for numbering purposes. Except for the fact that they got the episode correct for the single repeat episode showing this Friday. What an idiotic thing to do.


All the major broadcast networks are airing "Stand Up to Cancer" at 8pm ET on Friday, so that is why they are only re-airing one of the two MasterChef episodes on Friday.

Can you clarify which episodes are being re-aired on the 19th, or was that a mistake? I can't see any re-airing of MasterChef on that day in the guide and I am having conflict issues with tonight's airing, so if I can postpone the recording of tonight's episodes that would be great.

As for Rovi and double episodes, yes, they traditionally have problems with them, often indicating that it is a new episode even if they are two episodes together that are repeats, not having an OAD, etc.

I've learned to almost always use "New & Rerun" (WMC) for all my Series recordings so that I don't rely on the OAD being correct. In some cases I have to use "New"-only due to prior season episodes on the same channel that I have not recorded before constantly being scheduled to record, but for the most part, for the shows I record (new shows (therefore not having any prior seasons) or shows that I have already recorded all prior seasons), using "New & Rerun" is not a problem.

I would forget about depending on season/episode numbers with Rovi, they just don't have any real consistency in how they number anything from what I can see, although I use WMC and WMC does not use that data so I don't have any long-term experience with it. Hopefully this will improve, but I doubt it will and even if it does, I don't think it will be any time soon.


----------



## bglf83

27-1 and 12-2 both my27 stations in DFW have bad guide data.

12-2 does not have any guide data at all. 27-1 has data but family feud records all episodes not just the new ones.

Pbs 13-1 also has bad data for sesame street. Keeps recording non new episodes.

These all worked correctly before the change.


----------



## King3pj

lpwcomp said:


> No idea why your todo list shows a 2 hour recording scheduled for Friday since it is only an hour long as it is only the second half of tonight's episode. Where are you seeing a duration of 2 hours for the Friday showing?
> 
> BTW, the guide data entry not being marked as NEW means nothing to the scheduler.


My mistake. This Friday is only showing a 1 hour recording. Last week it did record the exact same 2 hour double episode on both Wednesday and Friday and my recording list had both runs with different episode names and numbers. Since I saw that it was going to record both days again this week I assumed it was doing the same thing.


----------



## lpwcomp

9/19 was mistake. It should be 9/16.


----------



## Marrowbones

dishrich said:


> OK, so can someone explain why my Tivo Roamio will now NOT let me (re)create a SP (or OP) on a weekly weekend local news show that it DOES, in fact, find next week's episode??? When I select it, it just takes me to record options, with NO SP/OP options to choose from. Would this possibly have anything to do with the prog description now saying "no prog info"...even though the actual show title IS there still???


What show/station is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowbiscuit

beryrinaldo said:


> I'm not sure if this was an issue before the guide data change, but some of my wishlists are finding shows on SD channels have HD flag set and this is causing things to get recorded that I do not want - I want it in HD. I know that I can work around this by deleting the channels from my lineup, but sometimes I do want to watch these channels. In my way of thinking, TV shows, movies, sports, anything on an SD channel should _never_ have the HD flag set.


You couldn't count on the HD flag being correct before (with TMS) and I sure as heck wouldn't count on it now. Just ignore that 'get in HD' option.

Better yet, delete all the SD dupe channels from your lineup - why do you want to watch anything in SD??  The easy way to do this is to go into the guide and sort channels by name, then delete the dupes by hitting left arrow and selecting the channel in the guide.


----------



## Space

Yes, the HD flag, while usually there for HD content, is sometimes missing, so relying on that is a bad idea.

As for SD channels having programs marked with the HD flag, that usually means that the lineup that Rovi provides has the HD version of the channel mapped to the SD channel, and needs to be fixed by Rovi. Although I don't know if it is guaranteed that the SD version of the listings will never have a HD flag by mistake (you would think it would be easy to make sure this doesn't happen, but you never know).

I believe most channels have 4 version that can be mapped to a channel in your lineup (some may have more or less, I really don't know much about this):

SD / East Coast
SD / West Coast
HD / East Coast
HD / West Coast

If your cable lineup has SD/East Coast but Rovi assigned HD/East Coast to that channel, you will see the HD markers on individual shows. They can also assign the wrong coast, in which case you will see the program listings are offset 3 hours.

I am also seeing a channel (Justice Central) that is offset by only one hour. It should be East Coast but is one hour AHEAD, which seems strange since that is a timezone that isn't used in the US, but maybe it has been assigned a listing meant for Canada. It seems weird that they would have a different version of the channel for timezones that differ by only one hour though, so it is probably just some weird issue at Rovi.


----------



## JandS

SlowBiscuit, could you elaborate on "hitting left arrow and selecting the channel in the guide" part, please, it doesn't seem to work for me. Is this when one is still in the guide?



slowbiscuit said:


> Better yet, delete all the SD dupe channels from your lineup - why do you want to watch anything in SD??  The easy way to do this is to go into the guide and sort channels by name, then delete the dupes by hitting left arrow and selecting the channel in the guide.


----------



## JoeKustra

JandS said:


> SlowBiscuit, could you elaborate on "hitting left arrow and selecting the channel in the guide" part, please, it doesn't seem to work for me. Is this when one is still in the guide?


Hit guide
Hit left
Hit select
choose


----------



## tomhorsley

JoeKustra said:


> Hit guide
> Hit left
> Hit select
> choose


Sometimes, the "hit left" thing doesn't work at first. I think if it is showing the last 30 minutes of a 1 hour show (for example), then hit left is interpreted as "go back 30 minutes", so I sometimes have to hit left more than once to get the channel name be the selected field.


----------



## jlb

lpwcomp said:


> Rovi's numbering system for episodes of a "MasterChef" is at odds with everyone else _*including FOX*_ and will cause no end of confusion if the individual episodes are ever rerun since you'll have multiple instances of two different episodes with the same episode number.


Worst case scenario, could you not change that pass to be "all episodes (including duplicates)"? That would ensure you would not have to worry about the impact of the 28-day rule


----------



## BobCamp1

slowbiscuit said:


> You couldn't count on the HD flag being correct before (with TMS) and I sure as heck wouldn't count on it now. Just ignore that 'get in HD' option.
> 
> Better yet, delete all the SD dupe channels from your lineup - why do you want to watch anything in SD??


Because the SD version is in my cable tier while the HD version is not.

Because there is no HD version of the channel I want.

Because Tivo is the only DVR I've used that requires the user to manually remove the SD duplicates for it to work properly.

And why even offer the "HD" option if it doesn't reliably work? Either fix it or eliminate it. I think it should refer to the channel and not the program.


----------



## JandS

Thank you Tom and Joe. This only works for me when I'm in the "Live Guide" (the 3-line "mini-guide") but not when I'm in the full-screen Guide. I think that's what I was misunderstanding.

edit: thank goodness we only have 2 Tivos x about 100 channels x at least 4 clicks each to remove, this is ridiculously inefficient, isn't it. First-world problems are so onerous in this age of computerized wizardry.


----------



## jrtroo

JandS said:


> Thank you Tom and Joe. This only works for me when I'm in the "Live Guide" (the 3-line "mini-guide") but not when I'm in the full-screen Guide. I think that's what I was misunderstanding.
> 
> edit: thank goodness we only have 2 Tivos x about 100 channels x at least 4 clicks each to remove, this is ridiculously inefficient, isn't it. First-world problems are so onerous in this age of computerized wizardry.


It should work in both guides. If you shift left again you'll even see the previous program.

The guide method is only good for fine tuning, IMO. The traditional method is best for removing vast amounts of unneeded channels.


----------



## lpwcomp

Actually, it only works with the _*grid*_ guide, including the mini-guide. It does not work in the TiVo Live Guide, but you can bring up the mini-guide easily even if you normally use the Live Guide, as I do.


----------



## Scott J

Is the late-night schedule on NBC screwed up for anyone else tonight? I just noticed for my local affiliate, the guide is showing the football game until 11:30, then a four-minute local news and The Tonight Show at its normal time of 11:34. It's the same thing for the next two Sundays: the game until 11:30, a five-minute news and Joel Osteen at its normal 11:35 start.

I was wondering if it was just the affiliate not sending the correct schedule so I checked the local CBS for next Thursday. The guide is showing the football game until 11:15, local news 11:15-11:35 and Colbert at 11:35. Zap2it lists the full 35-minute news and Colbert at 11:50, which makes more sense and I believe is what CBS did last season.

Is anyone else seeing this in their area? I don't recall seeing this mentioned earlier in the thread so I'm wondering if it's widespread or isolated to my market? If it was one station, I'd chalk it up to a mistake by that station, but two different stations (which don't have common ownership) makes me wonder.


----------



## JoeKustra

Scott J said:


> Is the late-night schedule on NBC screwed up for anyone else tonight? I just noticed for my local affiliate, the guide is showing the football game until 11:30, then a four-minute local news and The Tonight Show at its normal time of 11:34. It's the same thing for the next two Sundays: the game until 11:30, a five-minute news and Joel Osteen at its normal 11:35 start.
> 
> I was wondering if it was just the affiliate not sending the correct schedule so I checked the local CBS for next Thursday. The guide is showing the football game until 11:15, local news 11:15-11:35 and Colbert at 11:35. Zap2it lists the full 35-minute news and Colbert at 11:50, which makes more sense and I believe is what CBS did last season.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this in their area? I don't recall seeing this mentioned earlier in the thread so I'm wondering if it's widespread or isolated to my market? If it was one station, I'd chalk it up to a mistake by that station, but two different stations (which don't have common ownership) makes me wonder.


I show The Tonight Show starting at 12:05am Friday. This was mentioned on last night's show too. CBS is not affected.

This agrees with tv.com, our new second opinion.


----------



## Scott J

JoeKustra said:


> I show The Tonight Show starting at 12:05am Friday. This was mentioned on last night's show too. CBS is not affected.
> 
> This agrees with tv.com, our new second opinion.


So it's obviously not national. It's just weird that two different affiliates here have the same issue.


----------



## JandS

Our King5 NBC (Seattle) schedule is showing for tonight (Thursday) "Sunday Night Football" 5:30-8:30, this time-warp thing is pretty weird.


----------



## Steve

JandS said:


> Our King5 NBC (Seattle) schedule is showing for tonight (Thursday) "Sunday Night Football" 5:30-8:30, this time-warp thing is pretty weird.




Thought that was odd too, but someone pointed out it's a "special edition" of NBC's _SNF_.


----------



## Space

My local news is from 11:30pm-12:05am and the Tonight Show from 12:05am-1:08am.

But just because the TV station might have sent bad data (if they did) does not mean it is not TiVo/Rovi's fault. Gracenote most likely gets the same data from the station, so if Gracenote is correct and TiVo is wrong, then where does the problem lie?

I am fairly certain that Gracenote, with years of experience in keeping accurate data, has checks in place to catch stuff like this, so even if given bad data from the TV station they can correct it quickly so that their customer doesn't see it. TiVo/Rovi does not seem to have such checks.


----------



## mattack

aaronwt said:


> The Tonight show has been recording for me. But I don't recall ever setting up any One Passes to start from a specific season, except for streaming shows.


The episode #s are ALL MESSED UP though.. it thinks it's season one.. They're showing up as e.g. season 1, episode 525, when it should be season 5, episode 25, I think.

I realized a bunch of OTHER late night talk shows have messed up episode #s too, since I was trying to sort by season, and the currently airing episode was NOT at the bottom..

Multiple episodes (since the changeover) of various late night talk shows have the same episode #s as already recorded ones (with the old guide data).. so it's basically impossible to sort by season and have things in the right order, plus e.g. you don't get the right data when downloading a show to a computer..

Is there some way to report these guide *data* issues, similar to the lineup form?


----------



## hapster85

As of this morning, my guide is more or less straightened out. There were several stations with 2 or 3 duplicates listed. Got those unchecked, and now have correct channel and program info for everything, as far as I can tell. Much better than my first 4 days with my new (first) TiVo Roamio OTA.

This is for the Louisville, KY market. Specifically, the 40165 zip.


----------



## Scott J

Space said:


> My local news is from 11:30pm-12:05am and the Tonight Show from 12:05am-1:08am.
> 
> But just because the TV station might have sent bad data (if they did) does not mean it is not TiVo/Rovi's fault. Gracenote most likely gets the same data from the station, so if Gracenote is correct and TiVo is wrong, then where does the problem lie?
> 
> I am fairly certain that Gracenote, with years of experience in keeping accurate data, has checks in place to catch stuff like this, so even if given bad data from the TV station they can correct it quickly so that their customer doesn't see it. TiVo/Rovi does not seem to have such checks.


I'm not blaming the station, especially since the CBS affiliate has the same issue next Thursday. It's clearly a Rovi error IMO, I'm just wondering why it seems to only be happening for the Albany stations.

The safeguard against this happening should be NBC's network schedule. If NBC is saying Fallon starts at 12:05, then Rovi should know that it is highly unlikely that a random affiliate would air it 30 minutes earlier, especially if it means forgoing their late newscast, which is likely one of the station's biggest moneymakers in terms of local ad revenue.

It's mistakes like this that help show that Gracenote's data is superior to Rovi's (and yes Zap2it has it correct, of course).


----------



## UCLABB

If the info in the guide for a new program has no air date, then the program, if on a one pass (new only) won't record, won't list in the to do list. Do I have that right?


----------



## JandS

King5 NBC in Seattle has this as a 4-minute blip tonight, local news is from 11 to 11:34, eventually morphs into 5 minutes offset over the next 2-3 hours and from 3am the shows start on the hour.

We've seen this 5-minute extension in the guide many times over the last few years, so often that we never notice it any more.



Space said:


> My local news is from 11:30pm-12:05am and the Tonight Show from 12:05am-1:08am.


----------



## beryrinaldo

BobCamp1 said:


> Because the SD version is in my cable tier while the HD version is not.
> 
> Because there is no HD version of the channel I want.


Exactly! There are SD channels on my cable that do not have an HD equivalent offered. So there are times I want it to record from those channels. Also, there are times when there are both an SD and HD version of the channel but the program is only in SD, so it's a space-saving technique to record the SD show from the SD channel. I have OnePasses that record SD shows from the SD channels. Unfortunately, Wishlists cannot be limited to specific channels, so the HD flag in the recording options is helpful to not pick up shows on those channels when I don't want them.



BobCamp1 said:


> And why even offer the "HD" option if it doesn't reliably work? Either fix it or eliminate it. I think it should refer to the channel and not the program.


It should refer to the channel and the program. The HD flag used to generally be correct before the Gracenote to Rovi guide data change. I would rarely see the TiVo record something from an SD channel marked as an HD program. So it may have been an issue before the change, but it was not as pervasive as it is now.

There are times that an HD channel is showing an SD show, so it should not be labeled HD. When a show is in HD, it should be labeled as such on the HD channel, but not on the SD channel when you receive both feeds. But there should never be a case where a show on an SD channel is labeled as HD, that would not be correct, ever. Don't eliminate the HD flag, please...this used to work, or at least be much better than it is now. Please fix this, TiVo!


----------



## Scott J

More Rovi season/episode goodness. ABC is promoting tonight's 20/20 as a two-hour season premiere with two new episodes. TiVo is showing a generic description for 20/20 at 9 with no new flag. They have a new flag on the episode at 10, listing it as season *40*/episode 1. Not only should it be episode 2 since there's a new episode before it, but according to ABC (who should know) it's the *39*th season premiere.


----------



## BobCamp1

beryrinaldo said:


> [The HD tag] should refer to the channel and the program. The HD flag used to generally be correct before the Gracenote to Rovi guide data change. I would rarely see the TiVo record something from an SD channel marked as an HD program. So it may have been an issue before the change, but it was not as pervasive as it is now.
> 
> There are times that an HD channel is showing an SD show, so it should not be labeled HD. When a show is in HD, it should be labeled as such on the HD channel, but not on the SD channel when you receive both feeds. But there should never be a case where a show on an SD channel is labeled as HD, that would not be correct, ever. Don't eliminate the HD flag, please...this used to work, or at least be much better than it is now. Please fix this, TiVo!


It's a lot easier to just do it by channel. If an HD channel is showing an SD show, who cares? Plus, it's been upconverted to HD so it's technically in HD. Finally, upconverting isn't that common anymore.

I forgot to mention the space-saving technique of recording a show in SD. Thanks for mentioning it. I don't need to count the number of blackheads on my news anchors' noses, so SD is good enough for those shows.

You'd think the Tivo would be smart enough to see the exact same show with the exact same ID showing on an SD and its HD equivalent, then use the HD tag to determine which one you want recorded. I know Tivo knows what the SD duplicates are with the "press D to watch in HD" button. They could extend that logic into the scheduling.


----------



## JoeKustra

I just had my daily guide update. Nothing was loaded. Guide still ends at 9/18 just after noon.

Also, on my feed The Weather Channel is off by a day. It's showing Saturday's listings, and Sunday shows Monday's listings.

Maybe I'll force an update after 4pm EDT and see if something happens.

Update: it's wrong on tv.com and tvguide.com also. It's correct on zap2it.


----------



## FitzAusTex

mattack said:


> The episode #s are ALL MESSED UP though.. it thinks it's season one.. They're showing up as e.g. season 1, episode 525, when it should be season 5, episode 25, I think.
> 
> I realized a bunch of OTHER late night talk shows have messed up episode #s too, since I was trying to sort by season, and the currently airing episode was NOT at the bottom..
> 
> Multiple episodes (since the changeover) of various late night talk shows have the same episode #s as already recorded ones (with the old guide data).. so it's basically impossible to sort by season and have things in the right order, plus e.g. you don't get the right data when downloading a show to a computer..
> 
> Is there some way to report these guide *data* issues, similar to the lineup form?


Dish, which uses Gracenote, has tonight's Fallon as season 3 episode 198, which I think is correct, although IMDB says tonight is season 4 episode 4. At any rate, TivoRovi is wrong.


----------



## JoeKustra

FitzAusTex said:


> Dish, which uses Gracenote, has tonight's Fallon as season 3 episode 198, which I think is correct, although IMDB says tonight is season 4 episode 4. At any rate, TivoRovi is wrong.


The Tonight Show has been bad since the conversion. I think all late night shows are season 1 except The Daily Show at Season 21.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> I just had my daily guide update. Nothing was loaded. Guide still ends at 9/18 just after noon.
> 
> Also, on my feed The Weather Channel is off by a day. It's showing Saturday's listings, and Sunday shows Monday's listings.
> 
> Maybe I'll force an update after 4pm EDT and see if something happens.
> 
> Update: it's wrong on tv.com and tvguide.com also. It's correct on zap2it.


I have guide data out to the 20th but that was from yesterdays connection. My TiVo will connect at 3:29PM this afternoon so I will see if the guide advances.
I am fearing that TiVo has eliminated the selection for the old Mahanoy City system as it now no longer exists on TV.com or TVGuide.com. If that has happened we will no longer get listings as that system is no longer in the database. The Shen Heights and Hazelton systems are still there but the lineups are incorrect.
The Mahanoy City lineup is still listed under the Hazleton zip code of 18201 but is no longer listed under Frackville zip code of 17931. We might have to change our zip code to 18201 and select the lineup there as a work around until this can be corrected. Hopefully the lineup doesn't disappear from that zip code.

I may attempt to try one of my old Gemstar contacts that was still around when Rovi killed TVGOS as he would be able to fix this. TiVo has really screwed up the OTA lineups so I know they will screw up the situation we have here with SECV now owning the three systems.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I may attempt to try one of my old Gemstar contacts that was still around when Rovi killed TVGOS as he would be able to fix this. TiVo has really screwed up the OTA lineups so I know they will screw up the situation we have here with SECV now owning the three systems.


Thanks.

How can listings be off by a day? That's a new one. It continues until next weekend also.


----------



## Steve

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How can listings be off by a day? That's a new one. It continues until next weekend also.


FWIW, I've got Bolt guide data out to 9/21 and TWC is still off a day.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How can listings be off by a day? That's a new one. It continues until next weekend also.


I don't know but I inputted different zip codes and the weather channel listings is wrong through out the whole database so it is not just our system.
It is wrong on both TVGuide.com and TV.com. It is correct on zap2it.

I suspect until someone reports the error it will just continue along being a day off.
I guess this is the ill affect of cutbacks as there is little or even nobody minding the store anymore. Remember Rovi saved 22 million per year shutting down broadcast operations for the consumer guides. They had to do that to get shareholder value back up.
It was stated yesterday that the merger has caused employment at the merged company to jump to 1800 employees and there will be cutbacks or "synergies" to carve out 100 million in savings.


----------



## HarperVision

BobCamp1 said:


> It's a lot easier to just do it by channel. If an HD channel is showing an SD show, who cares? Plus, it's been upconverted to HD so it's technically in HD. .........


Ummmmm, no. If that were the case then every single SD show I play on my HDTV would be considered "HD" because my HDTV upconverts the signal to display it on its panel. If the original pixels aren't there, they ain't there. That's like saying if you dump out half your wine from the bottle and replace it with colored water then it's the same quality as the original bottle. Now you're starting to sound like "Con"cast.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> I don't know but I inputted different zip codes and the weather channel listings is wrong through out the whole database so it is not just our system.
> It is wrong on both TVGuide.com and TV.com. It is correct on zap2it.


I put in a lineup ticket when I saw it. It's probably been that way for days too. Case Number 06122793.


----------



## L David Matheny

My 4-tuner Roamio's guide has three entries for 20/20 this evening (OTA): 
(9:00pm - 10:00pm) A durable newsmagazine ... [wordy, generic, no Sea/Ep] 
(10:00pm - 11:00pm) No information available. ... First aired 9/9/16 [Sea 40 Ep 1] 
(10:01pm - 11:00pm) No information available. ... First aired 9/9/16 [Sea 40 Ep 1]

ABC might be showing a double episode, but obviously the near-duplicate overlapping entries are wrong. I believe this bug predates the switch to Rovi guide data, since I seem to recall seeing something similar months ago. It may occur because a guide entry that should be replaced wasn't, since the times don't exactly match.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> I put in a lineup ticket when I saw it. It's probably been that way for days too. Case Number 06122793.


Bad News. Both of my units connected to the service and the guide did not update. It is sitting at Tuesday the 20th. I have recordings scheduled for tonight and a bunch on Sunday so I won't have a chance to rerun guided setup to see if TiVo eliminated the Mahanoy City system from the data base.
What is sad is that is the lineup TiVo updated and then it seems they deleted it and left behind the Shenandoah and Hazleton lineups but those are out of date.
What zip code did you use to set up your TiVo and I assume you selected Mahanoy City?
Can you rerun guided setup on one of your units to see if the lineup still exists?


----------



## BobCamp1

HarperVision said:


> Ummmmm, no. If that were the case then every single SD show I play on my HDTV would be considered "HD" because my HDTV upconverts the signal to display it on its panel. If the original pixels aren't there, they ain't there. That's like saying if you dump out half your wine from the bottle and replace it with colored water then it's the same quality as the original bottle. Now you're starting to sound like "Con"cast.


I could twist your words (or take them out of context, like you did mine) and say that no movie can be in HD because it was technically recorded on film, and film has no pixels. You can take 35 mm film (movies, some TV shows) and remaster it into HD. Universal HD shows Hogan's Heroes and Monk in HD, and it looks good. But I know that's not what you meant.

The point I was trying to make is that upconverted shows aren't common, and the "prefer HD only" selection in Wishlists would work better if it referred to the channel. Actually, Tivo should be smart enough to automatically avoid recording the SD duplicates by default. You shouldn't need to eliminate the channel from "channels I receive".


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> Bad News. Both of my units connected to the service and the guide did not update. It is sitting at Tuesday the 20th. I have recordings scheduled for tonight and a bunch on Sunday so I won't have a chance to rerun guided setup to see if TiVo eliminated the Mahanoy City system from the data base.
> What is sad is that is the lineup TiVo updated and then it seems they deleted it and left behind the Shenandoah and Hazleton lineups but those are out of date.
> What zip code did you use to set up your TiVo and I assume you selected Mahanoy City?
> Can you rerun guided setup on one of your units to see if the lineup still exists?


Things are not happy at TiVo. Friday party/layoffs? First, my forced connection failed at getting account status twice. Network diags passed. Then I went to online TiVo and it said my guide went to 9/21. All other items were correct. So I changed the box to wireless and nothing improved. My other box is at 9/20. So I went back to wireless bridge mode and called in again. Fails again. I get a glass of wine. I force again. It's happy. Guide (from System Info) is 9/21. BTW, it also filled in WSWBDT3 (Comet) which was all TBA. Only one 9/18 NFL 1pm game has teams. Guide hasn't extended to 9/21 yet, but it will soon. TWC still a day off. Also, the biggest mystery: all Video Providers got checked again. I will check the zipcode vs headend tomorrow. I need more wine.

Both my Roamio boxes are 17931/Mahanoy City. I play with my Premiere boxes.


----------



## SFDave

At least for me, Rovi doesn't find any movies on Netflix, and only some TV Shows. I searched for several "cult" movies I know are on Netflix, but my Roamio would only show pay per view services (Hulu, Vudo, etc.) that had them. I searched for Batman (1966), Barbarella (1968), The Princess Bride (1987), Sharknado 1-3 (don't judge me), The Exorcist (1973), Hellraiser (2011), and more. 

For TV Shows, I had slightly better luck. It found seasons 1 and 2, but not season 3, of "Hemlock Grove." It displays NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE for "Stranger Things".

Time to pull my old Roku stick out of mothballs.


----------



## TonyD79

Space said:


> My local news is from 11:30pm-12:05am and the Tonight Show from 12:05am-1:08am.
> 
> But just because the TV station might have sent bad data (if they did) does not mean it is not TiVo/Rovi's fault. Gracenote most likely gets the same data from the station, so if Gracenote is correct and TiVo is wrong, then where does the problem lie?
> 
> I am fairly certain that Gracenote, with years of experience in keeping accurate data, has checks in place to catch stuff like this, so even if given bad data from the TV station they can correct it quickly so that their customer doesn't see it. TiVo/Rovi does not seem to have such checks.


Hmm.

Gracenote TWICE had 30 minute Oriole games on WJZ Channel 13 in the last few months. WJZ is a CBS affiliate (O and O, actually) that only carries about four Oriole games a year. They had two games on a Saturday night which preempted some CBS reruns. The good old Gracenote guide had the game for 30 minutes then the regular CBS programming for the rest of the evening.

Just because Rovi, um, Tivo is worse doesn't mean Gracenote is/was perfect. They made their share of mistakes.


----------



## TonyD79

beryrinaldo said:


> It should refer to the channel and the program. The HD flag used to generally be correct before the Gracenote to Rovi guide data change.


You were lucky. I had whole channels like that. I just got Tivo to fix it as part of the Rovi changeover.

But just as bad is the missing HD tag on HD programming.


----------



## Space

TonyD79 said:


> ...
> Just because Rovi, um, Tivo is worse doesn't mean Gracenote is/was perfect. They made their share of mistakes.


You know, it's funny... I've been seeing all your posts defending Rovi/TiVo and was wondering when you were going to pull out the "Gracenote makes mistakes too" card. Congrats on holding out so long... 

Do you own stock in Rovi/TiVo? Just curious...


----------



## dougdingle

Don't know if this has been brought up, but Rovi is changing the descriptions and overall Info of movies that have been on my TiVo for more than two or three years to the new 'chatty' format. It's kind of bizarre. 

Also, I still have a bunch of movies that only show up in the All selection, but nowhere else. Maybe 8 or 10. 

Not obscure movies, either - things like Lawrence of Arabia and The Big Lebowski.


----------



## morac

So WishLists set to record movies that are set to record new only will never record movies since movies are now always shown as "repeats". New only is the default when you ask the box to create a wish list for a movie, so setting up a movie wish list requires multiple steps now.


----------



## rainwater

dougdingle said:


> Don't know if this has been brought up, but Rovi is changing the descriptions and overall Info of movies that have been on my TiVo for more than two or three years to the new 'chatty' format. It's kind of bizarre.
> 
> Also, I still have a bunch of movies that only show up in the All selection, but nowhere else. Maybe 8 or 10.
> 
> Not obscure movies, either - things like Lawrence of Arabia and The Big Lebowski.


One of the strangest descriptions I've seen is for "NFL Live" on ESPN. It ends with "formerly known as 'NFL 2Night'". Yeah, formerly, as in 14 years ago it had a different name. Why that matters enough to put it in a description is just beyond me.


----------



## Space

morac said:


> So WishLists set to record movies that are set to record new only will never record movies since movies are now always shown as "repeats". New only is the default when you ask the box to create a wish list for a movie, so setting up a movie wish list requires multiple steps now.


What does "NEW only" for movies mean with Gracenote data? First time it has been on TV (any network)?


----------



## lpwcomp

dougdingle said:


> Don't know if this has been brought up, but Rovi is changing the descriptions and overall Info of movies that have been on my TiVo for more than two or three years to the new 'chatty' format. It's kind of bizarre.
> 
> Also, I still have a bunch of movies that only show up in the All selection, but nowhere else. Maybe 8 or 10.
> 
> Not obscure movies, either - things like Lawrence of Arabia and The Big Lebowski.


Pretty much anything that was on a TiVo when it was converted got "Rovied". The exceptions mostly involved things for which Rovi had no data.


----------



## morac

Space said:


> What does "NEW only" for movies mean with Gracenote data? First time it has been on TV (any network)?


I think it's ignored or something. I'm not sure. All I know is that I used to be able to go to a movie I knew would air soon and chose the "Create a WishList Search" and it would just work.

On a side note, I notice the "Create a WishList Search" option is now missing for a lot of movies.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Things are not happy at TiVo. Friday party/layoffs? First, my forced connection failed at getting account status twice. Network diags passed. Then I went to online TiVo and it said my guide went to 9/21. All other items were correct. So I changed the box to wireless and nothing improved. My other box is at 9/20. So I went back to wireless bridge mode and called in again. Fails again. I get a glass of wine. I force again. It's happy. Guide (from System Info) is 9/21. BTW, it also filled in WSWBDT3 (Comet) which was all TBA. Only one 9/18 NFL 1pm game has teams. Guide hasn't extended to 9/21 yet, but it will soon. TWC still a day off. Also, the biggest mystery: all Video Providers got checked again. I will check the zipcode vs headend tomorrow. I need more wine.
> 
> Both my Roamio boxes are 17931/Mahanoy City. I play with my Premiere boxes.


The Mahanoy City lineup is back on TV.com but still missing on TVGuide.com.
A while back I ran into the same issue where the box would fail to connect to the service. A few back to back forced connections did fix it and the problem never returned.
Currently my both Roamios are making their daily service connections but this is the first day since the data changeover where the guide did not move out another day.


----------



## HarperVision

BobCamp1 said:


> I could twist your words (or take them out of context, like you did mine) and say that no movie can be in HD because it was technically recorded on film, and film has no pixels. You can take 35 mm film (movies, some TV shows) and remaster it into HD. Universal HD shows Hogan's Heroes and Monk in HD, and it looks good. But I know that's not what you meant. The point I was trying to make is that upconverted shows aren't common, and the "prefer HD only" selection in Wishlists would work better if it referred to the channel. Actually, Tivo should be smart enough to automatically avoid recording the SD duplicates by default. You shouldn't need to eliminate the channel from "channels I receive".


I didn't twist your words in the least, nor take them out of context. You specifically said a false statement:



> *BobCamp1 said:* Plus, it's been upconverted to HD so it's technically in HD. .........


It's not HD at all, technically or otherwise. It is just plain ole upconverted SD with fake, interpolated resolution added based on a best guess by the adjoining pixels. It doesn't matter in the least where that upconversion comes from, be it BEFORE it's transmitted to you over the airwaves or through a cable system, or locally after via your STB, AV Receiver, Video Processor or HDTV, which is what I posted. It is NOT HD, pure and simple. I only posted what I did so that other, maybe new people coming here don't think that it is. Just like the ignorant people that don't understand what "Con"cast is doing now, blowing marketing smoke up their clueless client's rear ends saying that down converted 720p is better overall than native 1080i!

As to the whole "converting film to HD digital", you and I know that 35mm+ film has higher equivalent resolution than HD does, so that conversation here is moot and is comparing apples to oranges.

I understood your point, and wasn't replying to that, just the "technically HD" part, which is why I only quoted that snipped out part.

Peace Bro, I wasn't attacking you personally at all. I was just clarifying a false statement for future purposes.


----------



## ej42137

BobCamp1 said:


> I could twist your words (or take them out of context, like you did mine) and say that no movie can be in HD because it was technically recorded on film, and film has no pixels. You can take 35 mm film (movies, some TV shows) and remaster it into HD. Universal HD shows Hogan's Heroes and Monk in HD, and it looks good. But I know that's not what you meant.
> 
> The point I was trying to make is that upconverted shows aren't common, and the "prefer HD only" selection in Wishlists would work better if it referred to the channel. Actually, Tivo should be smart enough to automatically avoid recording the SD duplicates by default. You shouldn't need to eliminate the channel from "channels I receive".





TonyD79 said:


> You were lucky. I had whole channels like that. I just got Tivo to fix it as part of the Rovi changeover.
> 
> But just as bad is the missing HD tag on HD programming.


The HD flag has been unreliable for a long time. For TWC at least the vast majority of HD content has been missing the HD flag on the metadata for years now, when it was still Gracenote. I expect the only resolution we'll see to this problem is fewer SD channels will be available, our only recourse will be to uncheck SD channels where possible and avoid watching any SD content that gets recorded accidentally.


----------



## beryrinaldo

TonyD79 said:


> You were lucky. I had whole channels like that. I just got Tivo to fix it as part of the Rovi changeover.
> 
> But just as bad is the missing HD tag on HD programming.


Agreed. I wouldn't want to miss an HD show because of this. I guess I'm picky, I really just want the data to be accurate.


----------



## beryrinaldo

BobCamp1 said:


> I could twist your words (or take them out of context, like you did mine) and say that no movie can be in HD because it was technically recorded on film, and film has no pixels. You can take 35 mm film (movies, some TV shows) and remaster it into HD. Universal HD shows Hogan's Heroes and Monk in HD, and it looks good. But I know that's not what you meant.


One could argue that 35mm is higher resolution than HD (720p/1080i), but that is probably a "holy war" that I don't think is worth arguing. I expect the HD flag to tell me that it's higher resolution than original SD (480i). Upconverted/remastered TV shows that started as SD are tough for me to categorize as HD, but that is another arguable point -- I would not complain about those having the HD flag as long as it was on an HD channel. My main gripe is with movies (perhaps originally 35mm film, or digital HD/4k/8k) shown on SD channels with the HD flag.



BobCamp1 said:


> The point I was trying to make is that upconverted shows aren't common, and the "prefer HD only" selection in Wishlists would work better if it referred to the channel.


I generally agree with this as long it isn't an HD channel showing an SD show with sidebars.



BobCamp1 said:


> Actually, Tivo should be smart enough to automatically avoid recording the SD duplicates by default. You shouldn't need to eliminate the channel from "channels I receive".


Agree!


----------



## TonyD79

Space said:


> You know, it's funny... I've been seeing all your posts defending Rovi/TiVo and was wondering when you were going to pull out the "Gracenote makes mistakes too" card. Congrats on holding out so long...  Do you own stock in Rovi/TiVo? Just curious...


No. Just trying to be balanced. The new guide data is worse but it is wrong to claim gracenote had no problems.

I am far from a tivo fanboy. I chose content over style any day and would drop TiVo in a heartbeat if I didn't have a tree blocking my view of directv.

It is not a card. There are lots of issues with the new data but I choose to work with TiVo to get it fixed rather than moan that we had it so much better before. It was better but not perfect.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> I think it's ignored or something. I'm not sure. All I know is that I used to be able to go to a movie I knew would air soon and chose the "Create a WishList Search" and it would just work. On a side note, I notice the "Create a WishList Search" option is now missing for a lot of movies.


Where is that option found? I don't see it.


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> Where is that option found? I don't see it.


Find TV, Movies & Videos, Wishlist Searches, Create New Wishlist Search.

I've never used it.


----------



## slowbiscuit

BobCamp1 said:


> The point I was trying to make is that upconverted shows aren't common, and the "prefer HD only" selection in Wishlists would work better if it referred to the channel. Actually, Tivo should be smart enough to automatically avoid recording the SD duplicates by default. You shouldn't need to eliminate the channel from "channels I receive".


I agree that Tivo should be smarter about this, but it's another case of user laziness to not delete SD dupes IMO. Same with not using ARWLs instead of 1Ps for sports.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> Find TV, Movies & Videos, Wishlist Searches, Create New Wishlist Search. I've never used it.


I don't think that was what he was talking about since he said it was missing for a lot of movies.


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> I don't think that was what he was talking about since he said it was missing for a lot of movies.


If you search for a specific movie and it's not found, you are prompted to create a Wishlist Search.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> If you search for a specific movie and it's not found, you are prompted to create a Wishlist Search.


Ah. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## lpwcomp

TonyD79 said:


> It is not a card. There are lots of issues with the new data but I choose to work with TiVo to get it fixed rather than moan that we had it so much better before. It was better but not perfect.


Straw man. No one is claiming that Gracenote is/was perfect. It _*is/was*_ a whole lot better than this crap.


----------



## FitzAusTex

slowbiscuit said:


> I agree that Tivo should be smarter about this, but it's another case of user laziness to not delete SD dupes IMO. Same with not using ARWLs instead of 1Ps for sports.


Not using ARWLs instead of One Passes is not merely a matter of laziness. One Passes were very reliable under Gracenote, and had the benefit of weeding out possible undesirable matches from other channels. ARWLs, while useful, can be crazy complicated to achieve the same result, and the vast, vast majority of tivo users don't visit this website, and are not aware of their power.

For that matter, does tivo have user documentation available as to all the ways you can include and exclude keywords to build ARWLs? I'm pretty bright, and am sure I don't understand all that can be done with them. Net is that while I'll probably have to use them more than I already have been, they should not have to be used instead of One Passes, but we are where we currently are.


----------



## dchesney

Ever since update, the "loading info" portion of daily guide is taking about 3 hours at each download. And on top of that, doesn't download new guide info.


Yes, i have rebooted as well repeated guided set up, and had multiple convos with Tivo service. 
What the heck?
Anyone have any knowledge on when Tivo is going to address this? Or how to fix?

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## HerronScott

dchesney said:


> Ever since update, the "loading info" portion of daily guide is taking about 3 hours at each download. And on top of that, doesn't download new guide info.
> 
> Yes, i have rebooted as well repeated guided set up, and had multiple convos with Tivo service.
> What the heck?
> Anyone have any knowledge on when Tivo is going to address this? Or how to fix?


It would help if you post what model you have and how far out does your guide data go if it's not downloading new data. Note that I'm not seeing this here with our Roamio Pro and we have data going out to September 21st. The last normal connection was 10:34am this morning and not sure how long it took but it was done when I checked at 11:23am. Our S3's also have data going out to September 21st and they always take longer to load new daily data.

Scott


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

dchesney said:


> Ever since update, the "loading info" portion of daily guide is taking about 3 hours at each download. And on top of that, doesn't download new guide info.


How long ago was your switchover to Rovi Data?


----------



## JoeKustra

dchesney said:


> Ever since update, the "loading info" portion of daily guide is taking about 3 hours at each download. And on top of that, doesn't download new guide info.
> 
> Yes, i have rebooted as well repeated guided set up, and had multiple convos with Tivo service.
> What the heck?
> Anyone have any knowledge on when Tivo is going to address this? Or how to fix?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance


Are you watching the "Loading..." percentage? I've been watching on my Roamio and not seen your problem. Also, the times should be shown in System Information. Also notice the unusual times for Indexing. Something is wrong, but I never see any problem like yours. Usually the "Loading.." just skips to 99% or just stops.


----------



## atmuscarella

lpwcomp said:


> Straw man. No one is claiming that Gracenote is/was perfect. It _*is/was*_ a whole lot better than this crap.


While it is clear that some/many? people are having significant issues, some of us are not. If I was not reading all these posts I wouldn't even notice the change anymore, except my TiVos still on Gracenote don't have any data for several newer sub-stations and my Tivos with the new TiVo data do. Of course the way I use my TiVos is simpler than how many people use theirs as I am OTA only, don't watch sports or use search or wishlists.


----------



## slowbiscuit

FitzAusTex said:


> Not using ARWLs instead of One Passes is not merely a matter of laziness. One Passes were very reliable under Gracenote


Yep, and those days are gone. Create tons of 1Ps for sports if you want (and then micro-manage them) or create ARWLs and mostly forget about it. Your choice.


----------



## FitzAusTex

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep, and those days are gone. Create tons of 1Ps for sports if you want (and then micro-manage them) or create ARWLs and mostly forget about it. Your choice.


Yeah, mostly forget about the dozens of programs that get added to my to-do list that I definitely don't want to be recorded. Yeah, you're right, ARWLs definitely solve the problem.


----------



## moyekj

Another example of a series that won't record all episodes using a OnePass with Rovi data:
Spartan Race
Search shows 3 upcoming episodes. If you setup a OnePass based on 1 of the upcoming recordings the ToDo only gets 1, because each of the 3 upcoming episodes has a different seriesId. Not only that, but of course none of the episodes have Original Air Date. So only way to get these to record automatically is an ARWL for "Spartan Race" with New & Repeats for recording options.

It's so bad with Rovi data that essentially you need to use ARWL for many series and have "New & Repeats" to make sure you don't miss anything (at the expense of getting too many repeats in ToDo list).

OnePasses, which were already crippled version of the original Season Passes, have now become even less useful with Rovi data.


----------



## Scott J

Nickelodeon seems to be changing its programming strategy. They're apparently airing a 40-year-old Dutch movie about a mob boss who wants to have a gambler killed -- at least according to Rovi that's what they're airing. I'm going to lean toward this 2016 kids movie with the same title.


----------



## b_scott

Lol


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Things are not happy at TiVo. Friday party/layoffs? First, my forced connection failed at getting account status twice. Network diags passed. Then I went to online TiVo and it said my guide went to 9/21. All other items were correct. So I changed the box to wireless and nothing improved. My other box is at 9/20. So I went back to wireless bridge mode and called in again. Fails again. I get a glass of wine. I force again. It's happy. Guide (from System Info) is 9/21. BTW, it also filled in WSWBDT3 (Comet) which was all TBA. Only one 9/18 NFL 1pm game has teams. Guide hasn't extended to 9/21 yet, but it will soon. TWC still a day off. Also, the biggest mystery: all Video Providers got checked again. I will check the zipcode vs headend tomorrow. I need more wine.
> 
> Both my Roamio boxes are 17931/Mahanoy City. I play with my Premiere boxes.


My one Roamio now has listings out to the 21st. It connected to the service at 10:29AM. So the guide is updating. My other Roamio will connect later today around 4:30PM. I guess I will have to submit another ticket to get some of these channels removed that are no longer in our lineup. Maybe TiVo is only focusing on tickets that need channels added or corrected first and then focus on the other issues.

Also I have been getting a 500 server error trying to view the listings on www.TV.com


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> If you search for a specific movie and it's not found, you are prompted to create a Wishlist Search.


Yep that's it. Now though sometimes you aren't given that option. Even if you are you have to remember to set recording to repeats.

As far as I can tell the first aired date for movies is either when it was first available to stream or when it came out on DVD. It's not the movie's release date.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> Yep that's it. Now though sometimes you aren't given that option. Even if you are you have to remember to set recording to repeats.
> 
> As far as I can tell the first aired date for movies is either when it was first available to stream or when it came out on DVD. It's not the movie's release date.


Do you have an example of movie that has a first run data?


----------



## El Maestro

Is anyone seeing "No Information Available" for anything? Lots of TV series on many different networks are showing this for me, and it seems random--no apparent pattern to which shows/episodes have this and which ones don't. Examples include Dark Matter on SyFy both last night and next Friday's season finale.


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> Do you have an example of movie that has a first run data?


I found one the other day it was a movie from 2015, but had a "released" date of early 2016. I can't remember what movie it was though and all the ones I try looking at don't have a date on them, so I'm not sure what it was.

I do know I set up a WishList for "The Revanant (2015)", but even though it is airing next week, it didn't schedule because it is "not new". I had to schedule it manually.


----------



## moyekj

El Maestro said:


> Is anyone seeing "No Information Available" for anything? Lots of TV series on many different networks are showing this for me, and it seems random--no apparent pattern to which shows/episodes have this and which ones don't. Examples include Dark Matter on SyFy both last night and next Friday's season finale.


 Yup, description missing on my 2 recorded episodes of Dark Matter last night, and this coming Friday's episode in ToDo list also has no description. Big Bang Theory season premiere is another example of a show with no description.


----------



## Space

El Maestro said:


> Is anyone seeing "No Information Available" for anything? Lots of TV series on many different networks are showing this for me, and it seems random--no apparent pattern to which shows/episodes have this and which ones don't. Examples include Dark Matter on SyFy both last night and next Friday's season finale.


Funny, I was just noticing that with "Dark Matter" on my WMC box...
The following episodes all had an episode title and OAD but were missing a description:

"Kill Them All" recorded on 7/8 but had an incorrect OAD of 7/11
"We Were Family" recorded on 7/22
"Wish I'd Spaced You When I Had the Chance" recorded on 9/9
"Sometimes in Life You Don't Get to Choose" recorded on 9/9

The season finale next week has a description, but it is simply "The Season 2 finale."

All other episodes for this season had episode descriptions.

Which other shows are you seeing this with?


----------



## El Maestro

I'm seeing it on House Hunters Renovations on HGTV (new episodes tonight), Beachfront Bargain Hunt tonight on HGTV, Dateline Extra tonight on MSNBC, and Divine Design tonight on Ion. I don't watch these..just found them looking at the guide. One pattern is that these (and Dark Matter) are/were new episodes.


----------



## aaronwt

El Maestro said:


> Is anyone seeing "No Information Available" for anything? Lots of TV series on many different networks are showing this for me, and it seems random--no apparent pattern to which shows/episodes have this and which ones don't. Examples include Dark Matter on SyFy both last night and next Friday's season finale.


The titles right and the episode number is right. And it got recorded correctly for me.

So far in my use of my TiVos, things have been fine for me. All my recordings have been there.

But this afternoon I turned on my TiVo/KMTTG PC and noticed that it has been transferring dozens of recordings for some reason. Not sure if this is partly because I deleted several Terabytes of content a few weeks ago combined with the ROvi change. Since prior to the change I had deleted these shows on the PC and KMTTG did not try to transfer them again. But now KMTTG is transferring all this content again.

So far it's transferred 900GB of content since late afternoon and it's still going.


----------



## lpwcomp

aaronwt said:


> The titles right and the episode number is right. And it got recorded correctly for me.
> 
> So far in my use of my TiVos, things have been fine for me. All my recordings have been there.
> 
> But this afternoon I turned on my TiVo/KMTTG PC and noticed that it has been transferring dozens of recordings for some reason. Not sure if this is partly because I deleted several Terabytes of content a few weeks ago combined with the ROvi change. Since prior to the change I had deleted these shows on the PC and KMTTG did not try to transfer them again. But now KMTTG is transferring all this content again.
> 
> So far it's transferred 900GB of content since late afternoon and it's still going.


The problem is that the kmttg history is by programId. Anything that was on the TiVo when the "upgrade" happened was changed to Rovi data, so kmttg thinks they are different episodes.


----------



## Space

El Maestro said:


> I'm seeing it on House Hunters Renovations on HGTV (new episodes tonight), Beachfront Bargain Hunt tonight on HGTV, Dateline Extra tonight on MSNBC, and Divine Design tonight on Ion. I don't watch these..just found them looking at the guide. One pattern is that these (and Dark Matter) are/were new episodes.


Hmmm, well all those look fine in my WMC machine. They all have unique episode descriptions except for the 9/11 @8:30pm ET episode of "Divine Design" which has no episode specific info and just displays the generic series description. This is on "Ion Life" which is what I assume you meant as "Ion" does not seem to carry this show.


----------



## Worf

Yay, now I have problems in guide data on both TiVo AND WMC... History Channel Canada lacks any guide data beyond 3AM on the 19th (oddly, WMC gives me "History Channel Programming" from 3AM Monday to 3AM Tuesday, and 3AM Tuesday to 3AM Wednesday, then 3AM Wednesday to 4pm when the guide ends). TiVo gives me 3 more hours - 6AM Monday to 6AM Tuesday, 6AM Tuesday to 6AM Wednesday is "History Channel Programming". Also lots of "To be announced" scattered through both guides.

Nevermind the guide data only going another 10 days. The only good thing I got out of the WMC Rovi transition was instead of guide data ending on Wednesday/Thursday, it usually went to Friday at 4PM. Now it's back to the same old.

What I don't get is Rovi used to be TV Guide... considered THE reference back in the day...


----------



## Space

Worf said:


> ...
> What I don't get is Rovi used to be TV Guide... considered THE reference back in the day...


I actually think that may be part of the problem. With a paper magazine, you only include very limited data. All of those OADs, grouping of episodes in to series, assigning proper categories, etc. is all new stuff for the digital age and they just never fully caught up.


----------



## Mr Tony

I'm just disgusted that the Rovi guide is so jacked up. Tomorrow starts the new season (or new shows) and most of the syndicated stuff (or even network shows) have no info. It says "no information available" yet Gracenote (that my Series 3 is running on) has all the info. Some have a NEW label but most dont.

I posted this in the sports topic but NFL on FOX is jacked up. When a network has the DH the games are at noon and 3:25 Central. This has been going on for 4 years now (this will be the 5th). Gracenote has it right. Rovi shows noon and 3. Also on Wednesday it was noted that Minneapolis would NOT get the Dallas game and would get the Detroit/Indy game. Tivo Series 3 showed it right on Thursday. Roamio...sigh...even with the update at 2AM this morning STILL shows the wrong game listed.

Couple local shows ended their run last week. So tonight should be a paid program listed...Series 3? yup. Roamio? hell no

There are 2 syndicated shows starting on one of the stations. Pawn Stars tomorrow (at midnight and 12:30) and Last Man Standing on 9/19 at 5 & 5:30. Roamio shows Pawn Stars for this week correctly but wrong info next week. LMS isnt listed next week. Series 3 shows right.

Catch my drift? Rovi guide is horrible!!


----------



## Tivogre

At my in-laws' house this week-end. They have two adjacent channels (110 and 111) that swapped. One is CBS and one is ABC. The guide (and therefore the TiVo) thinks that the wrong shows are on the wiring channels. They missed several recordings. They have contacted their cable company and TiVo. No one seems to know what to do to get it fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I have a 1P for a show on game show network for new only.
it's recording them all. When I go into one of the shows on todo list it says:

Watch now from my shows:
Record Again

above 2 tells me Tivo knows it already recorded and is availble to watch, so why record again.
( I know probably generic info on show, but old guide seemed to handle it)

Then on right side by Show Icon says:

Not currently available to record
___________________________________

Other issue is that I have a 1P for MLB tonight. Toward the last days available, everything on MLB Channel after midnight is showing up as MLB tonight in 1 hour segments?
I know they pretty much show Quick Pitch from Midnight-- till AM. I haven't let it alone to see if it changes, I've just been deleting them.


----------



## slowbiscuit

FitzAusTex said:


> Yeah, mostly forget about the dozens of programs that get added to my to-do list that I definitely don't want to be recorded. Yeah, you're right, ARWLs definitely solve the problem.


They do for me, every single one I have works just like it did with TMS now that I have them all tweaked. But I'm not trying to record problematic stuff like baseball or CFB, it's all racing plus NFL football and PGA Tour. I watch CFB games live because there's always plenty to pick from.


----------



## FitzAusTex

I set a 1P for a new series about two weeks ago on HBO Go called High Maintenance. It airs this Friday. My 1P prior to rovi data had it set to record. Rovi data upgrade caused it to be removed from my to-do list. Set up another 1P for it, and now it is set to record. Old 1P shows no upcoming, while new 1P shows many upcoming. The fact that we can set up multiple 1Ps pretty much tells us all we need to know on this particular type of issue. 

I have about 100 1Ps. I wonder how many of them like GOT, Shameless, etc, will not work, when those new seasons come around. Perhaps this will get completely addressed in the coming weeks and months, but currently I'm pretty concerned about the reliability of one of the most important devices in my life (and I don't wear a pacemaker, and I'm not an air traffic controller, nor in charge of the nuclear codes, so I am trying to keep this in perspective).


----------



## Tolo90

Worf said:


> Yay, now I have problems in guide data on both TiVo AND WMC... History Channel Canada lacks any guide data beyond 3AM on the 19th (oddly, WMC gives me "History Channel Programming" from 3AM Monday to 3AM Tuesday, and 3AM Tuesday to 3AM Wednesday, then 3AM Wednesday to 4pm when the guide ends). TiVo gives me 3 more hours - 6AM Monday to 6AM Tuesday, 6AM Tuesday to 6AM Wednesday is "History Channel Programming". Also lots of "To be announced" scattered through both guides.
> 
> Nevermind the guide data only going another 10 days. The only good thing I got out of the WMC Rovi transition was instead of guide data ending on Wednesday/Thursday, it usually went to Friday at 4PM. Now it's back to the same old.
> 
> What I don't get is Rovi used to be TV Guide... considered THE reference back in the day...


If you are still using WMC, I recommend using a program called epg123 
http://epg123.garyan2.net/
It replaces the Rovi guide data in Windows Media Center, with the Zap2It/Tribune/Gracenote guide data, that we Tivo users used to have.
If you read the epg123_Guide.pdf on the above page, it gives a very good step by step description of how to install. WMC runs nearly identical to what you are accustomed, with a great guide tailored to you zip code. It took less than an hour for me to download and install/setup with epg123. I live in an area where i recieve all channels via translator towers, and Rovi never did understand that, Gracenote does.

You do have to subscribe to the Gracenote data via http://schedulesdirect.org
It is free for the first 30 days then $6 for 2 months, or $25 for a year. 
I did the 2 months in the hope that Tivo might get the Rovi data sorted out by then, if not going back to WMC till my old Win7 computer dies.


----------



## DaveLessnau

I don't know if this is a problem with the new Guide data or with the TiVo software. I just turned on the television and brought up the Guide. There sat a movie (playing and halfway through its one available showing in the current two weeks of Guide data) that I'd been waiting to see: "Captain America: The Winter Soldier." I have a Wishlist for Science Fiction/Fantasy shows. It's not listed there. I also have a Wishlist for Movies. It's not listed there. If I Search for the title manually, it shows up. Looking at its information, it's categorized as Action Adventure and Sci-Fi. I don't see anything specific about being a Movie, but I hit the record button and it says "This movie is currently recording." So, it seems to know it's a movie and should have shown up in both of those Wishlists mentioned above.

This is unbelievable. The whole point of TiVo is the Guide data and being able to find and record shows based on it in Wishlists and SPs. Now, I can't trust it at all. I've been a TiVo customer for over 17 years and I'm ready to throw in the towel.


----------



## dishrich

unclehonkey said:


> I'm just disgusted that the Rovi guide is so jacked up. Tomorrow starts the new season (or new shows) and most of the syndicated stuff (or even network shows) have no info. It says "no information available" yet Gracenote (that my Series 3 is running on) has all the info. Some have a NEW label but most dont.


Yep, a LOT of the new syndicated stuff on my local stations has just generic show info crap...while the very SAME channels on my DISH EPG's is completely up-to-date for this entire (new) WEEK! Even just tried a new connection to Tivo, with no results. I guess I should be thankful I (also) have second, convenient way of finding shows, via my Hopper receivers. (but honestly, I prefer recording on my Roamio's with the quick play feature)

As the last poster mentioned, now you can't even half-ass trust your Tivo to get (all) your SP's reliably anymore...especially when they *were* pretty much the gold standard in DVR reliability.


----------



## FitzAusTex

dishrich said:


> Yep, a LOT of the new syndicated stuff on my local stations has just generic show info crap...while the very SAME channels on my DISH EPG's is completely up-to-date for this entire (new) WEEK! Even just tried a new connection to Tivo, with no results. I guess I should be thankful I (also) have second, convenient way of finding shows, via my Hopper receivers. (but honestly, I prefer recording on my Roamio's with the quick play feature)
> 
> As the last poster mentioned, now you can't even half-ass trust your Tivo to get (all) your SP's reliably anymore...especially when they *were* pretty much the gold standard in DVR reliability.


My buddy has a Hopper and I've been using use the Android Dish app to spot check his guide on my tablet just to make sure I'm not imagining that the rovi data is terrible. Nope, I'm not concocting it in my head. Simply amazing to "remember" what things used to look like only a week ago.

Missing descriptions, missing OADs, annoying descriptions when there are descriptions (particularly for movies), jacked up series IDs, missing recordings, multiple recordings of the same show when there is a season/episode, no G/PG/PG-13/R ratings for 95% of movies.

Sure, yes, I seem to have most of what should be recording over the next 12 days in my to-do, which is obviously what's most important, but I can discern a whole lot less about shows/movies when I peruse the guide. I'm used to doing that to spontaneously add this and that to my to-do list, and now it's so much harder.

Which major MSOs or providers, besides Tivo, use Rovi data, cause I pity their poor customers for having this turd burger for months or years. I guess ignorance is bliss.


----------



## dustyz

This has been the worst. I've had a OTA Premiere for several years now, and loved it. This guide update has been a pain to deal with, and I've yet to get anywhere. 

Since the update, 90% of my channels don't have any guide data. It's been over a week now, and I've run the guided setup at least twice. I've missed a ton of recordings, and spontaneous browsing is pointless without a guide. I'm in an odd location, and Tivo now thinks I get channels I don't and doesn't show channels I do get. Some of the guide info is wrong for the channels where it does appear too. Everything worked fine until the update.

What's the status, and does anyone have direct contact info to get this resolved?


----------



## Tolo90

dustyz said:


> This has been the worst. I've had a OTA Premiere for several years now, and loved it. This guide update has been a pain to deal with, and I've yet to get anywhere.
> 
> Since the update, 90% of my channels don't have any guide data. It's been over a week now, and I've run the guided setup at least twice. I've missed a ton of recordings, and spontaneous browsing is pointless without a guide. I'm in an odd location, and Tivo now thinks I get channels I don't and doesn't show channels I do get. Some of the guide info is wrong for the channels where it does appear too. Everything worked fine until the update.
> 
> What's the status, and does anyone have direct contact info to get this resolved?


I have posted to the Tivo troubleshooting forum, lineup problem page, two chats (gee we are sorry)

I live in northern utah where i get all my channels via translator, I live where i can recieve both Salt Lake Utah and Pocatello Idaho channels. Using my zip as 84333 i get guide data for Salt Lake channels only, and the data is not for the frequencies i actualy recieve the channels on. I posted several times on the lineup problem page, with not fix in sight. Been without guide data for the channels i actualy recieve for 8 days now. Aparently Rovi thinks the world is flat or TV signals can pass thru mountains. This is the same problem i had in WMC (Windows Media Center) when Microsoft switched to Rovi. Have little hope this will get resolved any time soon.


----------



## King3pj

In the past I have gone to websites like Rotten Tomatoes to look up their Fall TV guide to see what new shows were coming and read their descriptions. I would then use the Tivo app on my iPad to search for the shows that interested me and create OnePasses for them. 

One of the things I really liked about my Roamio was that Tivo had these new shows in their database so I could create all my OnePasses for the Fall in one sitting even if they weren't in the 2 week guide yet. This wasn't possible on my old Dish Hopper system. 

Unfortunately this Tivo advantage seems to be gone since the switch to Rovi. I tried to search for the new shows I found in the Fall TV guide last week from the Tivo iPad app and the only shows it was able to find were the ones that were going to air in the next week or two. The Tivo database no longer seems to have info for shows that have not made it to the guide yet. It seems to behave just like a Hopper now. 

Normally this probably wouldn't be such a big deal but since Tivo has done such a good job of making skip mode available on just about everything I watch I never see promos for upcoming shows anymore. It looks like I will have to set reminders for each of the new shows I want to catch in my calendar app so I don't forget to make OnePasses once they are in the guide. I really liked being able to sit down with a Fall TV preview and do it all in one sitting though.


----------



## thyname

King3pj said:


> Unfortunately this Tivo advantage seems to be gone since the switch to Rovi. I tried to search for the new shows I found in the Fall TV guide last week from the Tivo iPad app and the only shows it was able to find were the ones that were going to air in the next week or two. The Tivo database no longer seems to have info for shows that have not made it to the guide yet. It seems to behave just like a Hopper now.


I tried to do the same thing through my iPad TiVo app, and was able to create OnePasses for the new shows that were not in the guide yet. This is completely possible. In other words, OnePass can be created, even if there is nothing under "Upcoming shows". Pretty positive about this, on several new shows. The only downside is that I could not pick the channel, only "all channels" was available, which is OK with me, as long as I set it at "new only".


----------



## FitzAusTex

King3pj said:


> In the past I have gone to websites like Rotten Tomatoes to look up their Fall TV guide to see what new shows were coming and read their descriptions. I would then use the Tivo app on my iPad to search for the shows that interested me and create OnePasses for them.
> 
> One of the things I really liked about my Roamio was that Tivo had these new shows in their database so I could create all my OnePasses for the Fall in one sitting even if they weren't in the 2 week guide yet. This wasn't possible on my old Dish Hopper system.
> 
> Unfortunately this Tivo advantage seems to be gone since the switch to Rovi. I tried to search for the new shows I found in the Fall TV guide last week from the Tivo iPad app and the only shows it was able to find were the ones that were going to air in the next week or two. The Tivo database no longer seems to have info for shows that have not made it to the guide yet. It seems to behave just like a Hopper now.
> 
> Normally this probably wouldn't be such a big deal but since Tivo has done such a good job of making skip mode available on just about everything I watch I never see promos for upcoming shows anymore. It looks like I will have to set reminders for each of the new shows I want to catch in my calendar app so I don't forget to make OnePasses once they are in the guide. I really liked being able to sit down with a Fall TV preview and do it all in one sitting though.


I concur that new shows that I am interested in that are set to premiere within the next 3 to 6 months no longer show up in search, and one in particular that I set a One Pass for a few months ago, High Maintenance, isn't set to record anymore on Friday. I had to create a new 1P. Fairly sure the 1P I found and created using search and set up months ago for Westworld won't record either. Guessing the series ID is different for these previously set 1Ps for new series under Gracenote, than the series ID Rovi is using.


----------



## King3pj

thyname said:


> I tried to do the same thing through my iPad TiVo app, and was able to create OnePasses for the new shows that were not in the guide yet. This is completely possible. In other words, OnePass can be created, even if there is nothing under "Upcoming shows". Pretty positive about this, on several new shows. The only downside is that I could not pick the channel, only "all channels" was available, which is OK with me, as long as I set it at "new only".


What you are describing is exactly how it worked in the past for me and that's all I'm looking for now.

Maybe it's just a problem with my specific account. I posted a thread last week describing how the iOS app no longer works for scheduling recordings when I am outside of my home on either my iPhone or iPad.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=543195

It appears to work normally when I am at home but when I create a OnePass it doesn't follow the defaults I changed in the settings on my Roamio like it used to (recordings only, new episodes only, keep at most all episodes).

I have since found out that the app will work from outside of my home if I delete it and reinstall. Unfortunately it only works for that session so I have to reinstall the app every single time I want to use it.


----------



## King3pj

FitzAusTex said:


> I concur that new shows that I am interested in that are set to premiere within the next 3 to 6 months no longer show up in search, and one in particular that I set a One Pass for a few months ago, High Maintenance, isn't set to record anymore on Friday. I had to create a new 1P. Fairly sure the 1P I found and created using search and set up months ago for Westworld won't record either. Guessing the series ID is different for these previously set 1Ps for new series under Gracenote, than the series ID Rovi is using.


So maybe I'm not crazy. Westworld on HBO is one of the shows I searched for too. I get no results when I search for it to make a OnePass for this Fall. This also happened with several other shows I searched for.


----------



## thyname

King3pj said:


> So maybe I'm not crazy. Westworld on HBO is one of the shows I searched for too. I get no results when I search for it to make a OnePass for this Fall. This also happened with several other shows I searched for.


Westworld does not come up on "search" for me either. This is on my Bolt with Verizon FIOS.

I only set up new fall series on my Roamio OTA (local channels only - the big four). To give you an example, here are the shows that I was able to set a OnePass, although they are not showing on guide (not available under "to do"):

Timeless
The Excorcist
Prison Break (yes - new series on this)
Designated Survivor
Bull
MacGyver
Chicago PD (new episodes)

I can post a screenshot from my iPhone if you want.


----------



## lpwcomp

You've been able to create a 1P for shows notyet in the guide for a good while. I wanna say 2 years+ but I am not sure.


----------



## FitzAusTex

As I said above, was able to set Westworld (and High Maintenance) 1P a few months ago, but had to do a new 1P for H.M., since any Upcoming was no longer found on original 1P. Both H.M.1Ps have same exact artwork, but only new one is set to record on Friday, or has Upcoming listed. Assume my old Westworld 1P, will need to be recreated, too.


----------



## mattyro7878

Oh boy! Nevada vs Notre Dame football today! According to Rovi , it is new and only 2 hours. WTF? Sportschannel NY / Cox in CT


----------



## rainwater

mattyro7878 said:


> Oh boy! Nevada vs Notre Dame football today! According to Rovi , it is new and only 2 hours. WTF? Sportschannel NY / Cox in CT


My TiVo records 12 hours of baseball a day because it doesn't know the difference between new and repeat so that is no shocker. Given how College Football and the NFL went this past weekend, Rovi doesn't know:
a) The teams actually playing on a specific channel
b) How long the game lasts

It is pretty crazy considering NFL game times have been standard for many years now. Rovi gives football games anywhere between 2 hours and 4 hours as the duration. They probably flip a coin to decide for each game.


----------



## Alan Gordon

I woke up this morning to find my TiVo Roamio showing "To Be Announced" on every channel for the foreseeable future.

I deleted all program information and forced a connection. Still the same...


Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## lpwcomp

mattyro7878 said:


> Oh boy! Nevada vs Notre Dame football today! According to Rovi , it is new and only 2 hours. WTF? Sportschannel NY / Cox in CT


You do realize that game was played Saturday and that this is probably a condensed version?


----------



## Tolo90

Alan Gordon said:


> I woke up this morning to find my TiVo Roamio showing "To Be Announced" on every channel for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I deleted all program information and forced a connection. Still the same...
> 
> Anybody else seeing this?


I have been like that for 9 days now. Scroll back thru this post and other on this forum, to find my other posts. Go to Tivo page sign in to their lineup problem page and their trouble shooting forum and post your problem. Maybe they will understand how bad the Rovi data is for most of us. Especialy if you live in more remote areas, or get your channels via translator tower.

The only work around is to go to your Channels Scan for channels, then to Channel list, only select the channels with "*" by them, the channels you recieve, then do manual one pass recordings for all the shows you want to record. You will have to get the program listing via local news paper or go to the Zap2It site and print out a listing. Back to 1960 tech!!!!!!

If you do not uncheck the channels that Rovi thinks you get, any manual recordings will get automaticaly changed to what Rovi thinks you recieve!

In manual record you can not edit them after the fact, and you cannot add your own description.

I am thinking that if this doesn't get resolved soon i will put my Tivo on ebay. And start looking for a box that still uses Gracenote guide data. In the mean time i have resurected my WMC Win7 computer, to get better guide data.


----------



## mattyro7878

of corse the game was Saturday. and since this is the first time it is being replayed it is "new"...I guess. Speaking of selling Bolts, one cannot sell a Bolt if the free year is about to or has expired can one? I would think Tivo would prevent that.


----------



## thyname

mattyro7878 said:


> Speaking of selling Bolts, one cannot sell a Bolt if the free year is about to or has expired can one? I would think Tivo would prevent that.


Why not?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Tolo90 said:


> I have been like that for 9 days now. Scroll back thru this post and other on this forum, to find my other posts. Go to Tivo page sign in to their lineup problem page and their trouble shooting forum and post your problem. Maybe they will understand how bad the Rovi data is for most of us. Especialy if you live in more remote areas, or get your channels via translator tower.
> 
> The only work around is to go to your Channels Scan for channels, then to Channel list, only select the channels with "*" by them, the channels you recieve, then do manual one pass recordings for all the shows you want to record. You will have to get the program listing via local news paper or go to the Zap2It site and print out a listing. Back to 1960 tech!!!!!!


My issue isn't with the Rovi data. I had Rovi data yesterday. Today, it's gone...


----------



## DaveLessnau

More information regarding yesterday's complaint of "Captain America: The Winter Soldier" not showing up in various Wishlists. First, it's definitely tagged as a Movie since the partial recording I made shows up in the Movie category. Second, today's download added four additional showings of the movie (on the 22nd, 24th, and 25th of Sept). None of those are showing up under my Movies Wishlist or my Science Fiction wishlist even though the guide data indicates it's tagged correctly and should be picked up by both of those.


----------



## BobCamp1

HarperVision said:


> I understood your point, and wasn't replying to that, just the "technically HD" part, which is why I only quoted that snipped out part.
> 
> Peace Bro, I wasn't attacking you personally at all. I was just clarifying a false statement for future purposes.


I understand! But when I watch an upconverted program and set the DVR to "native", the TV tells me it's in 720p or 1080i. The TV does not show the resolution as 480i or 480p. So the TV is in "HD mode" (for lack of a better term), hence the content being shown is in HD. If the original content was not in HD, I don't think anybody cares that much. Some people do. I think given the problems with the guide data and the odds of missing a recording that *is* in HD, the HD tag should go by channel.

FYI, BBCA just showed Star Trek TOS in HD because it was recorded in film, and it looked good. The "HD" tag was properly set.

Also FYI, it's not much of a down conversion from 1080i to 720p. In fact, 720p is better for sports and fast moving action. I've heard there's a 10% loss in data. People should be more concerned with the amount of compression that is used. I have a 1080i channel (CW) with a data rate of 5 Mbps. ESPN is at 720p at 14 Mbps. Guess which one looks a lot better?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

I just noticed that any 1P setup previously for "Survivor" will NOT record "Survivor: Millenials vs Generation X" set to begin next week!


----------



## thyname

I just noticed that any 1Pass setup previously for "girls" will NOT record "girls gone wild" set to begin next week


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

thyname said:


> I just noticed that any 1Pass setup previously for "girls" will NOT record "girls gone wild" set to begin next week


Your attempt at humor is not appropriate.

In the past the 1P setup for "Survivor" would record all the various seasons of the show regardless of what the subtitle name was. This is not how things are working going forward with ROVI data.


----------



## splat101

I know the feeling of everyone who has lost their guide data. Ive been without guide data since 7/24/2016. 
Heres a little background, I have a small cable provider, that doesnt believe in providing anyone with their channel line, except customers. So any lineup changes, I usually have to submit.

Well, at some point zap2it (Tribune Media) decided to swap the digital channels with the analog, which basically removed all channels for all of my TiVos,since almost all channels for my provider are still analog. Ive been trying to work with TiVo to get the channel lineup fixed, but since they were so close to switching over, I dont think anyone at TiVo and/or Tribune Media cared to do anything. 
So at this point, Im hoping that the switch over to Rovi happens as quickly as possible, because, its been more than a month without any working TiVos at my house


----------



## morac

Guide data for some channels and shows have disappeared, being replaced with "To Be Announced". For example, The Late Show and The Tonight Show are no "To Be Announced" for the rest of the week. 

Other shows have changed from having generic data to being simply wrong. For example @Midnight is now "Comedy Central Programming" for every of the dozens of airing daily. That seems to indicate the actual series ID changed.


----------



## keenanSR

Maybe the TiVo folks told Rovi to shove it, they're going back to Gracenote.


----------



## HarperVision

Alan Gordon said:


> I woke up this morning to find my TiVo Roamio showing "To Be Announced" on every channel for the foreseeable future. I deleted all program information and forced a connection. Still the same... Anybody else seeing this?


I had this when I first got the new former Rovi, now TiVo, guide data. I tried all that too and the only thing that got it to work properly was doing a "Repeat Guided Setup".



BobCamp1 said:


> I understand! But when I watch an upconverted program and set the DVR to "native", the TV tells me it's in 720p or 1080i. The TV does not show the resolution as 480i or 480p. So the TV is in "HD mode" (for lack of a better term), *hence the content being shown is in HD.* If the original content was not in HD, I don't think anybody cares that much. Some people do......


Oh ok, so when I had my TAW Rock+ video processor and I input my 480i DVDs into it via SDI and scaled it up to 1080p for my projector, that made my 480i DVDs suddenly "HD" then? Gotcha. 

The ONLY reason it's showing as "HD" in native mode is because that 480i content is being upconverted at the master control headend and not in your home. It's NOT HD no matter how you try to spin it. Just give up and admit it, geez.



BobCamp1 said:


> ........ Also FYI, it's not much of a down conversion from 1080i to 720p. In fact, 720p is better for sports and fast moving action. I've heard there's a 10% loss in data. People should be more concerned with the amount of compression that is used. I have a 1080i channel (CW) with a data rate of 5 Mbps. ESPN is at 720p at 14 Mbps. Guess which one looks a lot better?


That's not true. 1080i has the same "resolution" as 1080p. It's only the frame/refresh rate that's different. I keep having to rehash that fact here and many people make that mistake. What 1080i relies on is its deinterlacing and the quality of it to recreate the original 60 frames/sec. If done properly, which nowadays any processor worth its salt does, then 1080i is indistinguishable from 1080p.

Yes, given the limited bandwidth at the time they were developed, 720p was better than 1080i for sports and motion. That's not the case now with the quality of deinterlacing. Those were chosen because they were similar in size for the allotted bandwidth. It may only be a 10% loss of transmitted data, but it's a LOT bigger loss of the image's true spatial resolution, as explained above.

I agree that compression also plays a factor, but you're comparing apples to oranges. All things being equal, in this case transmission bandwidth data rate, then 1080i at 14Mbps is clearly better and noticeable than 720p, also at 14Mbps.

Your comparison is like saying my Hyundai Accent driving on a highway at 70 MPH means it's a better car than my Corvette driving on the same highway stuck behind a truck going 40 MPH. The Corvette is ALWAYS better, but external factors and conditions can affect the end result. All things being equal, the Corvette always wins!


----------



## schmegs

Alan Gordon said:


> My issue isn't with the Rovi data. I had Rovi data yesterday. Today, it's gone...


I noticed this too today. Only some of my channels have this, but that includes ABC(!). On Charter in the Los Angeles market, so we're not talking about a small town, small cable provider thing. What the hell is going on at TiVo???


----------



## delgadobb

thyname said:


> I just noticed that any 1Pass setup previously for "girls" will NOT record "girls gone wild" set to begin next week





BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> Your attempt at humor is not appropriate.
> 
> In the past the 1P setup for "Survivor" would record all the various seasons of the show regardless of what the subtitle name was. This is not how things are working going forward with ROVI data.


While I'm sure you are correct about "Survivor" & don't mean to disrespect that, I dunno ... I thought the "girls gone wild" comment was pretty funny.

With all the headaches we're having during the Rovi switchover, a little levity may go a long way ...

I'm kind of dreading my next connection(s) & hope I don't get the 'To Be Announced' virus  One of my movie channels is already like this & has been for some time.

Is anyone else having guide data problems on multiple movie channels? I can't count all the movies recorded incorrectly since the switchover. Some investigation has led me to believe that Tivo is using guide data for the East Coast version of some movie channels here in the Pacific time zone (I am in Las Vegas on Cox Communications.) Some of the movies are staggered 3 hrs - I found out by accident that The Omega Man aired 3 hrs before I scheduled it to record since I recorded an earlier movie that caught part of it (on 1223 THMXHDP - Thriller MAX). The Omega Man is a favorite movie of mine & I've been patiently waiting for it to show up in HD on a movie channel so I can get a commercial-free recording to keep & re-watch. I reported it several days ago after the first botched recording but nothing changed - my fear is they won't show it again anytime soon.


----------



## Icarus

My old wishlist search for "Survivor" is no longer working, but the guide data for Survivor is there on 9/21. I tried changing the category to match what I thought it said in the guide data (All/Interests/Reality) and the only matching shows was something called Primal Survivor on some cable channel.

Any ideas? I gave up and created a 1P from the guide entry on 9/21, but that only works for the current season. It won't work when they change the name again for the next season.

I had the wishlist setup as Title keyword: Survivor with some category that seemed to work well with the old guide data. It didn't match "Primal Survivor".

-David


----------



## atmuscarella

HarperVision said:


> Oh ok, so when I had my TAW Rock+ video processor and I input my 480i DVDs into it via SDI and scaled it up to 1080p for my projector, that made my 480i DVDs suddenly "HD" then? Gotcha.
> 
> The ONLY reason it's showing as "HD" in native mode is because that 480i content is being upconverted at the master control headend and not in your home. It's NOT HD no matter how you try to spin it. Just give up and admit it, geez.


There are those rare (very rare) cases where they have gone back and developed an HD version of an old TV show/movie by remastering the original film. The original Star Trek is the best example of this, and I would certainly call the result HD content. Other than that I agree up-scaling is up-scaling and it should not be considered HD content. I wonder how much of this B.S is going to go on when UHD goes mainstream.


----------



## senorgregster

This is so frustrating. Gone from a great experience to one that is way below the Comcast/FiOS boxes.


----------



## Icarus

senorgregster said:


> This is so frustrating. Gone from a great experience to one that is way below the Comcast/FiOS boxes.


I agree .. tivo is only as good as the guide data.

I guess we'll find out how committed Rovi is.

-David


----------



## mdavej

Just as Rovi seemed to be making progress, the guide data has gotten significantly worse in the past week or so. Far more is now generic or missing entirely, not to mention the shorter number of days of guide data. I wonder if they are diverting resources to work on other issues.

So far we have exactly the same issues as WMC had with no resolution. Rovi only goes so far with their fixes (correcting a few lineup issues) and simply ignores the hard ones (correct OADs, correct season/episode numbers, categories/genres, etc.) just as they did with WMC. My hope that it would be better with Tivo cracking the whip is fading.


----------



## natallica

I have a S1 for a syndicated show that has 3 episodes per day set to record in my ToDo List even though if I explore the show it says there aren't any episodes available for the next 2 weeks. Letting TiVo record those episodes has it recording a completely different show.

Between this and all of the shows without any actual episode info filling up my ToDo List, I'm ready to pull my hair out.


----------



## keenanSR

mdavej said:


> Just as Rovi seemed to be making progress, the guide data has gotten significantly worse in the past week or so. Far more is now generic or missing entirely, not to mention the shorter number of days of guide data. I wonder if they are diverting resources to work on other issues.
> 
> So far we have exactly the same issues as WMC had with no resolution. Rovi only goes so far with their fixes (correcting a few lineup issues) and simply ignores the hard ones (correct OADs, correct season/episode numbers, categories/genres, etc.) just as they did with WMC. My hope that it would be better with Tivo cracking the whip is fading.


It is just like WMC, maybe even worse.


----------



## worachj

natallica said:


> I have a S1 for a syndicated show that has 3 episodes per day set to record in my ToDo List even though if I explore the show it says there aren't any episodes available for the next 2 weeks. Letting TiVo record those episodes has it recording a completely different show.
> 
> Between this and all of the shows without any actual episode info filling up my ToDo List, I'm ready to pull my hair out.


TiVo Series1 DVRs will not be compatible with new guide data! 
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542602


----------



## Shmooh

I just noticed the same problem with the 'To Be Announced' entries. Everything was fine yesterday - I had actually checked the scheduled recordings around 8pm. Just checked at lunch today, and noticed that some recordings that were scheduled are now not (The Late Show and @midnight are the ones I noticed - there may be others). My Roamio connected to the TiVo service this morning.

If you start looking through the guide, you'll notice lots more of these 'To Be Announced' entries. Some may affect you, some may not, but they're all over the place, many on very popular primetime shows.

I *ALSO* noticed that on some channels for some shows, there are guide items like 'Comedy Central Programming' or 'SyFy Programming' instead of the shows. It's additionally odd because despite the guide data showing an hour or half-hour show, the duration in the description says '24 hours', which is clearly incorrect.

This is a new phenomenon. My Roamio updated to the Rovi guide data about a week ago, and other than the generally inferior program descriptions that many have commented on, everything seemed to be working fine. My guess is something severe got corrupted in Rovi's guide data yesterday and it's now rolling out to everybody.

Needless to say, this is an extremely bad thing (relatively speaking) to happen right before the fall TV season gets underway. I suspect many people don't even know when many of the various new shows they might want to check out are going to be on. As others have said, the TiVo is really only as good as the guide data. The Rovi switchover was a noticeable downgrade but still arguably passable. This is completely unacceptable given the nature of the product.

*Has anybody contacted TiVo about this?*


----------



## rainwater

Shmooh said:


> *Has anybody contacted TiVo about this?*


Yes. They will tell you to run guided setup. Then they will tell you to fill out the online form and they will pass it along to Rovi at some point.

You would need a thousand line spreadsheet instead of their crappy form to send the issues to TiVo.


----------



## HarperVision

atmuscarella said:


> There are those rare (very rare) cases where they have gone back and developed an HD version of an old TV show/movie by remastering the original film. The original Star Trek is the best example of this, and I would certainly call the result HD content. Other than that I agree up-scaling is up-scaling and it should not be considered HD content. I wonder how much of this B.S is going to go on when UHD goes mainstream.


That isn't what we're talking about. We've already established that 35mm+ film is effectively HD resolution already. You're saying they went back to the master film copy and made an HD video copy from it. What we are talking about is if you took one of the old SD TV video copies of the old series at 480i that was originally broadcast and just upconverted it to 720p/1080i HD, either at the headend or in your home. Not a professional telecine from the master stock in a film studio!


----------



## lpwcomp

natallica said:


> I have a S1 for a syndicated show that has 3 episodes per day set to record in my ToDo List even though if I explore the show it says there aren't any episodes available for the next 2 weeks. Letting TiVo record those episodes has it recording a completely different show.
> 
> Between this and all of the shows without any actual episode info filling up my ToDo List, I'm ready to pull my hair out.





worachj said:


> TiVo Series1 DVRs will not be compatible with new guide data!
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542602


I think that what was actually intended was SP or 1P rather than S1.


----------



## FitzAusTex

If you do a search on To Be Announced there is a shocking number of matches/View other showings.

On a different topic, I knew I relied on OAD significantly, but this past week has beyond affirmed that belief. I watch nearly exclusively the less popular sports (in the USA) - soccer, tennis, Formula One, volleyball, track, gymnastics swimming, diving, and given that many of these are rarely live, it's really important to know if it is even from this week, or from last January. I reckon the popular sports in the USA will continue to improve, but I'm not confident for many of the sports I watch. Rovi data completely sucks given what I typically record.

And I can't believe Rovi is/has been getting away with 95% of movies (on premiums) having No Rating. Screws up Parental Controls, and you'd think there would be regulatory/legal implications with this.


----------



## L David Matheny

morac said:


> Guide data for some channels and shows have disappeared, being replaced with "To Be Announced". For example, The Late Show and The Tonight Show are no "To Be Announced" for the rest of the week.
> 
> Other shows have changed from having generic data to being simply wrong. For example @Midnight is now "Comedy Central Programming" for every of the dozens of airing daily. That seems to indicate the actual series ID changed.


I'm OTA only, and I also see To Be Announced listings sprinkled through my Roamio's guide (OTA). For example, for the rest of this week: Dr Oz is replaced by To Be Announced, and the Tonight Show and Late Night are together replaced by one To Be Announced that ends at 2:06am. TV.com seems to have the same error, while TVguide.com doesn't even show my local NBC station (using the correct market). Zap2It is correct.

My Roamio lists On The Money for 9am Sunday on my local Fox station (correctly), but it also lists it on my local CBS station, which I'm sure is incorrect. TV.com is similarly incorrect, but Zap2It lists CBS News Sunday Morning on the CBS station. And many shows are scheduled to record multiple times because (presumably) the listings lack season and episode information.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Mine shows TBA this Thursday where Thursday Night Football should be on CBS.


----------



## aaronwt

FitzAusTex said:


> Mine shows TBA this Thursday where Thursday Night Football should be on CBS.


Thursday night Football is scheduled to be recorded for me this Thursday on CBS. And next week's is also scheduled.

Although I thought they were alternating between NBC and CBS?

Edit: it also shows up in the guide for the next two weeks. No TBA showing.


----------



## Space

mdavej said:


> Just as Rovi seemed to be making progress, the guide data has gotten significantly worse in the past week or so. Far more is now generic or missing entirely, not to mention the shorter number of days of guide data. I wonder if they are diverting resources to work on other issues.
> 
> So far we have exactly the same issues as WMC had with no resolution. Rovi only goes so far with their fixes (correcting a few lineup issues) and simply ignores the hard ones (correct OADs, correct season/episode numbers, categories/genres, etc.) just as they did with WMC. My hope that it would be better with Tivo cracking the whip is fading.


Yep. As for making some progress and then reverting back again, this is SOP for Rovi it seems.

With the WMC cutover to Rovi, one if the issues were that some channels had no episode specific info (ESI) on any of the shows. They would eventually fix that problem, with shows starting to have ESI, but then a week later, it was back to no ESI again. This happened several times and I am not quite sure if they completely fixed it on these channels (since I don't monitor this anymore and don't watch the channels involved).

There were other channels that did not have ESI (while Gracenote did), but I guess no one ever complained about it (or their complaints were ignored) because they were never fixed.

Another thing about Rovi is that if you report a problem, and you are fortunate enough to get it fixed, that is the ONLY thing they fix. If there is a channel were some shows have ESI and some don't and you tell them a few of the shows that don't have ESI, they will fix those shows, but leave the ones you didn't mention with no ESI. You would think they would be proactive and say "oh, these shows are missing ESI, let me look at the other shows on this channel as well and fix those too", nope, they do the minimal amount of work required to fix it, and then don't even make sure it remains fixed.



keenanSR said:


> It is just like WMC, maybe even worse.


I think it is worse not only because of the larger scope of users, but they are also having more problems with the "To Be Announced" all over the guide. Don't get me wrong, we had that too (and still do) but it wasn't for as many shows or shows that were on major networks.
I am not seeing this TBA issue on WMC, so I'm thinking it may be a problem specific to the import of data on the TiVo (also don't see it on tvguide.com, other than the normal ones seen scattered about on various channels).


----------



## rainwater

Space said:


> I am not seeing this TBA issue on WMC, so I'm thinking it may be a problem specific to the import of data on the TiVo (also don't see it on tvguide.com, other than the normal ones seen scattered about on various channels).


It is hard to see on tvguide.com because it looks like the previous program just extends into the TBA area. But it is in the same places on tvguide as it is on TiVo.


----------



## Space

rainwater said:


> It is hard to see on tvguide.com because it looks like the previous program just extends into the TBA area. But it is in the same places on tvguide as it is on TiVo.


I think the problem may be just with certain local stations, because I am not seeing some of the same things being reported in my lineup on tvguide.com.


----------



## rainwater

Space said:


> I think the problem may be just with certain local stations, because I am not seeing some of the same things being reported in my lineup on tvguide.com.


Its on USAHD, BravoHD, CNBCHD, AMCHD, OxygenHD, MTVHD, etc. The list goes on and on. Those are national channels, not affiliates or regional networks. Just scroll through the guide a few hours and you will see TBA or "USAHD Programming", etc. Even affiliate channels like NBC are missing both late night shows for the rest of this week.

Note: You will never see TBA on tvguide.com. The previous program just extends where the TBA is.


----------



## Space

rainwater said:


> Its on USAHD, BravoHD, CNBCHD, AMCHD, OxygenHD, MTVHD, etc. The list goes on and on. Those are national channels, not affiliates or regional networks. Just scroll through the guide a few hours and you will see TBA or "USAHD Programming", etc. Even affiliate channels like NBC are missing both late night shows for the rest of this week.
> 
> Note: You will never see TBA on tvguide.com. The previous program just extends where the TBA is.


Nope, not seeing that. Can you give me some specific examples? Is this problem viewable on tvguide.com (a search for "USAHD Programming" returns nothing)


----------



## brandenwan

Space said:


> Yep. As for making some progress and then reverting back again, this is SOP for Rovi it seems.
> 
> With the WMC cutover to Rovi, one if the issues were that some channels had no episode specific info (ESI) on any of the shows. They would eventually fix that problem, with shows starting to have ESI, but then a week later, it was back to no ESI again. This happened several times and I am not quite sure if they completely fixed it on these channels (since I don't monitor this anymore and don't watch the channels involved).
> 
> There were other channels that did not have ESI (while Gracenote did), but I guess no one ever complained about it (or their complaints were ignored) because they were never fixed.
> 
> Another thing about Rovi is that if you report a problem, and you are fortunate enough to get it fixed, that is the ONLY thing they fix. If there is a channel were some shows have ESI and some don't and you tell them a few of the shows that don't have ESI, they will fix those shows, but leave the ones you didn't mention with no ESI. You would think they would be proactive and say "oh, these shows are missing ESI, let me look at the other shows on this channel as well and fix those too", nope, they do the minimal amount of work required to fix it, and then don't even make sure it remains fixed.
> 
> I think it is worse not only because of the larger scope of users, but they are also having more problems with the "To Be Announced" all over the guide. Don't get me wrong, we had that too (and still do) but it wasn't for as many shows or shows that were on major networks.
> I am not seeing this TBA issue on WMC, so I'm thinking it may be a problem specific to the import of data on the TiVo (also don't see it on tvguide.com, other than the normal ones seen scattered about on various channels).


You think TBA is bad? I saw this on my guide (pictured below) and was ready to throw my Roamio out the window. BBC America and LOGO have time blocks with no data! This is just one example. (The show pictured on BBCA is Weird Science btw  ) I began to hate WMC after they switched from Zap2It to Rovi and now I hate Tivo for becoming "Rivo" and using their messy guide data. 

Shows are being labeled HD when they are not
Shows that are repeats are being labeled as "New" 1st run, producing multiple recordings of the same show
Tivo Suggestions has become inconsistent
I still get generic artwork from time to time, but then it disappears.
Too many generic descriptions (like they were too lazy to bother.)
Tivo Suggestions has suddenly become mental and has begun recording crap that baffles the mind...Infomercials, Paid Programming labeled: "Consumer" and some strange shows on local TV; it even tried to record Chesapeake Shores but I caught it! I was ready to douse the box in lighter fluid and set it on fire. NO!, what next? Cedar Cove? The show that turns my brain off at the mere sight of the show's logo? NO!
I will give them 6 months. If they don't fix the ridiculousness, I'm done.


----------



## lpwcomp

aaronwt said:


> Thursday night Football is scheduled to be recorded for me this Thursday on CBS. And next week's is also scheduled.
> 
> Although I thought they were alternating between NBC and CBS?
> 
> Edit: it also shows up in the guide for the next two weeks. No TBA showing.


The first game of the season was not actually "Thursday Night Football". It was a "Special Thursday edition of Sunday Night Football" as is the Thanksgiving game. Weeks 2-7 are on CBS and NFL network. Weeks 8-10 are NFL Network only. Weeks 11-16 (except week 12 - Thanksgivin) are NBC and NFL Network.


----------



## rainwater

Space said:


> Nope, not seeing that. Can you give me some specific examples? Is this problem viewable on tvguide.com (a search for "USAHD Programming" returns nothing)


Weather Channel HD: 9/14 8pm-4am 
AMCHD : 9/14 8pm - 4am
OxygenHD: All day on 9/14

To be fair, many of these channels do not even show up on tvguide.com for me anymore. Maybe Rovi has just decided to remove channels completely instead of providing guide data.


----------



## Big Deficit

Besides the guide data disappearing, requiring multiple reboots to get it back and a plethora of TBA's? I've had to redo almost all of my auto recording wishlists. I've used them in the past for mostly sports that appear on multiple channels. For my old trusty and true manual record NFL Football wishlist that let me easily manage the padding on my two tuner units, I gave up trying to find keywords that would work and replaced it with 4 1p's that I now need to check padding once a week. It'll work, but not elegant. So, if any of my tivo's die, what are my non-Tivo replacement options?


----------



## Space

rainwater said:


> Weather Channel HD: 9/14 8pm-4am
> AMCHD : 9/14 8pm - 4am
> OxygenHD: All day on 9/14
> 
> To be fair, many of these channels do not even show up on tvguide.com for me anymore. Maybe Rovi has just decided to remove channels completely instead of providing guide data.


OK, I see it now, on tvguide.com the channels just vanish on that day and on tv.com it says "to be announced". That is just messed up.

I think I should try to block any updates on my WMC machine until this is fixed because currently it does not have this issue, but that may just be because the last guide download was yesterday morning.


----------



## HerronScott

rainwater said:


> Weather Channel HD: 9/14 8pm-4am
> AMCHD : 9/14 8pm - 4am
> OxygenHD: All day on 9/14
> .


I verified that I'm seeing the same thing on AMCHD and OxygenHD (Comcast in Staunton VA).

Scott


----------



## morac

Aren't there cable and/or satellite providers that use Rovi data? I find it hard to believe no one has noticed the problem.


----------



## brandenwan

THEY NEED TO FIX THIS!!!


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> Aren't there cable and/or satellite providers that use Rovi data? I find it hard to believe no one has noticed the problem.


A better question would be - Why didn't _*TiVo*_ notice and do something about it? Of course the answer to that is obvious.


----------



## rainwater

lpwcomp said:


> A better question would be - Why didn't _*TiVo*_ notice and do something about it? Of course the answer to that is obvious.


Obviously it is a disaster right now but my real issue with Rovi is that there seems to be no quality control and no protections in place for bad data. Sure, they can fix a few programs that have bad data. But can they stop creating bad data in the first place? Things like having wrong lengths of time for sporting events that start/stop at the same time every single week just lead me to believe they have no built-in protections for bad data. Hopefully with TiVo now a part of them, there will be a push to fix it. But I am not very optimistic that will happen anytime soon.


----------



## lpwcomp

rainwater said:


> Obviously it is a disaster right now but my real issue with Rovi is that there seems to be no quality control and no protections in place for bad data. Sure, they can fix a few programs that have bad data. But can they stop creating bad data in the first place? Things like having wrong lengths of time for sporting events that start/stop at the same time every single week just lead me to believe they have no built-in protections for bad data. Hopefully with TiVo now a part of them, there will be a push to fix it. But I am not very optimistic that will happen anytime soon.


I said at least twice previously, the problems at Rovi are systemic. It's not just that they have no quality control to correct errors, they have no processes in place to create quality data in the first place.


----------



## wco81

My Roamio To-Do list only goes out to 9/24.

Is that what the problem is?


----------



## MPSAN

Just now a 1P for AGT had been fine. A few minutes before the Final I looked and it was not on my To Do list. It was because it just changed to TBA!!!


----------



## robertyaso

I know how you all feel


----------



## OmeneX

Man if I worked at TiVo - I would be the dude who would be on vacation right about now. What a nightmare it must be over there. Moment of silence for those people...


----------



## DallasGG

I use the OTA guide on my Roamio in Dallas, TX. Tonight I noticed that starting about 6 days out on 9/19, there are many "to be announced" listings in the guide...on the major network main channels. Some channels even have the entire daytime schedule under one listing of "to be announced" on some later days. Is Tivo aware of how bad these listings are? This is horrible! I've had several DVRs in the past other than Tivo and I've never seen the listings this bad.


----------



## Teddyboy

I had the same issue of some channels had no program information. I forced my TiVo to connect to the service and the guide corrected itself.


----------



## aaronwt

lpwcomp said:


> The first game of the season was not actually "Thursday Night Football". It was a "Special Thursday edition of Sunday Night Football" as is the Thanksgiving game. Weeks 2-7 are on CBS and NFL network. Weeks 8-10 are NFL Network only. Weeks 11-16 (except week 12 - Thanksgivin) are NBC and NFL Network.


NBC had the first game.thenext two games are on CBS. My TiVos recorded the first game properly from NBC and have the next two Thursday games scheduled properly from CBS.


----------



## Worf

I'm a fan of the "<Channel Name> Programming". Nothing like 12 days of guide data, with the last 6 days being that.


----------



## velouria28

Well, if I didn't have Tivo to tell me that FX was going to air FX Programming how could I ever figure that out?


----------



## cwerdna

lpwcomp said:


> I said at least twice previously, the problems at Rovi are systemic. It's not just that they have no quality control to correct errors, they have no processes in place to create quality data in the first place.


Any idea why the folks at Rovi don't care?

I can life with semi-crappy descriptions and duplicate recordings. But, my Tivo HD starts missing important recordings due to bad guide data, I'm going to start getting pretty upset and start looking for alternatives. Unfortunately, I'm unaware of any decent ones for use w/CableCARD.


----------



## Icarus

cwerdna said:


> Any idea why the folks at Rovi don't care?


We really don't know, but they were formally known as Macrovision, a name that speaks for itself.

I guess we'll find out one way or the other soon enough ...

-David


----------



## Icarus

I'm watching TBA at 10:35pm on KHNL (NBC) .. I can't believe this ...

Wayne Newton is still alive?

ETA: Carol Burnett too and just as funny in her understated way.

Now watching Late Night with Seth Meyers also recorded as TBA, and no idea how this is possible but it claims to have "skip".

-David


----------



## jcthorne

I too am missing all guide data for NBC after 9/19 am and CBS after 9/20 am. The same is true for TVGuide.com so Rovi has a real screw up on thier hands with national network data.

If Tivo nationwide collectively misses the entire launch of the fall season, you can pretty much spell the end of the new Tivo corporation.

Tivo (fka Rovi) had better get this fixed before Monday...


----------



## tomhorsley

It really does seem like a "social network" guide data scheme would probably produce more reliable data from something like individual TiVo users' "tweets" about schedules than the "professionally" produced schedule info from rovi.

Users with the most accurate submissions could get a discount on their subscriptions .


----------



## dchesney

This has gone on long enough and still no word from Tivo on what "we're working on it? 
We're missing recordings due to TBA or wrong data guide. 

Yes, I've reported- repeated guided set up- 
Arghhhh

Offering no hope is about to send me to cable company DVR.


----------



## Scott J

While watching the news on my local CBS affiliate last night, I saw a commercial for Dr. Phil. I thought that was weird because I knew I saw Dr. Phil listed on the local NBC affiliate while scrolling through my guide earlier. Sure enough, Rovi is listing the same episode of Dr. Phil on NBC at 2pm and CBS at 3pm. A check of Zap2It indicated the 2pm show on NBC is actually Dr. Oz.

I don't know what's worse, the blocks of TBA/<Channel Name> Programming or listed programming that's wrong.


----------



## JoeKustra

Icarus said:


> I'm watching TBA at 10:35pm on KHNL (NBC) .. I can't believe this ...
> 
> Wayne Newton is still alive?
> 
> ETA: Carol Burnett too and just as funny in her understated way.
> 
> Now watching Late Night with Seth Meyers also recorded as TBA, and no idea how this is possible but it claims to have "skip".
> 
> -David


NBC's TBA block includes The Tonight Show which almost always has SM. Seth Meyers never has it. But since they were in the same TBA, the SM icon was applied. Same thing yesterday. If you record The Daily Show and extend it 30 minutes, it will show SM, but the second half hour won't actually have it.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Icarus said:


> We really don't know, but they were formally known as Macrovision, a name that speaks for itself.
> 
> -David


That name says it all...


----------



## aaronwt

dchesney said:


> This has gone on long enough and still no word from Tivo on what "we're working on it?
> We're missing recordings due to TBA or wrong data guide.
> 
> Yes, I've reported- repeated guided set up-
> Arghhhh
> 
> Offering no hope is about to send me to cable company DVR.


Are most of the issues from smaller markets or somethings? I've been looking at my TiVos every day expecting to see some issues after reading all these posts. But I haven't missed any recordings and everything is getting scheduled to record like it should be. I also haven't forced any connections. The TiVos have been left alone to do everything on their own.

EDIT: An earlier post mentioned the Tonight SHow. I see where it recorded on Monday Night, but it didn't get recorded on Tuesday Night. The same with the Late Show. It recorded on Monday Night but not on Tuesday night. This is the first thing I've noticed that didn't get recorded. Most of my attention has been on the shows I watch regularly or the shows that record during Prime time hours.

And I am assuming that it should have recorded on Tuesday? I have no idea since the new season is just getting ready to start for the primetime shows.


----------



## Steve

aaronwt said:


> EDIT: An earlier post mentioned the Tonight SHow. I see where it recorded on Monday Night, but it didn't get recorded on Tuesday Night. The same with the Late Show. It recorded on Monday Night but not on Tuesday night. This is the first thing I've noticed that didn't get recorded. Most of my attention has been on the shows I watch regularly or the shows that record during Prime time hours.


Same here in NY. I record Colbert, and it missed it last noght. As a result, I just set manual records for tonite and tomorrow. Friday night seems to be there, but with generic show data.


----------



## cwoody222

Is there any hope in getting more accurate data in terms of reruns?

The Rovi data seems WAY worse with episodes and first run info and I'm already sick of monitoring my ToDo List to remove reruns and repeat recordings.


----------



## Space

I have to say that while Rovi data leaves much to be desired, as a WMC user, for the most part I don't usually have many issues (at least for the shows I record, which are all first-run episodes on broadcast and cable networks). So if people are seeing a lot of repeats then it is probably either sports programming, or from channels that have chronic issues or some other anomaly due to the TiVo data import.

What I have done since the WMC Rovi switch-over is to set all the shows I record as a "My fave" on zap2it.com.

I then look at "View my calendar" (link at top of TV Listings) once a week and it displays all the airings of all of the "My faves". I can quickly scroll down through them looking for the blue "NEW" tag and making sure my WMC has them each scheduled to record. It works fairly well.

I would estimate that I have to force WMC to record a show that wasn't being recorded due to bad Rovi data about once or twice a month. I can't say I have much of an issue with multiple recordings of the same episode. I normally only check 7 or 8 days of listings, as anything farther out than that is less accurate and will most likely be corrected on it's own. If it is not corrected, the check I do the following week will discover it and I can correct it then.


----------



## lpwcomp

cwerdna said:


> Any idea why the folks at Rovi don't care?


IMHO, a combination of a number of things:

Rovi bought TiVo to get the patents. They don't really care that much about the retail DVR market.

The program information/guide data provider side of the combined company doesn't think there is any problem with the data. After all, none of their other customers are complaining. The end users (TiVo owners) are not their customer. The DVR side of the company is.

They aim to provide what they consider to be "adequate" data as cheaply as possible.

The DVR side of the company is a "captive" customer.



cwerdna said:


> I can life with semi-crappy descriptions and duplicate recordings. But, my Tivo HD starts missing important recordings due to bad guide data, I'm going to start getting pretty upset and start looking for alternatives. Unfortunately, I'm unaware of any decent ones for use w/CableCARD.


If WMC is still available, that's probably the best option.


----------



## TonyD79

Does rovi care about the mso market? You know, the growing market for TiVo. 

When someone says they don't care about the retail market about the guide data, the conveniently forget the large amount of mso menu.


----------



## Jed1

lpwcomp said:


> If WMC is still available, that's probably the best option.


Not really. Microsoft has ended support for WMC for quite a while. It is no longer available with the new OS windows 10.
Gemstar data which was bought by Macrovision and called themselves Rovi now own TiVo. 
Microsoft changed guide data to Rovi since the creditors have put Tribune, including Gracenote, up for sale. At any time Microsoft can pull the plug on WMC and end guide data. If the creditors pull the pull the plug on Gracenote, as they have lost a lot of customers, then TiVo will be the last standing guide data provider in the North American market. There is FYI but they have having financial difficulties of their own.

If TiVo (Rovi) decides to end consumer DVRs then it is game over. You can then go back to cable/sat DVR, which mostly use TiVo guide data, and be satisfied with whatever Arris makes for the cable ops as Arris is the last standing STB manufacturer in the North American market.

Isn't capitalism grand?


----------



## lpwcomp

Capitalism _*is*_ grand. Too bad that what we have for the most part is _*crony*_ capitalism, AKA fascism.


----------



## lpwcomp

TonyD79 said:


> Does rovi care about the mso market? You know, the growing market for TiVo.


What "growing market for TiVo"? The mso's are headed in a direction that will destroy TiVo.



TonyD79 said:


> When someone says they don't care about the retail market about the guide data, the conveniently forget the large amount of mso menu.


Did you have a self-correct error? This sentence makes no sense.


----------



## Tolo90

lpwcomp said:


> IMHO, a combination of a number of things:
> 
> Rovi bought TiVo to get the patents. They don't really care that much about the retail DVR market.
> 
> The program information/guide data provider side of the combined company doesn't think there is any problem with the data. After all, none of their other customers are complaining. The end users (TiVo owners) are not their customer. The DVR side of the company is.
> 
> They aim to provide what they consider to be "adequate" data as cheaply as possible.
> 
> The DVR side of the company is a "captive" customer.
> 
> If WMC is still available, that's probably the best option.


First, I did resurrect my WMC computer and downloaded http://epg123.garyan2.net/ , that replaces Microsoft guide data,
and subscribed to http://schedulesdirect.org for guide data, free for 30 days, $6 for 2 mo., $25 for a year, that gives the Zap2It guide data we used to have, works great, accurate guide data for my zip. One can select from a huge list of available call letters for your zip. I have read that Tribune/Gracenote/Zap2It are in receivership, and likely to go under soon. So who knows how long this will last. Have wondered if Tivo deal with Rovi may be because Tivo was also on the brink of going under. Perhaps Rovi actualy saved Tivo.

I also did some reading on google about Rovi's past, they have purchased in the past two companies that had set top boxes, Rovi ditched the DVR section of both companies. One article about the merger, indicated that Rovi bought Tivo just for the patents, and could care less about their DVR. Another article indicated that Rovi provides guide data for a huge number of cable companies, and just signed a deal to provide data for DirecTV. Interesting that the data for those companies must be good enough. So, why is the guide so crumby on Tivo?


----------



## KDeFlane

aaronwt said:


> Are most of the issues from smaller markets or somethings?


San Jose/San Francisco Bay Area is not a small market. I see errors in primetime, late night, afternoon, various networks. It's as inconsistent and full of holes as swiss cheese.

I see a single 13-hour block listed as "BBC America programming". The guide gives me "The Daily Show" on Comedy Central followed by an unidentified half-hour block where "@midnight" should be. The descriptions for "Jeopardy!" have reverted to a generic description and no episode numbers, making the new season in the evenings indistinguishable from afternoon syndication filler. I'm manually setting a recording for tonight's "mr.robot" because I check zap2it every day and compare it to my ToDo list.

The only problem I am not having is the horror of having my channels remapped. Cheers!


----------



## aaronwt

KDeFlane said:


> San Jose/San Francisco Bay Area is not a small market. I see errors in primetime, late night, afternoon, various networks. It's as inconsistent and full of holes as swiss cheese.
> 
> I see a single 13-hour block listed as "BBC America programming". The guide gives me "The Daily Show" on Comedy Central followed by an unidentified half-hour block where "@midnight" should be. The descriptions for "Jeopardy!" have reverted to a generic description and no episode numbers, making the new season in the evenings indistinguishable from afternoon syndication filler. I'm manually setting a recording for tonight's "mr.robot" because I check zap2it every day and compare it to my ToDo list.
> 
> The only problem I am not having is the horror of having my channels remapped. Cheers!


Mr. Robot is still scheduled for me here on my Bolt and Roamio Pro.


----------



## lpwcomp

Atlanta is not a small market either.

The *lineup* issues may be mostly limited to smaller markets, The *data* issues are everywhere.


----------



## Jed1

Tolo90 said:


> So, why is the guide so crumby on Tivo?


That is easy the guide itself is TiVo's. The only thing that is Gemstars (Rovi) is the data. TiVo just gets the raw data and then manipulates it for there own use. They did the same with TMS (Gracenote). The only thing is TiVo has been using TMS data for a long time so they had many years to customize the data to fit their needs. What I see as the big issue is since Rovi now owns TiVo they are trying to manipulate their original data to fit the TiVo and that is what is causing the main data base errors. 
And as I have stated a dozen times before Gemstar data was designed to work with Gemstar guides. If TiVo just got rid of their guide and used Gemstar's TV Guide on Screen Guide, most of these issues could have been averted.
TVGOS is both the TiVo grid guide and Live Guide together and also would eliminate the need for TiVo Central as that would be included in the guide.
Also the guide would be in all HD since that was accomplished by Gemstar in 2001.
Gemstar has been doing electronic guides and guide data way before TiVo was invented and most of the features that are in guides was invented and patented by Gemstar.


----------



## lpwcomp

Jed1,

That's complete nonsense. The problem isn't the guide, it's the data. The guide simply makes the data problems more visible.


----------



## HarperVision

The reason they aren't concentrating on fixing this interim software change to Rovi is because they're concentrating on the BIG software update that is about to happen when they release the Bolt+, or soon thereafter, that I like to call "FanTiVo".


----------



## keenanSR

KDeFlane said:


> San Jose/San Francisco Bay Area is not a small market. I see errors in primetime, late night, afternoon, various networks. It's as inconsistent and full of holes as swiss cheese.
> 
> I see a single 13-hour block listed as "BBC America programming". The guide gives me "The Daily Show" on Comedy Central followed by an unidentified half-hour block where "@midnight" should be. The descriptions for "Jeopardy!" have reverted to a generic description and no episode numbers, making the new season in the evenings indistinguishable from afternoon syndication filler. I'm manually setting a recording for tonight's "mr.robot" because I check zap2it every day and compare it to my ToDo list.
> 
> The only problem I am not having is the horror of having my channels remapped. Cheers!


Yup, it catches "Suits" but misses "Mr. Robot". So much for setting it and forgetting it, right now it would be wise to check every show to be sure it's going to be recorded, what a mess. It sort of trashes everything that TiVo is about.

So I scheduled it to record and I now have an 8 hr block of "USA Programming" that's going to be recorded.


----------



## TonyD79

lpwcomp said:


> What "growing market for TiVo"? The mso's are headed in a direction that will destroy TiVo.


Tell that to the increasing number of mso deployed tivos.

And only the big guys are going in a way hat "destroys" TiVo.

The world might change in 10 years but you can make a heck of a lot of money before it does.


----------



## lpwcomp

TiVo has known about these data problems for a long time and knew that it would create major issues with the scheduler. Despite that, there is still no evidence that the program information side of the house is addressing the root causes.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I lost count on how many threads there are about messed up guides, I Think there are in every sub forum except maybe - the Meets & Local happenings forum 

Too many to read, I'm just gonna wait till I see one that says:

Rovi guide is working perfectly. 

In the meantime I will have to go back to checking my tivo every Saturday ( correction, maybe nightly) and make corrections for upcoming week, like I use to do, in the olden times when I only had 2 tuners.


----------



## lessd

aaronwt said:


> Are most of the issues from smaller markets or somethings? I've been looking at my TiVos every day expecting to see some issues after reading all these posts. But I haven't missed any recordings and everything is getting scheduled to record like it should be. I also haven't forced any connections. The TiVos have been left alone to do everything on their own.
> 
> EDIT: An earlier post mentioned the Tonight SHow. I see where it recorded on Monday Night, but it didn't get recorded on Tuesday Night. The same with the Late Show. It recorded on Monday Night but not on Tuesday night. This is the first thing I've noticed that didn't get recorded. Most of my attention has been on the shows I watch regularly or the shows that record during Prime time hours.
> 
> And I am assuming that it should have recorded on Tuesday? I have no idea since the new season is just getting ready to start for the primetime shows.


I have the exact experience as you in CT.


----------



## NorthAlabama

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> In the meantime I will have to go back to checking my tivo every Saturday ( correction, maybe nightly) and make corrections for upcoming week, like I use to do, in the olden times when I only had 2 tuners.


my humble suggestion would be nightly, and only _following _a daily connection...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

NorthAlabama said:


> my humble suggestion would be nightly, and only _following _a daily connection...


Yes, I added that after I posted. Didn't think about a connection screwing me up after I checked, but good point.


----------



## morac

The guide data looks much better now when viewing the TiVo iOS app. It looks like TiVo fixed the server data. Will take a connection and indexing to push down to the boxes.


----------



## tim1724

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Too many to read, I'm just gonna wait till I see one that says:
> 
> Rovi guide is working perfectly


"perfectly"? LOL, never going to happen. Even Gracenote wasn't perfect.

But as of now the Rovi data looks like it's back to how it was five or six days ago. Mostly usable for most people (unless you like sports), few TBA listings, and none of the big "<Channel Name> Programming" blocks, but still lots of incorrect OADs and such. So back to the new normal.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> The guide data looks much better now when viewing the TiVo iOS app. It looks like TiVo fixed the server data. Will take a connection and indexing to push down to the boxes.


yes, looking much better tonight, down from 300 instances "tba" to around 30.


----------



## mnb

I'm also experiencing the TO BE ANNOUNCED problems with the aforementioned talk shows.

I have been having lots of problems with having to recreate Wish Lists and OnePasses. One case was a wishlist with the exact same working and categories! It didn't auto record until I deleted and recreated it.

So between bugs like that and flat out bogus guide data, I'm a bit displeased with the new TiVo overlords.


----------



## HarperVision

They do have to get it good for the FanTiVo software rollout and update coming out tomorrow along with the Bolt+ after all!


----------



## rainwater

tim1724 said:


> Mostly usable for most people (unless you like sports), few TBA listings,


I have over 50 TBA listings after the update today. Hardly a few.


----------



## jlb

Just got the message on my TiVoHD tonight. I'll try to let things happen naturally as nothing is scheduled to record the next 3 days that I care about.

Hoping my sub to just locals helps make it a smoother experience than others have had....



Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb

I just hope for most folks things are mostly ironed out before Monday night


Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1

Tomorrow is the last day for the S1 TiVos to get a guide update. There is some S2 owners reporting that those units are now updating so it looks like tomorrow is it for Gracenote data.
So far my TiVos has not missed a recording in the two weeks I have the new data. The only issue is I can't create a 1P for Bull using new only. I have to use season one and new and repeats in the 1P.
I did finally lose 6 or so rerecordings of Last Week Tonight in my ToDo list only to have that replaced with 7 rerecordings of Survivors Remorse after the new one records Sunday night. Hopefully by then that will be fixed.


----------



## jlb

The more I think about it I may do ok with the update. I usually use first run and repeats for each season pass on my locals only sub. Plus, I tend to review the coming week each weekend looking for anomalies anyways so hoping for the best.

Thinking positively


Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79

rainwater said:


> I have over 50 TBA listings after the update today. Hardly a few.


My fios box (gracenote) has 11 through Sunday. Sometimes TBA is TBA. I have 20 through the same period on TiVo but 4 of them are little gaps between games on extra innings.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> My fios box (gracenote) has 11 through Sunday. Sometimes TBA is TBA. I have 20 through the same period on TiVo but 4 of them are little gaps between games on extra innings.


Mine has about 10 near the end of the guide which I am sure it normal. But the 40 or so in the next 6 days is very troubling. I would not be bothered if they were 9-12 days out. I do not worry about guide data that far. But I do want it to exist when closer to the current day.


----------



## TonyD79

I got a question. I thought if TiVo didn't know the OAD, it assumed the show was new. That's why it records a ton of crap when it has no idea and why the generic wish list workaround. And it is a safeguard to record more than you need rather than miss things. Deliberate design. 

So why does it suddenly think a show with no OAD is a rerun? What happened to the fail safe to record rather than miss?


----------



## jlb

That's why I've always used first run and repeats in my SPs. Mostly for the late night talk shows which always seem to say rerun rather than new. It's seemed that way to me for years. If I get data populated, and only the new/rerun markers are wrong then I may be ok, except if they muck up eipisode titles or # causing the 28 day rule to kick in.

But as I said further up, i tend to review the todo list and the will not record list weekly anyways.


Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> I got a question. I thought if TiVo didn't know the OAD, it assumed the show was new. That's why it records a ton of crap when it has no idea and why the generic wish list workaround. And it is a safeguard to record more than you need rather than miss things. Deliberate design.
> 
> So why does it suddenly think a show with no OAD is a rerun? What happened to the fail safe to record rather than miss?


It is definitely different now. However, it seems when it is generic data with no OAD it is considered "New". But Rovi has so many listings with actual data and no OAD. This is what is not considered new. With gracenote, you rarely had actually data for a show with no OAD. Generally you always had generic data if there was no OAD.


----------



## lpwcomp

TonyD79 said:


> I got a question. I thought if TiVo didn't know the OAD, it assumed the show was new. That's why it records a ton of crap when it has no idea and why the generic wish list workaround. And it is a safeguard to record more than you need rather than miss things. Deliberate design.
> 
> So why does it suddenly think a show with no OAD is a rerun? What happened to the fail safe to record rather than miss?


Who knows what changes they made since they now have "more accurate" data, but the way I remember it was that a show with an OAD that was the OAD of the first episode got scheduled by a NEW only 1P/SP. If the OAD was missing, it was not.


----------



## oneprouddaddy

Getting 24 hr USA & AMC programming and made my TiVo miss recording Mr Robot and sports is horrible not all say who is playing. I'll give TiVo 3 months but that is about it. Good thing I have TWC's DVR as a backup.


----------



## Icarus

I noticed it was fixed for next week after 1 update, then another update seemed to fix the rest of this week.

I don't think they have fixed episode numbers and things like that yet.

Anyway this is much better. Still have to report some minor lineup issues.

-David


----------



## Space

To try to clarify the OAD issue:

An episode either has episode specific info (ESI), or it does not.

ESI includes: the title of the episode, description of the episode, the date the episode originally aired (OAD), actors and guest actors in the episode, etc. Note that the ESI associated with any particular episode does not have to include all this data (it may only include the title of the episode, for instance).

If an episode of a particular show does not have ESI, then the TiVo will display the information it has about the series as a whole, this usually will be a generic description of the series as well as an OAD which is actually the date that the series as a whole first started airing (usually the OAD of the S01E01 episode) so it is not the real OAD of that particular episode.

It appears that if TiVo finds an episode that has no ESI, it will schedule it to record (just to be safe). However, if the episode does have ESI, but that ESI data is missing the OAD, it will NOT record that episode if you have the setting of "NEW only".

The logic is something like this if you have it set to only record NEW episodes:


Code:


1) Does the episode have ESI?
   NO: Record the episode.  Done.
  YES: Go to step 2

2) Does ESI data have OAD?
   NO: Do not record the episode. Done.
  YES: Go to step 3

3) Is abs(<air_date> - OAD) <= 28 days?
  YES: Record the episode, it is considered NEW. Done.
   NO: Do not record the episode. Done.

I think this is a bug with TiVo code. In the step 2, NO clause, it should record the episode, instead of not recording it. The reason this has probably not been fixed is because the Gracenote data probably (almost?) always had an OAD with all ESI, so the problem never manifested itself.


----------



## morac

So my box has guide data now, but it's not scheduling recordings for shows like The Late Show and @Midnight because it thinks they aren't new. 

The @Midnight episode for tomorrow is titled "September 15, 2016" so it's definitely new. 

I'm pretty sure The Late Show is new all week as well even though it says it's a repeat (season 2 episode 7).


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

So some of the "To Be Announced" is removed.

Now some of my channels have incorrect programming listed starting on Monday 2016-09-19, such as the ElRey Network (137 and 1137 on Cox Cable 44134). It doesn't list the "From Dusk Til Dawn" show at all on Tuesday night but instead has blocks of "Miami Vice" listed. 

Looks like it's time to file out more incorrect show listings tomorrow if it's not corrected by then.


----------



## morac

Looks like the problem is that the box won't record any program without a First Aired date, saying it's a repeat. 

Neither The Late Show with Stephen Colbert nor @Midnight have First Aired dates this week, so they aren't being recorded.


----------



## Space

Just set it to "New & Repeat", that is what I've been doing on my WMC machine and has worked fairly well for over a year. You soon discover that this is what you have to do with Rovi data unless they fix the OAD issues at some point.


----------



## jlb

Yeah, I've done that for years on my TiVoHD. And I would then usually look at OADs weekly. But if it doesn't have one, then my worst case scenario is...hey this looks familiar i think we have already watched this one.....or something like that. That's not ideal but it's better than no recordings....IMHO


Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

rainwater said:


> It is definitely different now. However, it seems when it is generic data with no OAD it is considered "New". But Rovi has so many listings with actual data and no OAD. This is what is not considered new. With gracenote, you rarely had actually data for a show with no OAD. Generally you always had generic data if there was no OAD.


One change is the missing OAD (like in first show date) when a generic description is displayed. I see this on late night. But we do get longer history lessons of those shows.


----------



## TonyD79

Okay. So either they changed the logic or the logic wasn't exactly what we thought it was. Seems like it is a compounded problem. The logic doesn't actually fail safe to record just in case. 

It is odd that network shows like the tonight show don't have OAD but the daily show does.

Extra data. I have two nbc channels. I just set the tonight show to record with new and repeat on all channels. It knows that they are duplicates without OAD as it picks the lower channel one and says the other is a duplicate. So the 28 day rule still holds even without OAD. It is recording both next week when the data is pure generic (no guest info).


----------



## morac

Space said:


> Just set it to "New & Repeat", that is what I've been doing on my WMC machine and has worked fairly well for over a year. You soon discover that this is what you have to do with Rovi data unless they fix the OAD issues at some point.


The problem with that is for shows on Comedy Central and other channels shows repeat all the time.


----------



## morac

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. So either they changed the logic or the logic wasn't exactly what we thought it was. Seems like it is a compounded problem. The logic doesn't actually fail safe to record just in case.


It will fail safe and record if there is generic info for the episode (not episode specific) even if there is no First Aired date. The problem is it won't record if there is episode specific data, but the first aired date is missing. It assumes it's a repeat and doesn't record it.

"First Aired" is a Rovi specific field. The old OAD filed was GraceNote. It looks like TiVo didn't code processing the new field similar to how it worked with the old one. That or Gracenote never had missing OADs.

If Rovi guide has the problem frequently, then the only "solution" is to change the TiVo software to record these "repeats".


----------



## jlb

TonyD79 said:


> .....
> It is odd that network shows like the tonight show don't have OAD but the daily show does.
> ....


I wonder if/how this was all along.... at least on my TiVoHD, for years, I would ALWAYS see a repeat flag on The Tonight Show/Kimmel/etc regardless of if it was new or not. Maybe there was an endemic problem all along that is just now manifesting itself.....


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> It will fail safe and record if there is generic info for the episode (not episode specific) even if there is no First Aired date. The problem is it won't record if there is episode specific data, but the first aired date is missing. It assumes it's a repeat and doesn't record it. "First Aired" is a Rovi specific field. The old OAD filed was GraceNote. It looks like TiVo didn't code processing the new field similar to how it worked with the old one. That or Gracenote never had missing OADs. If Rovi guide has the problem frequently, then the only "solution" is to change the TiVo software to record these "repeats".


It appears the missing OAD is telling it it is repeat but only if there is specific data. That is logic contrary to itself and should be fixed even if the OADs are added.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. So either they changed the logic or the logic wasn't exactly what we thought it was.


It is highly doubtful they changed the recording logic. The issue is Gracenote didn't provide episode info without a OAD so no one knew this loophole existed. The issue for TiVo is to fix the OAD dates. There should be no need to change the recording logic. TiVo clearly knows the OAD if they have episode info. They just need to make sure the OAD is being added.


----------



## Scott J

jlb said:


> I wonder if/how this was all along.... at least on my TiVoHD, for years, I would ALWAYS see a repeat flag on The Tonight Show/Kimmel/etc regardless of if it was new or not. Maybe there was an endemic problem all along that is just now manifesting itself.....


I've had a "new only" season pass/1Pass set up for Kimmel for years and I've always seen the episodes tagged with new and episodes that were repeats didn't have a new tag/weren't recorded. The only time a repeat got recorded was if there was the generic show description with no ESI and the series OAD, which goes back to the fail-safe discussed in the last few posts.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Changing 1Ps from New to New and Repeats is not as easy as it sounds for me. I have 140 1Ps, and 99% of them are set up for the specific channel they first air on. If I change a 1P for a show that is not currently airing (Game of Thrones, for example) the channel gets changed to All in the 1P). 

Thus I wouldn't want to change most of them now, as God knows how many of the 140 1Ps would start recording unwanted (repeats) episodes, given how the new/repeat logic does, or doesn't, currently work.

I'd have to micromanage changing my 1Ps as each show's season begins, and its premier episode was listed in the guide, as I only really have 1Ps for PBS, HBO, SHO, MAX and STZ, it happens all year long, and each episode is repeated so many times and on so many of each premium network's channels. Augh.


----------



## Steve

I want to keep up to 10 _L&O:SVU_ USA reruns for my wife, but I want the NBC first run episodes to be KUID. Since you can't have two one-passes for the same show, I set up a OP for _L&O SVU_ on USAHD only, new & repeats, KAM 10. I also set up a wish list for keyword "special victims", new only, KUID.

What's I'm seeing is two _L&O:SVU_ folders showing up in my playlist, with every USA re-run in both of them. Presumably one folder is for the wish list. The USA episodes are not marked "new", so I'm wondering is this a Rovi data issue (bug) or a TiVo list parsing issue (design)?


----------



## b_scott

I haven't had any issues in Chicago with regard to "TBA" stuff. I've had a couple funky times where programs are recorded that are not new and new currently airing new episodes, because of generic descriptions. Not a huge deal but it better change.


----------



## b_scott

I swore about 6-12 months ago it was changed so that you can add shows to a pass even if they're not airing in the current data set. I searched for Channel Zero which airs soon but not in 11 days, and it doesn't even come up. Was this changed with Rovi?


----------



## lpwcomp

b_scott said:


> I swore about 6-12 months ago it was changed so that you can add shows to a pass even if they're not airing in the current data set. I searched for Channel Zero which airs soon but not in 11 days, and it doesn't even come up. Was this changed with Rovi?


It's probablyy more a case of the new program information provider not creating an entry for a show before it needs to. Yet another wonderful feature of this "more accurate" data. So far all practical purposes, the ability no longer exists. The ones I created prior to the conversion probably won't work.

It's particularly stupid for "Channel Zero" since it debuts in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## TonyD79

rainwater said:


> It is highly doubtful they changed the recording logic. The issue is Gracenote didn't provide episode info without a OAD so no one knew this loophole existed. The issue for TiVo is to fix the OAD dates. There should be no need to change the recording logic. TiVo clearly knows the OAD if they have episode info. They just need to make sure the OAD is being added.


It is still a flaw and should be fixed.


----------



## TonyD79

More data. 

OAD shows for the tonight show on TV guide. Didn't check before. Either they are adding it or there is a bug server side.


----------



## FitzAusTex

lpwcomp said:


> It's probablyy more a case of the new program information provider not creating an entry for a show before it needs to. Yet another wonderful feature of this "more accurate" data. So far all practical purposes, the ability no longer exists. The ones I created prior to the conversion probably won't work.
> 
> It's particularly stupid for "Channel Zero" since it debuts in less than 2 weeks.


Yeah, Westworld on HBO was able to be created previously, but now can't be (premieres in October). I created one for High Maintenance months ago, but had to create a new 1P, since my original 1P wasn't going to record the premier this Friday or next week's episode 2.


----------



## NorthAlabama

FitzAusTex said:


> Yeah, Westworld on HBO was able to be created previously, but now can't be (premieres in October). I created one for High Maintenance months ago, but had to create a new 1P, since my original 1P wasn't going to record the premier this Friday or next week's episode 2.


thanks for the heads up about high maintenance.


----------



## jlb

My TiVoHD finally loaded the software today. Data appears downloaded. I assume now it needs to index as nothing is populated yet.

How long should indexing take? could be a couple of hours, right?


----------



## Space

morac said:


> Space said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just set it to "New & Repeat", that is what I've been doing on my WMC machine and has worked fairly well for over a year. You soon discover that this is what you have to do with Rovi data unless they fix the OAD issues at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that is for shows on Comedy Central and other channels shows repeat all the time.
Click to expand...

If you have already recorded those repeats at some point in the past, they should not record again. But yes, if they air a lot of repeats from prior seasons that you have not already recorded, then using "New & Repeat" can become a pain.

With WMC, if a Series (similar to 1pass, I believe) is set to record an episode that you don't want it to record, you can tell it to not record it ahead of time. When you do this, that episode is added to the list of "already recorded" episodes for that Series and it will not try to record it ever again.

So you can use the "New & Repeat" option, but you will have to go in there about once per week and tell it not to record a bunch of episodes that show up in the ToDo list (episodes from prior seasons that you did not record in the past, but you still don't want to record for some reason, like you already watched them live, or you recorded them with another device, or you just don't want to watch any of the episodes from older seasons).

This is not a big deal if you are talking about a series that only has a few seasons you have not recorded, but for long-running series, where the channel airs a lot of repeats from all those older seasons, it can be a bit tedious to keep telling it to not record a bunch of episodes in the ToDo list.


----------



## JoeKustra

jlb said:


> My TiVoHD finally loaded the software today. Data appears downloaded. I assume now it needs to index as nothing is populated yet.
> 
> How long should indexing take? could be a couple of hours, right?


You might check System Information. It shows (on a Roamio) the time of the last indexing. I have noticed that index does not always follow the download even when there is something to index. I also have seen indexing 12 hours after a download.


----------



## rainwater

Space said:


> With WMC, if a Series (similar to 1pass, I believe) is set to record an episode that you don't want it to record, you can tell it to not record it ahead of time. When you do this, that episode is added to the list of "already recorded" episodes for that Series and it will not try to record it ever again.


That isn't how it works on TiVos though. If you cancel an upcoming recording, the next time the scheduler runs, it will record the next airing of that recording you cancelled. That is why it is hard to cancel repeats if they are repeated a bunch of times.


----------



## jlb

Perhaps normal when there is a brand new set of data that has not yet indexed but I think my system info screen said something like December 31 for index date. Likely just a placeholder of some sort.

Nonetheless, I did another restart, and will then do another forced connection and then just leave it be until later tonight to see if anything has changed.


----------



## rainwater

jlb said:


> Perhaps normal when there is a brand new set of data that has not yet indexed but I think my system info screen said something like December 31 for index date. Likely just a placeholder of some sort.
> 
> Nonetheless, I did another restart, and will then do another forced connection and then just leave it be until later tonight to see if anything has changed.


Try rearranging some OnePasses.


----------



## jlb

rainwater said:


> Try rearranging some OnePasses.


oh, great idea....

I'll let the system boot up, will do a connection, and then do just that.


----------



## jlb

Ok so I rearranged some passes and it flew through that, presumably since it thinks it still is out of data. I went to the system info screen and it has an index date of Thursday, December 31. Based on the calendar, that prob is 2015. Do I just need to be patient at this point? Should I rerun Guided Setup? Please advise.










Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lpwcomp

Space said:


> If you have already recorded those repeats at some point in the past, they should not record again. But yes, if they air a lot of repeats from prior seasons that you have not already recorded, then using "New & Repeat" can become a pain.


A TiVo only keeps 28 days of history, so unless an episode is still on the TiVo or was recorded within the last 28 days, it will be recorded again by a "New & Repeats" SP/1P.


----------



## Space

rainwater said:


> That isn't how it works on TiVos though. If you cancel an upcoming recording, the next time the scheduler runs, it will record the next airing of that recording you cancelled. That is why it is hard to cancel repeats if they are repeated a bunch of times.


Well, then that would make it much less convenient. You'd have to let it record all those unwanted episodes, not an exciting prospect.

I'd still use "New & Repeat" for all broadcast network shows. They almost never air repeats from previous seasons.

One advantage that TiVo has over WMC is that the 28-day rule will still consider a show NEW if the OAD is within 28 days of the air date. Many of Rovi's one-off OAD mistakes are often only 1 or 2 weeks off, so TiVo should still consider them new.

WMC only considers them new if they are within 7 days, so these OAD mistakes affect it much more.

Just this week, the OAD for the results finale of "America's Got Talent" was off by a week (OAD: 9/7/2016, actual air date: 9/14/2016). Anyone on WMC with the setting of "New only" missed that episode, but I suspect TiVo users were fine because it was within the 28 day window.


----------



## TonyD79

jlb said:


> Ok so I rearranged some passes and it flew through that, presumably since it thinks it still is out of data. I went to the system info screen and it has an index date of Thursday, December 31. Based on the calendar, that prob is 2015. Do I just need to be patient at this point? Should I rerun Guided Setup? Please advise. Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


I had to do two back to back forced connections to get data.


----------



## jlb

I've done about 3 or 4....

But on the second try, it looked like it DLed a good deal of "stuff" and then i saw the LOADING increment up to 100% within about 20 min.

Tries 3 and 4 are flying through without any delay it seems.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> The problem with that is for shows on Comedy Central and other channels shows repeat all the time.


I am not having problems with Comedy Central. I see OADs all over on those shows. In fact, I used to get an errant TDCwTN the morning after for months and I am not getting that anymore.

GSN is a mess. No OADs that I see at all.

Live college sports and repeats of most sports (not MLB as far as I get) are a mess and the nightly shows on the networks but I am seeing OADs on them for this week starting today.


----------



## atmuscarella

jlb said:


> I've done about 3 or 4....
> 
> But on the second try, it looked like it DLed a good deal of "stuff" and then i saw the LOADING increment up to 100% within about 20 min.
> 
> Tries 3 and 4 are flying through without any delay it seems.


Did your software upgrade to the new 11.0n.H1-01-2 version? Both my TiVo HD and Series 3 went through the change over and seem to be indexing properly.

I do seem to be having an issue with the VCM connection on my TiVo HD it shows the last successful as Thursday December 31 7:00 pm


----------



## NorthAlabama

TonyD79 said:


> I am not having problems with Comedy Central...


like others, i'm still having issues with @midnight on cc, and the late show on cbs, but only for this week's airings. next week seems to be resolved.

our local reruns of jeopardy and wheel of fortune overnight and on weekends are recording. it's a pain, but easy enough to resolve while tivo has bigger issues.

sill missing 7 new fall series passes that i'd like to add but are missing in search, my existing passes no longer recognize episodes are available on demand for streaming through the guide, and new wishlists fail to see upcoming matches when an actor is added to refine the search.


----------



## jlb

atmuscarella said:


> Did your software upgrade to the new 11.0n.H1-01-2 version? Both my TiVo HD and Series 3 went through the change over and seem to be indexing properly.


Yeah, it did....an exhuastive 3.5 hour process it seemed.

I just wonder if the indexing "takes a lot of time" and I just need to be patient. It's super easy when you work from home to keep looking at it every 20 or 30 minutes......Or maybe I should re-run guuided setup?

I will force another connection but then my gut is to wait until tomorrow to look again, or at least until about bed time tonight.

All else looks great. Right SW version, right provider, right lineup name, etc.

I just think I am antsy and need to give it time, I guess


----------



## jlb

TiVo Support wants me to rerun GS.....ok, I guess


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> So some of the "To Be Announced" is removed.
> 
> Now some of my channels have incorrect programming listed starting on Monday 2016-09-19, such as the ElRey Network (137 and 1137 on Cox Cable 44134). It doesn't list the "From Dusk Til Dawn" show at all on Tuesday night but instead has blocks of "Miami Vice" listed.
> 
> Looks like it's time to file out more incorrect show listings tomorrow if it's not corrected by then.


I had to submit more lineup issues as the entire channel is wrong for next Tuesday. The jump in ticket number from 9/13 to 9/15 was 11,000! Thats a lot of major mess ups that users are reporting and they're having to fix in just 2 days.

I'm tempted to code up a lineup comparison program that uses data from TV.com and Zap2It for the channels and shows I watch. Ideally it would scan 1 day ahead for the next 10 days and automatically submit the form. The first step would be basic item such as show names. The next step would be episode numbers and New/OAD.

This could be fun, until Tivo gets their Rovi trash fixed.


----------



## TonyD79

NorthAlabama said:


> like others, i'm still having issues with @midnight on cc,


I see OAD and full data for @midnight this week. OAD with generic descriptions next week.


----------



## NorthAlabama

TonyD79 said:


> I see OAD and full data for @midnight this week. OAD with generic descriptions next week.


i see the same, and yet the pass fails to record...go figure.

that's ok, i'm aware of it, have scheduled recordings guickly through the guide, and have reported the issue.


----------



## TonyD79

NorthAlabama said:


> i see the same, and yet the pass fails to record...go figure.
> 
> that's ok, i'm aware of it, have scheduled recordings guickly through the guide, and have reported the issue.


I am only working with the iphone app right now (not at home) but I am seeing something odd. When I look at @midnight via the guide, it has OAD. When I search, it does not.

That might be part of the problem you are seeing. The scheduler may be more aligned with the search.

I will check if I am seeing the same when I get home.

ETA: I was able to add it with New & Repeat and it correctly scheduled only the first showing of the night. Very odd behavior.


----------



## jlb

Just for reference, in a Twitter chat I had with TiVo support, once guided setup has completed, it could take a few "hours" to populate the data. And it will probably do a 7 day chunk. And then in 24-36 hours it should grab another chunk to go out to the full 14 days.


Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rainwater

jlb said:


> Just for reference, in a Twitter chat I had with TiVo support, once guided setup has completed, it could take a few "hours" to populate the data. And it will probably do a 7 day chunk. And then in 24-36 hours it should grab another chunk to go out to the full 14 days.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


Once the guide download completes, you should see the data immediately in the guide. It may take a few hours to index it and for the scheduler to run though.


----------



## JoeKustra

jlb said:


> Just for reference, in a Twitter chat I had with TiVo support, once guided setup has completed, it could take a few "hours" to populate the data. And it will probably do a 7 day chunk. And then in 24-36 hours it should grab another chunk to go out to the full 14 days.


It only goes "out" 12 days. It goes "back" two days. In case you want to see what you missed.


----------



## morac

TonyD79 said:


> I am only working with the iphone app right now (not at home) but I am seeing something odd. When I look at @midnight via the guide, it has OAD. When I search, it does not.
> 
> That might be part of the problem you are seeing. The scheduler may be more aligned with the search.
> 
> I will check if I am seeing the same when I get home.
> 
> ETA: I was able to add it with New & Repeat and it correctly scheduled only the first showing of the night. Very odd behavior.


Part of the problem is that if the generic guide data updates with specific, which tends to happen, but doesn't get a FAD then the scheduled recording will disappear from the ToDo list.

This means that you need to check the To Do list every day to make sure scheduled recordings don't vanish.

Case in point, if you have a first run 1P for Gotham, the season premiere episode will record since it has a FAD. The second episode won't since it's missing a FAD.


----------



## UCLABB

Totally FUBAR. Can't really set a One Pass to get this series. Has different titles for the same show, but only one OP will work. Well, I guess I'll just have to record eps one at a time at least until it's fixed.


----------



## moyekj

morac said:


> Case in point, if you have a first run 1P for Gotham, the season premiere episode will record since it has a FAD. The second episode won't since it's missing a FAD.


 As we've seen Rovi seems to add Original Air Date incrementally, as air date gets closer, so if you check back in a few days, the next episode of Gotham after premiere will likely get OAD and it then will be scheduled to record. It is annoying though since you can't just check ToDo list for an extended period of days because of things like this.


----------



## moyekj

UCLABB said:


> Totally FUBAR. Can't really set a One Pass to get this series. Has different titles for the same show, but only one OP will work. Well, I guess I'll just have to record eps one at a time at least until it's fixed.


 Auto Record wishlists are your friend (especially with messed up Rovi data).


----------



## tim1724

jlb said:


> Just for reference, in a Twitter chat I had with TiVo support, once guided setup has completed, it could take a few "hours" to populate the data. And it will probably do a 7 day chunk. And then in 24-36 hours it should grab another chunk to go out to the full 14 days.


Even on a Roamio Pro it took many hours for the initial guide data conversion to happen. During that time it acted quite oddly. Eventually it reached the point where it just showed S01 errors, at which point it needed to be rebooted. Then it took two network connections before it got everything.

But then it worked normally. Or at least until this week's guide data snafu with the TBA entries and such. (Now mostly resolved.) And of course the fact that Rovi is bad at setting the Original Air Date, categorizing movies properly, doing anything related to sports, etc.

On the much slower Series 3 hardware I'd expect the guide switchover to take quite a while.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> Part of the problem is that if the generic guide data updates with specific, which tends to happen, but doesn't get a FAD then the scheduled recording will disappear from the ToDo list.
> 
> This means that you need to check the To Do list every day to make sure scheduled recordings don't vanish.
> 
> Case in point, if you have a first run 1P for Gotham, the season premiere episode will record since it has a FAD. The second episode won't since it's missing a FAD.


Read it again. When I look at the episode from one view, it has OAD. If I look from a different view, it does not.

BTW, on the iPhone app, the second episode of Gotham has OAD. It does not list as being recorded but I imagine that is because the data did not get to my Bolt yet.

Final add: Tivo should be recording it anyway. The scheduler is broken.


----------



## jlb

tim1724 said:


> Even on a Roamio Pro it took many hours for the initial guide data conversion to happen. During that time it acted quite oddly. Eventually it reached the point where it just showed S01 errors, at which point it needed to be rebooted. Then it took two network connections before it got everything.
> 
> But then it worked normally. Or at least until this week's guide data snafu with the TBA entries and such. (Now mostly resolved.) And of course the fact that Rovi is bad at setting the Original Air Date, categorizing movies properly, doing anything related to sports, etc.
> 
> On the much slower Series 3 hardware I'd expect the guide switchover to take quite a while.


Thanks for the info

Sent from my iPad Mini 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1724

TonyD79 said:


> Read it again. When I look at the episode from one view, it has OAD. If I look from a different view, it does not.


Some views update before others. This was a problem even with Gracenote data. It's as if TiVo maintains several parallel data structures for guide data, with some features of the UI using one set of info, and other features using different info. And they're not always in sync. I noticed this to a small extent even back on my old OLED Series 3, but it's much more apparent in the HDUI on the newer machines.


----------



## TonyD79

tim1724 said:


> Some views update before others. This was a problem even with Gracenote data. It's as if TiVo maintains several parallel data structures for guide data, with some features of the UI using one set of info, and other features using different info. And they're not always in sync. I noticed this to a small extent even back on my old OLED Series 3, but it's much more apparent in the HDUI on the newer machines.


I can understand that. It may be a problem with the scheduler because of that.


----------



## UCLABB

moyekj said:


> Auto Record wishlists are your friend (especially with messed up Rovi data).


In this case, nope. Probably some combo of Discovery, which is notorious for bad info/no info, and Rovi


----------



## moyekj

UCLABB said:


> In this case, nope. Probably some combo of Discovery, which is notorious for bad info/no info, and Rovi


 With a wishlist you can OR together a bunch of different titles which is exactly what you need in this case, so yes a wishlist will work. You may have to set record options to "New & Repeats" depending if the programs have OAD or not.

An example of this is NFL games now have multiple different titles and series IDs using Rovi data, so a wishlist setup like this was needed to record them all with a single OnePass:

(NFL Football) (Night Football)
Category = Sports:Sports Event

The above catches multiple different sets of titles for NFL games:
"NFL Football"
"Monday Night Football"
"Sunday Night Football"

The category filters out possible non sports matches.

If you are not familiar with how to enter multiple wishlist title keywords with OR syntax I can post more details on how to do that.

If this bad Rovi data situation doesn't improve I think TiVo is going to have to come up with a web page that describes how to use advanced wishlists to help workaround some of the issues. Wishlists are not a cure all for bad Rovi data, but can help in some situations.


----------



## UCLABB

moyekj said:


> With a wishlist you can OR together a bunch of different titles which is exactly what you need in this case, so yes a wishlist will work. You may have to set record options to "New & Repeats" depending if the programs have OAD or not.
> 
> An example of this is NFL games now have multiple different titles and series IDs using Rovi data, so a wishlist setup like this was needed to record them all with a single OnePass:
> 
> (NFL Football) (Night Football)
> Category = Sports:Sports Event
> 
> The above catches multiple different sets of titles for NFL games:
> "NFL Football"
> "Monday Night Football"
> "Sunday Night Football"
> 
> The category filters out possible non sports matches.
> 
> If you are not familiar with how to enter multiple wishlist title keywords with OR syntax I can post more details on how to do that.
> 
> If this bad Rovi data situation doesn't improve I think TiVo is going to have to come up with a web page that describes how to use advanced wishlists to help workaround some of the issues. Wishlists are not a cure all for bad Rovi data, but can help in some situations.


You're probably right Kevin. I put in only two key words. Perhaps I could do more, but each ep has the two key words I used and then entirely new words. I could probably find something in the description that each ep has. I'll look into that. Thanks.


----------



## headless chicken

What a cluster****. My hate for the new Rovi guide data is ineffable. I want to meet the morons who write these verbose and utterly useless synopses.


----------



## RoamioJeff

headless chicken said:


> What a cluster****. My hate for the new Rovi guide data is ineffable. I want to meet the morons who write these verbose and utterly useless synopses.


This I don't get. I don't get coming to an internet forum to express "hate". Are there issues? Sure there are. Are the issues being worked? Sure looks like it to me.

In life we are all going to encounter things that break, poor results, bad service, etc. But can we all agree for just one microsecond to stop and take a deep breath and try to relax? Most of this stuff will all be resolved. Some of it might not. But that is what life is like. None of it is worth raising your blood pressure.


----------



## UCLABB

RoamioJeff said:


> This I don't get. I don't get coming to an internet forum to express "hate". Are there issues? Sure there are. Are the issues being worked? Sure looks like it to me.
> 
> In life we are all going to encounter things that break, poor results, bad service, etc. But can we all agree for just one microsecond to stop and take a deep breath and try to relax? Most of this stuff will all be resolved. Some of it might not. But that is what life is like. None of it is worth raising your blood pressure.


Do you work for TiVo? Pretty much every one of your posts sounds supportive of TiVo. "Be patient, everything will be fine".


----------



## RoamioJeff

UCLABB said:


> Do you work for TiVo?


Seriously? That's like me accusing you of working for a cable company, or a competitor of TiVo products. Or saying, "do you even own a TiVo?".

Great response, challenging me for discouraging "hate". Ad hominem... ignore the issue and attack the person. What's the purpose of that, anyway? What does it accomplish? Just to attack someone else that you perceive is not unhappy enough about ongoing problems?

And you falsely attributed a quote to me.



UCLABB said:


> "Be patient, everything will be fine".


----------



## lpwcomp

RoamioJeff said:


> And you falsely attributed a quote to me.


He wasn't quoting you, he was summarizing what you said.


----------



## RoamioJeff

lpwcomp said:


> He wasn't quoting you, he was summarizing what you said.


A false summary. And when you use quotes, it implies a direct quote.


----------



## lpwcomp

RoamioJeff said:


> A false summary. And when you use quotes, it implies a direct quote.


No it doesn't. if he wanted to quote you, he would have put it between quote tags.

And IMHO, it was a perfect summary.


----------



## RoamioJeff

lpwcomp said:


> And IMHO, it was a perfect summary.


So, discouraging "hate" is the same as being an alleged "defender" of Tivo's problems. Priceless.


----------



## lpwcomp

RoamioJeff said:


> So, discouraging "hate" is the same as being an alleged "defender" of Tivo's problems. Priceless.


 What the heck does discouraging "hate" of an intangible object accomplish?

Isn't someone allowed to vent w/o being accused of getting upset over nothing? Who appointed you the referee of what constitutes proper discourse?

BTW, the question about your employment status had nothing to do with your "discouragement of hate" and you know it. It has to do with your repeated assurances that all or at least most of the problems will get fixed.


----------



## CoxInPHX

morac said:


> Case in point, if you have a first run 1P for Gotham, the season premiere episode will record since it has a FAD. The second episode won't since it's missing a FAD.


The second episode is currently shown as airing on 09/26, but that is the night of the first Presidential Debate.

All four major networks are currently showing TBA for me on Mon 09/26


----------



## UCLABB

RoamioJeff said:


> So, discouraging "hate" is the same as being an alleged "defender" of Tivo's problems. Priceless.


The thing is, you have done this numerous times. Some people have gotten very frustrated and need to vent. We should be sympathetic and try to help if possible. No need to be critical.

My comments followed your exact quote. What I added in quotation marks was a sarcastic summary of many of your posts- sort of a mock quote. I think most people would understand my intent there.


----------



## lew

headless chicken said:


> What a cluster****. My hate for the new Rovi guide data is ineffable. I want to meet the morons who write these verbose and utterly useless synopses.


The writing style is different.

I'm surprised, I always thought most of the metadata information, synopses, came from the production company.

The writing style of the synopses is the least of our issues, JMO


----------



## RoamioJeff

lpwcomp said:


> Who appointed you the referee of what constitutes proper discourse?


No one. Isn't someone allowed to post an opinion in response to a post like that?



lpwcomp said:


> BTW, the question about your employment status had nothing to do with your "discouragement of hate" and you know it.


That is absurd. I "know" of no such thing. The insinuation posted about me being connected with TiVo in any way is false. Onus Probandi. I could just as easily claim that you work for "__________'. Now prove that you don't.



lpwcomp said:


> It has to do with your repeated assurances that all or at least most of the problems will get fixed.


You are confused. I have made no "repeated assurances". I will assume in good faith that you are misremembering comments from someone else.


----------



## RoamioJeff

UCLABB said:


> The thing is, you have done this numerous times


False. I have not.



UCLABB said:


> What I added in quotation marks was a sarcastic summary of many of your posts


Nice backtrack. And I have not made "many", if any, of the posts that you allege. And your false drive-by insinuation of me being affiliated with TiVo was another disingenuous assertion.


----------



## Icarus

Not to detract from the mutual lovefest between you two, but can't you simply ignore each other and stop detracting from the discussion here? Just stop responding to each other. Yes, it's that simple.



I just checked and indexing, gc etc everything seems to be normal, yet, if I try a search for "Survivor" many of the old seasons come up, independently, but not the new one. And it seems like the guide has no concept that they are all really the same TV series, so it shows each season separately with the location name.

I used to have a wishlist for Survivor, because every season the name changes, but that wasn't working either for the new season and I kept hoping when they fixed the programming info it would start working again, but it hasn't, so I just selected the program from the guide and created a 1p for it for now.

So is there some sort of search data base that's broken? Why won't search or wishlist search find it properly?

And is this a symptom of a bigger problem or not?

All those people having problems with indexing reminds me of the problems those of us with TAs and S3s had .. I had to put a timer on the TA IIRC otherwise downloading, indexing etc would never complete. ugh.

-David


----------



## Space

Icarus said:


> ...
> 
> I used to have a wishlist for Survivor, because every season the name changes, but that wasn't working either for the new season and I kept hoping when they fixed the programming info it would start working again, but it hasn't, so I just selected the program from the guide and created a 1p for it for now.
> 
> So is there some sort of search data base that's broken? Why won't search or wishlist search find it properly?
> 
> And is this a symptom of a bigger problem or not?
> ...


In WMC with Rovi data each season of Survivor has a separate seriesID, so you have to create a new Series for each one.

I assume you will have to do the same thing with TiVo unless they get Rovi to change it, or perhaps TiVo will group the multiple seasons/series together and create their own aggregate series (I don't know if they do that or not, but doing it that way it would only affect the TiVo boxes and would not disrupt other DVRs such as WMC, although I wouldn't mind just having one "Survivor" Series on my WMC box).


----------



## FitzAusTex

I hate the recent argument in this thread about coming to this site and expressing hate and where some of us are, or aren't employed. It really high jacked this thread with inane arguments.


----------



## jlb

i am pretty psyched that my many years old TiVoHD received support for mpeg and for the new guide. TiVo/Rovi could have easily said they weren't going to bother going back that far....

Let's try and shift this thread back to its intended purpose and post just helpful/informative comments about the new Rovi guide.


----------



## TonyD79

Space said:


> In WMC with Rovi data each season of Survivor has a separate seriesID, so you have to create a new Series for each one.
> 
> I assume you will have to do the same thing with TiVo unless they get Rovi to change it, or perhaps TiVo will group the multiple seasons/series together and create their own aggregate series (I don't know if they do that or not, but doing it that way it would only affect the TiVo boxes and would not disrupt other DVRs such as WMC, although I wouldn't mind just having one "Survivor" Series on my WMC box).


Tivo did something with other series that had this. I think Gotham actually went from Gotham to Gothm: Rise of the Villains. And the Marvel hero animation on Disney changes. When it did it the first time, I had to redo the 1P. Now it seems to catch the new names. Either Gracenote changed something or Tivo did some kind of aggregation for those shows.


----------



## randian

TonyD79 said:


> Tivo did something with other series that had this. I think Gotham actually went from Gotham to Gothm: Rise of the Villains.


All of the episodes were prefixed with "Rise of the Villians: ...", but the actual series name didn't change. Now in Season 3 episodes are prefixed with "Mad City: ..."


----------



## morac

So I got the monthly advisors survey which asked if I saw any issues with guide data or OnePasses. There wasn't enough room to fill in all the problems I've seen.


----------



## lpwcomp

Odd thing I noticed a couple of days ago.

Braves games that aren't on national TV are replayed multiple times. All showings have an OAD. However, it is correct only for the initial live showing. The replays all have the previous days date.

example: Tonight's game is live at 7:30PM. It has an OAD of 9/16/16. The two replays have 9/15/16.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Odd thing I noticed a couple of days ago.
> 
> Braves games that aren't on national TV are replayed multiple times. All showings have an OAD. However, it is correct only for the initial live showing. The replays all have the previous days date.
> 
> example: Tonight's game is live at 7:30PM. It has an OAD of 9/16/16. The two replays have 9/15/16.


 Are the different recordings same seriesId/collectionId or different? I would guess different.


----------



## rainwater

moyekj said:


> Are the different recordings same seriesId/collectionId or different? I would guess different.


Yes. They are all different program id's. There's no way to record only new MLB games on the local Fox RSNs.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Are the different recordings same seriesId/collectionId or different? I would guess different.


All have same partnerCollectionId
"partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH0010753967

tonight's game

Initial showing:
"partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0357241875

replays
"partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0356860659"

Sunday's game

Initial showing:
"partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0357241871"

replays:
"partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0356852936"

Monday's game (which is on a different channel BTW):

Initial showing:
"partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0360675158"

replays:
"partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0356937589"

So the replays are treated as a different episode of the same "series", which is stupid but was not what I was pointing out. The replays have the wrong OAD.


----------



## cherry ghost

lpwcomp said:


> Odd thing I noticed a couple of days ago.
> 
> Braves games that aren't on national TV are replayed multiple times. All showings have an OAD. However, it is correct only for the initial live showing. The replays all have the previous days date.
> 
> example: Tonight's game is live at 7:30PM. It has an OAD of 9/16/16. The two replays have 9/15/16.


PGA golf is the same way.



moyekj said:


> Are the different recordings same seriesId/collectionId or different? I would guess different.


The original airing has a different seriesId than the replays, which have the same seriesId.

There has been some progress, though. Last week the original airing had no OAD.


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> Part of the problem is that if the generic guide data updates with specific, which tends to happen, but doesn't get a FAD then the scheduled recording will disappear from the ToDo list.
> 
> This means that you need to check the To Do list every day to make sure scheduled recordings don't vanish.
> 
> Case in point, if you have a first run 1P for Gotham, the season premiere episode will record since it has a FAD. The second episode won't since it's missing a FAD.


Not seeing that here on my Bolt. I have Gotham set for only new(like most of my 1Ps). and my To Do list shows both the first and second episode of the new season of Gotham as being recorded.

EDIT: I just checked my Roamio Basic on OTA and my Roamio Pro. Those are also set to new only from Gotham and show the first two episodes of Gotham as being scheduled to record.


----------



## lpwcomp

cherry ghost said:


> PGA golf is the same way.
> 
> The original airing has a different seriesId than the replays, which have the same seriesId.


That may be true with PGA golf. It is not true for Braves games on FSNS6 or FSSE6. All have the same seriesId.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> All have same partnerCollectionId
> "partnerCollectionId": "epgProvider:cl.SH0010753967
> 
> tonight's game
> 
> Initial showing:
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0357241875
> 
> replays
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0356860659"
> 
> Sunday's game
> 
> Initial showing:
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0357241871"
> 
> replays:
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0356852936"
> 
> Monday's game (which is on a different channel BTW):
> 
> Initial showing:
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0360675158"
> 
> replays:
> "partnerContentId": "epgProvider:ct.EP0010753967-0356937589"
> 
> So the replays are treated as a different episode of the same "series", which is stupid but was not what I was pointing out. The replays have the wrong OAD.


 Even more screwed up than I thought then.


----------



## lpwcomp

Why have same people started using "FAD" rather than "OAD"? It's still OriginalAirDate" in the raw data and, unless I'm mis-remembering, it's always been "First Aired" in the TiVo displays.


----------



## morac

aaronwt said:


> Not seeing that here on my Bolt. I have Gotham set for only new(like most of my 1Ps). and my To Do list shows both the first and second episode of the new season of Gotham as being recorded.
> 
> EDIT: I just checked my Roamio Basic on OTA and my Roamio Pro. Those are also set to new only from Gotham and show the first two episodes of Gotham as being scheduled to record.


Gotham's data was fixed last night or today.


----------



## lpwcomp

Another thing I;ve never seen before but maybe it's not new:

I recorded "Stan Lee: With Great Power" on 9/3. This was well after that TiVo had been converted. It has no OAD. When I hit "Info", on the right side of the display is

Documentary,
Entertainment
1080i
Released: 10/31/15
No Rating

Has anyone ever seen "Released" before?

Edit: kmttg "Display Data" contains"

"originalAirdate": "2015-10-31"


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> Gotham's data was fixed last night or today.


So like most things with this switch over, if I leave things alone they end up being fine?


----------



## morac

aaronwt said:


> So like most things with this switch over, if I leave things alone they end up being fine?


In this case it was fixed, though I've had things that were not fixed and I've missed recordings.


----------



## atmuscarella

aaronwt said:


> So like most things with this switch over, if I leave things alone they end up being fine?


That has been my base plan along with check to make sure my shows record.

So far I have had to 2 shows that had problems. I had to recreate 1 new 1pass for my 6:00 PM local news and had to do some manual recordings for The Late Show with Stephen Colbert for a few days. Other than that so far everything else has self corrected, but I will be paying allot closer attention for the next few weeks than I should have too.


----------



## Space

Looking at how Gracenote structures it's data, the OAD is associated with the episode, so if you have two airings of what looks to be the same episode, but the OADs are different, then that is one clue that they are not actually considered the same episode by the TiVo (even if they actually are the same episode).

Note that it is possible that two different episodes have the same OAD (obviously).

Tags like "NEW", "HD" and "LIVE" are all associated with a particular AIRING, they are not associated with the episode, so it is possible to have multiple airings of the same episode where one has the "LIVE" tag and the others don't.

I assume this is the structure used in the TiVo, even if Rovi is not structured that way (I don't know if it is or isn't) it needs to emulate this in order for the data to make sense to the TiVo.

So for sports programming, they need to have all airings of a particular game be the same "episode", even the first airing. That first airing should be tagged with "LIVE" and the other airings of that same episode should not have that tag (and of course the episode (of which all airings should point to) should have an OAD).

It looks like the way they have it now is that the first airing is considered one episode (and has the LIVE tag), and the other repeats of that game are being classified as a separate episode (with each airing not having the LIVE tag). Each of the repeat airing are the same episode, so the only airing of that same game that is a different episode it the first live airing.

In a way I can understand why this is, the first airing is really NOT the same as the repeats. The repeats are probably an edited version of the original live airing. So technically, you could make the argument that the repeats are a separate episode. But I think most people would prefer that the original live airing as well as all repeats be considered the same episode.


----------



## lpwcomp

Space said:


> In a way I can understand why this is, the first airing is really NOT the same as the repeats. The repeats are probably an edited version of the original live airing. So technically, you could make the argument that the repeats are a separate episode. But I think most people would prefer that the original live airing as well as all repeats be considered the same episode.


I don't know about other team's games, but the replay of the Brave's games are in no way edited.


----------



## oldradio99

I will admit to not reading all 32 pages of this thread. 

My issues has been witn Master Chef. I have a season pass but the last two weeks have not recorded. 

When i go into history, there is no message that it wasnt recorded. 

I have also noticed when reviewing the To Do list, i no longer see red x's for shows that that wont record due to conflcts. 

Is this all due to the new guide data or some other update?

Thanks


----------



## rainwater

lpwcomp said:


> I don't know about other team's games, but the replay of the Brave's games are in no way edited.


It's just really bad data. Replays not only don't link to the original airing but they usually have the wrong OAD.


----------



## lpwcomp

rainwater said:


> It's just really bad data. Replays not only don't link to the original airing but they usually have the wrong OAD.


And we've come full circle on this sub-thread.


----------



## rainwater

lpwcomp said:


> And we've come full circle on this sub-thread.


I did mention the Braves games about 2 weeks ago  The bad part is the season is almost over so if it doesn't get fixed in the next few weeks, next season may start out in disarray as well.


----------



## lpwcomp

rainwater said:


> I did mention the Braves games about 2 weeks ago  The bad part is the season is almost over so if it doesn't get fixed in the next few weeks, next season may start out in disarray as well.


It's hard to believe, but the quality of the data has sunk below the level of the Bravss' play on the field.


----------



## rainwater

lpwcomp said:


> It's hard to believe, but the quality of the data has sunk below the level of the Bravss' play on the field.


Yeah, it is bad enough I have to watch the Braves but now my TiVo keeps recording reruns of them losing!


----------



## Icarus

Space said:


> In WMC with Rovi data each season of Survivor has a separate seriesID, so you have to create a new Series for each one.
> 
> I assume you will have to do the same thing with TiVo unless they get Rovi to change it, or perhaps TiVo will group the multiple seasons/series together and create their own aggregate series (I don't know if they do that or not, but doing it that way it would only affect the TiVo boxes and would not disrupt other DVRs such as WMC, although I wouldn't mind just having one "Survivor" Series on my WMC box).





TonyD79 said:


> Tivo did something with other series that had this. I think Gotham actually went from Gotham to Gothm: Rise of the Villains. And the Marvel hero animation on Disney changes. When it did it the first time, I had to redo the 1P. Now it seems to catch the new names. Either Gracenote changed something or Tivo did some kind of aggregation for those shows.


Right .. I used to be able to this with a wishlist search just with title keyword "Survivor", Category: Reality with recording options set to New only and it seemed to pick up mostly only new showings of Survivor on CBS. Title keyword means that word appears in the title somewhere, so it can pick up things like "Designated Survivor" or any show with "Survivor" in the title. But it worked fairly well, occasionally picking up an extra show now and then.

But now, as you said, they have individual series listings in the search index for each differently named season of Survivor, except the new season doesn't even show up in search or wishlist search. If it did, a title keyword using Survivor and an actor keyword using Jeff Probst with recording options set to New only, should only pick up new showings of Survivor, regardless of the rest of the name, but it doesn't pick up anything because the new series of "Survivor: Millenials vs. Gen X" does not appear in any search results!

Also (and please try this at home) create a new wishlist with
Title Keyword: Survivor
Actor Keyword: Jeff Probst

Save it and look at the upcoming episodes, and there are none shown!

So as suggested above, I set up a 1P for it, but that doesn't work as well long term. It won't work for the next season of Survivor.

Just trying to figure out what's the problem with the search index or db?

This is a weird problem. Downloading guide data is working, indexing, gc etc all working fine.

ETA: I also just tried changing the title keyword to "Survivor*", no change, which is what I expected. I've also tried "Survivor:" That's why I'm concluding that there's a problem with the search db or index.

-David


----------



## FitzAusTex

Tonight I'm getting TBA and XX Channel Programming issue again after network connection that I didn't actively initiate.


----------



## moyekj

Icarus said:


> Also (and please try this at home) create a new wishlist with
> Title Keyword: Survivor
> Actor Keyword: Jeff Probst
> 
> Save it and look at the upcoming episodes, and there are none shown!


 That's because Jeff Probst is listed as executive producer and is not an actor. With kmttg search++ a search with title keyword=survivor and executiveProducer=Jeff Probst does match survivor. Of course that doesn't help with wishlist setup as there is no executiveProducer field available.


----------



## Icarus

moyekj said:


> That's because Jeff Probst is listed as executive producer and is not an actor. With kmttg search++ a search with title keyword=survivor and executiveProducer=Jeff Probst does match survivor. Of course that doesn't help with wishlist setup as there is no executiveProducer field available.


Ah, that helps. Thanks. It is showing up in wishlist search if I make it broad enough now. It also shows up in regular search way at the bottom of the list of matches as "Survivor: Millenials vs Gen X"

But, I can't add category interests/reality to it, even though it's listed as Reality in the guide. Then I get no matches. Any idea what's going on there?

Just Survivor or Survivor: is too broad now.

Title Keyword: Survivor, -Paranormal, -Primal, -Designated with recording options set to "new only" seems to work ok for now. weird.

On the tivo listing it shows him listed as "Host" also, BTW. But with kmttg you are looking at the raw data.

There's a "Keyword" field in Wishlist Search. Any idea what that would match? I tried putting Probst in there, it didn't match anything.

-David


----------



## Bierboy

I posted this in the TiVo help forum, but thought I'd add it here. I've been getting this error message every time my Premiere XL4 tries to connect early in the morning. However, when I manually try to connect, it works fine. I installed a network switch a couple weeks ago, but we went out of town right after that, and it was fine while we we're gone. Seemed to have started this week. I'm having no other problems with the other devices on the switch. For the time being, I'm just manually connecting every other day or so. Any ideas on what might be wrong? Is this related to the guide info problems listed here? I should add I did the network test, and it passes fine...I did see this just now


----------



## Scott J

Starting today, the MLB Network schedule is screwed up through the afternoon of the 28th (the furthest my guide currently goes). It looks like Rovi is listing the schedule the channel uses during the offseason (which means a schedule that hasn't been used since March, at the latest). That means the guide is not showing any of the eight live games MLBN is showing between now and Thursday, plus more likely beyond then.

MLBN's listings were fine last week, now they're using a 6-month-old schedule.

One step forward, two steps back.


----------



## trip1eX

Only thing i noticed so far is I have to setup different onepasses for Sunday and Thursday NFL games instead of just having one NFL OnePass.

Also boxing on HBO got a name change and so had to create a new OnePass for that as well.


----------



## aaronwt

oldradio99 said:


> I will admit to not reading all 32 pages of this thread.
> 
> My issues has been witn Master Chef. I have a season pass but the last two weeks have not recorded.
> 
> When i go into history, there is no message that it wasnt recorded.
> 
> I have also noticed when reviewing the To Do list, i no longer see red x's for shows that that wont record due to conflcts.
> 
> Is this all due to the new guide data or some other update?
> 
> Thanks


No idea. MasterChef has been recording for me without any issues from a TiVo on cable and a TiVo on ota. Both One passes are set to record only new episodes.


----------



## Paul Coco

Bierboy said:


> I posted this in the TiVo help forum, but thought I'd add it here. I've been getting this error message every time my Premiere XL4 tries to connect early in the morning. However, when I manually try to connect, it works fine. I installed a network switch a couple weeks ago, but we went out of town right after that, and it was fine while we we're gone. Seemed to have started this week. I'm having no other problems with the other devices on the switch. For the time being, I'm just manually connecting every other day or so. Any ideas on what might be wrong? Is this related to the guide info problems listed here? I should add I did the network test, and it passes fine...I did see this just now


I also saw this message several times last week. Just a guess but I think the problem is at TiVo's end, not yours. There have been so many problems with the guide data that people are forcing manual connections at an unprecedented rate hoping to get corrected data. This is overwhelming the TiVo servers and prompting such messages. In my case, I received the message 3 times before being successful on the 4th attempt.


----------



## NashGuy

My OnePass for Washington Week on PBS quit working after the Rovi changeover. I just deleted it and recreated it. Maybe that will fix it. In the meantime, I'm just streaming it from the PBS app on my Apple TV. Between that app and Hulu, I'm not sure what I need my Roamio OTA for much any more. CBS recordings and the Amazon Prime app, I guess...


----------



## NorthAlabama

Bierboy said:


> ...I've been getting this error message every time my Premiere XL4 tries to connect early in the morning. However, when I manually try to connect, it works fine...Any ideas on what might be wrong? Is this related to the guide info problems listed here?...


the n11 error has been reported by several users per tech support. i saw the error 5 days in a row, now it's been connecting normally for 3 days, so i would wait to see if it resolves itself. the n11 error has happened before following a software update, i suspect it's a tivo server/traffic issue.


----------



## HarperVision

Bierboy said:


> I posted this in the TiVo help forum, but thought I'd add it here. I've been getting this error message every time my Premiere XL4 tries to connect early in the morning. However, when I manually try to connect, it works fine. I installed a network switch a couple weeks ago, but we went out of town right after that, and it was fine while we we're gone. Seemed to have started this week. I'm having no other problems with the other devices on the switch. For the time being, I'm just manually connecting every other day or so. Any ideas on what might be wrong? Is this related to the guide info problems listed here? I should add I did the network test, and it passes fine...I did see this just now


I got that a bunch of times while trying to setup my new Bolt+. aaronwt mentioned it's a bug with the new Rovi guide update. I eventually got it to work and go all the way through after numerous forced call ins, downloads, guided setups, etc.


----------



## aaronwt

HarperVision said:


> I got that a bunch of times while trying to setup my new Bolt+. aaronwt mentioned it's a bug with the new Rovi guide update. I eventually got it to work and go all the way through after numerous forced call ins, downloads, guided setups, etc.


I don't know if it's a bug only that other people had been reporting issues. It could just be caused from so many people trying to force a manual connection. I haven't forced any connections with my TiVos. So they must eventually connect and update things on their own without any intervention by me.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> I don't know if it's a bug only that other people had been reporting issues. It could just be caused from so many people trying to force a manual connection. I haven't forced any connections with my TiVos. So they must eventually connect and update things on their own without any intervention by me.


It seems the Premiere has been affected much more than any other TiVo. I'm not sure if it is a software bug combined with server issues or what. But many Premiere owners are reporting problems. Personally, I haven't had a single issue with connections since the switchover started on my Bolt, Roamios, or Minis.


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> It seems the Premiere has been affected much more than any other TiVo. I'm not sure if it is a software bug combined with server issues or what. But many Premiere owners are reporting problems. Personally, I haven't had a single issue with connections since the switchover started on my Bolt, Roamios, or Minis.


I only have six 1Ps on my Premiere(OTA). But so far I have shows scheduled properly to record through 9/28. WHich is also how far the guide goes out to.


----------



## Bierboy

NorthAlabama said:


> the n11 error has been reported by several users per tech support. i saw the error 5 days in a row, now it's been connecting normally for 3 days, so i would wait to see if it resolves itself. the n11 error has happened before following a software update, i suspect it's a tivo server/traffic issue.


OK...thanks....there is HOPE! 

EDIT: just checked and it connected normally a couple hours ago, and the guide data is up to date.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Bierboy said:


> OK...thanks....there is HOPE!
> 
> EDIT: just checked and it connected normally a couple hours ago, and the guide data is up to date.


i checked too, another n11 error.  my tivo will eventually connect following 3-5 attempts, so i forced 2 connections, and rebooted.


----------



## DaveLessnau

Apparently, I'm seeing another screw-up with this Guide Data. About a week ago, I reported that two of my Wishlists (Movies and Science Fiction) didn't pick up "Captain America: The Winter Soldier" even though they should have. I ended up missing that show. But, I set up a Wishlist specifically for that movie and told it to record one of the showings. Not trusting my TiVo any more, I check that Wishlist daily. Today, even though the showings are still present in that Wishlist, the recording I set up is gone. I've once again told it to record one of the showings. Of course, the movie is still not showing up in either of those Wishlists.


----------



## dougdingle

Space said:


> What I have done since the WMC Rovi switch-over is to set all the shows I record as a "My fave" on zap2it.com.
> 
> I then look at "View my calendar" (link at top of TV Listings) once a week and it displays all the airings of all of the "My faves". I can quickly scroll down through them looking for the blue "NEW" tag and making sure my WMC has them each scheduled to record. It works fairly well.
> 
> I would estimate that I have to force WMC to record a show that wasn't being recorded due to bad Rovi data about once or twice a month. I can't say I have much of an issue with multiple recordings of the same episode. I normally only check 7 or 8 days of listings, as anything farther out than that is less accurate and will most likely be corrected on it's own. If it is not corrected, the check I do the following week will discover it and I can correct it then.


I'm surprised that you don't see this time consuming effort you have to make to double check everything since the transition to be a problem.

I see it as a real time consuming problem. How long are you willing to put up with it? A month? A year? Forever?

The TiVo experience for well over a decade was all about *not *having to worry about or double-check *anything*. You set up a SP or even a 1P or wishlist, and you could be certain stuff would be on the hard drive after it 'aired'.

If I would have to do all that double checking constantly (past a grace period I'm giving TiVo to clean up their guide data mess), I would abandon TiVo in a heartbeat. The very basis of TiVo reliability, the reason I got it in the first place instead of the cableco's DVR, would be gone. May as well be programming the box with channel and time data after doing a ton of research every week.


----------



## dougdingle

rainwater said:


> Yeah, it is bad enough I have to watch the Braves but now my TiVo keeps recording reruns of them losing!


*That *is a situation up with which you should not put!


----------



## Space

dougdingle said:


> I'm surprised that you don't see this time consuming effort you have to make to double check everything since the transition to be a problem.
> 
> I see it as a real time consuming problem. How long are you willing to put up with it? A month? A year? Forever?
> 
> ...
> If I would have to do all that double checking constantly (past a grace period I'm giving TiVo to clean up their guide data mess), I would abandon TiVo in a heartbeat.
> ...


I don't blame you, and I think most people would not put up with this for long either.

I never said it wasn't a problem. You can see my complaints about Rovi data all over this forum as well as on thegreenbutton.tv. I am certainly not making any excuses for Rovi... their data sucks and needs to change if they have any hope of keeping the TiVo product alive.


----------



## mrizzo80

Someone mentioned that Rovi didn't know that the late window for NFL doubleheader network games starts at 4:25p EDT (not 4:00p.) Looks like they corrected it for this week. The CBS late game shows 4:25p - 7:30p.


----------



## rainwater

mrizzo80 said:


> Someone mentioned that Rovi didn't know that the late window for NFL doubleheader network games starts at 4:25p EDT (not 4:00p.) Looks like they corrected it for this week. The CBS late game shows 4:25p - 7:30p.


Except the Fox game in the guide goes to 5:00 and no post gane show is listed in the guide at all. Every week it's like they just pick random times for football games (College and NFL).


----------



## Steve

Space said:


> It appears that if TiVo finds an episode that has no ESI, it will schedule it to record (just to be safe). However, if the episode does have ESI, *but that ESI data is missing the OAD, it will NOT record that episode if you have the setting of "NEW only".*


Not sure that's correct. I have a OP for "new only" for _Quick Pitch_ on MLB and it records every episode aired that day, even though there's no OAD.


----------



## Steve

More info on re: post above.


----------



## rainwater

Steve said:


> Not sure that's correct. I have a OP for "new only" for _Quick Pitch_ on MLB and it records every episode aired that day, even though there's no OAD.


It records because it has no episode information at all (just series info). Gracenote always had an OAD when it had episode data. But Rovi tends to have episode data with no OAD. When there is episode data with no OAD, TiVo will not record. This is a new phenomenon because Gracenote never had that issue.

In your case, that is just like Gracenote with no episode info so it will always record as new.


----------



## Steve

rainwater said:


> It records because it has no episode information at all (just series info). Gracenote always had an OAD when it had episode data. But Rovi tends to have episode data with no OAD. When there is episode data with no OAD, TiVo will not record. This is a new phenomenon because Gracenote never had that issue.
> 
> In your case, that is just like Gracenote with no episode info so it will always record as new.


Gotcha. Makes sense.

So is there no way to record just one episode a day of a show like _Quick Pitch_ with a one-pass? I'd have to set up different repeating manuals, because it's not always on in the same time slots.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Having to delete duplicates is annoying enough for me, but the fact that 1Ps for sports like La Liga Soccer seem to only pick up the one episode in the guide that I use to create the 1P means that 1Ps are broken. Maybe not broken for your show (yet), but broken, nonetheless. Tivo either needs to recode how 1P works (1Ps are a feature they definitely promote - as they are with the Bolt+ on tivo.com), or get the data cleaned up so these work (close to) 100% of the time, very soon. Or they need to stop promoting 1Ps and only promote Wishlists.


----------



## slowbiscuit

trip1eX said:


> Only thing i noticed so far is I have to setup different onepasses for Sunday and Thursday NFL games instead of just having one NFL OnePass.


Been posted many times that you can create an ARWL with optional keywords (Night Football) (NFL Football) and category Sports: Sports Event and you'll get all the games with new and repeats set.

Yeah, it sucks that the old NFL Football 1P worked great with TMS and now it doesn't. But those days are gone.


----------



## mangochutney

Futzing an ARWL up to make what should be a simple task is a workaround not a fix for the poor quality data. I do hope ultimately the quality begins to flow.


----------



## aaronwt

trip1eX said:


> Only thing i noticed so far is I have to setup different onepasses for Sunday and Thursday NFL games instead of just having one NFL OnePass.
> 
> Also boxing on HBO got a name change and so had to create a new OnePass for that as well.


Thursday Night Football is on CBS right now. The first week was NBC though. And I have one 1P for Sunday Night Football. Which picked up the NBC broadcast on the first Thursday and automatically recorded it.

But since the last couple of weeks the Thursday night game was on CBS, that needs a separate 1P. Which is nothing new. My 1P for the CBS Thursday Night NFL game is picking everything up like it should.

And I have a 1P for Monday Night Football on ESPN. Which is also working properly.

And I also have a 1P for NFL football which picks up all the Sunday games. These all worked for me before, and they are still working for me now with the ROvi data.

I did need to change the one football wishlist I had for the Redskins though. But that is just a back up since my 1Ps get all the NFL games broadcast here anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

aaronwt said:


> Thursday Night Football is on CBS right now. The first week was NBC though.


That wasn't Thursday Night Football. That was a Thursday night episode of Sunday Night Football.

I wish I was joking.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Bierboy said:


> OK...thanks....there is HOPE!
> 
> EDIT: just checked and it connected normally a couple hours ago, and the guide data is up to date.


update: resolved. enough users reported the n11 error tivo classified it as a known issue. they say they identified the trouble, and i haven't seen the error since last saturday myself. :up:


----------



## Jed1

Here is a prime example of TiVo themselves getting the data wrong. I seen an ad for TNT that they are running all 6 episodes of Star Wars starting tonight at 8:00PM. 
I looked last night in my TiVo guide and it shows Castle tonight for TNT. In fact there is no listings at all for Star Wars when you do a search.
Now if I go to TVGuide.com it shows Star Wars.
http://www.tvguide.com/listings/
Zap2It shows Star Wars.
http://tvschedule.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGrid.do?aid=tvschedule
TV.com shows Castle. This the TiVo listings data.
http://www.tv.com/listings/

It appears that TiVo is getting this all wrong as Gracenote and TVGuide(Rovi) has it right.
Just checked and my cable companies guide, which is Rovis, also correctly has Star Wars tonight on TNT.
Connecting to the service does not fix it.


----------



## lpwcomp

Jed1 said:


> It appears that TiVo is getting this all wrong as Gracenote and TVGuide(Rovi) has it right.


That's kinda hard to do since TiVo _*is*_ Rovi.


----------



## Jed1

lpwcomp said:


> That's kinda hard to do since TiVo _*is*_ Rovi.


But the Rovi data is correct on TVGuide.com and as I just mentioned it is also right on my cable companies guide which is Rovis.
The only place it is wrong is on the TiVos and TV.com. In fact there is no listing at all for the other 5 episodes that will air each night on TNT.
The weird part it is correct on TiVo Online. Connecting to the service does not fix it.


----------



## lpwcomp

Jed1 said:


> But the Rovi data is correct on TVGuide.com and as I just mentioned it is also right on my cable companies guide which is Rovis.
> The only place it is wrong is on the TiVos and TV.com. In fact there is no listing at all for the other 5 episodes that will air each night on TNT.
> The weird part it is correct on TiVo Online. Connecting to the service does not fix it.


The DVR side of "new" TiVo doesn't modify the data in that manner, so when they got it from the PI side, it was wrong and they didn't get the corrected data in time to deploy it to the TiVos.


----------



## Jed1

lpwcomp said:


> The DVR side of "new" TiVo doesn't modify the data in that manner, so when they got it from the PI side, it was wrong and they didn't get the corrected data in time to deploy it to the TiVos.


But the main database, TVGuide.com, had this correct even yesterday. So did my MSO's guide. How long is it going to take TiVo to get it corrected? In fact TNT has been advertising this all weekend.


----------



## Space

If it was a change that just happened recently, then it may take some time for the changes to propagate to the TiVo.

But this is another problem with Rovi data, updates often occur more slowly than they do with Gracenote data, so it may only take one or two days to update Gracenote but three or four to update Rovi.


----------



## ajwees41

rainwater said:


> Its on USAHD, BravoHD, CNBCHD, AMCHD, OxygenHD, MTVHD, etc. The list goes on and on. Those are national channels, not affiliates or regional networks. Just scroll through the guide a few hours and you will see TBA or "USAHD Programming", etc. Even affiliate channels like NBC are missing both late night shows for the rest of this week.
> 
> Note: You will never see TBA on tvguide.com. The previous program just extends where the TBA is.


Before they fixed our area we had TBA same programs on TiVo and tvguide.com,


----------



## lpwcomp

Jed1 said:


> But the main database, TVGuide.com, had this correct even yesterday. So did my MSO's guide. How long is it going to take TiVo to get it corrected? In fact TNT has been advertising this all weekend.


Why do you think that TVGuide.com is "the main database"?


----------



## Jed1

Space said:


> If it was a change that just happened recently, then it may take some time for the changes to propagate to the TiVo.
> 
> But this is another problem with Rovi data, updates often occur more slowly than they do with Gracenote data, so it may only take one or two days to update Gracenote but three or four to update Rovi.


But the Rovi data has been correct so it is not a "Rovi" data issue. The problem solely lies with what TiVo is doing with the data. Like I said my cable company uses the IGuide with Rovi data and it is not wrong. The only time their guide was wrong is whatever TiVo done last week as it fouled up the data to the MSO's. There has been no issue with that data at all before that.
If TiVo is mismanaging the data then it is a TiVo issue not a Rovi data issue.


----------



## Jed1

lpwcomp said:


> Why do you think that TVGuide.com is "the main database"?


TVGuide.com was owned by Rovi and the data on there matched what used to be delivered to my TVGOS guide and currently to the IGuide on my cable companies box.
TV.com mirrors what is on my TiVo including what lineups are available to me when I rerun guided setup.
Both TVGuide.com and TV.com is owned by CBSInteractive.

When I was moved over to the new data I received the lineup that was on TVGuide.com. All the channel errors were mirrored there. TV.com had the same channel errors. Zap2It was correct.
When I submitted to TiVo to add some missing channels those changes showed up on TV.com first then to TVGuide.com.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom

TVGuide hasn't been owned by Rovi in quite some time so there is no way it is "the main database" of Rovi data. It's just yet another client of the data, same way as TV.COM and our Tivos are.


----------



## Jed1

BRiT wtfdotcom said:


> TVGuide hasn't been owned by Rovi in quite some time so there is no way it is "the main database" of Rovi data. It's just yet another client of the data, same way as TV.COM and our Tivos are.


Which comes from the main database. 
Again look at TNT on TVGuide.com and then on TV.com. TVGuide has Star Wars and TV.com has Castle.
My cable companies I guide has Star Wars and they get their data from Rovi.
TVGuide.com, the MSOs are drawing right from the database where as TiVo is also drawing from the database but are reworking the data to fit their needs. TV.com mirrors what is on the TiVo so it is whatever TiVo is doing is causing this problem.
Rovi sold TVGuide.com back in 2010 to Lionsgate who in turn sold it to CBS Corp. I am well aware of what Gemstar assets Rovi sold and what assets they kept. I used to have connections to people who worked on the database but most of them lost their jobs when Rovi ceased broadcast operations for TVGOS.


----------



## UCLABB

Jed1 said:


> Here is a prime example of TiVo themselves getting the data wrong. I seen an ad for TNT that they are running all 6 episodes of Star Wars starting tonight at 8:00PM.
> I looked last night in my TiVo guide and it shows Castle tonight for TNT. In fact there is no listings at all for Star Wars when you do a search.
> Now if I go to TVGuide.com it shows Star Wars.
> http://www.tvguide.com/listings/
> Zap2It shows Star Wars.
> http://tvschedule.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGrid.do?aid=tvschedule
> TV.com shows Castle. This the TiVo listings data.
> http://www.tv.com/listings/
> 
> It appears that TiVo is getting this all wrong as Gracenote and TVGuide(Rovi) has it right.
> Just checked and my cable companies guide, which is Rovis, also correctly has Star Wars tonight on TNT.
> Connecting to the service does not fix it.


Weird situation. Yeah, search Star Wars and you get listings for each episode in the series, but doesn't show any available. However, my guide is fine, one each night and then several on the weekend. I don't know why the heck the search function is out of sync with the guide.

Oh, and I have a TiVo box set one pass for Star Wars and it failed to work.

Finally, thanks for pointing this out, I would have missed these opportunities to record them otherwise.


----------



## lpwcomp

Jed1 said:


> Which comes from the main database.
> Again look at TNT on TVGuide.com and then on TV.com. TVGuide has Star Wars and TV.com has Castle.
> My cable companies I guide has Star Wars and they get their data from Rovi.
> TVGuide.com, the MSOs are drawing right from the database where as TiVo is also drawing from the database but are reworking the data to fit their needs. TV.com mirrors what is on the TiVo so it is whatever TiVo is doing is causing this problem.
> Rovi sold TVGuide.com back in 2010 to Lionsgate who in turn sold it to CBS Corp. I am well aware of what Gemstar assets Rovi sold and what assets they kept. I used to have connections to people who worked on the database but most of them lost their jobs when Rovi ceased broadcast operations for TVGOS.


 So your theory is that the DVR division received the data at the same as all of the other clients of the PI division and decided to screw it up for us but got it right on line. Right. And they did this because...?


----------



## Jed1

UCLABB said:


> Weird situation. Yeah, search Star Wars and you get listings for each episode in the series, but doesn't show any available. However, my guide is fine, one each night and then several on the weekend. I don't know why the heck the search function is out of sync with the guide.
> 
> Oh, and I have a TiVo box set one pass for Star Wars and it failed to work.
> 
> Finally, thanks for pointing this out, I would have missed these opportunities to record them otherwise.


I just tried a search for Star wars again and when I select episode 1 The Phantom Menace, it says it is available to record now at 11:02PM on TNT HD but when I setup the recording it does nothing. Also if I choose to watch it live now it will take me to TNT HD. My guide shows listings for Castle.
So I have the opposite than you I have incorrect listings but at least episode 1 does show up correctly in search but I can't record it. Now the other episodes only shows it is available on Amazon and not available to record.

I just checked TV.com and now it is showing the correct listing for TNT HD. Interesting that it just updated in the past hour.


----------



## Jed1

lpwcomp said:


> So your theory is that the DVR division received the data at the same as all of the other clients of the PI division and decided to screw it up for us but got it right on line. Right. And they did this because...?


Sure TiVo received the data at the same time other data consumers did so if the data is wrong on TiVo but right on other devices then the problem lays at the feet of TiVo and no where else.

This type of mistakes also happened with Gracenote data also. Zap2It had the correct listings and TiVo's was wrong. There was dozens of times in the past 3 years where I set a recording of a program and it recorded a different program as the data was wrong or it missed an hour of the program as the times were off.
I also have been monitoring TVGuide.com since May and these current issues only popped up when the transition started with TiVo. Yes the lineups were out of date as I stated many times now that Gemstar hasn't used that part of the database since the shutdown the consumer side of the guide business in 2013.
But this current problem with blocks of generic listings just recently started and is not a long term problem with Rovi listings.

I think some of you long term TiVo owners should have been kicking TiVo's ass for making numerous mistakes instead of kissing it all the time. Maybe TiVo would have been better off that way and not have found themselves in the position they are in now.
I have never used a product that has so many bugs in it than TiVo. They try to fix one bug but end up making two more to replace it. Christ it has been 6 years now since they introduced their HDUI and it is still not finished. Moxi introduced an all HDUI back in 2008 along with using extenders for the 3 tuner units and they worked error free. Even Arris has been using the same software in their hardware since 2011 with no problems. 
If TiVo would have not won the patent lawsuits this company would have been long gone by now.
I am pretty sure that Rovi management is not going to let this go on under their watch. I suspect change is coming for TiVo employees after the new year when all the old TiVo management is gone.


----------



## Space

Jed1 said:


> But the Rovi data has been correct so it is not a "Rovi" data issue. The problem solely lies with what TiVo is doing with the data. Like I said my cable company uses the IGuide with Rovi data and it is not wrong. The only time their guide was wrong is whatever TiVo done last week as it fouled up the data to the MSO's. There has been no issue with that data at all before that.
> If TiVo is mismanaging the data then it is a TiVo issue not a Rovi data issue.


What I am saying is that Rovi is usually slower to update their database with updates they get from the various TV networks (slower than Gracenote). Once the data IS updated, then the various Rovi clients need to get the updates from the main database.

Clients such as tvguide.com, tv.com and TiVo get that data at different times of the day, so sometimes you will see an update on one site but not on the others. Sometimes you will see them even updated in different orders (depending on when the main database was updated and when the various clients update).

So it is possible for tvguide.com to have the latest update and tv.com and TiVo to not have it yet, etc.

I know that I've seen updates on my WMC box before they showed up on tvguide.com, but I have also seen updates on tvguide.com before I've seen them on my WMC box. It is all a matter of when the data was updated on the main Rovi server, and when the data was pulled by each of the various clients.


----------



## moyekj

Posted this in Roamio Forum thread, but I think worth re-posting here with more eyeballs.

Wow, TiVo/Rovi is really messing things up now. The TiVo database for Fox shows are all screwed up now. My Roamio hasn't done daily connection yet, but once it does Fox News will be all messed up. Examples:

The O'Reilly Factor is now: Factor Special: Did You Know That 3
The Kelly File is now: Kelly File Special: Battle at the Border

Above is not just for today's airings, but goes on for all future airings of the above shows.

In my case for O'Reilly Factor I was already using a repeat Manual Record for a specific channel and time slot, so it will record no matter what, but not sure if seriesId is different or not, so those with 1P for the above may not record.

If you don't believe me, try doing a search for "Oreilly Factor" and you won't get any hits. Instead you have to search for "Factor Special".

EDIT: Just checked tv.com and tvguide.com and neither are screwed up there, so appears to be TiVo specific modification, or those online listings haven't updated to bad data yet.

EDIT: online.tivo.com is messed up (matches search results)


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> Posted this in Roamio Forum thread, but I think worth re-posting here with more eyeballs.
> 
> Wow, TiVo/Rovi is really messing things up now. The TiVo database for Fox shows are all screwed up now. My Roamio hasn't done daily connection yet, but once it does Fox News will be all messed up. Examples:
> 
> The O'Reilly Factor is now: Factor Special: Did You Know That 3
> The Kelly File is now: Kelly File Special: Battle at the Border
> 
> Above is not just for today's airings, but goes on for all future airings of the above shows.
> 
> In my case for O'Reilly Factor I was already using a repeat Manual Record for a specific channel and time slot, so it will record no matter what, but not sure if seriesId is different or not, so those with 1P for the above may not record.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try doing a search for "Oreilly Factor" and you won't get any hits. Instead you have to search for "Factor Special".


Not seeing that here with my Kelly and O'Reilly recordings. They have nothing extraneous in their names. My One Passes are recording them daily. All the showings are named properly here. The only issue I see is that it also records the later airing of the show too. But I have them set to only keep three episodes so for me it's not a problem. I always have the newest episode available to watch if I want.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> Not seeing that here with my Kelly and O'Reilly recordings. They have nothing extraneous in their names.


 Try the search for "Oreilly Factor". Unless your TiVo has done daily connection recently you won't see it yet in the guide.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> Not seeing that here with my Kelly and O'Reilly recordings. They have nothing extraneous in their names.


Do a search for "Factor Special" and look at Upcoming. It seems it has been renamed but the new name doesn't show up in the guide yet.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> Try the search for "Oreilly Factor". Unless your TiVo has done daily connection recently you won't see it yet in the guide.


I'm going by what is actually recorded and the name given to the recordings. The most recent recording was at 4AM.

It looks like the TiVo last connected yesterday morning at 8:30AM.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> I'm going by what is actually recorded and the name given to the recordings. The most recent recording was at 4AM.


Yes, the guide shows it correctly but not search. It appears the actual show has been renamed for all episodes. Either that or there is some serious database corruption going on.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> I'm going by what is actually recorded and the name given to the recordings. The most recent recording was at 4AM.
> 
> It looks like the TiVo last connected yesterday morning at 8:30AM.


 As I posted, this will affect future recordings, not past ones. Do the search (which uses tivo.com data instead of local guide data) to see what I'm talking about. Or go to online.tivo.com to see how future airings are messed up.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> As I posted, this will affect future recordings, not past ones. Do the search (which uses tivo.com data instead of local guide data) to see what I'm talking about. Or go to online.tivo.com to see how future airings are messed up.


I just looked for all upcoming episodes. Everyone listed through 10/1 is listed as "The Kelly File". Those are all set to record.
For O'Reilly, it's listed as "The O'Reilly Factor" through 9/30. Which also are all set to record. Then it shows two episodes on 10/2 as "An O'Reilly Factor Special". But it doesn't have those two set to record. Not sure what those are since I don't think it usually comes on during the weekend.

Prior to looking I had forced a connection(my first one since the ROvi change). Since it was originally set for 9:30 AM this morning.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> I just looked for all upcoming episodes. Everyone listed through 10/1 is listed as "The Kelly File". Those are all set to record.
> For O'Reilly, it's listed as "The O'Reilly Factor" through 9/30. Which also are all set to record. Then it shows two episodes on 10/2 as "An O'Reilly Factor Special". But it doesn't have those two set to record. Not sure what those are since I don't think it usually comes on during the weekend.
> 
> Prior to looking I had forced a connection(my first one since the ROvi change). Since it was originally set for 9:30 AM this morning.


Are you looking from the guide or search? Can you not find the "Factor Special" in search? If you do, looking at Upcoming from there, and you will see every episode (even today's is listed).


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> Are you looking from the guide or search? Can you not find the "Factor Special" in search? If you do, looking at Upcoming from there, and you will see every episode (even today's is listed).


I'm looking from the "My SHows" list for each TV show. It shows "Upcoming Episodes". And it has a check mark next to the ones it will be recording.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> I'm looking from the "My SHows" list for each TV show. It shows "Upcoming Episodes". And it has a check mark next to the ones it will be recording.


Yes, but those were previously recorded. Again, try a search to see the problem. The show now has multiple titles with the same series id.


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> Yes, but those were previously recorded. Again, try a search to see the problem. The show now has multiple titles with the same series id.


I'm looking at future episodes.

But if I search for The Kelly File, I see the weird name you mentioned.(kelly File Special: battle at the border) But then if I look at future episodes for that, all future episodes have the correct name, The Kelly FIle. The O'Reilly Factor won't come up in a search for me. But I can see it in the guide. And then the same info shows up as what I see for future episodes.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> I'm looking at future episodes.
> 
> But if I search for The Kelly File, I see the weird name you mentioned.(kelly File Special: battle at the border) But then if I look at future episodes for that, all future episodes have the correct name, The Kelly FIle. The O'Reilly Factor won't come up in a search for me. But I can see it in the guide. And then the same info shows up as what I see for future episodes.


Exactly. It appears they have changed the name of these shows. It just hasn't populated to the episodes yet. I guess it's not as bad as NCIS:Los Angeles that now gas 3 different series listed.


----------



## jlb

Scott J said:


> I've had a "new only" season pass/1Pass set up for Kimmel for years and I've always seen the episodes tagged with new and episodes that were repeats didn't have a new tag/weren't recorded. The only time a repeat got recorded was if there was the generic show description with no ESI and the series OAD, which goes back to the fail-safe discussed in the last few posts.


I get it. Just seems weird. I just looked this week, with Jimmy and Jimmy being new. All my episodes show a R marker in the info.


----------



## JoeKustra

jlb said:


> I get it. Just seems weird. I just looked this week, with Jimmy and Jimmy being new. All my episodes show a R marker in the info.


Very odd. I must have a different source. I only have an R on Friday Kimmel's episode which is normal. It's a repeat of 9/16. Next week is all generic repeats for both late night shows. I don't trust it since Monday will mess things up.


----------



## JoeKustra

The Weather Channel has been fixed. It now knows weekends. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10993738#post10993738


----------



## lpwcomp

rainwater said:


> Exactly. It appears they have changed the name of these shows. It just hasn't populated to the episodes yet. I guess it's not as bad as NCIS:Los Angeles that now gas 3 different series listed.


While I have no idea what happened, I doubt that they have changed the name of these shows as the "new" names read more like one offs rather than a series. Plus they only appear (for me at least) in the search results.


----------



## lpwcomp

Jed1 keeps saying that the "Star Wars" problem was due to a "mistake" by TiVo. It wasn't. They simply didn't get the new data in time to create all of the new schedules so the TiVos could download them during their daily call.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> While I have no idea what happened, I doubt that they have changed the name of these shows as the "new" names read more like one offs rather than a series. Plus they only appear (for me at least) in the search results.


Ncis and Ncis:Los Angeles only appear in mixed case for their season 1. They appear that way in the guide starting on 10/1, even though some season 1 episodes, before 10/1, are all caps.

I guess that makes them a "season" one offs.


----------



## tim1724

Heads up for anyone who watches Shameless: it looks like season 7 has a different Series ID than seasons 1-6. Time for a new One Pass. (Should we start a new thread dedicated to these things?)

Actually, looking at online.tivo.com, it looks like maybe they have it confused with the UK Shameless. (it's showing the episode descriptions and cast for the UK show.)

What a mess.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> Ncis and Ncis:Los Angeles only appear in mixed case for their season 1. They appear that way in the guide starting on 10/1, even though some season 1 episodes, before 10/1, are all caps.
> 
> I guess that makes them a "season" one offs.


This just changed in the past hour as the two episodes that were listed under the Ncis or now gone. Also the two episodes were incorrect to begin with as they had the wrong season and episode number. They were listed correctly under the NCIS.
It is important to note that my TiVo's connected to the service early this morning so it not that I just got an update to the guide. This is something that is happening at TiVo.
What did change is there was a change at TV.com in the past hour. This is the same thing I witnessed with Star Wars over the weekend. TVGuide.com, SECVs guide, and Zap2It all showed an episode of Star Wars airing each night on TNT. TV.com and the TiVo guide showed other programming. A search for Star Wars would yield no upcoming airings and only show Amazon. Then last night around 11PM the search finally showed Star Wars episode 1 was airing in TNT but you could not set the TiVo to record it as the guide said Castle was on. Checking TV.com it finally showed Star Wars in the listings. When my TiVo connected to the service at 2:23AM then the correct listings finally showed up 4 days after other guides using Rovi data had it listed correctly.
Somebody at TiVo is really ****ing up.


----------



## JoeKustra

tim1724 said:


> Heads up for anyone who watches Shameless:  it looks like season 7 has a different Series ID than seasons 1-6. Time for a new One Pass. (Should we start a new thread dedicated to these things?)
> 
> Actually, looking at online.tivo.com, it looks like maybe they have it confused with the UK Shameless. (it's showing the episode descriptions and cast for the UK show.)
> 
> What a mess.


It would be nice to make the new thread here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=10

I check it frequently.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> This just changed in the past hour as the two episodes that were listed under the Ncis or now gone. Also the two episodes were incorrect to begin with as they had the wrong season and episode number. They were listed correctly under the NCIS.
> Somebody at TiVo is really ****ing up.


My connection was at 3am also, but my guide is still wrong. I'll give it a few hours. Thanks for the update. This is so much more fun than watching all that political stuff.


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> Ncis and Ncis:Los Angeles only appear in mixed case for their season 1. They appear that way in the guide starting on 10/1, even though some season 1 episodes, before 10/1, are all caps.
> 
> I guess that makes them a "season" one offs.


I was actually referring to the FNC shows, but the "Ncis" shows have more than just a name problem. Look at the OADs.


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> I was actually referring to the FNC shows, but the "Ncis" shows have more than just a name problem. Look at the OADs.


I guess that explains the new icon.

I don't have FNC checked in my channel list.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> My connection was at 3am also, but my guide is still wrong. I'll give it a few hours. Thanks for the update. This is so much more fun than watching all that political stuff.


It will not show up in the guide as the search feature is querying TiVos servers in real time when you use it. The Ncis is still in the search results but now it says not available where at 1PM it showed two episodes on 10/1 on USA. Those two episodes has the wrong season and episode number. The episodes that are listed under NCIS have the correct season and episode number.
I suspect when our TiVos connect to the service that the Ncis search result will disappear.


----------



## JoeKustra

Jed1 said:


> It will not show up in the guide as the search feature is querying TiVos servers in real time when you use it. The Ncis is still in the search results but now it says not available where at 1PM it showed two episodes on 10/1 on USA. Those two episodes has the wrong season and episode number. The episodes that are listed under NCIS have the correct season and episode number.
> I suspect when our TiVos connect to the service that the Ncis search result will disappear.


I have two 1P for NCIS/Ncis:LA set for new & repeats. I hope I catch everything. My 1P for NCIS is not affected.


----------



## lpwcomp

JoeKustra said:


> I have two 1P for NCIS/Ncis:LA set for new & repeats. I hope I catch everything. My 1P for NCIS is not affected.


Except for time, I doubt that any of the information associated with the Ncis, Ncis: Los Angeles, or Law & Order: Svu entries is accurate and that Gracenote (per zap2it) has the correct information.


----------



## aaronwt

JoeKustra said:


> I have two 1P for NCIS/Ncis:LA set for new & repeats. I hope I catch everything. My 1P for NCIS is not affected.


NCIS: Los Angeles and NCIS is working here. Each with a 1P set for only new.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> NCIS: Los Angeles and NCIS is working here. Each with a 1P set for only new.


It should work for new shows. Season 1 episodes 1-5 are set to multiple different series id now.


----------



## Jed1

JoeKustra said:


> I have two 1P for NCIS/Ncis:LA set for new & repeats. I hope I catch everything. My 1P for NCIS is not affected.


I just checked the search results for NCIS and all the various lists for the different Ncis say not currently available. I would cancel any 1Ps associated to them as there will never be anything to record.

So far every show that I have a 1P for recorded with out any issue. Even the new only 1P I set for Bull did record without me doing anything to it. The only out of ordinary thing that has happened is I ended up with 7 recordings of the current episode of Survivors Remorse. I seen a similar problem with John Oliver when the changeover happened but that cleared up before any of the recordings were scheduled.

The one missed recording was Star Wars The phantom Menace listing was missing but I did see the program anyway as TNT has been advertising it since last week. TVGuide did show the correct listings as early as Saturday.


----------



## Jed1

lpwcomp said:


> Jed1 keeps saying that the "Star Wars" problem was due to a "mistake" by TiVo. It wasn't. They simply didn't get the new data in time to create all of the new schedules so the TiVos could download them during their daily call.


Since I noticed the correct listing for TNT on TVGuide.com on Saturday and TiVo did not correct it until 11PM last night, that is a long period of time for TiVo not to get the data. I can see a last minute program change but not have it for over 4 days, that indicates it is TiVo who is messing up or I guess TiVo gets its data delivered to them by courier pigeon. 
Besides I seen this happen dozens of time with Gracenote data also. The program listings will be correct on Zap2It and wrong on the TiVo. TiVo will finally get the right data a day or so after the program aired.


----------



## lpwcomp

Jed1 said:


> Since I noticed the correct listing for TNT on TVGuide.com on Saturday and TiVo did not correct it until 11PM last night, that is a long period of time for TiVo not to get the data. I can see a last minute program change but not have it for over 4 days, that indicates it is TiVo who is messing up or I guess TiVo gets its data delivered to them by courier pigeon.
> Besides I seen this happen dozens of time with Gracenote data also. The program listings will be correct on Zap2It and wrong on the TiVo. TiVo will finally get the right data a day or so after the program aired.


Maybe TiVs's process does take too long, but it is not a "mistake". Also, you have no idea when the DVR part of TiVo actually received the updated data. You're simply assuming that they got it in a timely manner.


----------



## cherry ghost

tim1724 said:


> Heads up for anyone who watches Shameless: it looks like season 7 has a different Series ID than seasons 1-6. Time for a new One Pass. (Should we start a new thread dedicated to these things?)
> 
> Actually, looking at online.tivo.com, it looks like maybe they have it confused with the UK Shameless. (it's showing the episode descriptions and cast for the UK show.)
> 
> What a mess.


That's a pretty easy fix for them if you report it.


----------



## Space

I now only see one episode of NCIS that has the the lowercase name on tvguide.com:
10/1/2016 - 11am ET

So it looks like they may have "fixed" most of them, not sure why they left that one episode with the lowercase name.


----------



## lpwcomp

Space said:


> I now only see one episode of NCIS that has the the lowercase name on tvguide.com:
> 10/1/2016 - 11am ET
> 
> So it looks like they may have "fixed" most of them, not sure why they left that one episode with the lowercase name.


+1 after I forced a connection.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> ___________________________________
> 
> Other issue is that I have a 1P for MLB tonight. Toward the last days available, everything on MLB Channel after midnight is showing up as MLB tonight in 1 hour segments?
> I know they pretty much show Quick Pitch from Midnight-- till AM. I haven't let it alone to see if it changes, I've just been deleting them.


Well it looks like this is fixed ( bolt) Not showing MLB Tonight in 1 hour segments toward last days in schedule.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> Posted this in Roamio Forum thread, but I think worth re-posting here with more eyeballs.
> 
> Wow, TiVo/Rovi is really messing things up now. The TiVo database for Fox shows are all screwed up now. My Roamio hasn't done daily connection yet, but once it does Fox News will be all messed up. Examples:
> 
> The O'Reilly Factor is now: Factor Special: Did You Know That 3
> The Kelly File is now: Kelly File Special: Battle at the Border
> 
> Above is not just for today's airings, but goes on for all future airings of the above shows.
> 
> In my case for O'Reilly Factor I was already using a repeat Manual Record for a specific channel and time slot, so it will record no matter what, but not sure if seriesId is different or not, so those with 1P for the above may not record.
> 
> If you don't believe me, try doing a search for "Oreilly Factor" and you won't get any hits. Instead you have to search for "Factor Special".
> 
> EDIT: Just checked tv.com and tvguide.com and neither are screwed up there, so appears to be TiVo specific modification, or those online listings haven't updated to bad data yet.
> 
> EDIT: online.tivo.com is messed up (matches search results)


This is still very curious. The O'Reilly recordings have this info:
programId : EP0000054628-0000030975
seriesId : SH0000054628

Future recordings in TODO list have exact same as above:
TODO
programId : EP0000054628-0000030975
seriesId : SH0000054628

i.e. TiVo/Rovi data is treating every airing of the program as same show. But what's still strange is if you look at online.tivo.com guide or search for oreilly factor it still shows up with different title:
Factor Special: Did You Know That 3

Yet recordings on the TiVo and TODO from the TiVo display title as:
The O'Reilly Factor

And above difference persists even after my Roamio connected to mother ship earlier in the day.

Very strange... A perpetual title mismatch between tivo.com and what is being displayed on the TiVo itself I cannot explain.


----------



## al_wilson2

lpwcomp said:


> Maybe TiVs's process does take too long, but it is not a "mistake". Also, you have no idea when the DVR part of TiVo actually received the updated data. You're simply assuming that they got it in a timely manner.


Correct. There's also the issue of how many servers the data passes through. For example, Rovi to TVguide directly, potentially passes between just two servers. That's just one hop. A users web browser is then getting a real time update from the TVguide server that it connects to. If the two servers sync daily, then it would take just a day for TVguide to get updated or corrected listings to users. TiVo, by default, has more hops to make. The data passes at least from RoVi to Tivo and then to the TiVo DVR (since the DVR downloads data rather than viewing data in real time from the server). That's at least 2 hops, instead of potentially 1 hop. If the servers sync daily, and the DVR syncs daily, then that's 2 days lag that could be introduced before the DVR gets updated/corrected listings that originate at Rovi.

By default, TVguide has the advantage of fewer hops for the data to make, which will result in TVguide having the newer/recent/corrected updates.


----------



## Space

moyekj said:


> This is still very curious. The O'Reilly recordings have this info:
> programId : EP0000054628-0000030975
> seriesId : SH0000054628
> 
> Future recordings in TODO list have exact same as above:
> TODO
> programId : EP0000054628-0000030975
> seriesId : SH0000054628
> 
> i.e. TiVo/Rovi data is treating every airing of the program as same show.
> ...


Yes, this is an error you see on Rovi data time and time again. This is worse than missing episode specific info as on WMC it is impossible to get them to record as part of a Series. Same with TiVo, except that I believe TiVo has the "Everything" setting that will record an episode even if it thinks it has already recorded it in the past.


----------



## moyekj

Space said:


> Yes, this is an error you see on Rovi data time and time again. This is worse than missing episode specific info as on WMC it is impossible to get them to record as part of a Series. Same with TiVo, except that I believe TiVo has the "Everything" setting that will record an episode even if it thinks it has already recorded it in the past.


 The bad data I understand. What I don't understand is how it is resulting in different titles displayed on the TiVo vs tivo.com. Because our experience with transferring shows to a TiVo with specific programId values is to force it to look up the metadata to display from tivo.com, but it just doesn't seem to be doing that in this case.


----------



## moyekj

Another data point. On a series 4 unit, if I switch to SDUI instead of HDUI and perform a search for Oreilly Factor it comes up with the correct title, unlike in HDUI. So this confirms to me that the guide data stored on the TiVo itself (which is what SDUI searches) already has different title than tivo.com. It also means that the HDUI metadata displays a mixture of local and online data. Clearly the title seems to come from local data.

So my conclusion is that downloaded guide data seems to be getting some extra processing that online.tivo.com data is not getting. Don't know if that was the same case with Gracenote data or not. Clearly it's a bug though as HDUI expects local and external databases to match to function properly.


----------



## cwoody222

A friend of mine just re-ran Guided Setup after taking a TiVo out of storage. This was his first experience with the Rovi data.

The lineups that were offered were named quite differently than the Tribune data and not at all as intuitive (his lineup is named after a town quite a few zip codes away).

That's expected, I guess... but also weird, TiVo won't let him run a signal strength test at all any more because it says he has no digital channels - which is certainly does.

I'm guessing the lineup is incorrectly labeled or whatever as analog so TiVo thinks his lineup isn't digital.

Could that be the case? And if so, is there any way to fix? He's actually having signal issues and would like to run a signal test but TiVo won't let him.


----------



## JoeKustra

cwoody222 said:


> The lineups that were offered were named quite differently than the Tribune data and not at all as intuitive (his lineup is named after a town quite a few zip codes away).


Try using the zipcode on his cable bill. Or if it's not local, find the local office and use that. To save time, use tv.com or tvguide.com to test zipcodes.


----------



## cwoody222

We tried a bunch of zips, including the local office. Same result.


----------



## JoeKustra

cwoody222 said:


> We tried a bunch of zips, including the local office. Same result.


An easy test to see if the channels are not digital: connect the coax to the TV and do a scan.

Odd, comparing channel 1200 of tv.com with zap2it both get ABC.


----------



## BobCamp1

moyekj said:


> Another data point. On a series 4 unit, if I switch to SDUI instead of HDUI and perform a search for Oreilly Factor it comes up with the correct title, unlike in HDUI. So this confirms to me that the guide data stored on the TiVo itself (which is what SDUI searches) already has different title than tivo.com. It also means that the HDUI metadata displays a mixture of local and online data. Clearly the title seems to come from local data.
> 
> So my conclusion is that downloaded guide data seems to be getting some extra processing that online.tivo.com data is not getting. Don't know if that was the same case with Gracenote data or not. Clearly it's a bug though as HDUI expects local and external databases to match to function properly.


Does the new vs. repeats work (or look) better with the SDUI too?


----------



## lpwcomp

BobCamp1 said:


> Does the new vs. repeats work (or look) better with the SDUI too?


The NEW tag is an HDUI only thing.


----------



## morac

moyekj said:


> Another data point. On a series 4 unit, if I switch to SDUI instead of HDUI and perform a search for Oreilly Factor it comes up with the correct title, unlike in HDUI. So this confirms to me that the guide data stored on the TiVo itself (which is what SDUI searches) already has different title than tivo.com. It also means that the HDUI metadata displays a mixture of local and online data. Clearly the title seems to come from local data.
> 
> So my conclusion is that downloaded guide data seems to be getting some extra processing that online.tivo.com data is not getting. Don't know if that was the same case with Gracenote data or not. Clearly it's a bug though as HDUI expects local and external databases to match to function properly.


This has always been an issue since the HDUI was introduced. The HDUI uses the online data which is why scheduling recordings or OnePasses doesn't work if the box can't access the Internet or the TiVo Servers are down.

It also explained some weird issues in the past when more screens were still SD, where scheduling a recording for a program could show the wrong program scheduled to be recorded in some screens.

The actual scheduler still uses the local box data though or at least it used to, but I would expect it still does since recordings still occur even if the box has no Internet connection.


----------



## moyekj

morac said:


> This has always been an issue since the HDUI was introduced. The HDUI uses the online data which is why scheduling recordings or OnePasses doesn't work if the box can't access the Internet or the TiVo Servers are down.
> 
> It also explained some weird issues in the past when more screens were still SD, where scheduling a recording for a program could show the wrong program scheduled to be recorded in some screens.
> 
> The actual scheduler still uses the local box data though or at least it used to, but I would expect it still does since recordings still occur even if the box has no Internet connection.


 Yes, but what I saw in the past were cases when box hadn't connected to mother ship yet and was out of sync, but following a connection would be back in sync again. Now I'm seeing things permanently mismatching which I hadn't seen before. But it could just be another symptom of Rovi guide data which Gracenote data never had problems with.


----------



## HarperVision

cwoody222 said:


> A friend of mine just re-ran Guided Setup after taking a TiVo out of storage. This was his first experience with the Rovi data. The lineups that were offered were named quite differently than the Tribune data and not at all as intuitive (his lineup is named after a town quite a few zip codes away). That's expected, I guess... but also weird, TiVo won't let him run a signal strength test at all any more because it says he has no digital channels - which is certainly does. I'm guessing the lineup is incorrectly labeled or whatever as analog so TiVo thinks his lineup isn't digital. Could that be the case? And if so, is there any way to fix? He's actually having signal issues and would like to run a signal test but TiVo won't let him.


I see in the picture he's on time warner, in that case he uses a tuning adapter. It will say "No Digital Channels" when you go to the regular "Test Channels" menu if you have a tuning adapter. There's a separate test channels menu under the Tuning Adapter menu. Use that one. Use the regular one if you're running it with a cablecard only. Once a TA is added it takes over the channel mapping.


----------



## lessd

Why does my Roamio copy write statement still say Tribune for the guide data and a Series 2 that I had updated for the new system say Rovi for guide data?


----------



## JoeKustra

lessd said:


> Why does my Roamio copy write statement still say Tribune for the guide data and a Series 2 that I had updated for the new system say Rovi for guide data?


Because the Roamio has not had its copyright section updated yet. Either has mine.


----------



## HerronScott

lessd said:


> Why does my Roamio copy write statement still say Tribune for the guide data and a Series 2 that I had updated for the new system say Rovi for guide data?


Possibly fixed in 20.6.1.5.RC7 if that ever rolls out to the Roamio's?

Scott


----------



## moyekj

I know this is a pre-Rovi issue that is probably even worse now with Rovi. Longmire Season 5 has been available on Netflix since Friday morning. Does TiVo/Rovi know that? Of course not...


----------



## cwoody222

moyekj said:


> I know this is a pre-Rovi issue that is probably even worse now with Rovi. Longmire Season 5 has been available on Netflix since Friday morning. Does TiVo/Rovi know that? Of course not...


Add to the list...

Transparent season 3 since Friday (Amazon)
Easy on Netflix since Thursday
Fleabag since last Friday on Amazon


----------



## cwoody222

JoeKustra said:


> An easy test to see if the channels are not digital: connect the coax to the TV and do a scan.
> 
> Odd, comparing channel 1200 of tv.com with zap2it both get ABC.


I'm also seeing the issue of TiVo thinking I have no digital channels to test. I have hundreds.


----------



## moyekj

cwoody222 said:


> Add to the list...
> 
> Transparent season 3 since Friday (Amazon)
> Easy on Netflix since Thursday
> Fleabag since last Friday on Amazon


 LOL. And TiVo is trying to sell itself this way:
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/tivo-introduces-next-gen-user-070000827.html


> TiVos new user interface is centered around bringing the users content from an increasingly diverse array of sources to them *quicker and easier than ever*,


----------



## HarperVision

cwoody222 said:


> I'm also seeing the issue of TiVo thinking I have no digital channels to test. I have hundreds.


Did you not see the reply I gave you earlier? See below:



cwoody222 said:


> A friend of mine just re-ran Guided Setup after taking a TiVo out of storage. This was his first experience with the Rovi data.
> 
> The lineups that were offered were named quite differently than the Tribune data and not at all as intuitive (his lineup is named after a town quite a few zip codes away).
> 
> That's expected, I guess... but also weird, TiVo won't let him run a signal strength test at all any more because it says he has no digital channels - which is certainly does.
> 
> I'm guessing the lineup is incorrectly labeled or whatever as analog so TiVo thinks his lineup isn't digital.
> 
> Could that be the case? And if so, is there any way to fix? He's actually having signal issues and would like to run a signal test but TiVo won't let him.





HarperVision said:


> I see in the picture he's on time warner, in that case he uses a tuning adapter. It will say "No Digital Channels" when you go to the regular "Test Channels" menu if you have a tuning adapter. There's a separate test channels menu under the Tuning Adapter menu. Use that one. Use the regular one if you're running it with a cablecard only. Once a TA is added it takes over the channel mapping.


EDIT - I found this info here, if it helps:

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...l-a-Tuning-Adapter-for-Switched-Digital-Video


> To test tuning operations using the Tuning Adapter, for BOLTs go to TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Account & System Info > Tuning Adapter > Test Channels or for other DVRs go to TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > Tuning Adapter > Test Channels. Press Channel Up/Channel Down or enter channel numbers on the remote to tune to channels and make sure you can see video. If you have any issues, please see Tuning Adapter: Troubleshooting or contact your cable provider.


----------



## lpwcomp

It surpatheth all understanding how they can find a way to screw up the data in different ways every few days.

Both last night's and last week's episodes of "Z Nation" are identified as Season 3, Episode 1. Different episode titles, different descriptions, different episodes. BTW zap2it has it right.


----------



## headless chicken

lpwcomp said:


> *BTW zap2it has it right.*


What are the chances Tivo would switch back to zap2it/Tribune/Gracenote supplied data? Their guides were VASTLY superior in both content and format and did not create problems of this sort and magnitude. Wake up, Tivo!


----------



## Space

headless chicken said:


> What are the chances Tivo would switch back to zap2it/Tribune/Gracenote supplied data? Their guides were VASTLY superior in both content and format and did not create problems of this sort and magnitude. Wake up, Tivo!


Considering that TiVo now owns the data they are using and that going back to Gracenote would require them to pay a competitor, I'd say the chances are the same as the chances of Trump becoming the next Queen of England.


----------



## lpwcomp

headless chicken said:


> what are the chances tivo would switch back to zap2it/tribune/gracenote supplied data? Their guides were vastly superior in both content and format and did not create problems of this sort and magnitude. Wake up, tivo!


0.


----------



## morac

It appears Comcast uses Rovi since their Xfinity TV app shows the same wrong guide information for next Saturday on DXDHD as the TiVo guide does. 

Ironically clicking on listings on DXD's website takes me to a DXD branded zap2it web page with the correct data. 

I guess Rovi has 6 days to get the correct data.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Probably always been this way, but tvguide.com has more concise versions of movie descriptions than tivo. I can obviously see that the 20 or 30 that I checked are truncated versions of the same verbose/flowery/chatty text, often with "this thought-provoking coming of age yarn" omitted. Maybe we'll eventually get these tighter versions on tivo, since they obviously exist. 

Also, it seems that G/PG/PG-13/R/etc ratings have finally been added back to movies. Many of my previously recorded movies now also have them, but many don't, unless you delete them and recover from recently deleted. A few still don't afterwards.


----------



## moyekj

TiVo/Rovi seem to have fixed O'Reilly Factor and Kelly File title issues now such that local guide titles match online titles again.


----------



## morac

I can't figure out how Rovi decides what wrong data to put into the guide when the data is wrong. They must be getting it from somewhere. They can't just randomly decide what show to throw into the guide data when they don't know can they?


----------



## Connor

Just found my One Pass for Once Upon a Time wasn't working. Looked at it and it had fake info in the description. Caught it in time to redo the One Pass for tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra

Connor said:


> Just found my One Pass for Once Upon a Time wasn't working. Looked at it and it had fake info in the description. Caught it in time to redo the One Pass for tonight.


This is a good forum to watch right now: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=543406

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=10


----------



## MegsMommy

Connor said:


> Just found my One Pass for Once Upon a Time wasn't working. Looked at it and it had fake info in the description. Caught it in time to redo the One Pass for tonight.


I didn't... just came on to see if anyone else had the same problem. The existing season pass was all in spanish and did not work on any of our three TiVo's. Series 3, Premiere and Romio. They all had Season Pass/One Pass for it. So annoying.


----------



## lessd

moyekj said:


> TiVo/Rovi seem to have fixed O'Reilly Factor and Kelly File title issues now such that local guide titles match online titles again.


On my Comcast system the O'Reilly Factor still tries to record both at 8 PM (correct) and then at 11 PM again on the to-do list, I have just manually deleted (in the to-do list) the extra recording (at 11 PM) of the O'Reilly Factor.


----------



## moyekj

lessd said:


> On my Comcast system the O'Reilly Factor still tries to record both at 8 PM (correct) and then at 11 PM again on the to-do list, I have just manually deleted (in the to-do list) the extra recording (at 11 PM) of the O'Reilly Factor.


 Yes there's no OAD or episode information for these shows, and that was happening to me for a while even with Gracenote data. So I just have a repeat manual record for 1st time slot which is bad guide data immune.


----------



## Cheezmo

The series description for NCIS: Los Angeles has the following Genres: Crime Drama, Crime, Christmas.

Just thought that was amusing.


----------



## lessd

moyekj said:


> Yes there's no OAD or episode information for these shows, and that was happening to me for a while even with Gracenote data. So I just have a repeat manual record for 1st time slot which is bad guide data immune.


I never saw the problem under Gracenote on my system.


----------



## JoeKustra

Cheezmo said:


> The series description for NCIS: Los Angeles has the following Genres: Crime Drama, Crime, Christmas.
> 
> Just thought that was amusing.


NCIS has Christmas and Halloween.


----------



## AlphaDelta

I've had Rovi data for a little over a week now on my S3. The following are my primary issues:

In my HD:Movies wishlist, the HD flag is useless. It seems everything (or almost everything) is flagged HD, even if it is on a SD channel.

My Interests:Aviation wishlist is recording "Aerial America", which is not about aviation.

Suggestions are fubar. On Gracenote data, I'd get 10 or more suggestions each day; with Rovi data is about 4 per day, and the only thing it records are TV episodes (mostly Star Trek, fwiw) -- no movies, docs, or news.


----------



## dougdingle

HarperVision said:


> Did you not see the reply I gave you earlier? See below:
> 
> EDIT - I found this info here, if it helps:
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...l-a-Tuning-Adapter-for-Switched-Digital-Video


Not the same as seeing signal strength on my Series 3, which showed a 0-100 signal strength meter on screen for every channel, even with a TA attached, something I found very useful when considering adding an amplifier, for example, or that time a few months ago that Time Warner lost some piece of gear and the TA would sync but wouldn't tune anything, and I was able to show the tech that there was zero signal strength on channels I was paying for, which escalated the issue to people who understood that and fixed it in about an hour.

Not sure why you think a TA should stop that function - while it does do some channel assignments, with it disconnected I still get more than half the channels I pay for, and even then the Roamio says I have no digital channels. The problem of no signal strength readout seems to be entirely the Roamio's, a decision made somewhere inside TiVo to not include it. Why they would choose an incorrect error message like that is open to discussion

Just seeing if you can see a picture in the TA diagnostics is only marginally useful. You can get an image with pretty low signal strength, there's just nothing to say when the image will start breaking down when the compression engine goes up to '11' and the MPG2 decoder in the TiVo faceplants. The less signal you have, the more the chances of sparklies and other problems, even with a picture showing.

The actual TiVo box diagnostics will show what signal strength each tuner has, but it's cumbersome to use, and you can't just switch channels to see what is going on without backing out of the screen and then going back in, over and over.


----------



## lpwcomp

moyekj said:


> Yes there's no OAD or episode information for these shows, and that was happening to me for a while even with Gracenote data. So I just have a repeat manual record for 1st time slot which is bad guide data immune.


Yes, but can result in missing something if there is a conflict.


----------



## HarperVision

dougdingle said:


> Not the same as seeing signal strength on my Series 3, which showed a 0-100 signal strength meter on screen for every channel, even with a TA attached, something I found very useful when considering adding an amplifier, for example, or that time a few months ago that Time Warner lost some piece of gear and the TA would sync but wouldn't tune anything, and I was able to show the tech that there was zero signal strength on channels I was paying for, which escalated the issue to people who understood that and fixed it in about an hour.
> 
> *Not sure why you think a TA should stop that function - while it does do some channel assignments, with it disconnected I still get more than half the channels I pay for, and even then the Roamio says I have no digital channels.* The problem of no signal strength readout seems to be entirely the Roamio's, a decision made somewhere inside TiVo to not include it. Why they would choose an incorrect error message like that is open to discussion Just seeing if you can see a picture in the TA diagnostics is only marginally useful. You can get an image with pretty low signal strength, there's just nothing to say when the image will start breaking down when the compression engine goes up to '11' and the MPG2 decoder in the TiVo faceplants. The less signal you have, the more the chances of sparklies and other problems, even with a picture showing.
> 
> The actual TiVo box diagnostics will show what signal strength each tuner has, but it's cumbersome to use, and you can't just switch channels to see what is going on without backing out of the screen and then going back in, over and over.


I was answering the "no digital channels" that you kept brining up. Not signal strength. I must have missed that somehow or misinterpreted what question you were asking.

The TA does ALL channel assignments when connected. It takes over the channel mapping and the test channels function, which I'm talking about, is only then available within the TA menus.

That was the question I was asking you to check, if you had a TA and if so and you disconnected it, did you see the same thing. Apparently you are so its time to move onto the next troubleshooting step.


----------



## mangochutney

Space said:


> ...I'd say the chances are the same as the chances of Trump becoming the next Queen of England.


I'll go five bucks.


----------



## b_scott

My wife's Real Housewives of something or other recorded as "To Be Announced" yesterday.


----------



## randian

AlphaDelta said:


> Suggestions are fubar. On Gracenote data, I'd get 10 or more suggestions each day; with Rovi data is about 4 per day, and the only thing it records are TV episodes (mostly Star Trek, fwiw) -- no movies, docs, or news.


I'm getting the same thing. Suggestions have dropped to a trickle.


----------



## headless chicken

b_scott said:


> My wife's Real Housewives of something or other recorded as "To Be Announced" yesterday.


How did you even get it to record? My Roamio skipped the episode entirely because of the crappy, non-existent Rovi data.


----------



## headless chicken

AlphaDelta said:


> I've had Rovi data for a little over a week now on my S3. The following are my primary issues:
> 
> In my HD:Movies wishlist, the HD flag is useless. It seems everything (or almost everything) is flagged HD, even if it is on a SD channel.
> 
> My Interests:Aviation wishlist is recording "Aerial America", which is not about aviation.
> 
> Suggestions are fubar. On Gracenote data, I'd get 10 or more suggestions each day; with Rovi data is about 4 per day, and the only thing it records are TV episodes (mostly Star Trek, fwiw) -- no movies, docs, or news.


I urge you to either call Tivo or contact them via the website to complain. I spoke to a supervisor about the horrendous quality of the Rovi guide data and he said the only way Tivo would look into the issue was if there was significant uproar from upset users.


----------



## RoamioJeff

lessd said:


> On my Comcast system the O'Reilly Factor still tries to record both at 8 PM (correct) and then at 11 PM again on the to-do list, I have just manually deleted (in the to-do list) the extra recording (at 11 PM) of the O'Reilly Factor.





moyekj said:


> Yes there's no OAD or episode information for these shows, and that was happening to me for a while even with Gracenote data. So I just have a repeat manual record for 1st time slot which is bad guide data immune.





lessd said:


> I never saw the problem under Gracenote on my system.


The issue has been going on in some markets since back in May, long before anything to do with Rovi.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=540285

Since May I also have just been hitting clear in the To Do list every week for the next batch of 11:00 airings.


----------



## dougdingle

HarperVision said:


> I was answering the "no digital channels" that you kept brining up. Not signal strength. I must have missed that somehow or misinterpreted what question you were asking.
> 
> The TA does ALL channel assignments when connected. It takes over the channel mapping and the test channels function, which I'm talking about, is only then available within the TA menus.
> 
> That was the question I was asking you to check, if you had a TA and if so and you disconnected it, did you see the same thing. Apparently you are so its time to move onto the next troubleshooting step.


I think you're mistaking me for someone else. This was, I think, my first (or perhaps second) post on the topic.

The issue for me is this: On Series 3 devices, when you went to the Setup screen for channels, there was a choice for checking signal strength of incoming cable channels. You clicked on it and got a picture (if it was a channel to which you subscribed) and a bar graph of 0-100 for signal strength, and from that screen you could change channels and see what the incoming signal levels were on every channel, whether subscribed or not - if you weren't subscribed, the picture was black, but the signal strength meter still worked. The function worked for all channels whether you had a TA connected or not.

That screen still exists on the Roamio Pro (I don't know about the TiVo Wave), and from day one since I've owned it, when I select "Signal strength - Cable" from the Channels menu, I get a message that says "Signal strength is unavailable because your cable channel lineup has no digital channels." which is clearly nonsense in my setup and I would venture to guess almost everyone's setup. I get that message whether the TA is hooked up or not.

My point is, if TiVo is going to offer the very handy option to easily check cable channel signal strength in its Channel menu, don't tell me something confusingly stupid when I select it on a Roamio Pro. Just remove the function from the menus and be done with it if you can't figure out how to make it work on the Roamio Pro, instead of throwing up a message designed to make the customer feel like it's something wrong on their end.


----------



## HarperVision

dougdingle said:


> I think you're mistaking me for someone else. This was, I think, my first (or perhaps second) post on the topic. The issue for me is this: On Series 3 devices, when you went to the Setup screen for channels, there was a choice for checking signal strength of incoming cable channels. You clicked on it and got a picture (if it was a channel to which you subscribed) and a bar graph of 0-100 for signal strength, and from that screen you could change channels and see what the incoming signal levels were on every channel, whether subscribed or not - if you weren't subscribed, the picture was black, but the signal strength meter still worked. The function worked for all channels whether you had a TA connected or not. That screen still exists on the Roamio Pro (I don't know about the TiVo Wave), and from day one since I've owned it, when I select "Signal strength - Cable" from the Channels menu, I get a message that says "Signal strength is unavailable because your cable channel lineup has no digital channels." which is clearly nonsense in my setup and I would venture to guess almost everyone's setup. I get that message whether the TA is hooked up or not. My point is, if TiVo is going to offer the very handy option to easily check cable channel signal strength in its Channel menu, don't tell me something confusingly stupid when I select it on a Roamio Pro. Just remove the function from the menus and be done with it if you can't figure out how to make it work on the Roamio Pro, instead of throwing up a message designed to make the customer feel like it's something wrong on their end.


OK thanks for explaining. I'll investigate when I can.

Are you sure it's doing the same thing with the TA disconnected? Because that's very similar to what I'm explaining when you go to "Test Channels". Maybe they're tied together, signal strength and Test Channels? I'll look in my menus if I remember to tonight when I get home.

P.S. - I found it. I quoted and responded to cwoody222, then you quoted me to what I said to cwoody222 for some reason, so then I replied to that.

Why did you quote and reply to my response to cwoody222 like I was talking to you or something?


----------



## HerronScott

dougdingle said:


> That screen still exists on the Roamio Pro (I don't know about the TiVo Wave), and from day one since I've owned it, when I select "Signal strength - Cable" from the Channels menu, I get a message that says "Signal strength is unavailable because your cable channel lineup has no digital channels." which is clearly nonsense in my setup and I would venture to guess almost everyone's setup. I get that message whether the TA is hooked up or not.
> 
> My point is, if TiVo is going to offer the very handy option to easily check cable channel signal strength in its Channel menu, don't tell me something confusingly stupid when I select it on a Roamio Pro. Just remove the function from the menus and be done with it if you can't figure out how to make it work on the Roamio Pro, instead of throwing up a message designed to make the customer feel like it's something wrong on their end.


I can confirm that feature works fine here on Comcast with a Roamio Pro and no TA so please don't remove it! As HarperVision suggested, have you tried disconnecting the TA and trying it again on channels that aren't SDV?

Scott


----------



## schatham

I still have 1p's that do not show in the to-do list or searches. I have to notice it in the guide and select the show on an individual basis to record. The latest is Shameless on Showtime. Season 7 does not even show in a search. This seems to be worse on premium channels. 

Premium channels season openers are not like the networks that all start in the fall. This makes it difficult to know when I may be missing something.

Now I have no faith in my searches for shows or movies and choosing upcoming episodes.


----------



## Mr Tony

Minor annoyance right now....one of my stations has wrong info starting on Monday. They moved some syndicated shows around and added new ones on 9/12 but next week it shows old info. Not worried (yet) as this happened 2 weeks ago and they fixed it a few days beforehand

But under the "WTF" category. I have a 1P for college hockey (there is a team that has their games on the PBS station). It shows 2 episodes (10/7 & 10/8) but the 10/8 doesnt show new (it is) but no worries as I have that 1P set to "everything". But when I search "COLLEGE HOCKEY" it doesnt show up in the list? I am OTA only.


----------



## Jed1

schatham said:


> I still have 1p's that do not show in the to-do list or searches. I have to notice it in the guide and select the show on an individual basis to record. The latest is Shameless on Showtime. Season 7 does not even show in a search. This seems to be worse on premium channels.
> 
> Premium channels season openers are not like the networks that all start in the fall. This makes it difficult to know when I may be missing something.
> 
> Now I have no faith in my searches for shows or movies and choosing upcoming episodes.


Shameless showed up in my ToDo list this morning. I did not make any changes to my old 1P so it is best to leave them alone and wait and see. The 1P I set up for Bull to record new only worked also. You just have to wait as these problems are resolving themselves when they get inside of one week to the air date.


----------



## schatham

Jed1 said:


> Shameless showed up in my ToDo list this morning. I did not make any changes to my old 1P so it is best to leave them alone and wait and see. The 1P I set up for Bull to record new only worked also. You just have to wait as these problems are resolving themselves when they get inside of one week to the air date.


Season 7?

Season 6 marathon shows up in searches and to-do list.


----------



## Jed1

schatham said:


> Season 7?
> 
> Season 6 marathon shows up in searches and to-do list.


Yes S7. I just checked my ToDo list before I posted and it is there. My TiVo connected to the service earlier this morning so the database is updated. I seen it show up in a search I did last night so I knew it would be there with the next service connection.


----------



## schatham

Jed1 said:


> Yes S7. I just checked my ToDo list before I posted and it is there. My TiVo connected to the service earlier this morning so the database is updated. I seen it show up in a search I did last night so I knew it would be there with the next service connection.


Ok thanks. I just checked and they are showing up now.

It's still seems to me if the guide can see it a search should find it before 4 days to airtime.


----------



## tim1724

schatham said:


> Season 7?
> 
> Season 6 marathon shows up in searches and to-do list.


My original Shameless One Pass started showing the season 7 episodes yesterday.

The new Shameless (UK) One Pass that I created last week (because the guide data was incorrectly listing the new episodes using the UK series ID) no longer lists upcoming episodes. I'm leaving that One Pass around for a few weeks though in case they mess it up again.


----------



## Jed1

schatham said:


> Ok thanks. I just checked and they are showing up now.
> 
> It's still seems to me if the guide can see it a search should find it before 4 days to airtime.


The search feature on the TiVo is accessing TiVos database so it will show updated data before it downloads to the box for the guide.
I seen this happen with the Star Wars episodes on TNT last week.


----------



## schatham

Jed1 said:


> The search feature on the TiVo is accessing TiVos database so it will show updated data before it downloads to the box for the guide.
> I seen this happen with the Star Wars episodes on TNT last week.


That's my point, it was not showing in my searches (it was in the guide) even yesterday only 5 days to airtime. I should have seen it weeks ago in a search.

Seeing the season 6 marathon in a search gave me the clue that season 7 was probably starting, so I checked the guide and saw it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i reported shameless pass issue to a supervisor 3 days ago, and he checked his personal tdl and verified while i was on the phone what i explained about the existing pass, and the new pass with uk data - he submitted to have the pass data changed immediately.

he freely admitted how rivo p) is overwhelmed with guide, pass, and line-up change requests to fix the numerous errors.


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> he freely admitted how rivo p) is overwhelmed with guide, pass, and line-up change requests to fix the numerous errors.


Based on what I'm seeing I don't expect these to stop any time soon. Even when lineups are correct the guide data is frequently wrong and if it is eventually corrected, it isn't until a few days before the program is scheduler to air.

Most people will submit guide data issues well before a few days before a show airs.


----------



## JoeKustra

I know it's not very important, but the new data seems to take a lot longer to load. There is also usually not an index when it finishes. My update was 4:49am, and it still hasn't done an index.


----------



## b_scott

headless chicken said:


> How did you even get it to record? My Roamio skipped the episode entirely because of the crappy, non-existent Rovi data.


It didn't. Apparently she manually looked for it and somehow figured out another showing was the episode she wanted.


----------



## dougdingle

HarperVision said:


> Are you sure it's doing the same thing with the TA disconnected? Because that's very similar to what I'm explaining when you go to "Test Channels". Maybe they're tied together, signal strength and Test Channels? I'll look in my menus if I remember to tonight when I get home.


My mistake, and apologies to all. Finally had a chance to try this again, and with the TA USB cable disconnected, the channel signal strength feature does, indeed, work.

Am I also mistaken in remembering that my Series 3 boxes had the feature working *with *the TA connected?

Sucks getting old.


----------



## headless chicken

Jed1 said:


> Shameless showed up in my ToDo list this morning. I did not make any changes to my old 1P so it is best to leave them alone and wait and see. The 1P I set up for Bull to record new only worked also. *You just have to wait as these problems are resolving themselves when they get inside of one week to the air date.*


These problems are not resolving themselves miraculously, you know. The corrections are occurring because users like me have been calling in or using the lineup form online regularly to report scheduling/program guide information issues to Tivo.

Thankfully, Tivo staff have been working diligently to sort out the mess made by Rovi once alerted. Nevertheless, to me it seems like putting a bandaid over a bullet hole.


----------



## HarperVision

dougdingle said:


> My mistake, and apologies to all. Finally had a chance to try this again, and with the TA USB cable disconnected, the channel signal strength feature does, indeed, work.
> 
> Am I also mistaken in remembering that my Series 3 boxes had the feature working *with *the TA connected?
> 
> Sucks getting old.


Series 3 should act the same with and without the TA, iirc.

Yes, being old does suck!


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> I know it's not very important, but the new data seems to take a lot longer to load. There is also usually not an index when it finishes. My update was 4:49am, and it still hasn't done an index.


Not sure about the indexing but the movie descriptions are probably twice or more longer than the old ones and the cast lists are way more complete, so there is more data.

If the additional data is accurate and useful is debatable at best but there is a lot more.


----------



## TonyD79

headless chicken said:


> These problems are not resolving themselves miraculously, you know. The corrections are occurring because users like me have been calling in or using the lineup form online regularly to report scheduling/program guide information issues to Tivo.
> 
> Thankfully, Tivo staff have been working diligently to sort out the mess made by Rovi once alerted. Nevertheless, to me it seems like putting a bandaid over a bullet hole.


This is true one lineups but he was talking about the updates of data on the shows themselves.


----------



## Jed1

headless chicken said:


> These problems are not resolving themselves miraculously, you know. The corrections are occurring because users like me have been calling in or using the lineup form online regularly to report scheduling/program guide information issues to Tivo.
> 
> Thankfully, Tivo staff have been working diligently to sort out the mess made by Rovi once alerted. Nevertheless, to me it seems like putting a bandaid over a bullet hole.


Yes I know as I have reported a small number of errors I found myself. I just report them and move on. Also I have been cutting back on reporting if I see it mentioned here as over reporting an issue will bog TiVo down even more.
I just note what shows are incorrect and then check on them as the air date gets closer. If it is the day before and it is still wrong I just set a single recording of the show instead of changing or creating another 1P.


----------



## Space

I am currently seeing a fairly common issue with Rovi data on my WMC machine and I was wondering if TiVo users are also seeing it.

The show:
"Forged in Fire" on the History Channel

This show currently has two separate SeriesIDs, the correct one (the one that I have been using in prior seasons) and an incorrect one.

Here are the episodes that are assigned the correct SeriesID (times in EDT):
10/04 11:04pm "Hunga Munga"
10/05 3:05am "Hunga Munga"
10/08 7:00am "Fan Favorites"
10/08 8:00am "Hunga Munga"
10/08 9:00am "Kora Sword"
10/11 11:04pm "The Boar Spear"
10/12 3:05am "The Boar Spear"

And here are the episode that are assigned the incorrect SeriesID, and therefore will not record (times in EDT):
10/04 9:00pm "The Boar Spear"
10/05 1:03am "The Boar Spear"
10/11 9:00pm "Xiphos Sword"
10/12 1:03am "Xiphos Sword"

Notice that there are two versions of the episode "The Boar Spear", one with the correct SeriesID and one with the incorrect one (and that the premiere of this episode has the incorrect one).

Can someone with a TiVo verify that they also see this same issue?

Thanks


----------



## lpwcomp

I don't even have to look at the seriesId to see that there is something screwy. The first two showings of "Boar Spear" say they are "Sea 1 Ep 1".


----------



## JoeKustra

lpwcomp said:


> I don't even have to look at the seriesId to see that there is something screwy. The first two showings of "Boar Spear" say they are "Sea 1 Ep 1".


My guide says S3 E7 and OAD of 10/4/16 for the two programs on 10/4 10pm, 10/5 1:03am


----------



## Space

JoeKustra said:


> My guide says S3 E7 and OAD of 10/4/16 for the two programs on 10/4 10pm, 10/5 1:03am


Hmmm, I wonder if that means they have fixed the issue and it just hasn't propagated to all users?

It is puzzling how some episodes can be assigned correctly and others are not. Especially the exact same episode. You would think that if there was an automated process that does this it would not be possible for this to happen. It seems ridiculous that this would be done manually (and therefore account for the periodic mistakes).

Even if it is done manually, it would seem trivial to have an automated process to detect this issue. Just scan the guide for any airings of a show where the SeriesID differs. Sure, there would be limited instances where two different shows have the same name, but that would be the exception, not the rule.


----------



## moyekj

JoeKustra said:


> My guide says S3 E7 and OAD of 10/4/16 for the two programs on 10/4 10pm, 10/5 1:03am


 Seeing the same. And seriesId for all 4 entries in my guide is the same:
SH0331202313


----------



## travellover

I am watching a show with Robert Culp and decided to see what movies he was in .

After going to explore this show>cast>robert culp> movies it gives me 2 the almost guys,15 versions of spy hard ,18 of pelican brief, 2 of turk 182. So 37 listings for 4 movies and god knows how many different languages. 

Sometimes for other listings it is in multiple languages but not english.

Also for tv shows the actor was in it used to tell you the episode(s) they were in, not anymore, now just a generic overview of the entire series.

It is becoming useless.

Actor dates of birth before 1900 all listed at Dec 31, 1969.
Many actor photos missing, many "new channels " are ones i do not recieve, more and more shows "to be announced"

When i try to watch youtube it takes forever to even load, when i try to go to what to watch now all i get is C501 errors......thats been going on a long time and tivo support has no clue. Just reset or reconnect ..ok been there done that and no difference.

This is rapidly becoming a boat anchor not a valuable tool to use.

Time to,roll back all stupid updates and make tivo,useful again.


----------



## velouria28

Did anybody else have their box schedule a bunch of previously recorded stuff after their connection today?

My Premiere was set to record a bunch of stuff that I've already watched and deleted. Repeats of Masters of Sex, Bill Maher, Frontline, Better Things and You're the Worst among others.


----------



## lpwcomp

velouria28 said:


> Did anybody else have their box schedule a bunch of previously recorded stuff after their connection today?
> 
> My Premiere was set to record a bunch of stuff that I've already watched and deleted. Repeats of Masters of Sex, Bill Maher, Frontline, Better Things and You're the Worst among others.


It's as if they have a group whose sole job is to figure out new ways to screw up the data. "Hell's Kitchen" is messed up the other way.


----------



## jasonander

velouria28 said:


> Did anybody else have their box schedule a bunch of previously recorded stuff after their connection today?
> 
> My Premiere was set to record a bunch of stuff that I've already watched and deleted. Repeats of Masters of Sex, Bill Maher, Frontline, Better Things and You're the Worst among others.


It's not just you. Mine even re-recorded a bunch of shows I hadn't watched yet, despite the One Passes set to First Run Only. And I had to re-create the One Pass for Once Upon a Time after re-creating it to record last week's episode after the old One Pass wouldn't record it and switched to be in Spanish. Sigh.


----------



## NorthAlabama

last night, i had two new first run programs bumped by two repeats already recorded within the past 30 days. all four passes were set to "new only" - go figure. i reported it this morning.


----------



## cwoody222

cwoody222 said:


> Add to the list...
> 
> Transparent season 3 since Friday (Amazon)
> Easy on Netflix since Thursday
> Fleabag since last Friday on Amazon


Those 3 still aren't appearing.

Add Luke Cage (Netflix) and Crisis in Six Scenes (Amazon).

Seems like new additional shows have been added to the database since Rovi.

What a *****show TiVo has become. And fast.


----------



## cwoody222

Here's a good one.

My WishList for "David Lynch" returns episodes of The Cleveland Show.


----------



## cwoody222

HarperVision said:


> I see in the picture he's on time warner, in that case he uses a tuning adapter. It will say "No Digital Channels" when you go to the regular "Test Channels" menu if you have a tuning adapter. There's a separate test channels menu under the Tuning Adapter menu. Use that one. Use the regular one if you're running it with a cablecard only. Once a TA is added it takes over the channel mapping.


Thanks!


----------



## Jed1

velouria28 said:


> Did anybody else have their box schedule a bunch of previously recorded stuff after their connection today?
> 
> My Premiere was set to record a bunch of stuff that I've already watched and deleted. Repeats of Masters of Sex, Bill Maher, Frontline, Better Things and You're the Worst among others.


I ended up with a duplicate recording of last Sundays episode's of Masters of Sex last night at 12:00AM. know it wasn't in my ToDo list earlier in the day on Friday.
I do record Frontline and Bill Maher but I has no duplicates of those shows. The only other show that ended up with duplicates was the last episode of Survivors Remorse. I ended up with seven recordings.


----------



## SMB-IL

I've been a member here for years but rarely found myself coming here, until the past month or so.

The screw-ups that have been happening since Rovi data came into my life are legion and they seem to be getting worse. Now, I've noticed that my nightly news shows are repeating themselves on the second showing for the Pacific time zone. They're ALL marked as "New" and if I let them, record twice. With the new TV season combined with the election coverage, there have been times when all 6 tuners are recording or dropping shows because of this stuff that I never saw before the Rovi roll-out.

I know it's only TV, but I've been using TiVo since the late 90s and this is by far the worst. It's now a daily task to cull through the To-Do list and delete stuff that shouldn't be there in the first place.

Does this get solved or is this just the "new normal?"


----------



## Steve

cwoody222 said:


> Here's a good one.
> 
> My WishList for "David Lynch" returns episodes of The Cleveland Show.


That episode features the voice of David Lynch as "Gus". S1E14.


----------



## FitzAusTex

Jed1 said:


> I ended up with a duplicate recording of last Sundays episode's of Masters of Sex last night at 12:00AM. know it wasn't in my ToDo list earlier in the day on Friday.
> I do record Frontline and Bill Maher but I has no duplicates of those shows. The only other show that ended up with duplicates was the last episode of Survivors Remorhasse. I ended up with seven recordings.


had same thing happen with Masters of Sex, and Survivor's Remorse.


----------



## Krandor

lpwcomp said:


> It's as if they have a group whose sole job is to figure out new ways to screw up the data. "Hell's Kitchen" is messed up the other way.


Hell's Kitchen is horrible. When I searched for it got a Spanish show. When I set the one pass from the guide it didn't record. Not even close to right data for hk.


----------



## mangochutney

It looks like recording symptoms include moving two steps backwards to move one step forwards.


----------



## randian

Had a weird problem with my Once Upon a Time OP. First, tonight's episode got recorded as a Suggestion rather than a regular episode. Second, the OP wouldn't pick up next week's episode, it acted as if it didn't exist. I had to delete the OP and recreate it so it now picks up the episode.


----------



## weaver

randian said:


> Had a weird problem with my Once Upon a Time OP. First, tonight's episode got recorded as a Suggestion rather than a regular episode. Second, the OP wouldn't pick up next week's episode, it acted as if it didn't exist. I had to delete the OP and recreate it so it now picks up the episode.


I have suggestions turned off, so mine didn't record at all. History says "no longer in guide," though it was (and still is) in the grid guide.


----------



## randian

weaver said:


> I have suggestions turned off, so mine didn't record at all. History says "no longer in guide," though it was (and still is) in the grid guide.


It's like they updated Once Upon a Time with a new program id so old OPs won't match on upcoming episodes.

I thought Rovi was having a complete failure when I saw that the networks were taking a break on Sunday only 1 or 2 episodes into the season until I realized the reason none of my other Sunday shows have upcoming episodes is the presidential debate


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

The OUAT and Hells Kitchen OnePasses were broken in the Rovi transition, requiring new OnePasses to record their first episodes of the season.

Then sometime late last week they fixed the original onepasses, breaking the new ones.

So now you have to re-create them again if you deleted the original onepasses.


----------



## abovethesink

Wow. Reading through this board makes me feel quite lucky. I have had only the smallest of problems since the guide data change, specifically a handful of re-runs being recorded as new which were a one button fix. 

In fact, the data fixed something amazing for me. I have had a "Fights" Wishlist to catch all Boxing and MMA automatically, but it had one unstoppable problem. SNY (regional NY sports channel -- shows the Mets) constantly aired old fights labeled "Boxing." It had no data info, they all had the same original air date from 2000 which I came to believe was the generic entry if there isn't one, and they were not marked new. Yet nothing could be done to stop the Wishlist from recording them. Nothing. I could filter out any other program, but not those. Now deleting them is easy, of course, but they were all three hours long and I'd get multiple of them a day. If I went away for a week, my DVR would be deleting stuff I wanted, so I compromised by deleting the channel for most of the year from my channel list. The only time I turned it back on was during college football season because that was the only time I ever cared about it. I did that this year, same problem, and then the Rovi data came in. It stopped. It finally stopped recording those stupid old fights. Hallelujah.


----------



## randian

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The OUAT and Hells Kitchen OnePasses were broken in the Rovi transition, requiring new OnePasses to record their first episodes of the season.
> 
> Then sometime late last week they fixed the original onepasses, breaking the new ones.
> 
> So now you have to re-create them again if you deleted the original onepasses.


Are those the only shows with that problem?


----------



## headless chicken

weaver said:


> I have suggestions turned off, so mine didn't record at all. History says "no longer in guide," though it was (and still is) in the grid guide.


OUAT didn't record for me either. I created a new One Pass when the original stopped functioning.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

randian said:


> Are those the only shows with that problem?


I doubt it. Just the two I'm aware of so far.


----------



## NorthAlabama

randian said:


> Are those the only shows with that problem?


there's no way to tell at this point. at first, there were several, but many have been reported to tivo and fixed (and broken, and fixed again).


----------



## NSPhillips

It seems like the new Rovi data takes much longer to update. The specific match ups and times for today's games have been known since Friday, but no one bothered to update the listings over the weekend. Big step down from how Tribune handled the same issues in the past.


----------



## osu1991

well I got a week with the correct channel lineup after emailing TivoMargret, now after today's update, there was a guide change and someone screwed up the Cox Oklahoma channel listing again


----------



## rainwater

NSPhillips said:


> It seems like the new Rovi data takes much longer to update. The specific match ups and times for today's games have been known since Friday, but no one bothered to update the listings over the weekend. Big step down from how Tribune handled the same issues in the past.


The even worse part is Rovi calls the title of games today as "MLB Playoff/To be announced". Meaning, it would not even work as a OnePass. Why Rovi has to create new series every single day with random data is beyond me.


----------



## headless chicken

I think we've come to a general consensus: Rovi is the worst!

I wish we had the Tribune data back. All I know is although I've been a loyal Tivo customer since the advent of the Series2, I will never be purchasing another hardware unit from them ever again.


----------



## rainwater

Tonight's MLB playoff game (Cubs at Giants) shows the title as "MLB Playoff/To Be Announced". The same thing happened yesterday. At this point, it is clear Rovi knows nothing about sports and TiVo is not doing enough to fix this terrible data. I'm guessing the Super Bowl this year will probably be listed as "To be announced" given Rovi's track record.


----------



## osu1991

osu1991 said:


> well I got a week with the correct channel lineup after emailing TivoMargret, now after today's update, there was a guide change and someone screwed up the Cox Oklahoma channel listing again


Fixed again after another email.


----------



## TonyD79

rainwater said:


> Tonight's MLB playoff game (Cubs at Giants) shows the title as "MLB Playoff/To Be Announced". The same thing happened yesterday. At this point, it is clear Rovi knows nothing about sports and TiVo is not doing enough to fix this terrible data. I'm guessing the Super Bowl this year will probably be listed as "To be announced" given Rovi's track record.


I guess you forgot when people here (me included) when Tivo didn't get the NCAA tournament updates in time? The Tivo update is not friendly to changing sports programming like games that change time or teams on a daily basis because it downloads less than once per 24 hours.

There are plenty of things to complain about with the guide data changeover. How about we don't complain about things that aren't a result of the changeover?


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> I guess you forgot when people here (me included) when Tivo didn't get the NCAA tournament updates in time? The Tivo update is not friendly to changing sports programming like games that change time or teams on a daily basis because it downloads less than once per 24 hours.
> 
> There are plenty of things to complain about with the guide data changeover. How about we don't complain about things that aren't a result of the changeover?


I agree somethings haven't changed, but it's funny to see games 1, 3, and 4 with teams/locations and games 2 & 5 TBA. And of course zap2it has all five listed.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> I guess you forgot when people here (me included) when Tivo didn't get the NCAA tournament updates in time? The Tivo update is not friendly to changing sports programming like games that change time or teams on a daily basis because it downloads less than once per 24 hours.
> 
> There are plenty of things to complain about with the guide data changeover. How about we don't complain about things that aren't a result of the changeover?


You are confusing a tournament with a playoff series. The NCAA tournament is difficult because games on Thursday decide who plays on Saturday. And even then, the networks that show each game have to be decided as well.

MLB playoff series are 5 and 7 game series where the teams do not change.

Also, please remind me when Gracenote created a new series id for each game it doesn't know. You could still record NCAA tournament games with OnePasses. You can't with Rovi.


----------



## Scott J

I haven't seen this mentioned yet, but I'm seeing that none of the NHL games airing on channels in my guide have episode titles. I'm not sure why they don't have them when every other sport has an episode title with the team names or the name of the race for something like NASCAR. Tonight's games also don't have NEW icons, even though they're live.

More inconsistency from Rovi with seemingly no reasoning for it.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Scott J said:


> I haven't seen this mentioned yet, but I'm seeing that none of the NHL games airing on channels in my guide have episode titles. I'm not sure why they don't have them when every other sport has an episode title with the team names or the name of the race for something like NASCAR. Tonight's games also don't have NEW icons, even though they're live.
> 
> More inconsistency from Rovi with seemingly no reasoning for it.


I guess that's better than having the completely wrong team like me. I just posted in the other issues thread about Rovi thinking I should be getting Buffalo Sabres Games on MSG in my area in CT. Since Charter's(my provider) head end is in Newtown CT, I get NY Rangers. No matter the case, I should not, under any circumstances, be getting Buffalo Sabres games in CT LOL.

This has been wrong since the preseason started and I have put in info about the problem on their website but nothing. No response or anything. On the prior data provider, all the info was fine for my area. People weren't kidding with their fears, Rovi's data really does suck.


----------



## moyekj

Scott J said:


> I haven't seen this mentioned yet, but I'm seeing that none of the NHL games airing on channels in my guide have episode titles. I'm not sure why they don't have them when every other sport has an episode title with the team names or the name of the race for something like NASCAR. Tonight's games also don't have NEW icons, even though they're live.
> 
> More inconsistency from Rovi with seemingly no reasoning for it.


 All of mine have episode titles. Problem is just like for other sports and in typical Rovi fashion, my Wishlist is going to record multiple airings of same game because each has a different programId (seriesId matches). So it becomes a constant exercise to go through ToDo list to cancel duplicates. This problem is getting so ridiculous I'm seriously considering writing my own TiVo program scheduler for sports...


----------



## Krandor

I guess the question is does TiVo/rove care?


----------



## Dan203

My wife had a weird issue. She started to get recordings for a show she had never heard of or set up a 1P for. All we can figure is that somehow the 1P for another show got mixed up in the switch over and the 1P got converted to the wrong show. Unfortunately she has so many 1Ps that she can't figure out what one got converted so she may end up missing the show she actually setup the 1P for.


----------



## HerronScott

Can she tell by looking through the 1P Manager at shows that have upcoming recordings and see which one is matching this wrong show (assuming more of the wrong show are playing in the next 2 weeks)?

Scott


----------



## BobCamp1

Krandor said:


> I guess the question is does TiVo/rove care?


Well, I just took a survey on my new Bolt and many of the questions dealt with guide data problems. They wanted me to give specifics, but there wasn't nearly enough space. They list all the problems, so I think they care. But I don't know if they can fix it.


----------



## rainwater

Krandor said:


> I guess the question is does TiVo/rove care?


Pretty much all of my reports to TiVo about sports issues have been met with dead silence. That leads me to believe TiVo doesn't care or they have no intentions to fix them. I hope I'm wrong but the lack of silence to reports is not encouraging.


----------



## jlb

Just for the sake of offering another opinion I say this, couched in ONLY subscribing to lifeline/basic for the locals in HD.....

For me, Sports, is a "special" event, as compared to, say, a series like The Blacklist. For me, that is mostly the Patriots, Red Sox, and Celtics. For these teams, I have wishlists created, but not auto-record. If I know there is a game upcoming that I want to watch, I manually make sure I set it, either by searching by time or by using the wishlist list of programs.

Again, for me, a sporting event is important enough that I manually make sure it is set to record.

But, of course, I understand the frustration that folks are having. And I hope we can get all of these issues addressed. But I guess in some respect, we are amidst change in the industry and have to be prepared for what that means to each of us.....

Side. but related story......

I remember in one of my business school classes back in 1992, we had a case study about blockbuster and VHS rentals. I remember the professor saying "watch...in the future we will be watching our movies on the internet or getting them via our computers"...or something to that effect.

We all laughed and said "yeah, right". How wrong we all were and how right was the professor.

I guess what I am trying to say is change is inevitable and surely it may not always be warm and cozy. We have to do our best when change occurs. That being said, I will gladly help support any efforts to get things fixed for folks in any way I can


----------



## slowbiscuit

rainwater said:


> Pretty much all of my reports to TiVo about sports issues have been met with dead silence. That leads me to believe TiVo doesn't care or they have no intentions to fix them. I hope I'm wrong but the lack of silence to reports is not encouraging.


Same here.


----------



## Scott J

At least some humor can be had in some of Rovi's errors, like ID, which is mainly shows about murders, having the logo for LAFF, a comedy channel, on my cable system. It makes for some interesting combinations of ID programming with the LAFF logo.


----------



## HerronScott

Scott J said:


> At least some humor can be had in some of Rovi's errors, like ID, which is mainly shows about murders, having the logo for LAFF, a comedy channel, on my cable system. It makes for some interesting combinations of ID programming with the LAFF logo.


I noticed that here as well but have held off on logo update requests until the lineup issues are resolved!

Scott


----------



## tarheelblue32

HerronScott said:


> I noticed that here as well but have held off on logo update requests until the lineup issues are resolved!
> 
> Scott


Yeah I have that exact same logo mismatch for LAFF/Investigation Discovery. I actually filed a report with TiVo about it. The status on the report I filed shows "Escalated" so maybe that means they'll get around to fixing it eventually. I also have about a dozen channels that the logos completely disappeared from the guide after the update. I'll probably file reports about those eventually, but I have been holding off to try to give TiVo some breathing room with the whole guide data transition.


----------



## morac

I mentioned this in the lineup correction thread, but it probably belongs here.

Searching for TV shows and movies is now a lot harder because of the results that come back in multiple languages, including ones the TiVo software is incapable of displaying because it apparently can't display Unicode characters.

It's difficult finding the "correct" entry of the dozens returned.

For example:


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> I mentioned this in the lineup correction thread, but it probably belongs here.
> 
> Searching for TV shows and movies is now a lot harder because of the results that come back in multiple languages, including ones the TiVo software is incapable of displaying because it apparently can't display Unicode characters.
> 
> It's difficult finding the "correct" entry of the dozens returned.





TiVoMargret said:


> I've been told this has been fixed and you should be able to see this channel within 48 hours.
> 
> If anyone else is experiencing lineup issues, please send the specifics to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Lineup issue <zip code>*'.
> 
> If you see mis-matched episodes and seasons, you can also report those to me at [email protected] with the subject '*Data issue <show name>*'.
> 
> I apologize for the issues that some of you have been experiencing in our data switch-over. Sending me detailed reports of what isn't correct will help make it better for everyone.
> 
> Thank you,
> -- Margret


I'd send that to Margret as a data issue.

Scott


----------



## morac

HerronScott said:


> I'd send that to Margret as a data issue.
> 
> Scott


The problem is that these are all over the place. I can't send Margret links to literally 30% of the guide data.


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> The problem is that these are all over the place. I can't send Margret links to literally 30% of the guide data.


At least send a couple of examples....

Scott


----------



## TonyD79

rainwater said:


> You are confusing a tournament with a playoff series. The NCAA tournament is difficult because games on Thursday decide who plays on Saturday. And even then, the networks that show each game have to be decided as well.
> 
> MLB playoff series are 5 and 7 game series where the teams do not change.
> 
> Also, please remind me when Gracenote created a new series id for each game it doesn't know. You could still record NCAA tournament games with OnePasses. You can't with Rovi.


We were talking about a game that was just set. I wasn't talking about later games which should get cleared later.

I love how posters here take a conversation and twist it into what it wasn't about.

And later games in a series aren't set yet because they may shift league times. Like they did with the Dodgers/nationals game. Any scheduling of forced games later in the series are speculation now. Not fact. So the two take a different approach. Grace note takes the proposed timeline and uses it. Rovi takes it as not set in stone.

Big deal.


----------



## rainwater

TonyD79 said:


> We were talking about a game that was just set. I wasn't talking about later games which should get cleared later.
> 
> I love how posters here take a conversation and twist it into what it wasn't about.
> 
> And later games in a series aren't set yet because they may shift league times. Like they did with the Dodgers/nationals game. Any scheduling of forced games later in the series are speculation now. Not fact. So the two take a different approach. Grace note takes the proposed timeline and uses it. Rovi takes it as not set in stone.
> 
> Big deal.


So how do you explain multiple games in all of the series showing "MLB Playoff/To be announced"? Not all of the games were game 5. Some were games 2 and 3 in each series which were always guaranteed to be played. I'm not sure why you are making excuses for games that Gracenote never had wrong and somehow managed to know when they were starting.


----------



## mdavej

TonyD79 said:


> ... the two take a different approach. Grace note takes the proposed timeline and uses it. Rovi takes it as not set in stone.


I'll expand on that a little. Grace note takes the actual correct data and uses it. Rovi takes nothing as set in stone and then makes just ***** up on a massive scale. I just set 5 movies on IFC to record. All were from the 50's and 60's. What I actually got was 5 recordings of the 1988 classic "Die Hard".


----------



## lessd

mdavej said:


> I'll expand on that a little. Grace note takes the actual correct data and uses it. Rovi takes nothing as set in stone and then makes just ***** up on a massive scale. I just set 5 movies on IFC to record. All were from the 50's and 60's. What I actually got was 5 recordings of the 1988 classic "Die Hard".


Good movie, ROVI just wants to make sure you got it


----------



## JoeKustra

The URL hasn't changed yet, but zap2it.com is now called Screener. It still has a few formatting bugs, but it looks like zap2it is gone. RIP.

I didn't feel like starting a new thread.


----------



## tim1724

JoeKustra said:


> The URL hasn't changed yet, but zap2it.com is now called Screener. It still has a few formatting bugs, but it looks like zap2it is gone. RIP.
> 
> I didn't feel like starting a new thread.


Their TV listings are still available: http://tvschedule.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGrid.do


----------



## TiVolant

Chuck_IV said:


> <snip>... I have put in info about the problem on their website but nothing. No response or anything. On the prior data provider, all the info was fine for my area. People weren't kidding with their fears, Rovi's data really does suck.


I'm also on Charter Newtown, and was a happy Tivo client for years (started way back on the Series 1)

The Rovi data is awful - my wife is asking if we can please get a cable company DVR, at least on the TV she watches most...

ACK! But it might be better than the "new and improved" Tivo with Rovi...


----------



## rainwater

Looks like NBA Basketball is just as messed up as MLB is when it comes to data. There's no way to have a Wishlist or OnePass without having it record repeats after every live airing. And for local teams that means 80+ games a year. My question is does TiVo even care? I've reported this before and have received nothing in response.


----------



## JoeKustra

rainwater said:


> Looks like NBA Basketball is just as messed up as MLB is when it comes to data. There's no way to have a Wishlist or OnePass without having it record repeats after every live airing. And for local teams that means 80+ games a year. My question is does TiVo even care? I've reported this before and have received nothing in response.


Speaking of NBA:http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=11036364#post11036364


----------



## rainwater

JoeKustra said:


> Speaking of NBA:http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=11036364#post11036364


Yes I also noticed NBA Basketball doesn't actually show anything upcoming. But I've long given up hope that sports will actually have series setup correctly.


----------



## RGM1138

I just have a few problems left. I have some channels which changed on the Rovi take over, that were incorrect. And a couple with no listings at all. 

Update: I just checked and I'm finally getting USA HD listings. Maybe that email to TiVo Margret is working. :up: :up:

Well, it's come a long way from when I was getting TBA on almost everything. I don't know why but for Through The Wormhole, I'm only getting the generic listings. My 1P is for new only, but every single instance of the show is in my TDL.

At least it's progress.


----------



## TonyD79

With progress comes oopsies.

I guess Tivo is working so many issues that they aren't always fully vetting them.

My lineup after two rounds of fixes was perfect but a bordering market change (for an incorrect channel), messed up some of my locals. I sent a real email to Margret since her PM box is full.

I live between Baltimore and Washington DC and receive via Fios all of Baltimore and about half of DC. A fix for a problem in a DC suburb appears to have removed the DC channels from my lineup.


----------



## ah30k

TiVolant said:


> The Rovi data is awful - my wife is asking if we can please get a cable company DVR, at least on the TV she watches most...


Careful, many of the cable DVRs use the same Rovi data. You might want to check before making the switch so you're not unpleasantly surprised by the same problems.


----------



## rainwater

ah30k said:


> Careful, many of the cable DVRs use the same Rovi data. You might want to check before making the switch so you're not unpleasantly surprised by the same problems.


Not many cable companies are using Rovi data. And the ones that are seem to not have as many issues. Things like lineups are probably managed by the cable company unlike with TiVo. Also it is well known TiVo's recording algorithm does not work well with Rovi data. Cable company DVRs tend to use the data directly when determining whether to record.


----------



## jtrain

Cover art for Pac-12 games this weekend and upcoming games shows not as College Football, but is showing cover art as the NAIA logo/acronym with the teams listed over the top of it (Oregon at California); (Beaverton, OR - Comcast - Roamio Plus). 

Minor complaint, I know. yet somehow it just adds to the comedic aspect of this whole changeover for me. Just thought I'd share.

To add to this: for EVERY NFL game I've recorded, the cover art for each game (regardless of which channel I've recorded from (CBS, FOX, ESPN, etc.) shows as the "NBC Sunday Night Football" cover art. 

So weird, it must be aliens.


----------



## HarperVision

jtrain said:


> .........
> 
> To add to this: for EVERY NFL game I've recorded, the cover art for each game (regardless of which channel I've recorded from (CBS, FOX, ESPN, etc.) shows as the "NBC Sunday Night Football" cover art.
> 
> So weird, it must be aliens.


Same here. Very annoying, yet comical.


----------



## dougdingle

RGM1138 said:


> Maybe that email to TiVo Margret is working. :up: :up:


I've emailed her three items, and all three were fixed in less than 48 hours. Considering the shltstorm the guide change unleashed, they seem to be working hard at getting things fixed.


----------



## slowbiscuit

And I was ignored for sports stuff. She doesn't get everything fixed, nor is there an explanation when nothing is done.

Bottom line is that having one person answer emails is a poor way of handling issues, but it's better than nothing (which is usually what you get when reporting data issues at the Tivo lineup page). There should be much better tracking and resolution updates than this but I have a feeling that their hands are tied to a great extent by the poor quality of folks (or mgmt.) handling the guide data for Rovi.


----------



## RGM1138

Update: I posted up thread about problems with incorrect channels and listings. I used the online reporting page in late August, to no avail. I emailed TiVo Margret on Monday and as of today, everything I reported has been corrected. Kudos! :up: :up:

It took two different events, but I didn't have to rerun guided setup or restart the box. Everything is _almost_ back to normal.

Thanks, again, TiVo Margret!

A couple of other issues remain. Still not getting episode specific listings for Through The Wormhole.

Also, we have several different channels of Fox Sports South. One channel was displaying a college football game, but the listing showed volleyball. To further complicate, the SD feed and listing were correct, the HD feed was different.

After a call to Cableone, and a discussion with the senior tech on duty, they found that they have been sending the wrong feed to some channels and their lineup was incorrect. I'm just happy that they were able to comprehend the situation.


----------



## Space

Tonight's NEW episode of "Secrets and Lies" on ABC has an OAD of 7/11/2016.

When will TiVo fix this issue with incorrect Original Air (First Aired) Dates?


----------



## JoeKustra

Space said:


> Tonight's NEW episode of "Secrets and Lies" on ABC has an OAD of 7/11/2016.
> 
> When will TiVo fix this issue with incorrect Original Air (First Aired) Dates?


Since I've had my daily guide fix, I show an OAD of 10/23/16. But there is something wrong with ABC. I posted in another thread that I show TBA for ABC 1pm to 3pm all next week. That happened AFTER the daily update. It was correct before the update. My next was 5pm tomorrow, but now it's 6:45pm today since I did a restart. Weird stuff going on.


----------



## rainwater

JoeKustra said:


> Since I've had my daily guide fix, I show an OAD of 10/23/16. But there is something wrong with ABC. I posted in another thread that I show TBA for ABC 1pm to 3pm all next week. That happened AFTER the daily update. It was correct before the update. My next was 5pm tomorrow, but now it's 6:45pm today since I did a restart. Weird stuff going on.


FS1 has a 5 & 1/2 hour block of TBA today and another hour and a half during the night. I assume we just have to expect huge chunks of missing data on a regular basis at this point.


----------



## osu1991

I see those same TBA blocks on FS1 and ABC


----------



## UCLABB

rainwater said:


> FS1 has a 5 & 1/2 hour block of TBA today and another hour and a half during the night. I assume we just have to expect huge chunks of missing data on a regular basis at this point.


Was FS1 scheduled to show cubs/Dodgers had the dodgers won yesterday perhaps?


----------



## rainwater

UCLABB said:


> Was FS1 scheduled to show cubs/Dodgers had the dodgers won yesterday perhaps?


Perhaps. It still doesn't explain why ESPN, TNT, ABC, TruTV, Bravo, and Comedy Central all have chunks of TBA during the day this coming week.


----------



## osu1991

Just noticed my one pass for fast n loud isn't recording tonights season finale even though it is labeled new in guide but has no OAD. Also see some blocks of generic channel programming in guide again along with the TBA blocks.


----------



## ve52001

osu1991 said:


> Just noticed my one pass for fast n loud isn't recording tonights season finale even though it is labeled new in guide but has no OAD. Also see some blocks of generic channel programming in guide again along with the TBA blocks.


I'm getting those TBA blocks on the same channels here in the DFW area as well. I tried redoing the guide setup and rebooting. I'm having to manual record General Hospital, on ABC, this week for my wife, or else I will have to listen to her about that.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144

Guide data had no idea which Barrett Jackson car auctions were new vs. repeats for the Los Vegas episodes. If I hadn't manually recorded them then only one 2 hour show out of 10-12 hours per day would have recorded. 

Many of the Hallmark channel new movies don't show up until just a few days before airing - so much for 2 weeks look ahead. Last night's Good Witch movie never did get the correct name and was just listed as Good Witch and not the name of the movie. Manually recorded it! Happy wife - happy life!

Other shows can't tell new from very old repeats (Gold Rush comes to mind) or has everything listed as new for all follow on episode repeats over several days. 

Going though pending recordings to clean up unnecessary repeats (and add missing new ones) has become a routine. 

Just like having a VCR once again. 

We're holding off on a purchase of a new Bolt+ due to these ongoing programing issues. Tivo might have use Rovi, but Rovi might be the end of Tivo unless they get their act together.


----------



## osu1991

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Guide data had no idea which Barrett Jackson car auctions were new vs. repeats for the Los Vegas episodes. If I hadn't manually recorded them then only one 2 hour show out of 10-12 hours per day would have recorded.
> 
> Many of the Hallmark channel new movies don't show up until just a few days before airing - so much for 2 weeks look ahead. Last night's Good Witch movie never did get the correct name and was just listed as Good Witch and not the name of the movie. Manually recorded it! Happy wife - happy life!
> 
> Other shows can't tell new from very old repeats (Gold Rush comes to mind) or has everything listed as new for all follow on episode repeats over several days.
> 
> Going though pending recordings to clean up unnecessary repeats (and add missing new ones) has become a routine.
> 
> Just like having a VCR once again.
> 
> We're holding off on a purchase of a new Bolt+ due to these ongoing programing issues. Tivo might have use Rovi, but Rovi might be the end of Tivo unless they get their act together.


My Roamios on Cox had the correct title on Hallmark the week before, as I remember setting it to record for my stepmom. It recorded as Good Witch: Secrets of Grey House. I usually set all the timers the weekend before for the new Hallmark movies for her and they've been correct for me.


----------



## pL86

Kid-oriented channels are a complete disaster with Rovi. Nickelodeon, Teen Nick and Cartoon Network listings are littered with errors. Here's a comparison of Rovi versus Gracenote data for the Teen Nickelodeon channel for primetime on Monday, 10/24:

TIME - ROVI - GRACENOTE 
8:00 pm - Big Time Rush - Victorious
8:30 pm - Big Time Rush - Victorious
9:00 pm - Open Heart - Boy Meets World
9:30 pm - Degrassi - Boy Meets World
10:00 pm - Degrassi - Hey Arnold!
10:30 pm - Big Time Rush - Hey Arnold! (10:33 pm start)
11:00 pm - Drake & Josh - Rocket Power (11:05 pm start)
11:30 pm - Drake & Josh - Rocket Power (11:38 pm start)

Two guesses which lineup is accurate (winner if you said Gracenote).

The Rovi guide info is wrong for EVERY SINGLE SHOW tonight. In contrast, the Gracenote data picks up when shows go long or start late. It's also not a one time thing - Rovi is perfectly wrong for every night this coming week on the Teen Nick (morning and afternoon listings are equally wrong). As far as I can tell, the Rovi data might as well have been pulled from a hat. Such systemic inaccuracy tells me that the Rovi guide data is junk. I have little faith it's going to be fixed by submitting support tickets (is there a way to submit a lineup ticket listing every time slot?). The Tivo experience is 95% software, 5% hardware. It's become painfully clear to me that Tivo has fundamentally broken their product.


----------



## rainwater

Tonight's Daily Show will not record due to the generic "Comedy Central Programming". Glancing around, it seems we are back to a bunch of generic programming data and "To Be Announced". So I guess every few weeks we are suppose to just expect a bunch of missing data and recordings? At this point, I am seriously considering dumping my TiVos and just going to Directv.


----------



## morac

rainwater said:


> Tonight's Daily Show will not record due to the generic "Comedy Central Programming". Glancing around, it seems we are back to a bunch of generic programming data and "To Be Announced". So I guess every few weeks we are suppose to just expect a bunch of missing data and recordings? At this point, I am seriously considering dumping my TiVos and just going to Directv.


"[channel name] Programming" is showing up on a number of channels (Comedy Central, Cartoon Network) this entire week.


----------



## neel

They still haven't fixed anything for Charter Cable, San Gabriel Valley ,CA. I emailed them the error over a month ago.

191 KABCDT2SD should be KABC3 "Laff TV"
202 should be Buzzr
216 Bounce, 218 KRCA and 812 Ovation all say "To be announced" with no guide listings.


----------



## RayChuang88

It appears that Rovi guide information transmittal is acting up again this week.  While most channels seem to be okay, I'm still seeing the occasional _To Be Announced_ "holes" out there. :down:


----------



## jth tv

Yeah it seems to have gone downhill. Not that I watch it, but instead of General Hospital this week, it says, To Be Announced. That show has been on every weekday for years, how could that happen. (Los Angeles, Antenna)

And KCET Shetland has no episode info so its being recorded over and over again and I don't know if which episode is which.


----------



## rainwater

I'm getting a huge guide update today (taking forever to load). Perhaps they fixed the holes in the data again?


----------



## JoeKustra

jth tv said:


> Yeah it seems to have gone downhill. Not that I watch it, but instead of General Hospital this week, it says, To Be Announced. That show has been on every weekday for years, how could that happen. (Los Angeles, Antenna)
> 
> And KCET Shetland has no episode info so its being recorded over and over again and I don't know if which episode is which.


General Hospital/ABC


----------



## rainwater

Looks like today's big guide update removed a bunch of data. Just today, I see ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNU, and BTN are showing TBA. I am assuming later in the week is even worse. How does Rovi not catch these mistakes? Why are they removing data they had correct at one point? Do they have no checks in place for anything?


----------



## velouria28

^^^^
Yeah, the removing of already correct data is the most baffling/frustrating thing with all of these guide problems. I've just started giving my To Do List a quick once over between the guide update and the start of prime time every night. I shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## osu1991

That big update just made things worse.


----------



## rainwater

Hopefully someone at TiVo is a Warriors fan. Tonight's opening game on TNT (West coast feed) shows TBA for 16 hours. Otherwise, I don't know how we get these guide issues fixed. It doesn't seem to help to report guide issues to TiVo. They might take a month to get to the report and it is too late by then.


----------



## L David Matheny

rainwater said:


> Looks like today's big guide update removed a bunch of data. Just today, I see ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNU, and BTN are showing TBA. I am assuming later in the week is even worse. How does Rovi not catch these mistakes? Why are they removing data they had correct at one point? Do they have no checks in place for anything?


Are you seeing big changes to the Rovi data as it's shown online, or just as it ends up in your TiVo guide? I suspect that the TiVo guide data is being (re)generated regularly by a program using the Rovi guide data as input, and some of the lurching changes we're seeing reflect not changes in the Rovi data but modifications to the conversion program. Hopefully they'll get it right one of these days.


----------



## jlb

I tend not to see problems as my lineup is just the locals (essentially)...

But today I set up a season pass for Late Late Show with James Corden. IT said "2 upcoming epsiodes". I went into the guide view and sure enough, after the next two nights it is showing as "TBA".


----------



## JoeKustra

Just got my daily fix. It turned SNL for 11/5 to TBA. But it's now new.


----------



## osu1991

After todays update, I still have to be announced in the ABC afternoon slot and now have to be announced for NBC primetime all next week.


----------



## wish_bgr

ABC daytime schedule is flux' up; had TBA for the General Hospital listings and now it's creeping into The Chew; today's episode is TBA and TiVo missed recording this new episode for my Season Pass

Also, Home & Family on Hallmark Channel are missing episode descriptions.


----------



## sandycityscott

Really wish the Rovi data would include the language programs are in. Thumbs down on non-English shows doesn't stop them from recording in suggestions, since the language category has been completely removed since the Rovi changeover.


----------



## phox_mulder

osu1991 said:


> After todays update, I still have to be announced in the ABC afternoon slot and now have to be announced for NBC primetime all next week.


My NBC TBA prime starts tomorrow, then goes for a week.
Add CBS prime being TBA starting tomorrow as well, and going for a week.

I originally though maybe they were not doing new shows due to the World Series and haven't updated ROVI yet, but since it's happening every day, I doubt that.

I had tuner space, so just set up 3 hour manual recordings for both, at least tomorrow.

phox


----------



## wish_bgr

I took up the easy OnePass for 'New Comedies this Fall'; checking my To Do list, there was a non-HD scheduled recording for CBS The Great Indoors. Had checked if the pass allowed for non-HD recordings; it wasn't an option to toggle. I looked ahead on the guide; sure enough the scheduled time in the HD CBS channel is a block of To Be Announced from 8:00p-11:00p and that's why it couldn't pick the HD broadcast.

Annoying!


----------



## sandycityscott

I don't like the "*" at the end of every program description.


----------



## klia

velouria28 said:


> ^^^^
> Yeah, the removing of already correct data is the most baffling/frustrating thing with all of these guide problems. I've just started giving my To Do List a quick once over between the guide update and the start of prime time every night. I shouldn't have to do that.


Rovi's guide data is absolute garbage, and it's driving me bananas! What could possibly be the reason for updates that delete huge blocks of scheduled programming (that hasn't changed) and replace it with useless, generic [channel] Programming?

The whole point of TiVo has always been that it does the work for you, automatically. Rovi data is literally borking TiVo for its users: inaccurate guide data means users can no longer trust TiVo to record SPs/WLs, and as a 10+ year user, I find that totally unacceptable.

Does anyone know if this is actually some sort of glitch/error that will eventually be fixed, or are we just out of luck?


----------



## knarf829

I am really getting annoyed with this garbage guide data. Next week prime time on my local CW is all hours and hours of "To Be Announced." No Flash, no Arrow, no Legends of Tomorrow.

Second look at Fios multi-room solution? I'm starting to think I don't have a choice if I want my Season Passes to actually record.


----------



## Krandor

I have to apologize to the wmc users. While I didn't post anything when they warned us about this I thought it can't really be that bad and I'm sure TiVo willl do their due diligence and TiVo even assured us artwork and logos were the worst we would see. 

I was wrong. Wmc users were right. I'm sorry.


----------



## cwoody222

Got a lineup change message. The finally corrected a mislabeled channel I reported about 6 weeks ago.

I had first got receipt that the problem was being looked into about a week ago - over a month since it was reported.

To fix ONE channel.

Great job, TiVo/Rovi.


----------



## morac

knarf829 said:


> I am really getting annoyed with this garbage guide data. Next week prime time on my local CW is all hours and hours of "To Be Announced." No Flash, no Arrow, no Legends of Tomorrow.


Same thing for me. I reported an issue, which says it will take a week to resolve, which is too late.

TiVo needs to have a way to escalate guide data issues since the lineup report form is really designed for fixing problems with channel lineup, not incorrect guide data.


----------



## knarf829

morac said:


> Same thing for me. I reported an issue, which says it will take a week to resolve, which is too late.
> 
> TiVo needs to have a way to escalate guide data issues since the lineup report form is really designed for fixing problems with channel lineup, not incorrect guide data.


FYI if you literally mean you were having the same problems with the same channel as me (I'm also in NJ), it looks like the WPSG data problems for next week have been corrected as of my latest guide download.

My season passes have not picked up that the programs are now in the guide, though. Hopefully that happens soon.


----------



## Phil_C

sandycityscott said:


> I don't like the "*" at the end of every program description.


Yes, because that "*" has come to mean "This guide is crap."

I like to look ahead at late night talk shows to see if there will be any interesting guests. Now most of them say "no information available", even for the current day. Rovi could not tell when many of the MLB playoffs were scheduled. I've missed regular program recordings. I've had duplicate recordings.

Rovi had plenty of problems on the old Sony DVR, then completely abandoned us.

So I switched to TiVo and was very happy -- until now. The ghost of Rovi has reappeared to wreak havoc once again. It's like a recurring nightmare.


----------



## Nicholsen

This thread should become a sticky. The bad guide data is unacceptable. Each user should not have to manually check and fix the to do list daily. Some human at TiVo should be checking the guide, and fixing the most obvious errors on daily basis. 

I am seeing several new issues this week. The guide is just flat out wrong. This is pretty basic stuff. If the guide is regularly wrong, it's a real problem. The Comcast X-1 is not perfect, but it does have Tribune guide data (at least for now). It may be a time to consider a change.

Recent issues:

1. Wrong start time for a recorded showing of Inside the NFL on Showtime;

2. Recording set for Eyewitness on USA instead recorded Law and Order this morning. The guide showed Law and Order being broadcast, the box still recorded what it insisted was Eyewitness. This looks like a programming bug, not a guide error; and

3. In San Francisco, the guide is reporting that we have the Packers and Tennessee game, we are actually getting Atlanta and Philly.

4. Certain season passes stopped working this week.


----------



## Scott J

The listings for my local NBC affiliate (WNYT/Albany, NY) have been horrible since the switchover. For much of the NFL season, they've listed a 4-minute newscast after the Sunday night NFL games instead of the actual 30-minute news. That has since been fixed, but now with the Thursday night games starting on NBC this week, they've found a new way to screw up the listings. After the game this coming Thursday, the guide is showing the local news for three hours, from 11:30pm-2:33am, which means anyone in the market who has a OnePass for NBC's late-night shows won't have them recorded that night -- unless Rovi fixes it in time, which I wouldn't count on, or they create manual recordings.


----------



## UCLABB

Mars recordings are all screwed up for me. Fortunately I've been watching over my todo list and I "think" I'll get it done. No guide description, no original air date, episode, etc. it's already recorded something that isn't Mars.


----------



## JoeKustra

UCLABB said:


> Mars recordings are all screwed up for me. Fortunately I've been watching over my todo list and I "think" I'll get it done. No guide description, no original air date, episode, etc. it's already recorded something that isn't Mars.


Monday 9pm Eastern. MARS Also Screener has new icons.


----------



## Rugged Ron

The Rovi guide data has been a real train wreck. You can't trust anything any more. My wife and I are going through our favorite programs daily to check if they will record, and I go through the "To Do" every few days and delete out the shows that shouldn't record because they aren't new, but are scheduled to record any way. This usually amounts to dozens of shows. It would almost be easier to go back to the VCR days and manually set up recordings. I am very disappointed with Tivo/Rovi for allowing their company to slip this low. And the spinning blue circle is another irritation! It has been going on far too long now. Is anyone at work there? Maybe the employees are coloring and playing with Play-Doh after the elections.


----------



## UCLABB

JoeKustra said:


> Monday 9pm Eastern. MARS Also Screener has new icons.


Thanks, now I know new eps are only on Monday. I now have to delete about 10 scheduled recordings of repeats because STILL NO OAD, OR DESCRIPTION IN THE DAMN ROVI GUIDE!


----------



## JoeKustra

UCLABB said:


> Thanks, now I know new eps are only on Monday. I now have to delete about 10 scheduled recordings of repeats because STILL NO OAD, OR DESCRIPTION IN THE DAMN ROVI GUIDE!


Jimmy Kimmel is generic all week too. And new.


----------



## John Hafer

Well, I guess I should give my 2 cents too. A while back one of the banners at the top of the main screen popped up with a choice to set up what was called "Disney Live Action Box Set". What it did was to set up a One Pass to automatically record any and all live action Disney movies (not animated) on any channel you get. It would be any movie from 1950 to present. It worked fantastic! Each week my To Do List would consist of as many as 10 movies to record. Then all of a sudden after the Rovi Guide switch, there was nothing. At first I thought maybe there just are not any live action Disney movies this week on any channels but then it was week after week of nothing. I finally realized there were movies and that I was missing them. I don't know what to do to fix it but I suspect there is nothing I can do. What a letdown.


----------



## mattack

UCLABB said:


> Thanks, now I know new eps are only on Monday. I now have to delete about 10 scheduled recordings of repeats because STILL NO OAD, OR DESCRIPTION IN THE DAMN ROVI GUIDE!


oh, that's very helpful.. I wasn't sure if this was a daily mini-series or what.. Only NEXT week's episode actually had guide info as of yesterday, but I recorded one last night..


----------



## Phil_C

Rugged Ron said:


> And the spinning blue circle is another irritation! It has been going on far too long now. Is anyone at work there? Maybe the employees are coloring and playing with Play-Doh after the elections.


Trying to play a recording results in 15 seconds of the spinner before anything happens. Ridiculous.


----------



## UCLABB

Anyone with a guide with a bunch of Eastern listings whereas you get the W version thus your guide us off by three hours?


----------



## El Maestro

Did anyone else miss Brooklyn 99 on 11/29? It wasn't marked as new.


----------



## JoeKustra

The Season Pass Alerts forum is a good place to visit lately.


----------



## series5orpremier

El Maestro said:


> Did anyone else miss Brooklyn 99 on 11/29? It wasn't marked as new.


Damn.


----------



## El Maestro

JoeKustra said:


> The Season Pass Alerts forum is a good place to visit lately.


Haha, yes...I have learned this today.


----------



## sbillard

UCLABB said:


> Anyone with a guide with a bunch of Eastern listings whereas you get the W version thus your guide us off by three hours?


I have this, kind of. Tivo has decided my channel 5 (CW) is ABC and all its shows appear to be Eastern. I'm in So Cal. Of course, 1P naturally will try to record a show on CH5 since it is earlier than the real ABC. Had to go through all my 1Ps for ABC and force them to the actual channel rather than "ALL."


----------



## jlb

Question/comments for Boston area folks....as we know, on 1/1 NBC programming is moving to WBTS.

In advance, in 12/1, NECN HD moved from 810 to 840. WBTS-TV HD was added to 810.

At THIS moment, 840 is properly NECN HD. For 810, the station name that has been assigned to the guide data is WBTS-LD2. Is this ok/proper? Also, while I believe it is correctly showing cozi stuff right now, it looks like the guide data is in Spanish. Weird. I guess it won't matter as long is the proper programming is pumped to 810. I don't know if it's anything to worry about now as 1/1 is the key date...

I just wonder if there is any point to registering a lineup issue at this point or not.....

I have sent a Facebook message to NBC Boston for any thoughts.....


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb

And here's an example of the potential problems..... Spanish description for Brave. And it's not even Brave airing, it's Miami Vice.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## danm628

jlb said:


> I just wonder if there is any point to registering a lineup issue at this point or not.....
> 
> I have sent a Facebook message to NBC Boston for any thoughts.....


NBC Boston can't do anything about TiVo's guide data. They aren't going to help you. At best they will be confused.

If you see a lineup issue you need to report it to TiVo. Otherwise it isn't going to get fixed.


----------



## morac

The guide data for Cartoon Network is wrong as of tomorrow morning as far out as the guide goes (Sat 12/17). All shows have generic data instead of episode specific data and there are some shows that are just plain wrong (different program entirely is airing in that time slot).


----------



## Worf

I'm guessing someone screwed up the timezones again. The programming will probably be off by 3 hours or so...


----------



## jlb

danm628 said:


> NBC Boston can't do anything about TiVo's guide data. They aren't going to help you. At best they will be confused.
> 
> If you see a lineup issue you need to report it to TiVo. Otherwise it isn't going to get fixed.


I know....I messaged them partially due to the fact that I realized the underlying station, at this time, does in fact broadcast telemundo programming. Which now is all making sense.


----------



## morac

After today's connection, Cartoon Network now shows 24 hours of "To Be Announced" for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Krandor

morac said:


> After today's connection, Cartoon Network now shows 24 hours of "To Be Announced" for the next 2 weeks.


Same here. Does rovi even care?


----------



## JoeKustra

morac said:


> After today's connection, Cartoon Network now shows 24 hours of "To Be Announced" for the next 2 weeks.


TDS was fixed.


----------



## morac

JoeKustra said:


> TDS was fixed.


One step forward, two steps back.


----------



## weaver

My connection from 2:41 PM EST has data.


----------



## danm628

morac said:


> After today's connection, Cartoon Network now shows 24 hours of "To Be Announced" for the next 2 weeks.


I just checked and I have guide data for Cartoon Network for the next two weeks. This is Comcast.


----------



## morac

danm628 said:


> I just checked and I have guide data for Cartoon Network for the next two weeks. This is Comcast.


I forced a connection at 6 pm to get TDS updated data. Prior to that CN had data, but it was all generic and mostly wrong anyway. This was "fixed" by removing all the data. I have Comcast as well.

Check online.tivo.com as that has the most up to date data.

Watch To Be Announced on TiVo. To Be Announced


----------



## JoeKustra

I have TBA until 12/18. Yet tv.com is ok. It's a strange world.


----------



## Space

Nothing has changed at Rovi/TiVo. Ever since the WMC cutover (about 1 1/2 years ago) this has been the case. Some things are never fixed, some are fixed only to break again down the road. Unfortunately it looks like (at least for now) that the old TiVo team has had little to no effect on getting the old Rovi to clean up their act.


----------



## Krandor

Space said:


> Nothing has changed at Rovi/TiVo. Ever since the WMC cutover (about 1 1/2 years ago) this has been the case. Some things are never fixed, some are fixed only to break again down the road. Unfortunately it looks like (at least for now) that the old TiVo team has had little to no effect on getting the old Rovi to clean up their act.


Which is sad. I had already started to move more to downloading shows and using pytivo but TiVo broke pytivo pushes too so I'm more just using Plex now.

I was a big TiVo supporter and bought a s1 almost as soon as they came out because I loved the concept. Hate to see how far the company has fallen.


----------



## b_scott

so I'm still unable to search for The Bachelor, which is 3-4 weeks out. I can search for The Bachelorette just fine, and that isn't airing until next fall. I can also find the movie from 1999 called "The Bachelor". What is up with this show?


----------



## morac

It's really annoying having to force a connection nightly to make sure I get the last minute changes. The Daily Show has been particularly bad this week, with them breaking it overnight and fixing it mid-day. My box tends to make connections in the early morning so I have to force connections in the evening to get the correct guide data.


----------



## morac

Currently Disney XD's guide data is one day off. By that I mean Friday is showing Saturday's line up, Saturday is showing Sunday's line up and so on and so forth. I noticed this when I noticed my OnePass for Star Wars Rebels started recording tonight and it airs tomorrow night. I then checked the next few days and saw everything was 24 hours off.


----------



## tarheelblue32

morac said:


> Currently Disney XD's guide data is one day off. By that I mean Friday is showing Saturday's line up, Saturday is showing Sunday's line up and so on and so forth. I noticed this when I noticed my OnePass for Star Wars Rebels started recording tonight and it airs tomorrow night. I then checked the next few days and saw everything was 24 hours off.


Yeah I have the exact same problem.


----------



## JackStraw

Worst program guide ever. No information on movies that were released in the last year or two. The old guide always had descriptions.


----------



## jeffw_00

morac said:


> It's really annoying having to force a connection nightly to make sure I get the last minute changes. The Daily Show has been particularly bad this week, with them breaking it overnight and fixing it mid-day. My box tends to make connections in the early morning so I have to force connections in the evening to get the correct guide data.


I just removed my Daily Show OP and replaced it with a manual recording M-F (Daily Show is at a very consistent time).

Really Sad that TiVo is letting the quality of their product devalue this way...


----------



## pL86

morac said:


> Currently Disney XD's guide data is one day off. By that I mean Friday is showing Saturday's line up, Saturday is showing Sunday's line up and so on and so forth. I noticed this when I noticed my OnePass for Star Wars Rebels started recording tonight and it airs tomorrow night. I then checked the next few days and saw everything was 24 hours off.


Unbelievable incompetence. It's been correct all week and suddenly they decide to push out an update pushing everything forward 24 hours. How does that even happen?! When I pull up the guide, I can actually see the correct program info for a split second before it's replaced by the wrong info.


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> Currently Disney XD's guide data is one day off. By that I mean Friday is showing Saturday's line up, Saturday is showing Sunday's line up and so on and so forth. I noticed this when I noticed my OnePass for Star Wars Rebels started recording tonight and it airs tomorrow night. I then checked the next few days and saw everything was 24 hours off.


So ours didn't record on Friday night so it must not have picked up this shift until later but otherwise same issue. We've been lucky with the guide data change and this will be the first recording issue we would have had. I did notice that it had scheduled to record this episode next weekend at 3:30am Sunday.

Scott


----------



## tomhorsley

I was doing some channel surfing today, and quite a lot of the info bars at the bottom of the screen listed a program that was clearly not the one currently being shown if I waited long enough for the picture to show up. For some reason it seemed particularly fond of calling things "Vanderpump Rules" even though the actual program was clearly something else (at least one of them was an episode of Castle).


----------



## pL86

HerronScott said:


> So ours didn't record on Friday night so it must not have picked up this shift until later but otherwise same issue. We've been lucky with the guide data change and this will be the first recording issue we would have had. I did notice that it had scheduled to record this episode next weekend at 3:30am Sunday.
> 
> Scott


Interesting - my Tivo has that same repeat airing of "Visions and Voices" set to record next Friday, 12/16 at 3:30am in the morning. Here's the kicker: both of our Tivos are wrong. According to the zap2it site, which carries the Gracenote data, the repeat of that episode next week is going to air next Saturday, 12/17 at 3:30am.

TV Listings Grid, TV Guide and TV Schedule, Where to Watch TV Shows - Screener

I emailed Margret Schmidt about this problem this evening and she replied 40 minutes later asking for my zip code and provider. I provided the requested info but also tried to emphasize that I did not think it was provider-specific because others on this site were reporting the same problem and Tivo's own guide on their website was also showing the incorrect 24 hour shift forward. I imagine it's too late for this evening but hopefully she will be able to reverse this soon.


----------



## tomhorsley

I wonder how hard it would be to come up with a "man in the middle" attack to substitute zap2it data for the rovi data when the TiVo is downloading new program info .


----------



## morac

pL86 said:


> I emailed Margret Schmidt about this problem this evening and she replied 40 minutes later asking for my zip code and provider.


I emailed her yesterday evening and never got a response. Go figure.

The thing is it shouldn't be up to us to email her when things like this happen. They should never happen in the first place, especially when the data has been correct all week and suddenly shifts 24 hours at the last second. That should cause all kind of alarms to go off. Whoever is in charged of guide data integrity should be replaced.


----------



## weaver

morac said:


> I emailed her yesterday evening and never got a response. Go figure.
> 
> The thing is it shouldn't be up to us to email her when things like this happen. They should never happen in the first place, especially when the data has been correct all week and suddenly shifts 24 hours at the last second. That should cause all kind of alarms to go off. Whoever is in charged of guide data integrity should be replaced.


Sine Rovi has had this problem for years, I don't think there is anyone in charge of guide data integrity.


----------



## esperantisto

I'm over it. If I didn't have lifetime, I'd actually go for the new Comcast X1 box. That's how low rovi has sunk TiVo.


----------



## WebHobbit

This is awful. I was considering dumping DirecTV this coming Spring and going OTA only. I was going to buy one of the OTA Roamios as I was excited about the new "no monthly fee" thing. I was so happy to be coming back to my beloved TiVo. But a TiVo is WORTHLESS without a good guide! Has this really been going on for 6 months now?


----------



## tomhorsley

esperantisto said:


> I'm over it. If I didn't have lifetime, I'd actually go for the new Comcast X1 box. That's how low rovi has sunk TiVo.


The trouble is that Comcast also uses rovi data (you can find just as many complaints on the comcast forums about guide data).


----------



## sharkster

Does anybody know if Charter uses Rovi? I do have lifetime on my Premieres but my new-ish (early this year) Bolt just has that one-year deal on it. Been watching the lifetime prices, waiting for another cut (even the $550 now is too much), but if this keeps up - I don't know. I have used up most of my patience since this Rovi pile o crap started and it's not much better, if at all in numerous ways.


----------



## pL86

Looks like the fix for the DisneyXD guide data has just been rolled out. I checked not long ago and info was still shifted +24 hours but now when I pull up the guide, I see the old, wrong program info for a split second before it's replaced by the corrected data (it goes away after the Tivo indexes). I share the frustration with the steep decline in the guide data's quality and fear stuff like this will continue to happen but at least this one brush fire seems to have been put out. If Margret Schmidt happens to be reading this, thank you for the fix. I really wish Tivo would fix what's plaguing their guide data so we don't have to rely on ad hoc solutions like emailing a Tivo executive for help. I can't imagine she enjoys having to deal with emails from upset Tivo users.


----------



## morac

tomhorsley said:


> The trouble is that Comcast also uses rovi data (you can find just as many complaints on the comcast forums about guide data).


Comcast no longer uses Rovi. They recently switched to Gracenote.

I'd like to think it has to do with bad data, but it's likely because Rovi was suing Comcast.


----------



## JoeKustra

sharkster said:


> Does anybody know if Charter uses Rovi? I do have lifetime on my Premieres but my new-ish (early this year) Bolt just has that one-year deal on it. Been watching the lifetime prices, waiting for another cut (even the $550 now is too much), but if this keeps up - I don't know. I have used up most of my patience since this Rovi pile o crap started and it's not much better, if at all in numerous ways.


Our Customers | TiVo
If you follow that link, then select MORE, the list expands to Charter Spectrum. It's alphabetical. 

Unless the new people kill cable cards I'm sticking with TiVo. I've been through the loss of Sony's DHG, which used Rovi, and I'm too old to change. Plus my only other choice would be a dish.


----------



## pL86

JoeKustra said:


> Our Customers | TiVo
> If you follow that link, then select MORE, the list expands to Charter Spectrum. It's alphabetical.


That's a list of Tivo customers but it doesn't mean every listed company is using Tivo's guide data. Verizon, for example, is there but Verizon uses Gracenote for their TV boxes. The forums on dslreports.com are a good place to find out what guide data provider your TV service is using.


----------



## travellover

SMB-IL said:


> I've been a member here for years but rarely found myself coming here, until the past month or so.
> 
> The screw-ups that have been happening since Rovi data came into my life are legion and they seem to be getting worse. Now, I've noticed that my nightly news shows are repeating themselves on the second showing for the Pacific time zone. They're ALL marked as "New" and if I let them, record twice. With the new TV season combined with the election coverage, there have been times when all 6 tuners are recording or dropping shows because of this stuff that I never saw before the Rovi roll-out.
> 
> I know it's only TV, but I've been using TiVo since the late 90s and this is by far the worst. It's now a daily task to cull through the To-Do list and delete stuff that shouldn't be there in the first place.
> 
> Does this get solved or is this just the "new normal?"


new normal, mine does same thing. records same episode multiple times...how can first episode be shown again after second episode and be a new episode...hey rovi, sell tivo to a reputable company !


----------



## travellover

i get the ???????? a lot it has NOT BEEN FIXED. I AM RAPIDLY LEARNING THAT ROVI IS A CONSUMER UNFRIENDLY COMPANY. THEY NEED TO SELL TIVO TO SOMEONE WHO CAN RESTORE TIVO TO ITS FORMER GLORY.


----------



## travellover

cwoody222 said:


> Got a lineup change message. The finally corrected a mislabeled channel I reported about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> I had first got receipt that the problem was being looked into about a week ago - over a month since it was reported.
> 
> To fix ONE channel.
> 
> Great job, TiVo/Rovi.


and you expected more from them...the definition of insanity is doingbtge same thing over and over...complaining and expecting rovi to care...them showing they dont...and us expecting tgem for once to care about it's customers.


----------



## travellover

Krandor said:


> Same here. Does rovi even care?


obviously NO !!


----------



## Barnstormer

Victory! Delayed but not denied. 

A while back I wrote that after Tivo switched to the Rovi guide I lost myu ability to tune in the MHz channel in my area. This channels provides a lot of foreign language shows as well as things like France 24. 

A few weeks ago the MHz station appeared again in the guide. I can now record shows like the French Village and work on my French. And I can watch news shows from other parts of the world.

Finally, things are returning to the way they should have been.


----------



## HerronScott

Barnstormer said:


> Victory! Delayed but not denied.
> 
> A while back I wrote that after Tivo switched to the Rovi guide I lost myu ability to tune in the MHz channel in my area. This channels provides a lot of foreign language shows as well as things like France 24.
> 
> A few weeks ago the MHz station appeared again in the guide. I can now record shows like the French Village and work on my French. And I can watch news shows from other parts of the world.
> 
> Finally, things are returning to the way they should have been.


Did you submit a lineup ticket when this happened? If that's an awfully long time to resolve an issue! If not, then sounds like someone else in your area did and helped you. 

Scott


----------

